#ubuntu+1 2007-06-25
* #ubuntu+1  [freenode-info]  if you're at a conference and other people are having trouble connecting, please mention it to staff: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp
<DanaG> Odd, I just installed a libglademm update, and now the things give me a DIFFERENT error.
<DanaG> pavucontrol: symbol lookup error: pavucontrol: undefined symbol: _ZN5Gnome5Glade3Xml18get_widget_checkedERKN4Glib7ustringEm
<h1st0> did they update gaim to pidgin in gusty?
<wfarr> h1st0, yeah
<crimsun> I should write a Qt 4 version of pavucontrol
<RAOF> You should fix the interaction with pulseaudio and alsa's volume when there's only one mixer first :P
<crimsun> that's an intractable problem.  I think I've explained it?
<RAOF> Yeah, you have.
<RAOF> Is it really intractable, though?  Couldn't you work around it?
<RAOF> Alternatively, is it possible to fix the alsa driver :/
<crimsun> well, I could softvol the current softvol.
<crimsun> which basically means I break all sorts of other things to attempt to give an extra Master
<RAOF> Ah, right.
<crimsun> I'm going to take the "wimp" route and say, "the mixer interface is slated for redesign anyhow - it'll be fixed then."
<RAOF> Is it?  Awesome.
<RAOF> Man, I should have more time.  Then I could fix all the stuff I find annoying.
<illusions> what is the kernel version for 7.04?
<crimsun> 2.6.20.
<crimsun> not sure why you're asking in this channel, though, which is for gutsy (7.10)...
<illusions> I asked in #ubuntu and Jordan told me to come here?
<illusions> Jordan_U
<crimsun> right, that was an utter misdirection.
<illusions> Hmmm, I have been looking at multiple sources for how to install the Dell1390 (Broadcom) wireless adapter. I've noticed that some sources have replacing the wireless drivers installed with ones from a newer kernel version. Is there anyway I can install this without ndiswrapper?
<crimsun> bcm43xx works - to some degree - in gutsy's 2.6.22-6.13
<crimsun> I had a good experience with it until it randomly stopped loading the firmware
<crimsun> after that, I sadly reverted to ndiswrapper
<ajmorris_> ajmorris
<crimsun> yes, that's you.
<illusions> Hmmm, I was just wondering. I'm a new linux user, coming from windows (of course) and I played with Redhat Fedora Core 6 and that picked up everything perfectly. I just wanted to try Unbuntu and see what that is like.
<ajmorris_> oops lol, testing msgs... sorry all
<crimsun> gutsy's bcm43xx driver is leaps and bounds better than feisty's
<illusions> what is the newest kernel availible for Feisty?
<crimsun> 2.6.20-16.29
<crimsun> you need to address #ubuntu
<crimsun> these feisty questions are being asked in the wrong channel.  Please see the topic of this IRC channel.
<illusions> oh ok, thanks!
<ajmorris_> anyone have the feisty tuxfamily.org compiz fusion repos working on gutsy here?
<RAOF> ajmorris_: Any particular reason you're not testing Gutsy's Compiz+Fusion?
<ajmorris_> it doesn't work properly
<RAOF> And you've filed bugs?
<ajmorris_> no, lol
<RAOF> Then why are you running Gutsy?
<ajmorris_> to file bugs for things other than FX
<ajmorris_> i get no error outputs anyway, so my reports would be somewhat useless
<RAOF> Run at a terminal?  ~/.xsession-errors?
<ajmorris_> none...
<ajmorris_> the errors are just....
<ajmorris_> things that won't work...
<ajmorris_> like been able to change the minimise effects etc.
<ajmorris_> there are no shell outputs and no errors in logs
<RAOF> It still sounds like a reasonable bug to file.
<RAOF> Worst case: Amaranth asks you for more info :)
<ajmorris_> ok, i will do it then...
<ajmorris_> what is the 'normal' bug report site... the non-launchpad one?
<Amaranth> err
<Amaranth> launchpad is where you file ubuntu bugs
<RAOF> You mean, the upstream bugzilla for compiz or fusion?
<ajmorris_> bugzilla that's the one
<Amaranth> don't file bugs in fusion's bugzilla
<ajmorris_> oh kk
<Amaranth> file bugs against ubuntu's packages in launchpad
<ajmorris_> i usually file in launchpad anyway
<ajmorris_> thanks :)
<Amaranth> that way i can check to see if it's my bug or a fusion/compiz bug and do the right thing from there
<Amaranth> yay 2 more critical bugs filed against compiz are closed
<Amaranth> down to 2 left and they're really libwnck bugs
<Amaranth> but still critical for the composite-by-default spec so i'm leaving them so they don't get lost
<crimsun> critical: compiz doesn't (un)tie my shoelaces.
<crimsun> incomplete: (of course I'm wearing sandals, so I don't have shoelaces)
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu+1.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
(Amaranth/#ubuntu+1) so compiz has two critical bugs and five high bugs
(Amaranth/#ubuntu+1) yay
(Amaranth/#ubuntu+1) getting lower :)
<pwnguin> network manager refuses to work with my ipw3495 chipset unless i toggle the wireless switch off and on again
<pwnguin> =/
<RAOF> Cool.  Today network manager decided to segfault on vpn connect for me :/
<RAOF> But it otherwise works with my ipw3945
<Amaranth> lately network manager also thinks it has a wired connection and ignores me wireless
<Amaranth> i blame avahi
<RAOF> Yeah, nm is a bit broke right now :)
<crimsun> works great here!
* crimsun chuckles
<DanaG> Same for me, except after resume from suspend.  Oh, wait -- suspend is broken.  Nevermind.
<DanaG> But NetworkManager doesn't seem to deal well with the wireless switch removing and re-adding eth1 -- it still sees the interface.
<bur[n] er_> anyone know if X is dead on intel 965's for some reason?
* bur[n] er_ goes to vesa for just some X
<DanaG> Cool the new pavucontrol and paman are there.
<RAOF> What's new?
<DanaG> Fixed error.
<crimsun> libglademm2.4 broke ABI & API without any associated bump.
<RAOF> wicked.
<crimsun> this means that _every single app linking against libglademm-2.4-1c2a needs a rebuild
<crimsun> it's darned beautiful I could kill a kitten
<RAOF> Urgh.
<DanaG> Needs one of those "Every time you <do that>, God kills a kitten." images.
<johnnybuoy> what do you guys use for devboxes?
<johnnybuoy> I mean, if you use virtualization for that purpose..
<RAOF> I use my Core2 laptop.
<RAOF> And virtualisation only to run the i386 version of Gutsy :)
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> and what virtualization do you use?
<RAOF> Oh, kvm.  I'll fix it tonight :)
<johnnybuoy> ?
<johnnybuoy> so kvm is fast?
<RAOF> Yes.
<johnnybuoy> I just tried it on feisty and it's slower than qemu...
<DanaG> You must not have the module enabled, or something.
<johnnybuoy> though I have a core2duo with VT
<RAOF> Did you actually have your appropriate kvm module loaded?
<johnnybuoy> kvm_intel
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> and I'm member of the kvm group.
<RAOF> Then you're seeing something that I don't.  qemu is slow for me, kvm is near native speed.
<johnnybuoy> wow
<johnnybuoy> hmm..
<RAOF> (The graphics is what slows it down, I think)
<johnnybuoy> ah...mayB
<johnnybuoy> hmm...
<johnnybuoy> dunno, I'd really like to be able to run xen, but there is no easy way to do that...
<johnnybuoy> they say xen is the best atm..
* DanaG doesn't have any OSes to run under KVM.
<DanaG> Oh, except Win 3.11 to make people ask "Why?".
<johnnybuoy> you use gutsy as main system?
<johnnybuoy> heh
<DanaG> Yup.
<johnnybuoy> fun..
<DanaG> I do bleeding-edge software, but not bleeding-edge hardware.
<johnnybuoy> at least you aren't bored..
<johnnybuoy> :)
<johnnybuoy> hi, coNP
<coNP> hey johnnybuoy
<DanaG> big bug: https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, isn't that the new gpm?
<johnnybuoy> the idle timeout or whatever
<DanaG> I attached it to both.
<DanaG> gpm and kernel.
<DanaG> oh yeah, g-p-m should be hyphenated -- gpm already exists.
<johnnybuoy> I actually thing the idle LCD dimming is a great feature
<DanaG> Look at the report.
<johnnybuoy> kk
<DanaG> I changed my idle brightness and battery brightness so it no longer turns entirely off,
<johnnybuoy> yes
<johnnybuoy> that is definitely an issue
<johnnybuoy> it jumps, blinks when changing the brightness
<DanaG> but now on dim-on-idle I get 100%<OFF>75%<OFF>50%<OFF>25%
<johnnybuoy> I can confirm that one.
<DanaG> er, s/dim/battery/.
<DanaG> er, Imean s/idle/battery/
<johnnybuoy> s/battery/dim/idle/battery ??
<DanaG> I screwed my sentence up twice.  I meant dim-on-battery.
<johnnybuoy> yep
<johnnybuoy> I can confirm the brightness changing thing
<johnnybuoy> the two should be related, no?
<DanaG> This is confusing on battery: "dim display brightness BY" -- it's subtracted from 100.
<DanaG> *BLINK*BLINK*BLINK*
<johnnybuoy> heh
<DanaG> It was even more amusing when my power socket was wonky: the AC power would go on----off----on---off---on---off
<DanaG> so I got BLINKBLINKBLINKBLINKBLINKBLINKBLINK
<johnnybuoy> haha
<johnnybuoy> lol
<johnnybuoy> pfff
<johnnybuoy> tough luck!
<DanaG> 
<johnnybuoy> okay, I confirmed...
<johnnybuoy> wow
<DanaG> Nice unicode.
<johnnybuoy> yeah...
<johnnybuoy> how'd you do that?
<DanaG> I was looking around in gucharmap and found successive rising bars.
<DanaG> Just one is 
<DanaG> I mean, just one set of all levels.
<johnnybuoy> wow, that's nice... :)
<pwnguin> heh, it looks like question marks to me ;)
<DanaG> Good for debugging things in code, or even for OSDs.
<pwnguin> guess terminus isnt a unicode font ;)
* DanaG uses DejaVu everything.  Sans, Sans Mono, and Serif.
<pwnguin> is that the new one from redhat?
* johnnybuoy uses Dejvu too
<DanaG> Who needs Cleartype?  I use the default packages, and enable subpixel hinting -- and set my DPI correctly.
* coNP uses Liberation Mono
<johnnybuoy> how does one know the dpi?
<coNP> that is in fact from Red Hat
* pwnguin wishes firefox wouldn't screw up fonts
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: measure the screen, calculate the resolution
<pwnguin> dpi is dots per inch
* johnnybuoy wishes firefox wouldn't eat 220 megs of memory...
<DanaG> google for "javascript dpi"
<johnnybuoy> okay
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: my firefox is only using 80 megs
<johnnybuoy> "only"
<johnnybuoy> it's only a browser, man, not an OS :D
<pwnguin> well, i've got some browser sync stuff and adblock
<johnnybuoy> adblock + tmp + session manager
<johnnybuoy> + 7 tabs open
<johnnybuoy> 130 megs right now
<johnnybuoy> that's way too much
<pwnguin> check about:cache
<johnnybuoy> how do I change my DPI?
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: relating to fonts?
<coNP> johnnybuoy: you can either change your display or your screen resolution
<pwnguin> go to fonts->details
<johnnybuoy> wow, gnome has an option for it in font settings
<johnnybuoy> :)
<DanaG> adblock plus + tab mix plus + stealther (yay) + ie tab (when in windows) + "MR Tech Local Install" + Searchbar Autosizer + Link Alert + Go Up +BugMeNot
<pwnguin> but you might want to change it system wide
<pwnguin> rather than gnome specifically
<johnnybuoy> woo
<johnnybuoy> my fonts became HUGE
<DanaG> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log -- it may already have the right setting.
<DanaG> Now reduce the numeric font size.
<pwnguin> you should probably leave it at 10 if it's already there...
<johnnybuoy> I acn't read the stuff is broken
<johnnybuoy> can't see half of what's going up
<johnnybuoy> cr*p
<DanaG> That shouldn't have broken things.
<johnnybuoy> fonts do look better now :)
<johnnybuoy> it was on 96dpi when my display has 120 :)
<pwnguin> ah
<johnnybuoy> thanks guys
<pwnguin> johnnybuoy: xorg.conf also has a dpi setting somewhere
<DanaG> oops, I bumped something.
<johnnybuoy> hmm..
<DanaG> Oh yeah, that's another reason to use Linux: DPI scaling WORKS.
<DanaG>  /my display is 98x99DPI.
<DanaG> (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i wonder if thats right
<johnnybuoy> okay, idk how to set dpi in xorg.conf
<pwnguin> wish i could remember the command to display the edid stuff
<pwnguin> edid stuff breaks
<pwnguin> a lot
<DanaG> Oh, another odd thing about brightness: the gnome OSD does NOT show up for hotkeys.
<johnnybuoy> for you it doesnt
<johnnybuoy> for me it does
<RAOF> Doesn't for me, too.
<johnnybuoy> at least when I last used gutsy (4days ago) it did
<johnnybuoy> dell 640m
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, xdpyinfo | grep dimension
<johnnybuoy> xrandr --query
<DanaG> dimensions:    1440x900 pixels (373x231 millimeters)
<johnnybuoy> U2?
<johnnybuoy> DanaG, what machine is that?
<DanaG> 17" notebook.  Gateway M685.
<johnnybuoy> oh, the mm is different here...
<johnnybuoy> dimensions:    1440x900 pixels (302x191 millimeters)
<johnnybuoy> 14,1"
<DanaG> aah.
<johnnybuoy> i have no clue what the xorg.conf settinf for dpi is
<johnnybuoy> I guess I'll leave it to gnome
<johnnybuoy> heh, I have the right setting in X, gnome was wrong
<johnnybuoy> x is smart at times...
<DanaG> e'er?
<Pumpernickel> err'r?
<DanaG> TheGoodShepherd left the room (quit: "How did the Irish poet say it, hmm? "E'er friend for today, is tomorrow's heartbreak."").
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, I saw.
<Zenton> hi all
<Zenton> has gutsy persistence?
<Zenton> I answer myself: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Zenton> seems gutsy does not have persistence
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<OldPink> Hi
<shirish> does anybody have any idea when FF3 binaries are going to hit the repos. ?
<mhb> hi, what do you suggest as the least painful way to upgrade from Feisty->Gutsy right now?
<mhb> == has anyone tried dist-upgrading?
<Hobbsee> mhb: try it.
<mhb> Hobbsee: did you dist-upgrade?
<Hobbsee> nto recently
<jussi01> Hobbsee: when did you say tribe 2 was coming out?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: couple of days
<jussi01> ok...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: i'm committing a change to kubuntu-desktop, so the cds will need spinning after that
<jussi01> so waiting for that is the best idea?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: there's a critical adept bug though, so kubuntu's blocked a bit
<Hobbsee> yeah
<jussi01> ok :D
<bur[n] er> hello, I used to use hte i810 driver in Feisty, in Gutsy, i notice this has been replaced by "intel" and i'm curious if there's anything special I have to do.  I've tried with both the i810 and intel in the driver line.  Both make X fail.
<terlmann> is it safe to upgrade to gutsy yet ?
<terlmann> I mean'
<terlmann> from feisty , is it usable by a user with a ati r_200  , sempteron , pata disks , and ethernet ?
<Hobbsee> terlmann: usable, sure.  most days, at least.
<Hobbsee> terlmann: if you need a working system, all the time, then you should wait
<terlmann> I dont
<terlmann> is there a simple way to do it ?
<terlmann> (upgrade)
<terlmann> I did it , nver mind
<chadeldridge> does anyone know if 7.10 will have better support for laptops using external monitors ?
<DanaG> Where's the option to auto-run scripts at amarok startup?
<DanaG> It seems to have disappeared.
<sparr> making my biggest update to gutsy so far
<sparr> wish me luck
* coNP wishes sparr good luck
<movi> im trying to find compiz-fusion repos for gutsy
<movi> and also, is network-manager fixed now (nm-applet segfaulted a couple of days ago, and gnome-keyring seemed to be broken too)
<RxDx> how can i enable the unstable actualizations on Feisty? like Kernel, Gnome, Pidgin... everything beta..
<bipolar> has anyone else experianced massive gtk breakage?
<bipolar> missing symbols and such
<tormod> bipolar: no
<bipolar> hmm....
<coNP> no restart yet
<coNP> but I expect some
<bipolar> somthing is majorly wrong here
<bipolar> vmware player and mysql-query-browser are broken
<bipolar> mysql-query-browser: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libpangomm-1.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib13wrap_registerEjPFPNS_10ObjectBaseEP8_GObjectE
<thompa> does anyone know how to get network manager back? somehow I am running net mon
<thompa> and i cant see my wireless places from any menu anymore but im on
<thompa> anyway i  have to use knetwork manager
<thompa> its working real well
<gnomefreak> thompa: network manager is broken pretty bad, its being worked on so we can push tribe 2
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-26
<wfarr> Anyone else noticing GNOME sometimes not logging in since today's updates?
<Odd_Bloke> Hey guys, I'm running Xubuntu Tribe 1 and my entire X session seems to seize up every few minutes.  It responds only to Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, I cannot even use Ctrl-Alt-Fn to analyse what's going on.  Any ideas as to what I can do to stop this?
<pwnguin> ok, wacom-tools is screwy
<pwnguin> you'd think that the order of xsetwacom settings wouldn't matter
<DigitalNinja> Has anyone installed Gutsy yet?
<MugginsM> yes
* MugginsM runs it as his home desktop
<DigitalNinja> What did you think?
<MugginsM> it's been surprisingly stable for me so far :)
<DigitalNinja> Nice!
<DigitalNinja> Any cool new features
<MugginsM> nothing major that I've noticed yet, but I think there're quite a lot of cleanups under the hood
<DigitalNinja> That's always nice
<DigitalNinja> What about multimedia codecs
<DigitalNinja> Were they easy to install
<MugginsM> I don't know, I upgraded from Feisty where I have the Fluendo ones already
<DigitalNinja> Fluendo?
<MugginsM> commercial codecs
<MugginsM> http://www.fluendo.com/
<DigitalNinja> You mean the non free
<DigitalNinja> let me check that out
<MugginsM> yes
<MugginsM> I still don't know how I feel about closed-source codecs
<DigitalNinja> Is this the w32codec etc...
<DigitalNinja> I'm confused
<MugginsM> w32codecs are of unknown legal status I think
<DigitalNinja> True
<MugginsM> in that they're probably ok if you have Windows, but maybe not
<MugginsM> the Fluendo ones are legal
<RAOF> Actually, I think their legal status is pretty clearly known, just that people want to use them :)
<DigitalNinja> The developers just took the Windows dll's and made them work with Linux
<DigitalNinja> Did you pay for the Fluendo codecs?
<MugginsM> I did, yes
<DigitalNinja> How much
<DigitalNinja> The website doesn't list a price
<MugginsM> if you go to the web store. the prices are in euros
<bur[n] er> is firefox broke for everyone?  I'm getting a segfault when i launch it
<MugginsM> I don't watch all that much non-oss video, so I don't know how good they are, but I like to keep my machine as legal as possible :)
<DigitalNinja> I see
<MugginsM> bur[n] er: works for me, as of a sync about 12 hours ago
<hansin321> Can anyone give me a quick pointer on how I can upgrade my Feisty install to Gutsy.  I think I do some sort of 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' but do I need to alter my repo sources list to call for Gutsy repos?  Thanks.
<hansin321> I want to see if I can help catch some bugs.  I have a triple-boot system, so I am aware this isn't for daily production use and can boot into other options.  I figure if I comment out all other partition to be mounted in my fstab I should be relatively safe that no harm would be done to them (since they won't be mounted).  But I am also awart there are no guarantees.
<RAOF> hansin321: So, you can either try "gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'", or "sudo sed -i s/feisty/gutsy/g /etc/apt/sources.list" followed by "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
* DanaG uses aptitude
<Jordan_U> I am seeing comments about bcm43xx in the changes for restricted manager, does that mean that the legal issues of distributing broadcom firmware has been worked out?
<MugginsM> that'd be good, I'd be able to stop using OSX
<MugginsM> but seems unlikely ;)
<Amaranth> MugginsM: err
<Amaranth> bcm43xx has been usable for about a year now
<MugginsM> not on my powerbook
<Amaranth> you just have to install the firmware manually
<MugginsM> well, not without manually futzing around with firmware
<Amaranth> wireless is not an excuse to keep using OS X :)
<Amaranth> manually futzing?
<MugginsM> with every freaking kernel upgrade
<Amaranth> no, with ever kernel ABI change
<Amaranth> every*
<MugginsM> which is basically every one :)
<hansin321> RAOF: Thanks for upgrade info.
<Amaranth> not such a big deal in a released distro
<Amaranth> and you can use bcm43xx-fwcutter to automate the whole thing
<MugginsM> from Linux?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> well, you'd have to hook up to ethernet to do the update
<MugginsM> cos I used to have to use some dodgy looking tool in OSX to get the image and copy it over to Linux
<MugginsM> which aside from being a nuisance, felt legally dodgy
<Amaranth> oh, it's pretty legally dodgy
<MugginsM> yeah, that's the problem
<Amaranth> well, the script to download the firmware automatically
<MugginsM> I keep my computer as legal as possible
<Amaranth> it's not illegal for you to use it, it's illegal for them to distribute it
<MugginsM> I can't maintain the Superior Moral High Ground if I do that :)
<calc> MugginsM: you may be able to replace your card with a different one if it is minipci
<MugginsM> I'm not spending any more on my powerbook, it's a tech dead end :(
<calc> MugginsM: on the amd64 laptop i used to have i replaced it with an intel wireless since there were drivers for it
<calc> it cost ~ $20-30
<MugginsM> I'll just be a lot more careful with my next laptop
<calc> pretty much all intel based laptops now use intel wireless, a few don't but they are fairly uncommon
<calc> its required to get the centrino logo
<RAOF> And it's nicely supported (in Ubuntu.  Less so in Debian)
* DanaG is glad Gateway uses ipw3945 + e1000, at least in the M685.
<MugginsM> of course finding one with OSS video that can also play World of Warcraft is harder
* RAOF specifically searched for a laptop with ipw3945 card.
<MugginsM> makes wireless pale in comparison :)
<calc> i got a relatively cheap laptop in early june with 3945
<calc> toshiba a205-4577 $750 usd
* DanaG DESPISES Toshiba keyboards.
<calc> DanaG: the arrow key location or something else?
<calc> the rest seems like the rest of the laptop keyboards i've seen in the past
<DanaG> Insert and Delete are down where the right super and context-menu keys should be,
<DanaG> and tilde is who-knows-where.
<calc> on mine ins/del are in the upper right of the keyboard
<calc> and tilde is in normal location on upper left
* MugginsM still hasn't adjusted to all the extra pointless keys they keep cramming in between ctrl and shift
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now HP offers even a 17" with choice of NVIDIA 8400 or 8600, or Intel IGP.
<DanaG> Perhaps the same on 15.
<DanaG> Core 2 Duo.
<calc> HP's were significantly more money for the same specs
<DanaG> But I haven't a clue whether it has GbE.
<calc> got 15.4", Core 2 Duo 1.73GHz, 1GB DDR2-5300, 160GB HD, DVD-RW, webcam, intel wireless, intel video, firewire, etc
<calc> doesn't have GbE but i rarely have it hooked up to wired anyway
<Jordan_U> MugginsM, Little late, but yeah, the package bcm43xx-fwcutter is perfectly legal, updates firmware automatically, and works with all PPC macs AFIK
<MugginsM> cool, I'll try it out
<MugginsM> then all I'll need OSX for is driving projectors :)
<Jordan_U> MugginsM, It is actually good to keep if for nothing other than Firmware upgrades, but the projector problem is being solved in Gutsy :)
<MugginsM> cool, I can run Gutsy on it happily enough when my new work laptop arrives for Serious Stuff
* DanaG dares you to try hot-swappable displays under Gutsy.
<DanaG> It may actually work.
<MugginsM> excellent, I shall play with that
<DanaG> It works for me with nvidia, but it doesn't properly change resolution.
<DanaG> s/works/almost works/
<MugginsM> I teach Linux but since I can't drive the projector from it I have to give them examples using OSX
<RAOF> It seems to work just fine for me, with nvidia.
<DanaG> I can only guess how Intel works.
<MugginsM> which is fine for what I do, but a bit "impure"
<Jordan_U> DanaG, Yea, I am having resolution problems also, I change it in the resolution preferences and it doesn't change
<DanaG> Try nvidia-settings.
<RAOF> Intel probably works better.  The intel drivers actually implement XRandR 1.2, right?
<RAOF> Which should mean real, standardised, hotplug
* DanaG wonders how well S3 Savage works in Gutsy.
<DanaG> I have an old laptop that I'm tempted to try it on.
<Jordan_U> MugginsM, Run DSL or Debian ( something small ) in a VM
<MugginsM> jordan: I had thought of that, but it looked too hard
<MugginsM> well, too much hassle
<MugginsM> :)
<phin> i had a neomagic card on my old laptop and ran ubuntu
<Jordan_U> MugginsM, Qemu is easy
<MugginsM> yeah
<Jordan_U> Sllllloooooowwwww, but easy :)
<phin> but i would recommend a debian install, even as far as going with an old version and just using the packages.  sometimes the speed of older versions of software is great then security shit for just general use
<MugginsM> work's getting me an intel macbook soon so I'll just wait for that
<MugginsM> I prefer PPC but it's just too much hassle nowadays getting stuff to run
<Jordan_U> MugginsM, The macbooks run great, be sure to use the instructions @ http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Macbook
<DanaG> Instead of Qemu, try Virtualbox.
<DanaG> If there's an OS X host app.
* MugginsM is still bitter that osx 10.4 broke MOL
* Jordan_U too
<MugginsM> a big part of the reason I bought it was so I could run Linux and still use Keynote
<DanaG> MOL>
<DanaG> ?
<Jordan_U> Mac on linux
<MugginsM> Mac-On-Linux, lets you run OSX in a vm
<MugginsM> under Linux
<Jordan_U> Only PPC
<DanaG> I doubt I'll ever get an Apple PC.  I just don't like some stuff they do.
* MugginsM nods
<MugginsM> the only thing worse than an Apple laptop is pretty much every other laptop out there :)
<DanaG> One button touchpad?  Ugh.  Line-out on microphone pin?  Can't use standard video card (for desktop)?
<MugginsM> ah yeah, the one button thing is a killer
<DanaG> Resize only from lower-right corner -- WTF?
<DanaG> Even Windows bugs me in that way -- have to go to titlebar or border, not just alt-drag.
<MugginsM> make nice Linux machines though
<phin> thinkpads for the win
<phin> although this 400$ dell i currently mostly use isnt bad
<MugginsM> I'd be happier with PC laptops if it was easier to get them without paying MS
<MugginsM> oops, hometime
<DanaG> HP Business machines let you choose FreeDOS -- and subtract about $160 for it.
<phin> DanaG: nice
<DanaG> But..... most have ATI, not NVIDIA.
<DanaG> Or they might have Intel.
* DanaG is mildly fanboyish -- to the point of bugging people with "hey, look at this!" rather than "they rock, don't bother with anybody else."
<DanaG> s/don't bother....../everybody else sucks/
<budluva> is anyone aware of a pidgin/msn problem with file transfers? i get less than 1k/sec from a windows msn machine to a ubuntu pidgin machine, but im on my laptop now in xp and the transfer is well over 100k/sec
<DanaG> UPnP issues, perhaps?
<budluva> hrmm havent dug to far into it
<budluva> could be
<budluva> just wondering if it was a known issue first
<Hobbsee> come on X.  please show where your error is.
<Hobbsee> please build.
<Jordan_U> I am seeing comments about bcm43xx in the changes for restricted manager, does that mean that the legal issues of distributing broadcom firmware has been worked out?
<RAOF> I think it's now able to auto-run the bcmfirmware-cutter thingy.  I'm not sure how that relates to what you're asking, though, since we already have the firmware-cutter in the repository.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, I am basically wondering if it install bcm43xx-fwcutter when it detects a broadcom card
<RAOF> Dunno.  I just remember a discussion about having restricted-manager able to deal with fwcutter.
<crimsun> packages using gtkmm2.4 and glademm2.4 libs will continue to be broken for a bit longer as we chug through some rebuilds
<RAOF> Yay.
<Amaranth> RAOF: it still needs the firmware
<Amaranth> RAOF: it won't run the auto-download script
<Amaranth> you give it a windows driver, it installs the firmware
<DShepherd> will gutsy use grub2 or grub legacy?
<crimsun> the latter.
<crimsun> thus far, that is.
<crimsun> grub2's still in universe, which precludes its use by default.
<Amaranth> i think grub2 needs a couple more years
<RAOF> No one wants an experimental bootloader :)
* Dannilion thinks it's time to break her computer :p
<axxo> gl
<Dannilion> thanks
<Dannilion> If I don't have the broken kernal problems I had with feisty herd 1, I will be very happy :p
<Dannilion> if I do, that's what live cd's are for :p
<jussi01> :P
<jussi01> Dannilion: I suggest you wait for trib 2 though, its only a few days away
<Dannilion> I'm too inpatient :p
<Dannilion> Also, I want things to fix
<jussi01> hehe, ok
<jussi01> Dannilion: although they will be looking for tribe 2 cd testers though..
<Dannilion> I hope to have my laptop soon. I will test tribe 2 on that :)
<jussi01> :9
<Dannilion> am I the only person who keeps typing gusty instead of gutsy?
<_4strO> yop yop
<Ind[y] > So, when will compiz(-fusion) be the default Window Manager?
<Pici> I think I saw something in a changelog saying that compiz was moving to be default...
<Ind[y] > Pici: so, in the next release?
<Ind[y] > in Gutsy compiz will be default?
<Pici> Ind[y] : I'm trying to find where I saw it, but it was definitly in a changelog in gutsy.
<Ind[y] > Pici: ok :-)
<Ind[y] > Pici: If you find it, I would appreciate it if you could tell me.
<Pici> Ind[y] : http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/g/gnome-session/gnome-session_2.19.4-0ubuntu2/changelog
<Ind[y] > Pici: thx
<Pici> no... problem.
<Pici> Oh well.
<shirish> Any grub2 experts out here?
<shirish> Actually not even experts, anybody who has used grub2 for quite some time & is familiar with it
<coNP> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shirish> CoNP: I am not able to see the new kernel even though have upgraded & done sudo update-grub in grub menu (grub2) actually
<shirish> I have posted all the details in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2916119 perhaps somebody can look at it and tell me if its something I have not done , otherwise why should it show only 1 kernel.
<shirish> come on guys, somebody please tell me , is  this a bug or not or something I need to try to do ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2916119
<shirish> I updated grub2 info. if that will benefit somebody
<jussi01> shirish: I actually have a similar problem, but on grub, I fixed it by doing a full grub config...
<jussi01> ie. sudo grub, root (hd0,1), setup (hd,0) quit
<shirish> jussi01: hmm..... , I dunno what the equivalent commands on grub 2 might be & would they respond the same way
<jussi01> shirish: I imagine they will be the same, but you could always man grub2
<shirish> jussi01: also why root(hd0,1),setup(hd,0) are different?
<shirish> I mean the difference between hd0,1 and hd,0
<jussi01> shirish: you are telling it the root partition, then telling it to search th whole hdd and set it up...
<shirish> lol, there is no man for grub2
<jussi01> heh...
<gnomefreak> shirish: once installed there should be a man page for it
<shirish> gnomefreak: exactly, there is not
<shirish> now forums are off-line
<jussi01> shirish: you sure you have the package name correct?
<gnomefreak> shirish: than i wouldnt use it yet
<shirish> jussi01: should it not be man grub2
<gnomefreak> sometime after this meeting i will ask about it
<shirish> I even tried grub & still no manual entry
<shirish> gnomefreak: thanx :)
<gnomefreak> shirish: try man grub2
<shirish> I mean tried man grub & still no manual entry
<gnomefreak> shirish: man grub has a man page
<shirish> gnomefreak: tried both variations grub as well as grub2
<shirish> gnomefreak: I had to remove grub , there is conflict between grub & grub2
<gnomefreak> GRUB(8)                               FSF                              GRUB(8)
<gnomefreak> NAME grub - the grub shell
<shirish> I did this about a month back
<shirish> ubotu paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> heh, there is a debian bug... http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-grub-devel/2005-October/001136.html
<gnomefreak> shirish: thats 2 lines
<shirish> jussi01: thanx, atleast we know that there is no documentation.
<shirish> jussi01: but that bug is almost 1 yr. some months old, cannot believe nobody has put any documentation for it till now
<shirish> jussi01: no wonder people are not using grub2
<jussi01> heh
<shirish> make that the bug is 1 yr. 9 months old
<jussi01> wow...
<shirish> jussi01: here is the actual bug-report http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=333516
<ubotu> Debian bug 333516 in grub2 "grub2: no man pages for grub-setup, grub-emu, grub-mkimage" [Normal,Open] 
<shirish> ah nice, ubotu now understands debian bug reports :P
<nerdygirl_ellie> Good Morning!  Is there any immediate reason I shouldn't start playing with Gutsy on my test boxes?  I.e. anything completely broken?
<shirish> nerdygirl_ellie: not to my knowledge, everything is pretty cool, except for GRUB2 (but that is not in the default install) .
<jussi01> nerdygirl_ellie: if you are going to use kubuntu its trashed because of an adept bug...
<jussi01> shirish: bingo! http://grub.enbug.org/CommandList
<shirish> jussi01: thanx, looking at it.
<Hobbsee> jussi01: it's not anymore
<Hobbsee> jussi01: knetworkmanager's a bit trashed, though
<Hobbsee> atm
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hooray!
<jussi01> :D
<jussi01> oh...
* jussi01 is waiting for tribe2...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: testing images "soon"
<jussi01> soon... so about 3 weeks?
<shirish> jussi01: can you make some post somewhere about doing sudo grub , root (hd0,1), setup (hd,0) & quit, the procedure you followed
<jussi01> shirish: why? its on the forums like 20 times...
<shirish> jussi01: the reason is I will be doing this the first time & root has been replaced by something else in grub 2
<Hobbsee> jussi01: nah.   depends how long the network mangler fixes take to get in.  should be a amtter of hours
<jussi01> Hobbsee: hooray!! let me know if you are still up/up again when it happens :D
<shirish> jussi01: ok, in that case any idea what should I be using as a keyword to find posts on this , just GRUB install or something else?
<jussi01> !grub
<Hobbsee> jussi01: will do
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> Hobbsee: thanks :D
<jussi01> shirish: that first link has it all
<nerdygirl_ellie> Thanks!  The feedback I have from my former windows users on feisty has been good, but we really need to wrap a GUI around the every-30-remount fsck.
<nerdygirl_ellie> There is a target for this in Gutsy, but it's not explicit.
<jussi01> nerdygirl_ellie: well get to work then :P
<wfarr> Hobbsee, "network mangler" haha
<Hobbsee> wfarr: :)
<Hobbsee> nerdygirl_ellie: i believe that's planned.
<wfarr> I'm hoping that newest NM will let the rt73usb connect finally
<jussi01> Hobbsee: do you know if it is planned to fix the simultaneous connections bu on NM?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: for tribe 2?  i doubt it
<Hobbsee> jussi01: upstream gnome might at some point - no idea.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: for gutsy....
<Hobbsee> jussi01: then see the second answer
<jussi01> sad...
<Hobbsee> jussi01: as in, canonical people dont tend to work on network manager, nor do ubuntu people, so i dont know.
<jussi01> Hobbsee: ahhhh...
* jussi01 's eyes light up with understanding...
<elkbuntu> so, harrass gnome and see if you get the linus treatment ;)
<coNP> :D
<shirish> elkbuntu: nice
* shirish twiddles his thumbs while the forums get upgraded
<Hobbsee> yay, killed 8 bugs.
* wfarr twiddles as well
<wfarr> and they're back
<jussi01> Hobbsee: NICE work!!
<wfarr> so what's this new feature? >_>
<jussi01> wfarr: new feature?
<wfarr> yeah
<wfarr> Ubuntu Forums were offline for adding some new feature or other
* wfarr shrugs
<Hobbsee> jussi01: :)
<jussi01> Hobbsee: is that smile about this: https://isotesting.stgraber.org/
<jussi01> ??
<Hobbsee> jussi01: no, it's about [00:50]  <jussi01> Hobbsee: NICE work!!
* gnomefreak hopes she didnt mean harrass me 
<jussi01> oh... :D
<jussi01> gnomefreak: are you involved with NM at all?
<gnomefreak> no thank god but itsw being fixed as we speak
<gnomefreak> -w
<Pici> Which? What?
<coNP> new nm upload in gutsy some minutes ago
<coNP> I guess gnomefreak thought of that
<coNP> wrong guess?
<gnomefreak> coNP: the last bit to fix is a depend issue afaik
<jussi01> gnomefreak: I was wondering about when they would fix the simultaneous connections problem...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: new upload will fix it
<jussi01> gnomefreak: excelent!!!
<jussi01> :D
<gnomefreak> bbs
<shirish> guys are you guys able to post in the forums?
<coNP> I guess everyone can post in the forums
* Hobbsee wonders why people want to post in the forums anyway, when there is irc
<Hobbsee> shirish: btw, there's an #ubuntuforums irc channel too
<Pici> Hobbsee: I know, I dont have enough time to do both
<shirish> Hobbsee: yes, know
<shirish> I know
<coNP> shirish: look out, you should greet them with <html>!
<shirish> lemme see if i have still trouble then will trouble the gorums guys
<shirish> coNP: wish I knew <html>! in detail :P
<shirish> guys have updated the thread with as much as info. as possible in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2916450
<shirish> anybody has any ideas what could be wrong, its the new kernel not showing in grub menu, they are welcome to do add to it.
<budluva_> is kde4 in the repos as of now or is it going to be for
<budluva_> +1
<askand> will compiz-fusion be default in gutsy?
<budluva_> +1 will ship with 3.5 but will 4 be available
<budluva_> askand, yes it is
<askand> budluva_: so I will get compiz-fusion with just one click in gutsy?
<shirish> askand: should be , right now it needs a workaround.
<shirish> but that is if you have compiz as in tribe 1. tribe 2 should have compiz-fusion by default perhaps
<Pici> There was something in the gnome-session changelog the other day that said that it was changing the default window manager to compiz.  I dont have any other details than that though.
<Hobbsee> budluva_: that's hte plan @ kde, yes.
<budluva_> so is kde4 in the repos now for the beta? or do we wait until gutsy release for kde4 to be in the repos?
<Pici> budluva_: I see a whole bunch of kde4 packages in the gutsy repos, but I'm a gnome user and I'm not sure whats what.
<Toma-> its all alpha stuff
<Toma-> kde4 backends and friends. the good stuff is still to come and may be released during gutsy's life so its all there to support it, afaik
<budluva_> has plasma been implemented yet?
<Tm_T> yes, partly
<budluva_> hrmm
<budluva_> cool
<Tm_T> Kool!
<budluva_> waiting for kde4, i've been a gnome fan for all my linux endevours, kde4 might be when i switch :P
<budluva_> but probably not :P
<askand> budluva_:  whats plasma?
<Tm_T> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tm_T> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<coNP> inkscape is br0ken :(
<Pici> is it? /me checks
<coNP> Pici: it is
<Hobbsee> coNP: fix it :)
<coNP> bug 122299
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122299 in inkscape "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start, doesn't invoke apport" [Undecided,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122299
<Pici> undefined symbol..
<coNP> Pici: sure see my pbuilder log
<Pici> coNP: I'm looking now.  Nothing I'll be able to do about it but whatever.
<Pici> hmm
<gnomefreak> coNP: you know apport is not set up to show dialog yet
<coNP> gnomefreak: the problem is not with apport, but with gtkmm vs. inkscaspe
<coNP> inkscape
<gnomefreak>  doesn't start, doesn't invoke apport"
<coNP> okay I'll edit description
<gnomefreak> part of bug i was referring to
<Pici> I admit, the title is a bit misleading
<coNP> apport is not interesting for me :)
<gnomefreak> it works just doesnt show dialog yet
<gnomefreak> he should still have a /var/crash file if crashed
<Pici> I dont see one..
<gnomefreak> who tried building it?
<Pici> coNP did.  Does it not log a crash report if its running a binary? Excuse my ignorance, trying to learn as I go.
<gnomefreak> this looks like a gcc problem, i would have to look at debian bug again but i wasnt having teh bug in ubuntu :(
<coNP> gnomefreak: seems a glibmm/gtkmm and not a gcc problem for me
<gnomefreak> /usr/lib/gcc/i486-linux-gnu  same error that iceape gives when built on debian
<lucasvo> I tried out compiz on my thinkpad and it has a couple of problems
<lucasvo> I think I can describe the problem best if I can paste a screenshot somewhere
<coNP> gnomefreak: read to the end, it ends with "libgtkmm-2.4.so" :)
<lucasvo> where can I paste screenshot?
<gnomefreak> coNP: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/inkscape/+bug/122299/comments/4  where do you see that
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122299 in inkscape "[gutsy]  inkscape doesn't start" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<gnomefreak> coNP: parts you pasted to bug diesnt show that
<gnomefreak> doesnt
<gnomefreak> libgtkmm-2.4.so
<gnomefreak> nvm i see it
<coNP> libinkpre.a(event-log.o): In function `TreeModelColumn':
<coNP> /usr/include/gtkmm-2.4/gtkmm/treemodelcolumn.h:140: undefined reference to `Gtk::TreeModelColumnBase::TreeModelColumnBase(unsigned long)'
<coNP> okay, no more paste :)
<coNP> it is a nice API change
<coNP> just before tribe2
<coNP> not very nice, I have to say...
<gnomefreak> coNP: is this same version in unstable?
<gnomefreak> and does it build on debian
* coNP does not know
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> 0.45.1-1 is version right?
<coNP> we have gtkmm_1.2.10-8ubuntu1 and inkscape_0.45.1-1ubuntu3
<coNP> what is gtkmm in sid?
<gnomefreak> its not
<gnomefreak> not unless its a different name
<coNP> sorry, it is gtkmm2.0
<gnomefreak> 1.2.10-8
<gnomefreak> libgtkmm-dev
<coNP> so what we need is gtkmm2.0, what is 2.2.12-2ubuntu1 in gutsy
<gnomefreak> there is no gtkmm in sid
<coNP> (gtkmm is still gtk1)
<coNP> and gtkmm2.0?
<gnomefreak> http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/590587
<gnomefreak> thats from apt-cache search gtkmm in sid
<RainCT> Hi
<coNP> gnomefreak: can you please tell what "apt-cache showsrc gtkmm2.0" says?
<gnomefreak> Package: gtkmm2.0
<gnomefreak> Binary: libgtkmm2.0-1c2a, libgtkmm2.0-doc, libgtkmm2.0-dev
<RainCT> is it possible to download any newer CD than tribe 1 (daily builds or something)?
<gnomefreak> coNP: building on a package not the binary?
<gnomefreak> coNP: if glib is still messed up that could be the cause of the failure
<coNP> oh it is rebuilt since
<gnomefreak> glib?
<gnomefreak> lets see :)
<coNP> gnomefreak: it seems to be already taken care of
<gnomefreak> yep its been fixed
<gnomefreak> coNP: did you try to rplace libgtkmm-2.4-dev with libgtkmm2.0-dev see if it builds?
<coNP> oh you might be right, I should get gtkmm2.4 instead
<coNP> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
* gnomefreak would try 2.0 instead if 2.4 fails :)
* gnomefreak off to work again let me know
<gnomefreak> coNP: it seems sid depends on all of them
* coNP is stupid and forgot to run a pbuilder update
<coNP> I bet it will solve this issue
<gnomefreak> what were you building it against?
<gnomefreak> btw apport gets enabled in tribe 2 :)
<coNP> libgtkm-2.4-dev <not the latest ubuntu>
* coNP fears :)
<gnomefreak> running it as well while im gone
<coNP> how can I free the fish?
<coNP> I mean kill the freed fish?
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<Pici`> Well this is odd.  apport keeps alerting me that totem is crashing... except I'm not using totem.
<Pici`> ooh...
<Anton99> hi people if i'm downloading Ubuntu 7.10, all time fails md5-summing... wtf? i'm downloading it with KGet
<Pici`> Looks like its grabbing everything in /var/crash/ since the last time it was cleared.
<Tm_T> Pici: where he is?
<Pici> Tm_T: Where what is?
<Pici> Did http://archive.canonical.com gutsy-commercial stop working for anyone besides me? Or has it never worked and this is the first time I'm noticing it?
<DanaG> There is no gutsy-commercial.
<DanaG> http://archive.canonical.com/dists/
<Pici> DanaG: Yes. I know.
<PriceChild> *gets fed up with lack of working rt2500 in gutsy and goes in search of what's not working*
<jussi01> nice work PriceChild
<PriceChild> jussi01, have you got one?
<jussi01> PriceChild: thankfully no... :D
<PriceChild> hehe they're not that bad :P
<PriceChild> They "work".
* jussi01 loves his intel 2200
<wfarr> I've got rt73usb
<wfarr> which is a mess in its own right
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: did you read teh topic in -kernel?
<wfarr> I'm _still_ using the Legacy rt73 stuff because, contrary to the other lucky folks, rt73usb only selectively hates my device and not theirs -_-
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, hmm?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: Latest news: -rt and -xen kernels removed,
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, realtime and xen... why? :S
<gnomefreak> thats why rt2500 is borked
<PriceChild> no...
<wfarr> ...
<PriceChild> that's not rt2x00 drivers
<wfarr> indeed
<gnomefreak> oh real time
<gnomefreak> nvm
<PriceChild> hehe thanks anyway :)
* gnomefreak just got up
<PriceChild> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/118205 is activish... but is about rt61... lots about rt2500 thuogh
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118205 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "Gutsy kernel 2.6.22-5-generic missing rt61 module" [High,Incomplete] 
<wfarr> PriceChild, if you're feeling adventurous, I'd totally dig (working) rt73usb in Gutsy
<wfarr> >_>
<wfarr> =P
<PriceChild> wfarr, dude I'm never gonna be able to do anything like that :P
<PriceChild> I'm struggling to get a package into universe.
<wfarr> hahaha
<PriceChild> Just got gizmod rejected from the NEW queue :( Will fix that this week and resubmit it :D
<wfarr> it's frustrating as hell - I was excited that current kernel can actually build the rt2x00 stuff without patching
<wfarr> and while it all builds, rt73usb driver selectively hates my device :x
<PriceChild> *wonders whether to build the rt stuff himself just for the new kernel*
<wfarr> rt2x00 uses the new wireless stack in 2.6.22, so you could build it
<wfarr> they've got a CVS snapshot that seems to work for some folks
<compengi> with what data base program can i open .dbs files if openoffice doesn't open them?
<DanaG> http://www.XLhost.de is not a valid address.  What a way to get traffic -- spam people with invalid characters.
<DanaG>  <=== namely, that thing.
* KjetilK_ wonders a bit about the status of the iwlwifi driver in gutsy
<KjetilK_> when I search for it using http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<KjetilK_> it seems only the microcode is in there
<KjetilK_> many more hits with the same query against feisty
* Dannilion wonders if being on Gutsy means her Second Life will work with sound
<crimsun> kinda difficult to guess.
<crimsun> Can you describe what SL uses as its sound API?
<crimsun> additionally what sound hardware you have?
<Dannilion> it was broken with ALSA
<Dannilion> CMedia sound card, or a generic usb soundcard (that I can't remember what it was)
<Dannilion> I will try with the next update, which I'm currently downloading
<crimsun> there is an integrated C-Media audio device that appears as a USB audio one.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: ty for the responce on the notification
<crimsun> gnomefreak: I've also pointed you to the relevant alsa-lib bug.  It's too late to address for Tribe 2, but I'll pour the resources I can into making it more friendly for Tribe 3.
<Dannilion> I have two soundcards, both have problems. The built in c-media one, and a usb one
* DanaG wonders whether hardware OpenAL exists under Linux.
<gnomefreak> crimsun: yes i saw it thank you
<Dannilion> I really should get a decent soundcard. Any suggestions?
<crimsun> DanaG: I'll punt pa* tonight now that libgtkmm2.4 et al. are rebuilt correctly.
<crimsun> DanaG: can you describe what "problems" these are, or better yet, point to bugs you've filed using Launchpad?
<crimsun> sorry, not DanaG
<crimsun> Dannilion: can you describe what "problems" these are, or better yet, point to bugs you've filed using Launchpad?
<Dannilion> I've not yet, as I think it's a Second Life problem
<Dannilion> but Second Life freezes on login, and looking at it in Konsole says it's ALSA causing it. Telling it not to use ALSA means it works
<DanaG> aah, incorrect tab-complete.
<crimsun> Dannilion: please file a bug and assign it to me.
<Dannilion> okay
<crimsun> the proper source package is alsa-lib
<Dannilion> okay
<crimsun> alternately, you can assign it to ubuntu-audio, but it doesn't matter.  I end up doing all the work regardless.
<Dannilion> :)
<Dannilion> (of course, the problem only occurs about 3/4 times :p
<Dannilion> typical, it's working now
<jussi01> is tribe 2 out yet?
<gnomefreak> jussi01: no later this week
<gnomefreak> topic will have it in it
<jussi01> ok
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: are you still here for a question or 3?
<PriceChild> yeah sure
<PriceChild> btw compiz fusion is aceness
<gnomefreak> is compiz enabled in gutsy by default?
<wfarr> gnomefreak, they're shooting for Tribe 2, yeah
<wfarr> some things, like Compiz by default session, are currently working for folks who can support it
<crimsun> by default?  Only for Intel-based ones AFAIK.
<gnomefreak> wfarr: well that would explain why its crashing
<gnomefreak> hint i didnt enable it and its crashing
<wfarr> gnomefreak, there have been some session issues as part of the wrapper
<wfarr> like, I have to initiate a login, wait about 20 secs, then restart GDM from tty1
<wfarr> and then I can login properly
* gnomefreak wants to know how to disable now. its hard to diagnose a freeze with it enabled
<crimsun> gnomefreak: Intel-based video?
<gnomefreak> crimsun: nvidia
<crimsun> hmm.
<crimsun> n/m then.
<wfarr> gnomefreak, official or nv drivers?
<gnomefreak> official
<wfarr> afaik, you could probably run 1-2 commands that should enable the right stuff for Compiz to run, so you could login and disable it
<wfarr> not sure what they are though
<wfarr> I'm Radeon user
<gnomefreak> wfarr: oh i can disable it but i need to know if its on by default
<wfarr> it is as of current updates, yes
<wfarr> mvo and Amaranth are working hard on it =)
<gnomefreak> wfarr: they said the crashing was fixed with the packages released about 15 minutes ago
<wfarr> it likely is ;)
<gnomefreak> lets see if freezing stopped
<wfarr> I've not rebooted since
<wfarr> sure - I'll reboot
* wfarr puts on a hard hat
<wfarr> gnomefreak, yeah they fix the login bug for me
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-27
<dick-richardson> Will we be able to install gutsy on a nokia n800?
<Tm_T> eh
<gnomefreak> dick-richardson: too early to know
<Pici> I havent heard anything about people testing gutsy or even starting to test gutsy on portable devices.
<Pici> or what gnomefreak said.
<gnomefreak> we hav ea moble team but i havent asked yet and i think everyone is working on the important things at this time
<dick-richardson> Only makes sense
<gnomefreak> Pici: you on gutsy?
* gnomefreak needs a tester for 30 seconds
<Pici> gnomefreak: Yes.
<Pici> I'm free.
<gnomefreak> Pici: can you open system>appearance
<Pici> gnomefreak: opening
<gnomefreak> Pici: let me know if it loads the full thing
<gnomefreak> try to change tabs once its loaded if it loads
<Pici> gnomefreak: Seems to work fine
* gnomefreak doesnt think it will fully load
<gnomefreak> Pici: do you have gnome-themes-extras installed?
<Pici> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> your not using nvidia are you
<Pici> fglrx with an ati card
<gnomefreak> Pici: ty
<Pici> gnomefreak: no problem
* gnomefreak will fudge with it in morning
<Sayers> Is Gusty in a semi-usable state?
<Pici> Hm.  Tricky question.
<gnomefreak> not unless you can fix anything that breaks
<gnomefreak> atm its mainly devels that are testing it everyone else should wait a bit longer
<gnomefreak> Sayers: some cant boot to gutsy at all some can so is it semi usable i would have to say no because you might be one that cant boot
<gnomefreak> Sayers: you have kde4 on feisty so if that is your reason dont do it. btw gutsy wont have kde4 default only bits and peices of it as feisty does
<T-Connection> Can I get the new stuff that is from the beta onto the 7.04?
<RAOF> Not without breaking your system.
<RAOF> Or, at least, potentially breaking your system.
<T-Connection> Ok I understand. XD
<T-Connection> Going now.
<RAOF> (For values of "break" up to and including "must reinstall from cd" :))
<Pici> oh well.
<Sayers> Then what will be so great about gusty?
<wfarr> Lots
<Sayers> wfarr: Like?
<RAOF> compiz-by-default, new gnome, better restricted-manager, xorg 7.3 (hopefully), XRandR 1.2 (so monitor hotplugging, yay!)
<wfarr> ... you want me to enumerate all the planned features of an entire OS?
* wfarr shudders at the thought of all that typing
<Sayers> wfarr: A link would work
<tritium> compiz-by-default might not necessarily be something I will like
<wfarr> tritium, bah you folks with your old-fashioned non-composite window manager
<wfarr> s
<wfarr> :P
<tritium> wfarr: pfft
<Sayers> Not untill it works perfectly with everything and is very low usage on hardware
<wfarr> Sayers, it will never work with everything
<RAOF> Well, that's never going to happen.
<wfarr> because not everything supports 3d
<wfarr> or tfp
<wfarr> etc etc
<wfarr> the list goes on for ages
<RAOF> But you can enable it by default on hardware that supports it.
<wfarr> Yup
<RAOF> And on that hardware it speeds things up.
<wfarr> and since 99% of PCs made within the last 4-5 years _can_ run it...
<RAOF> (Unless you go crazy with the effects)
<wfarr> well not 99, maybe, but really really high
<wfarr> even this 5-year old laptop can run it peachy keen
<Sayers> wfarr: Well is it forced or defualt?
<RAOF> What would "forced" mean?
<Sayers> You can't switch to normal
<RAOF> No, of course not.
<wfarr> It's by default. You can disable it by opening up desktop-effects and unticking it.
<Sayers> Fair enough. Do the features outweigh the bugs at the moment. I'd love to switch
<RAOF> "forced" would requrie it to work on everything.
<wfarr> .... of course they do
<RAOF> Yes.  Absolutely.
<wfarr> why else would Ubuntu be installing it by default? XD
<Sayers> So It is worth trying out :D :D?
<wfarr> "Hum - completely unstable. Welp, why not!" XD
<wfarr> of course it is
<wfarr> if you wait a few days, Tribe 2 should be out
<wfarr> and if your hardware supports it, even the LiveCD will have Desktop Effects working
<RAOF> IIRC, Suse enables it by default.  Or very nearly.
<RAOF> wfarr: Yeah.  The livecd looks good on a laptop with an radeon 9100 mobile :)
<wfarr> hehe
<wfarr> I'd kill for a 9100
* wfarr eyes his 7500
<Sayers> well I loved using Edgy when Sarge was out
<bonbonthejon> are other people having problems with the newest network-manager / knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: what problems?  and which n-m/knm?
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee:
<Sayers> grr the download would take hours ;d
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: earlier I knetworkmanager could see my network card and list my network but took a long time to connect to one, now the most recent one doesn't list my network card
<RAOF> bonbonthejon: Does anything see your network card?  (ie: ifconfig, iwconfig, etc?)
<bonbonthejon> RAOF: yes, ifconfig works, I wrote a script earlier that connects me (how I am on here now), but knetworkmanager sees nothing
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: doesnt see your wifi at all, or just no netwroks?
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: and did it in feisty?
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: gutsy up-to-date, and there is no spot for the wifi like before
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: that's weird...
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: i suppose moving knetworkmanagerrc out of the way does nothing?
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: I've been having problems with wifi, but for a while it was working
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: details, I'm willing to try it
<Hobbsee> mmm.  might be worth trying it
<Hobbsee> it was a bad merge - it was supposed to be broken, and then fixed for tribe 2
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: like i said, it was working this morning, then the updates during the day messed it up
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: how can I move knetworkmanagerrc? where is it?
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: locate knetworkmanagerrc :)
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: and mornings and afternoons mean nothing to me.
* Hobbsee checks....you'r ein the US or somethign?
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: yeah, US. The updates to networkmanager in the past 24 hours did it
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: ok, heres a question: does networkmanager not play well with ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: correct.  well, depends on how pesky ndiswrapper is, and what in particular card you're using with ndiswrapper
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: that might be one problem. I've tried using the bcm43xx driver, but it wouldn't work, so I went with ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> well, if it's bcm43xx....
<bonbonthejon> ...?
* DanaG wishes Compiz had a 2D mode -- as in, disable most effects, but don't just switch to Metacity because then I lose where my windows are.
<DanaG> I'd want it to keep everything in the same relative places, but simplify enough to leave GPU in low-power mode.
<wfarr> DanaG, you can just disable everything except for like Plane plugin
<wfarr> =p
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: they're known for being evil cards.
<DanaG> BUt I'd want it to dynamically switch based on power state.
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: yeah. I have an atheros card, but its pcmcia and my laptop only has ExpressCard
* wfarr shrugs
<wfarr> you can always file a feature-request for it
<RAOF> DanaG: That'd probably be quite simple, actually.  We'd ship a "powersave" profile, and switch to it based on power level?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<wfarr> RAOF, that'd work, yeah
* Hobbsee wishes she could find this webpage again
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: and, as I haven't found too many ExpressCard wifi, I'm stuck with broadcom
<wfarr> but... I think this might be something that would really be a good idea to have in the core package, because I'm sure it'd be rather useful in a lot of cases
<DanaG> But I'd want to preserve the relative layout of the 2D things -- for example, a window hanging on cube 4-1 would be on flat 4-1.
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: yeah, i know your pain :(
<Hobbsee> bonbonthejon: i cant use my atheros card here either
<DanaG> I found a PCIe Asus card -- but it's not Expesscard either.  Too bad ExpressCard->{Cardbus,PCIe} adapters are so ludicrously expensive.
<bonbonthejon> Hobbsee: I love madwifi with my atheros card on my old laptop, but broadcom stinks, my card is supposedly supported but it never worked
<RAOF> DanaG: That would be more difficult (if you mean switching to metacity), I believe.
<DanaG> Then I mean switching compiz profiles.
<RAOF> Oh, then it should work just fine.
<DanaG> Gateway actually still uses Cardbus, and not ExpressCard.  For a while, HP had both, but now they only have the latter.
<bonbonthejon> DanaG: yup, new HP
<DanaG> DV8000 and DV5000 were the old ones.  Now they're 9000 and 6000, respectively.
<RAOF> DanaG: Actually, you could probably add that support into gnome-power-manager.  Hm...
<DanaG> The best thing I did to my laptop was to put little rubber feat on the rear bottom of my laptop.
<DanaG> I got them off some old SCSI CD tower.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now HP offers a 17" with choice of Intel IGP or NVIDIA 8400 or 8600.
<DanaG> That's a Santa Rosa one.
<Hobbsee> yay, found the webpage i wanted.
<RAOF> Which one?
<Hobbsee> https://www.fsfe.org/en/fellows/greve/freedom_bits/authenticating_ssh_logins_with_the_fellowship_crypto_card
* DanaG wonders what he can do with
<DanaG> !info trousers
<ubotu> trousers: An open-source TCG Software Stack (TSS). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9.1-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 460 kB, installed size 744 kB
<DanaG> besides joking about the name.
<RAOF> Hobbsee: Cool.
<jriachi> hello
<bonbonthejon> hi
<jriachi> this bug is kde-relatated
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: ok
<jriachi> when i right-click on the desktop and choose configure->behaviour->device icons->show device icons... nothing happens
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: mine toggles the checkbox, is that what you mean?
<jriachi> i mean, checkit and click apply
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: where should i chek
<jriachi> (one second... because now i cant get the device icons to dissapear :S)
<jriachi> i'll start a new user, be back in a few seconds
<jriachi> i'm back :)
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: ok. what you got?
<jriachi> we were in behaviour->device icons, right?
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: yeah
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: i disabled the box, then plugged in my ipod and the icon popped up. Is that not right?
<jriachi> in my new user, the "show device icons" is unchecked by default, when i check it, and check show hard disks... and apply.. no device icon appear on my desktop :S
<bonbonthejon> jriachi: i disabled it and my ipod showed up on the desktop. You might as well file a bug report; can't hurt anything
<jriachi> ok, i'll try to describe that (it is hard to get device icons on the desktop, but it is harder no remove them :) )
<jriachi> I made a nice video record of the bug :D
<foose12> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<foose12> !fedora
<DanaG> !botcookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botcookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<DanaG> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> heh.
<foose12> sorry, i have to do this...:)
<foose12> !yer mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yer mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<jriachi> http://nethen.org/misc/ubuntu/ bug-device-icons.theora.ogm  (for bored people, wanting to see 2 minutes of a bug, my poor english level, my poor typography, or all of them :) )
<foose12> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<foose12> ubotu:thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<foose12> ubotu:lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foose12> ubotu:look it up on google
<KrakensDen> hi, hald-addon-storage is constantly polling my cdrom drive, and I'd like to make the noise stop :). Any ideas?
<Amaranth> KrakensDen: heh, didn't we just work all this out?
<Amaranth> KrakensDen: you can file a bug but hal-addon-storage is probably going to keep doing the same thing, it's useful
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, yes, now I'm asking for a solution ;)
<Amaranth> sudo killall hal-addon-storage
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, but then: it happens again when I reboot
<Amaranth> yep
<KrakensDen> besides, I don't object to polling
<KrakensDen> I object to noisy polling
<KrakensDen> and it does indeed make a loud noise
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, plus, it doesn't work :P
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, process gone, polling, not
<KrakensDen> and hal doesn't seem to have an entry in init.d
<Amaranth> hal is started by dbus
<KrakensDen> I love dbus- when I don't have to interact with it
<Amaranth> you don't want to stop hal
<Amaranth> your desktop will probably crash :P
<KrakensDen> I've done it before, it deals pretty well. Basically your hardware applets stop working
<KrakensDen> aaand... restarting dbus does it
<shirish> guys I had installed unifont as well as unifont-bin & now get stuck at X.org
<KrakensDen> nevermind
<shirish> I was able to go to 2.6.22 & use recover & startx from there
<shirish> here is the X.org.log file if that can give you guys some idea why is it not starting
<shirish> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/27371/
<shirish> lemme know if I need to do something more.
<KrakensDen> strace says hald is just doing this: open("/sys/block/dm-0/range", ... over and over again :/
<KrakensDen> which is wierd
<KrakensDen> because there is no dm-0 file in /sys/block
<KrakensDen> s/file/folder
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, looks like it might be evm, which starts up even though it's disable in services-config
<KrakensDen> Amaranth, and removing it 'fixes' the problem, in case you see someone else come in with that some day :)
<Hobbsee> *** gutsy cd testers needed ****
<Adlai> Hobbsee, I'll test a cd
<Adlai> what do you need
<Hobbsee> Adlai: you  prefer ubuntu?
<Adlai> depends what it's being compared to
<Hobbsee> as opposed to kubuntu/xubuntu/edubuntu
<Adlai> oh
<Adlai> I really don't have a preference
<Adlai> not a consistent one, anyway
* Hobbsee asks what pitti wants tested the msot
<Adlai> while you're waiting for a response, what's required for the test?
<Hobbsee> Adlai: https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Ubuntu
<Adlai> sweet
<Adlai> desktop, or does it matter?
<Hobbsee> Adlai: that check cd works, the live cd part works, that your particular choice of partitioning works
<Hobbsee> Adlai: desktop is quicker.
<Adlai> k
<Hobbsee> Adlai: pick one that someone else hasnt done, basically :)
<Adlai> gotcha
<Hobbsee> check if compiz dies
<Adlai> hmmmmm
<Hobbsee> [17:23]  <pitti> Hobbsee: I did test installs yesterday and there were quite a lot of bugs; I need to talk to mvo and cjwatson_
<Adlai> does it matter that I have a radeon x1400?
<Hobbsee> [17:23]  <pitti> Hobbsee: so for Ubuntu we might need an update at least
<Hobbsee> [17:24]  <pitti> Hobbsee: ubiquity hanging eternally on manual partitioning, hanging session splash, no shutdown dialog, and other people had lots and lots of crashes with compiz
<Adlai> it will need to run on xgl, not aiglx, basically
<Hobbsee> no.  even better
<Adlai> okay, cool
<Hobbsee> it should all "just work"
<Adlai> understood
<Hobbsee> [17:33]  <pitti> Hobbsee: and booting the live system will already test the compiz stuff we're interested in; ubiquity tests cannot hurt, too
<Hobbsee> [17:33]  * pitti is going to look into his bugs from yesterday in more detail
* Hobbsee --> afk for a bit
<Adlai> where do I download the image?
<Adlai> oh never mind
<crimsun> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/
<coNP> Hey Hobbsee! I was too late, dholbach fixed Inkscape :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: oh well :)
<Hobbsee> coNP: btw, stevenk said that he'd help you out with openbox, and upload it to debian, if you wanted
<Hobbsee> he's on his way home
<coNP> cool Hobbsee, many thanks
<coNP> Mithrandir said he dropped Openbox in Debian as well...
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> coNP: i suggest you adopt it, then
<coNP> can I adopt it without being a DD?
<RAOF> Yup, you'll just need to find sponsors for your uploads.
<Hobbsee> yep
<coNP> Do you know if stevenk is a DD, BTW?
<Hobbsee> he is
<coNP> Okay then he might sponsor me
<RAOF> He's hopefully sponsoring my specto upload :)
<Hobbsee> i asked him to and he said yes, so...
<Hobbsee> heh
* coNP has found himself trapped in an inference loop...
<Hobbsee> hm?
<coNP> A => B and B => C,  and I asked if C => A
<Hobbsee> ahh
<bonniot> hi. i'm trying to setup a mixed feisty/gutsy setup (using pinning), to be able to upgrade some packages, but cannot get it to work (some packages would be upgraded when they shouldn't, and -t gutsy still doesn't work). is this documented somewhere, or can somebody help?
* coNP suggests to run either the old fawn or the new gibbon, if possiblit is e
<coNP> I mean "if it is possible"
<RAOF> If I wanted some of the new packages from Gusty, but didn't want to run Gutsy, I'd apt-get source them and pbuilder them for Feisty.
<RAOF> If you were to try pinning, some of them will almost certainly depend on the new libc, and there's no guarantee that apt/dpkg/whatever will work with a different version of libc.
<bonniot> right, i see it's a risk. although it's still libc6 2.5
<bonniot> fyi, i changed my gutsy source to a different mirror, updated, and now things seem to go as expected. weird
<compengi> is there a way i can right a pdf text?
<RAOF> Openoffice
<compengi> then save as pdf?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<compengi> RAOF, i don't see in save as option to able to save it as .pdf
<RAOF> Export to PDF?
<compengi> RAOF, thanks it worked
<Dabian> How do I install?????????????
<khermans_> download, burn, boot
<Dabian> No sorry
<Dabian> How upgrade from fiersty?
<Dabian> (+ dumb stuf english grammar requires)
<Dabian> khermans_: Please help me a lot!!!!
<khermans_> Dabian, how to upgrade?
<Dabian> Yes
<Dabian> I have feisty fawns
<Dabian> I wants ubotu+1
<khermans_> Dabian,
<khermans_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dabian> tnx
<Dabian> *hug*
<crdlb> If you don't know how, or how to find out, you shouldn't be doing it
<khermans_> well, just replace all instances of feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<khermans_> Dabian, crdlb makes a good point
<khermans_> you will break something
<Dabian> I have good expirience with ubuntu+1 when I upgrade to feisty fawns
<Dabian> How can I help test guysy?
<Dabian> gutsy
<Dabian> Whats very broken right now?
<Dabian> (I cannot read the topic)
<Dabian> oh .. now I can
<Dabian> khermans_: apt-get -u dist-upgrade ?
<khermans_> Dabian, sudo aptitude update
<khermans_> Dabian, sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Dabian> In screen :)
<khermans_> you may need to run it a few times
<khermans_> sometimes it breaks..
<Dabian> Right .. there is always errors
<Dabian> Even if released, right?
<Dabian> From CD is easier .. but I will try aptitude upgrade :)
<Dabian> When everything is broken, I come back, and you help me, ok? :)
<Dabian> Btw.  should I make notes about problems with the upgrade?
<Dabian> Hmm
<Dabian> wait
<Dabian> 4 month is a long time ..
<Dabian> Is there a backport instead?
<Dabian> crdlb: Come to think about it, you have a good point.
<Dabian> khermans_: You're right, I get too easy annoyed for gutsy.
<Dabian> I want stuff to just work
<khermans_> then dont use gusty
<Dabian> I should probably run MacOS .. except that its unfree.
<khermans_> Dabian, feisty works fine
<Dabian> I'll wait
<khermans_> Dabian, what is your issue?
<Dabian> Well, pidgin is not in feisty
<Dabian> for some reason I add a source and then upgraded to pidgin, because I thought it was in feisty
<Dabian> I very much doubt I can downgrade to gaim easily.
<Dabian> Then again, maybe I can ...
<Dabian> ahh .. now I remember why I upgrade
<Dabian> gaim is very buggy.
<Dabian> Idiotic to upgrade to gutsy because of one package :)
<Dabian> Well, I have some trouble with emacs also
<Dabian> but they are probably unfixed in gutsy :)
<Dabian> So upgrading is too early
* Sayers wishes the torrent had more people . I got to 90% but no peers now.
<jussi01> hmmm, is knetwork manager still  broken on tribe2?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: poke ?
<Hobbsee> jussi01: hiya
<Hobbsee> jussi01: shouldnt be
<jussi01> seems to be...
<jussi01> Hobbsee: its quite diferent to the fiesty one...
<Hobbsee> riight
<jussi01> anyway, im gonna go back and have a play, see if i missed domething.
<Sayers> Tribe 2 is out already?
<coNP> Sayers: not yet, scheduled to appear tomorrow
<Sayers> ah, I've been missreading everyone today
<jussi01> no, tribe 2 is out... i just installed it...
<coNP> it is only an early release of the official tribe 2 I guess
<jussi01> https://isotesting.stgraber.org/isotesting/iso/Kubuntu
<Sayers> ah yes, Well I am almost done downloading tribe 1
<Sayers> can I just upgrade from there?
<coNP> Sayers: yep, with rsync
<Sayers> never heard of that
<jussi01> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> bah
<coNP> oh, sorry if you want to upgrade a live system, you can use  "update manager"
<jussi01> anyway, im heading back to try figure this out...
<Sayers> jussi01: That is for Kubuntu right. I know the end has /kubuntu , but want to be sure
<coNP> Sayers: rsync is a tool that downloads only the difference between a downloaded copy and a pbulished file, e.g. a tribe1 iso and a tribe2 iso
<coNP> publishe*
<jussi01> Sayers: yes
<Pici> Sayers: yeah, look at the top right of the page
<jussi01> Hobbsee: now i feel stupid...
* jussi01 is now on gutsy
<Hobbsee> jussi01: oh?  what happened?
<jussi01> Hobbsee: you dont want to know....
<jussi01> Hobbsee: just put it down to stupidity....
<Hobbsee> jussi01: sure i do
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> you can /query if you want
<jussi01> huh, /query?
<Pici> just tell all of us, we wont use it to judge you.
<jussi01> right...
<Pici> :p
<jussi01> hehe, i like the little touch of telling people which pasword... : ie. [sudo]  password for jussi:
<Pici> I liked that too.
<jussi01> hmmm... where is it i can choose which panel i want to adjust...? i can see the thing... grr
<jussi01> gah
<jussi01> where is it...
<jussi01> !info flash-nonfree
<ubotu> Package flash-nonfree does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> hmmm, what is it that i install?
<Pici> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.4ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for i386)
<jussi01> heh.. i always get that mixed up... thanks
<Pici> no problem
<jussi01> Pici: can you remind me of the java one also?
<Pici> !info sun-java6-plugin
<ubotu> sun-java6-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-00-2ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Pici> or java5
<jussi01> thank you :D
<jussi01> crud, i hate downloading flash... always takes _so_ long...
<Sayers> Uh I don't see any differnce between Feisty and Gusty ?
<Sayers> cleaner font
<Pici> sigh... take a look aroubd.
<Pici> s/b/n
<Sayers> I am on KDE
<Pici> Oh. I havent used kde in forever
<Sayers> I'll just wait till october :)
<Sayers> Hm some of the programs are a bit nicer
<lucasvo> can someone help me with xgl?
<xsacha> woot, adept works again... thx for update to apt
<sayers> Can I set Dolphin as my main File Manager?
<adrian_> Hi all, wheres the best doc link to sharing files on a home network for novices? I want to share my files between my 2 ubuntu machines on a network that is hooked up to the internet
<adrian_> damn, wrong chanel
<Dana1> Odd, compiz crashes.
<DanaG> oh...kay... it's gtk-window-decorator that's crashing.
<DanaG> I can't figure out where it's segfaulting.
<DanaG> Odd, if I try to run Compiz under GDB, it freezes my Xorg (except for the mouse) so badly that not even ctrl-alt-backspace works.
<Pici> Hmm..
<DanaG> compiz.real --replace --sm-disable ccp
<DanaG> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<DanaG> Of course, I can't get a backtrace because compiz under GDB slaughters Xorg.
<DanaG> argh.
<coNP> automount does not work for me
<coNP> any ideas why
<coNP> I never disabled it, but did a lots ot upgrades (feisty -> gutsy ... -> gutsy ... )
<Adlai> on the new CD, X won't start on my machine
<Adlai> I have a dell laptop with a radeon x1400 and a 1680x1050 screen
<Adlai> it says it can't find a suitable mode
<Adlai> bug report here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/122663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122663 in xorg "X fails to start on gutsy live CD (radeon x1400), even in safe graphics mode" [Undecided,New] 
<Adlai> the manual partitioner fails also (ubiquity just hangs)
<Adlai> but it works fine in --debug mode
<DanaG> one bug I have: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> Oh, I see: the official Gutsy compiz is broken in some ways.
<roe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Community/Status says that tribe 2 has been released, but  I can't find the iso anywhere, any ideas?
<gnomefreak> roe: i dont think tribe 2 has been pushed yet
<roe> the wiki says it's available, or is that just refering to the dailys?
* pwnguin wonders how apt-get autoremove works
<pwnguin> its seems that if you don't autoremove immediately, you can lose that information
<gnomefreak> roe: it says that because the wiki is made before release they will add the ISOs to those links when its done
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-28
<h3sp4wn> pwnguin: Not sure about apt-get but there is some .tex files that explain the algorithm of aptitude
<DanaG> Hmm, nice way to crash glchess:
<DanaG> Start AI-vs-AI.  Watch game freeze when you press "Start".
<DanaG> Correction: open "AI Information" first.
<sayers> How do I configure Cdrecord to run with root privlages?
<crimsun> DanaG: pavucontrol + paman src reuploaded; should be available tomorrow or the day after
<DanaG> I think they're actually working already.
<DanaG> There were some glademm and glibmm updates some time yesterday or today.
<DanaG> That reminds me ... I should test audio capture with the new kernel.
<crimsun> they're not working.
<crimsun> they're broken, else I wouldn't have rebuilt locally to confirm a fix and then uploaded the source. :)
<DanaG> Hmm, they got fixed some time, then re-broke, apparently,
<DanaG> .
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> libglademm2.4 stack breakage
<crimsun> now that the stack breakage is fixed (glibmm -> gtkmm -> glademm), we can punt the source
<DanaG> Odd, capture is still not working.
<DanaG> arecord -fcd -Dhw:0,0
<DanaG> Recording WAVE 'stdin' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo
<DanaG> RIFF$WAVEfmt Ddataarecord: pcm_read:1346: read error: Input/output error
<crimsun> are you positive it's not a hardware error?
<DanaG> It works under XP and Vista,
<DanaG> and in some old kernel version I could cat /dev/dsp to /dev/dsp and get (noisy) output that matched input.
<DanaG> But ALSA recording has never worked on that card, for me.
<crimsun> interesting.  I presume -Dplughw:0,0 gives identical results/
<DanaG> Yes.
<crimsun> has the subdevice shifted per definition?
<DanaG> It actually hangs on the last invalid-character thing for a few seconds.
<crimsun> plughw:0,1?
<DanaG> should I run the alsa-info.sh script?
<crimsun> `cat /proc/asound/devices` will suffice
<DanaG> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog] 
<DanaG> has 2 subdevices.
<DanaG> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 6: Si3054 Modem [Si3054 Modem] 
<DanaG> has 1 subdevice.
<Jordan_U> Anybody know if the spec for having a separate /home partition by default is likely to be implemented in Gutsy ?
<DanaG> that's arecord -l (lowercase L)
<DanaG> I remember my BIOS changelog had a couple of entries about "Change audio verb table for Vista DTM test."
<crimsun> DanaG: those options are very important.
<crimsun> as in vitally important.
<crimsun> they essentially rearrange the NIDs
<Jordan_U> How likely is it that Gutsy will install with a separate /home partition by default?
<Stormx2> I doubt it, Jordan_U
<RAOF> Jordan_U: For non-technical users, there are goood reasons not to do that, I think.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Like what?
<RAOF> Well, like "how do you pick a sane / partition size"?  Remember, / will contain /tmp, and a number of programs will, by default, write huge files to /tmp
<Jordan_U> I think it is better for non technical users because if they screw something up and don't know how to fix it they will often just re-install, this will give them the option of saving their data and preferences
<Jordan_U> True
<crimsun> You also need to recognise that user preferences represent a non-trivial portion of bugs in updated applications.
<crimsun> A rather non-trivial portion of bugs can be resolved by simply nuking the preference directories.
<pwnguin> how about LVM by default?
<RAOF> That would be cool, and would allow separate /home by default.
<RAOF> For an example of preference bugs, check out bug #121836
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121836 in deluge-torrent "deluge crashed with ImportError in find_class()" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121836
<RAOF> What would be needed for LVM by default?  I've considered creating a spec for that.
<Jordan_U> I don't think ubiquity currently supports LVM
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  Of course.
* RAOF often forgets about the live cd
<DanaG> Oh, I was out watering the plants. I forgot to set /away.
<DanaG> I'm back now.
<DanaG> The BIOS changelog didn't specifically explain HOW they changed them.
<DanaG> Hmm, new Vista driver INI has this:
<DanaG> Initverbs = hex: 0xff,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x7f,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x40,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x7f,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x40,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x7f,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x40,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x00,0xf8,0x17,0x00,0x02,0xf9,0x17,0x00,0x00,0xf9,0x17,0x00
<DanaG> TraceFlags = dword: 0x89B3
<DanaG> I'll dig up the old XP one.
<h3sp4wn> anywhere with emacs22 deb's for gutsy ?
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<DanaG> there's gateway_pa6_stac9250_{xp,vista}.ini
<DanaG> (2 separate files)
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: packages.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> nvm not merged yet
<DanaG> Hmm, if you diff the two inf files, and disregard everything but pin-configs, there ARE some changes.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: for windows topics join #ubuntu-offtopic
<DanaG> It's not a windows topic -- it's actually a "fix my HD Audio device" topic, using the windows driver INI files for reference.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: than do it without the play by play
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Is the merge window not closed ?
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: no far from it
<gnomefreak> well far from it in 6 months release terms
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Is that not an upstream merge then ?
<h3sp4wn> Remaining upstream merges completed (21 June)
<gnomefreak> debian merge if its in debian
<h3sp4wn> Its not
<gnomefreak> than gutsy wont get it
<h3sp4wn> ?
<gnomefreak> well cant say that, it would take a soild request (unless its in NEW and maybe thats where i saw it)
<gnomefreak> let me check NEW
<crimsun> h3sp4wn: it would go into universe regardless.  Have you recompiled the Debian experimental source package?
<gnomefreak> it is in debian than
<h3sp4wn> crimsun: Its quite old, (prior to it actually been released)
<h3sp4wn> http://emacs.orebokech.com - That the only repository I have seen with upto date ones in
<h3sp4wn> He is a debian developer though
<h3sp4wn> And presumably whoever does add it has the responsibilty of making sure all the extra stuff works on it
<DanaG> Oh, lovely 
<DanaG> .
<Zelut> if I have Tribe 1 is there an efficient upgrade to Tribe 2 or do I just need the whole new .iso?
<RAOF> Zelut: Just keep updating.
<Zelut> RAOF: well I don't have it installed, just the .iso.
<RAOF> Oh, well then you could rsync the new iso, that'd be quicker.
<Zelut> I couldn't find an rsync mirror to the dailys or at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Zelut> I tried jigdo but that didn't seem to cut it
<Netham46> is there a beta of Gutsy available?
<Zelut> Netham46: just the first alpha, still very new.
<Netham46> ok
<Netham46> is it stable enough to run for fun?
<Netham46> like, as a desktop
<Zelut> on a spare machine..
<Zelut> I wouldn't do it on your primary desktop
<Netham46> my 'spare' machine is a P3 256mb RAM
<Netham46> it doesn't boot dapper.
<Netham46> Ok
<Netham46> my desktop's been running Feisty since the alpha. :D
<Netham46> before that, I was on Edgy
<Netham46> before that, I was on Redhat Fedora something
<Zelut> hmm.. jigdo tells me 0 of all files found.  has *everything* changed between tribe 1 and todays daily?
<Netham46> does anyone know a way I could get Ubuntu installed on this PC?
<Netham46> It's got too little memory, 256 MB
<Zelut> Netham46: try Xubuntu
<Netham46> it has the same X server, right?
<Netham46> actually, Edgy just dies, it can't even get to a terminal there is so little memory.
<Zelut> most likely the same X server, but different desktop environment--you're not going to get gnome if that is what you mean.
<Netham46> I know, XFCE.
<Netham46> I know about the WM's
<Netham46> hey! Gutsy's final release date is on my birthday. :D
<Dannilion> when be your birthday?
* Dannilion has not yet checked release dates
<Netham46> Oct. 18'th
<Dannilion> Nice. 4 months after my birthday.
<Netham46> lol
* DanaG wonders if Gutsy would work well on a Celeron 700 with 256 RAM.
<DanaG> How do you move a stream by commandline with pulseaudio?
<DanaG> yay, got it.
<DanaG> list-sink-inputs and move-sink-input.
<DanaG> Cool, now my music is back on my external device.
<DanaG> argh, exit in pactl ends pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Aah, looks like I needed ctrl-d.
<Netham46> ctrl + d?
<DanaG> Sends EOF.  Apparently, pactl connects to the running daemon, so exit exits the daemon.  Instead, give it EOF and it'll let go of the terminal.
<Netham46> ah
<Netham46> ok
<cps1966> is there no mozilla ??
<cps1966> or seamonkey
<RAOF> !find mozilla
<ubotu> Found: liferea, mozilla-firefox-locale-af, mozilla-firefox-locale-ar, mozilla-firefox-locale-bg-bg, mozilla-firefox-locale-bn-bd (and 76 others)
<cps1966> guess i use konqueror then
<RAOF> There is firefox, of course.
<cps1966> i dont care for firefox
<DanaG> !seamonkey
<ubotu> Seamonkey, formerly known as "Mozilla Application Suite", is available at http://www.mozilla.org/projects/seamonkey/ with install instructions for ubuntu at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186011
<DanaG> Odd: the new Appearance panel doesn't apply antialiasing settings on the fly.
* Netham46 runs in circles screaming like a maniac about is S3 Trio32/64
<RAOF> Netham46: What about it?  It sucks?  It's an old 2d card masquerading as a 3d card?
<phin> why not just get a new card?
<DanaG> The oldest desktop video card I have around here: Voodo3.  Oh wait, I have some old ISA VGA (yes, VGA) card around here somewhere, too.
<DanaG> The oldest laptop video card: NeoMagic.
<DanaG> With a whopping 2.5 megabytes of video RAM -- and a 16-bit-color LCD to go with it -- not enough video ram for 1024x768x24.
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-b *!*@87-196-112-230.net.novis.pt]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<shiris1> sorry, the desktop freezed
<shiris1> OT guys how do I get my name back, its registered & not being used
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+b *!*@217.172.55.251]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Tm_T> ):
<Tm_T> that's evil
<Tm_T> now we don't know how it ends
<Pumpernickel> I dunno, that looks like a good ending to me.
<Tm_T> no it doesn
<Tm_T> 't
<Dannilion> Bleh!
* Dannilion goes and sets up spam control in Kontact as she had to delete over 50 messages received in the last 4 hours
<jussi01> lol
<Dannilion> Well, it's either that or go mess with the spam controls on the server, which I don't want to do again
<jussi01> hehe...not nice...
<Hobbsee> TRIBE 2 RELEASED!!!
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu+1:Hobbsee] : The In Development Version Channel | Please ***don't*** run gutsy unless you are familiar with dpkg and dependancies, bug fixing and the like.  Things break, this is normal | Ubuntu 7.10 will be nicknamed the "Gutsy Gibbon" | Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule | Do not use development versions of Ubuntu on production systems | For support for Dapper, Edgy, Feisty please join #ubuntu. | Go Ape! | Tribe 2 released
* mode/#ubuntu+1 [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> yay we unfreeze shortly :)
<jussi01> yay
<Hobbsee> :D
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: already unfrozen
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: i just got an accepted mail for mesa
<Hobbsee> might take a while to build it, etc, though
<gnomefreak> Hobbsee: ah ok cool
<Dannilion> Does this mean I have another big download to hammer my mobile phone with? :p
<Hobbsee> Dannilion: probably
<Dannilion> okay
<Hobbsee> i can withhold uploading parts of kde if you want :P
<Dannilion> no no, it's ok :D
<Dannilion> T-Mobile haven't complained yet :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Ind[y] > Greetings. If someone is interested to be a packager/maintainer, is there a special procedure they must follow?
<dendrobates> ind[y] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Ind[y] > dendrobates: I see. Thank you.
<shirish> guys can somebody tell me where I can find the icon of gnome-screenshot I have not been able to find the icon in /usr/share/pixmaps or maybe I should be looking at somewhere else? The icon is there though in the application, but can't seem to find from where it took that icon
<askand> will feisty-fusion be default in gutsy?
<shirish> askand: it is supposed to be , yes
<askand> shirish: what are the news in gutsy?
<shirish> askand: as far as I know firefox-granparadiso is gonna be there, compiz-fusion, GRUB 2 (don't think default though) and some other stuff , not much up on it, sorry
<shirish> ubotu gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<shirish> you can check those links
<Pici> Whats fiesty-fusion?
<askand> shirish: ok..so basicly almost only updates of softwares..not ubuntu itself?
<Pici> askand: Whats the different?
<shirish> ubuntu also
<Pici> er, difference?
<askand>  Pici: hmm..compiz-fusion I meant..its beryl+compiz
<Pici> askand: Right.
<Pici> askand: I meant, whats the difference between an update of the software and ubuntu itself. Ubuntu is just the sum of its parts.
<askand> Pici: hrm..what is the ubuntu team doing then? : o
<JanDM_> theyf ix bugs in the software as well...
<Hobbsee> and update it and make sure it all works well together and fixes bugs, and writes some of their own stuff, etc
<Hobbsee> and produces cds, etc, etc, etc
<JanDM_> we don't have to be afraid there is nothing left for them ;)
<Hobbsee> uh, no
<Hobbsee> there's always stuff left to do
<shirish> askand: there is apport-gtk as well as lot of things in bzr etc.
<coNP> it's time I upgraded my system
<shirish> coNP: you still not on gutsy?
<sayers> Gusty works good afaik
<shirish> sayers: aye aye (which means touche or I hear you :) )
<coNP> without a daily upgrade
<coNP> I had a final exam today
<coNP> no time to upgrade yet :)
<shirish> aha, ok cool
<sayers> anyway going to install it
<shirish> I'm constantly upgrading, every 3-4 hrs. whenever my regional mirrors shows any updates
<yuriy> i'm still on feisty, i ought to get on that
* coNP as well
<coNP> topic says yuriy is the wisest among us :D
<shirish> coNP: say could you try to install unifont & see if you get this bug 122565
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122565 in unifont "unifont-bin is not able to find /usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc directory" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122565
<shirish> coNP: its a small file hardly 600 kb a font file actually.
<coNP> shirish: sure I'll try
<shirish> coNP: lemme know if it installs at your end without showing that stuff.
* shirish meanwhiles learns the art of thumb twiddling :P
<roger> With Tribe 2 running Compiz I'm not getting any window previews in the virtual desktop switcher in the bottom right - only the current desktop shows any windows previews. Has anyone else noticed the same thing?
<shirish> coNP: were u able to install it?
<coNP> I tried
<coNP> I don't know how to test if the font is installed or not
<coNP> the warning you mentioned is written out
* gnomefreak thought part of installing fonts you had to move them afterwards
<davmor2> Hi guys.  quick query.  I think I have an issue with synaptic but I'm not sure if it is synaptic or compiz causing the issue.  When you select a package and want to "mark recommended packages"  it doesn't.  so my question is it compiz or synaptic or a mixture of the 2
<gnomefreak> davmor2: hint disable compiz log out than back in so compiz doesnt start up and try it :)
<gnomefreak> if it works its compiz if it doesnt work its something else
<davmor2> nice
<DanaG> Lame: desktop-effects demands to run restricted-manager; thus, I can't use that panel to enable it.  I'm using NVIDIA installer, not the packaged drivers.
<Dannilion> just like me to delete files I shouldn't.
* Dannilion downloads the tribe 2 cd as her system won't work if she reboots :p
<pwnguin> DanaG: is there a difference between nvidia's current driver and ubuntu's
<pwnguin> ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, the current is some 100.something, I think.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122348
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122348 in Ubuntu "New nVidia drivers 100.14 fix problems with ACPI / Suspend" [Undecided,New] 
<pwnguin> oh shit?
<pwnguin> hmm
<DanaG> Actually, for me, Gutsy broke suspend entirely -- even without X.
<DanaG> It used to work perfectly for me in Feisty.
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> nvidia may be loaded
<pwnguin> the kernel module
<DanaG> But: the new NVIDIA does seem to fix hotkey-display-switching in Xorg -- with one exception: it doesn't automatically change resolution.
<pwnguin> any other breakages?
<pwnguin> hmm. that bug doesn't appear to have a package attached to it
<DanaG> Argh, I dislike the new Appearance panel.
<DanaG> Font changes don't apply.
<bipolar> yay for nspluginviewer! :D
<bipolar> I was just about to go back to ubuntu 32bit :)
* DanaG wishes there were nice dark themes like this: http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.aspx?skinid=5758&libid=1
<pwnguin> it doesnt look that much different than regular vista
<DanaG> It's actually an XP theme.
<DanaG> It's the only theme I've ever consistently kept applied when in Windows.
<DanaG> In Ubuntu, I use human-ubuntulooks, but I still wish there were another nice theme like that one.
<pwnguin> looked at art.gnome much/
<pwnguin> ?
<KjetilK__> I'm wondering about the status of the iwlwifi driver in gutsy
<KjetilK__>  If I do a file search for it it seems only the microcode is in
<KjetilK__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=iwlwifi&searchmode=searchword&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<Arwen> being now on Tribe 2, does Gusty work to any degree of usability? and yes, I know it's pre-alpha
<KjetilK__> in feisty, there are more results
<Arwen> oh? missing packages?
<pwnguin> missing firmwares
<jussi01> Arwen: its ok.. Ive used it a bit...
<pwnguin> but
<DanaG> The firmware is there; the driver is missing.
<bipolar> Arwen: some issues with packages. nothing to serious
<KjetilK__> yeah, it looks like the driver is missing
<bipolar> Arwen: I just installed it on my new laptop
<pwnguin> a lot of what's missing is -server
<pwnguin> -server bigiron and -lowlatency
<bipolar> Arwen: I had to patch vmware player to build with 2.6.22
<Arwen> ah, I only wonder about fglrx, it only officially supports up to 2.6.20
<bipolar> the vmware ubuntu packages are broken, so I installed from tgz
<pwnguin> the thing is, my wifi chipset is 3945
<pwnguin> and it works
<bipolar> Arwen: not sure about fglrx. nvidia here, which works fine
<Arwen> ye, I don't use fglrx anyway
<bipolar> I was sure to get an nvidia card after the hassles the ati card in my 'old' laptop gave me
* Arwen wants a laptop with upgradable parts :-\
* DanaG is glad to have ipw3945 and e1000, not broadcom and realtek-something-or-other.
<pwnguin> Arwen: i think perhaps theres been some changes to that driver
<Arwen> hmm
<pwnguin> Arwen: i remember reading that they dropped the regulatory daemon
<Arwen> heh, no more atieventsd? yay
<bipolar> it's pretty cool to have wine running on a 64bit os :)
<pwnguin> not ati
<pwnguin> 3945
<Arwen> oh, lol
<pwnguin> oh, sorry
<pwnguin> wrong person
<pwnguin> KjetilK__: i think some changes to that driver's structure have been made
<KjetilK__> pwnguin: so, I shouldn't expect to find files named like the driver now?
<pwnguin> KjetilK__: is the device working?
<KjetilK__> pwnguin: well, I have a severe problem with the wireless kill switch
<KjetilK__> so, I can't actually find out...
<pwnguin> oh?
<pwnguin> i have a minor one
<KjetilK__> but since 2.6.22 has some new RFKILL stuff, I figured I'll try to compile it on my otherwise feisty system
<KjetilK__> pwnguin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2908414
<pwnguin> with the current system, i have to toggle the kill switch to get wireless working
<pwnguin> and network manager still sucks
<KjetilK__> hmmm
<KjetilK__> mine is a hardware kill switch, not supported by acerhk, not exposed to BIOS....
<pwnguin> i just flip it off and on again, connections happen. its a physical switch but im not sure how it works internally
<KjetilK__> only successes reported are those who first install windows, toggle the switch and then boot to LInux
<KjetilK__> hehe, tried that many times, before even beginning to investigate :-)
<pwnguin> hmm. i think my kernels' no good
<pwnguin> keyboard broke
<pwnguin> and bash or something seems to have died
<KjetilK__> hmmm, it looks like there is a driver there...: http://intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=HOWTO-iwlwifi
<pwnguin> what's the difference between iwlwifi and ipw4945?
<pwnguin> ah. its the one that removes the regulatory daemon
<KjetilK__> yup
<KjetilK__> since Olen in the forums (who turned out to be an acquitance of mine) got a bit further, I figured it might a good thing to try
<pwnguin> fun
<pwnguin> dasher isn't that great for terminal access =/
<KjetilK__> hehe
<pwnguin> ok, something seriously exploded
<pwnguin> i'd like to make a copy of kern.log or something
<sayers> How do I get this mp3 to work ... grr
<sayers> Ah got it. That was a lot harder than usual.
<sayers> When I get opted to report a problem I should right?
<gnomefreak> sayers: yes
<sayers> looks like I need an account. Anyway that bug was self-induced
<Pici> Anyone with xgl+fglrx successfully using compiz-fusion?
<Pici> Anyone with xgl-fglrx unsuccessfully using compiz-fusion?
<gnomefreak> Pici: its stilla  bit broken
<Pici> gnomefreak: I know :/
<gnomefreak> more than likely everyone is in same state you are
<Pici> Well, at least I'm not alone.
<omha> hey
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-29
<omha> im getting this http://pastebin.ca/594400
<omha> what is the reason for it?
<gnomefreak> omha: ignore it
<omha> it's crashing kiba-dock
<omha> http://pastebin.ca/594403
<gnomefreak> omha: yes its crashing more than that, kiba-dock isnt supported so ther eisnt a thing you can do about it except rebuild it with fixing it
<gnomefreak> omha: it happens on alot of things
<omha> yea i been noticing that
<omha> but why?
<omha> compiled against a old version or something?
<ShackJack> HI all - am upgrading to Gutsy and was prompted about gnome/defaults.list config file.. Chose D to see differences, then Ctrl-Z to exit... How can I resume the upgrade, bg doesn't work - just gives [1] + sudo aptitude upgrade & (?)
<RAOF> fg
<RAOF> (Should bring aptitude back into the foreground, where you'll be able to interact with it)
<ShackJack> RAOF: Thanks - seems to work...
<ShackJack> Darn all those "foreign" fonts - wish they weren't part of the ubuntu-desktop meta package :(
<jimp> As of a few weeks ago gutsy didn't boot on the PS3.  Anyone know if that's fixed in tribe 2?
<ToHellWithGA> lol jimp
<ToHellWithGA> that's really cool, what processor does the PS3 use?
<RAOF> Cell.  Which is a (pretty slow) PowerPC processor + some coprocessors, essentially
<RAOF> Which is why the PowerPC version of Ubuntu can run on it :)
<jimp> 3.2ghz isn't too slow in my book, but maybe i'm old.
<RAOF> jimp: Yeah, but it doesn't do much per cpu-cycle
<RAOF> (It's entirely possible to make a 10GHz processor which performs much, much worse than a current 2.0 GHz Core 2)
<RAOF> (one of) The reason(s) it can have such a high clockspeed is that it doesn't do a whole lot of stuff that regular CPUs do to speed up most code :)
<jimp> The PPU does.  The SPUs don't.
<jimp> But anyway, whatever, I take it nobody knows the current state of ubuntu's ps3 port.  I'll just give it a try.
<RAOF> The PPU (which is the PowerPC chip) still doesn't have out-of-order execution, etc.  It's much simpler than a conventional CPU.
<RAOF> So stuff which is explicitly written for Cell can get trememndous performance, but stuff that isn't won't be able to use much of it's power :)
<jimp> I'm writing code explicitly for cell, so that doesn't bother me.
<RAOF> Indeed.  It's tremendously fast if you can use it properly :)
<jimp> Nope, still busted.  I wish my bug report about this hadn't just been closed, so people could actually know when it's fixed.
<RAOF> Which bug report?
<jimp> bug #120295
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120295 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Gusty livecd fails to boot on PS3" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120295
<DanaG> odd: disabling 'nv' under restricted-modules does NOT disable nvidia-new.
<wfarr> DanaG, aren't they completely different drivers? o_O
<wfarr> I thought nv was the opensource Nvidia driver, and nvidia is the proprietary one
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/105756
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 105756 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20 "DISABLED_MODULES="nv" doesn't stop nvidia_new.ko from loading" [Undecided,New] 
* RAOF confirms that.
<DanaG> I actually edited restricted-manager myself.
<DanaG> I did that even before I knew about that bug report.
<ShackJack> Hi Ubuntites -- I'm having difficulty getting XGL to run on Gutsy... XSession report, something like "(process:7027): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or setgid." and says I must create a helper program. Could anyone offer a tip on how to start XGL on Gutsy? (can pastebin current session script if needed)
<RAOF> That's a warning, not the error.
<RAOF> wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl still works.
<ShackJack> RAOF: This is what I have, essentially (except I sleep 5 b4 staring dbus-launch)... (Method A)
<RAOF> ShackJack: So, do you have the "dbus-x11" package installed?
* ShackJack checks...
<ShackJack> No, doesn't seem to be...
<RAOF> Install that, and it'll work.
<ShackJack> K- great thanks --- didn't see any other DBUS errors...
<ShackJack> RAOF: Just curious - is this a new package for Gutsy?
<Praxx> Guys does anyone know if " the gibbon" supports realtek high def audio codec? or would I have to wait for Gibbon+1
<ShackJack> Hi all - I managed to start up XGL in Gutsy, but when I try to enable Desktop Effects, returns error "failed to execute child process - gtk-window-decorator (no such file/directory)... Any thoughts on what package I might be missing (-f install, etc reveals no missing dependencies)?
<Praxx> I have been waiting since Dapper and have not found help. Too poor to buy another laptop and too stubborn to move to xp again
<RAOF> Praxx: Where's the bug report?
<RAOF> ShackJack: Yes, it's new for Gutsy.  dbus-launch was split out of the main dbus packages, and into dbus-x11
* ShackJack is looking in Synaptic to see if he's missing necessary package to start desktop-effects...
<Praxx> RAOF, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/57065
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57065 in Ubuntu "No sound with nVidia High Definition Audio card (dup-of: 117246)" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 117246 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Not work Audio device: "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<Praxx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/117246
<thully> hi - is anyone having problems suspending to RAM using g-p-m?  In the latest gutsy, it doesn't work for me - though  sudo pmi action sleep works
<RAOF> Praxx: Hm, neither of those bugs seem particularly well filed.  However, you might want to try Gutsy and see.
<Praxx> RAOF, how does one make sure that the proper info is provided and the request is heard. There many threads filled with this issue and I wish I knew how to proceed
<RAOF> Praxx:     *
<RAOF> Praxx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems is a good start.  You'll want to be running Gutsy, too (at least a LiveCD)
<RAOF> Also, threads on ubuntuforums really aren't very useful in fixing bugs.  If it's not on Launchpad, it doesn't exist ;).
<Praxx> :O
<Praxx> ok. Fair enuff. Atleast now i know where to start
<Praxx> thanks mate
<RAOF> It's also probably an upstream bug in ALSA.
<Praxx> does that make it more complicated?
<Praxx> shud i file a bug with them too?
<RAOF> No, but it means that you might also want to check out the ALSA bugtracker.
<RAOF> The more work you do, the more likely the bug is to be fixed :)
<Praxx> ok. If this is the price I have to pay for freedom... I am fine with it.
<Praxx> thanks mate
<Praxx> Gibbon is my friend now :D
<Praxx> one question: I know it is kinda late but if proper info i provided .. is there a remote change that someone might look into this before gibbon is released
<Praxx> ?
<RAOF> Oh, a pretty good one.
<RAOF> But it's kinda dependent on you (or another tester) doing some of the work :)
<Praxx> ooh
<Praxx> well.. I will start with a bug report. then lets see.
<Praxx> thanks mate
<Praxx> salut!
<RAOF> NP
<thully> I'm having problems with gnome-power-manager in Gutsy - if I try to suspend my MacBook nothing happens.  Using the pmi command works fine.  Anyone have any idea on what is wrong here?
<RAOF> thully: Is there a bug filed on launchpad?  You might want to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend
<thully> OK - I'll check that.  I do know that it's the userland software at fault, though - as I can suspend with pmi action sleep
<RAOF> Hm.  Well, maybe just check out the bugs on gnome-power-manager then.  If there isn't one already, file one.
<thully> OK - I guess I'll do that
<ToHellWithGA> .me leaves
<cables> The Tribe 2 link on ubuntu.com/testing isn't working, it's going to an admin.ubuntu.com site and asking for a password.
<thully> cables: try cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/tribe-2
<cables> thully, thanks
<Hobbsee> cables: erk
<Hobbsee> cables: now, i'm sure i shouldnt SMS the person responsible yet, as its' 5am
<cables> Hobbsee, it's weird, there was a similar problem w/ Tribe 1
<cables> or at least I remember there being one...
<Hobbsee> cables: yeah...just seen that.
<hansin321> Has Tribe 2 been officially released?  Thanks.
<Hobbsee> hansin321: yes
<hansin321> Hobbsee: Thanks, time to upgrade...
<Hobbsee> good luck!
<knix> So where are these ff3 packages? :P
<Hobbsee> in gutsy
<Hobbsee> firefox-granparadiso
<knix> ah, I don't know how I missed that, haha
<knix> thanks =)
<graft> hiya - whenever i try to run aumix it says:  aumix:  SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK
<graft> and doesn't start
<graft> any idea what's up?
* RAOF suggests that you might want to pastebin the full terminal output.  That doesn't look like an error :)
<graft> that's it
<graft> it doesn't look like an error to me, either, but that's what i got
<RAOF> Mmm, file a bug(tm)?
<graft> yargh
<graft> hrm... any particular reason there are localization files for aumix in 18 languages but not english?
<RAOF> :)
<graft> damnit... this bug is so annoying
<crackerbox> hey guys
<crackerbox> i think i need words of wisdom from a pro...
<crackerbox> anyone familure with reconfiguring casper for use with a custom Live environment?
<siimo> hi any gutsy users here?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<siimo> i am running it and the Xorg seems to freeze randomly requring a hard reset with holding power button
<siimo> any ideas about this?
<crackerbox> anyone familure with reconfiguring casper for use with a custom Live environment?
<siimo> tried both nv and nvidia drivers by the way
<Hobbsee> crackerbox: download the casper source and have a look
<Hobbsee> siimo: i wonder if it happens with the new xorg
<siimo> Hobbsee: i am dist-upgraded from 18 hrs ago
<Hobbsee> not sure if the new xorg stuff is even loaded yet.  the mesa stuff is
<Hobbsee> anything interesting in syslog, the usual logs?
<siimo> no i am not mesa  patched as i se those updates now
<crackerbox> hobbsee: casper's hooks are where i could allow my custom LiveCD to automatically use the propriatary driver that i installed while i was chroot'ed into my squashFS?
<Hobbsee> crackerbox: i'm not sure.  i've only touched casper once
<siimo> not that i  can see Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> siimo: weird.
<siimo> maybe my chipset has bugs in kernel 2.6.22 :| but i recompiled 2.6.21 and still same issue so it isnt kernel related
<siimo> any suggestions dude
<Hobbsee> nope
<siimo> i guess just keep dist upgrading and looking for fix
<siimo> @ tride 2.. i thought i'd be more stable than random X lockups :P
<Tm_T> isn't stable = boring
<siimo> yeah but hard reset every 10 mins due to lockup = annoying
<Hobbsee> siimo: do you have compiz enabled?
<Hobbsee> these releases arent stable.  they're snapshots
<siimo> Hobbsee: no compiz just plain old XFCE envrionment
<Hobbsee> ah
<siimo> im also getting this error upon chrooting into the ubuntu id: cannot find name for group ID 11
<siimo__> Hobbsee: i ran the test again.. its strange X stops after exactly 5 mins from reboot every time
<Hobbsee> that's weird
<siimo__> Jun 29 18:17:01 Sempron /USR/SBIN/CRON[3105] : (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<siimo__> that was in my syslog when it died
<Hobbsee> is there anything interesting running in cron?
<siimo__> only built in stuff by ubuntu i havent touched cron yet
<siimo__> i will try turning cron off
<DanaG> argh-ness: my terminals are blank when I use vga=anything -- still!
<Hobbsee> erk.
<Hobbsee> found out why yet?
<DanaG> nope.
<DanaG> I think some time I'll try compiling a custom kernel and messing with the config.
<DanaG> Is there an easy way to pull a kernel tree with all ubuntu patches already installed?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another thing: suspend broke for me.  Even if I stop gdm and unload nvidia, my system will freeze on resume.
<cyphase> what does everyone think about including an option to install the GtkGLExt Python bindings from within the Chess program? maybe only if you're an administrator
<DanaG> Well, at the very least, it should give a package name.
<DanaG> I am pretty savvy, yet I still didn't know what to look for.
<DanaG> libgtkgl-python?
<DanaG> It turned out to be python-something-or-other -- python is in front.
<DanaG> Argh, how can I build iwlwifi?
<DanaG> Linux-headers doesn't have everything iwlwifi needs -- but I really don't want to have to install the full source.
<cyphase> isn't rhythmbox supposed to auto-install codecs like totem does?
<DanaG> I think I'll just end up trying my own kernel some time.
<Hobbsee> cyphase: grab ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cyphase> Hobbsee: i already have all my codecs installed..
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> no idea
<cyphase> Hobbsee: i'm just playing with tribe 2, and i thought that even in feisty, rhythmbox was supposed to be able to auto-install codecs like totem
<Hobbsee> ahh.  no idea, i dotn run gnome
<dufrp> just installed kubuntu gutsy (32 bits), using pppoeconf, Internet seems to work fine, but konqueror always report 'Could not connect to host ...', known issue?
<dufrp> well, just installed firefox and it works, should be able to find answer myself now
<kjw75> is gutsy fairly stable or is it just a mess to run?
<cyphase> ehh.. fairly stable
<cyphase> for an early alpha release
<Hobbsee> kjw75: dont run it on production machiens, and we're about to go thru another X transition
<T-Connect> Anyone having a problem with NTFS?
<kjw75> ok, I can't get my wireless laptop card to work in feisty, but read a post that said the gutsy kernel works with it, so am wondering whether I should nuke feisty and go for gutsy
<kjw75> what you mean by X transition?
<Hobbsee> kjw75: other things break.  including network manager
<Hobbsee> kjw75: newer version of X and libs.
<T-Connect> nfts-3g version 1:1.328-1 seem screwup here. I download it from Synaptic Package Manager. It won't let me unmount
<kjw75> ok, any way to use the gutsy kernel with feisty, I read that someone got their wireless working by backporting the gutsy kernel to feisty, but I'm not really sure what that means
<T-Connect> I get a message with red dot.
<Hobbsee> T-Connect: i suggest you contact the makers of ntfs-3g
<T-Connect> So yu know about that problem?
<Hobbsee> no
<Hobbsee> i dont use ntfs-3g
<T-Connect> Ok
<T-Connect> Anything cool on Gutsy?
<kjw75> any ideas on my last question, I'm starting to fall asleep here, so if not, I will go to bed :)
<Hobbsee> compiz stuff, etc.
<Hobbsee> kjw75: you dont want to do it.
<Hobbsee> kjw75: you have to recompile the kernel for feisty, etc
<kjw75> ok, thanks :)
<kjw75> well g'night all and thanks for the help!
<b9> hi all. Just a quick question - what is the cleanest way to upgrade to gutsy from fesity? (without re-installing from cd that is...)
<Hobbsee> dist upgrade...
<b9> just changes my sources to gutsy and thenupgrade?
<Hobbsee> ys
<Hobbsee> *yes
<b9> cheers
<siimo> Hi i install Tribe2 and around about ~5 mins into starting it up the X session just locks up really bad  and needs to be rebooted
<siimo> any ideas for fixing?
<sky_walkie> hi there , any experience with ubuntu gutsy + vmware ? I can't even boot to GUI to start the installation, any way how to disable compiz adding some boot aprms ??
<napsy_> Will gutsy have x.org 7.3?
<alberto> hi
<gnomefreak> napsy_: yes
<alberto> if I want to upgrade to feisty
<napsy_> ok
<gnomefreak> alberto: feisty support is in #ubuntu
<alberto> changing feisty with gutsy in /etc/apt/sources-lit and dist-upgrade
<alberto> is enought?
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> alberto: you really should wait
<alberto> wait why?
<Amaranth> gksudo 'update-manager -c -d'
<gnomefreak> alberto: why becasue its no where near stable
<alberto> I did update-manager d and it only upgrade my feisty system
<alberto> gnomefreak: I dont care, I am debian user since potato, and using sid for years
<alberto> gnomefreak: I dont care about stable or not
<alberto> hehe
<alberto> I would like to take a look to gutsy just that
<crdlb> gutsy is really nothing like sid
<gnomefreak> sid == always unstable gutsy == will be stable in 4 months
<alberto> I now, so what?
<alberto> I want to report bugs
<alberto> and use gutsy
<alberto> why you are trying me to stop that?
<alberto> I dont understand
<gnomefreak> alberto: read the topic
<alberto> I told you, I were using sid for years
<alberto> so, dont you think I am familiarized with dpkg?
<alberto> xD
<gnomefreak> alberto: see your question above to answer that question but please feel free to upgrade all you want, but let it be known alot of users cant boot to gutsy
<alberto> cant boot?
<alberto> thats absurd
<alberto> xD
<gnomefreak> alberto: no its not since there are kernel issues
<gnomefreak> alberto: i think IMHO you need to stick with stable since you think that it will always boot and that its aburd that people cant
<alberto> gnomefreak: are you using gutsy?
<gnomefreak> alberto: yes i have to
<alberto> Let me try
<alberto> ok, and I WANT TO
<alberto> ok?
<gnomefreak> alberto: i said do as you wish
<gnomefreak> i was warning you
<alberto> :-)
<alberto> dont care for me
<alberto> indeed if there are problems, I can help
<alberto> what about reporting bugs and helping to the dev community?
<alberto> I am really getting surprised about what you wrote
<alberto> dont you want people to help? ...
<gnomefreak> alberto: its not ready for testing outside of devel. but do as you wish
<gnomefreak> beta == ready for wider testing
<alberto> well, I told I was using sid for YEARS
<alberto> what is the problem?
<gnomefreak> alberto: btw you know dpkg you should know how to upgrade. again sid is nothing like gutsy sid is stable compared to gutsy
<alberto> in sid I found dependencies problems for years, and I fixed it by my own, and helped debian people
<gnomefreak> alberto: but go ahead upgrade using command Amaranth gave you
<alberto> I just wanted to do the same here
<alberto> sid is not testint
<alberto> is UNSTABLE
<alberto> indeed I used experimental too
<gnomefreak> alberto: i didnt say sid was testing
<alberto> man.. I only want to help you
<alberto> so stop advertising me
<alberto> I know what kind of problems I'll find
<Amaranth> hehe, yeah
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: ;) we know
<Hobbsee> gnomefreak: it doesnt run too badly, if hte user is actually going to file bugs
<Hobbsee> excluding compiz, maybe
<alberto> yes, I used to change /etc/apt/sources.list and dist-upgrade just
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: hey!
<Hobbsee> hiya Amaranth
<Amaranth> compiz is fine :)
* Hobbsee hugs KDE
<alberto> what is the different with the upgrade manager?
<Hobbsee> except when it hides my windows, and i can never find how ot get them back.
<gnomefreak> alberto: you didnt read what Amaranth gave you
<alberto> yes, I did
<gnomefreak> alberto: its safer
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: don't start compiz with minimized windows
* gnomefreak all kinds of pissed at compiz ty
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: no, these are windows that i've minimised while in compiz
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: i haven't seen that happen since 0.3.6
<Amaranth> then again you're probably talking about KDE apps
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: no, i was running the tribe 2 ubuntu live cd
<Hobbsee> seeing as compiz-kde doesnt exist much yet
<Amaranth> interesting
* gnomefreak really thinks we should have waited for Xorg to be in place and done before setting compiz as default
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: it doesnt work :)
<Amaranth> what doesn't work?
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: crashes during log in when you go to change to it you lose boarders still
<Amaranth> you can't just complain, i need reproducible problems with lots of details, you know better :)
<Amaranth> oh, that
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i have bug reports on all of them and mvo knows of them
<Amaranth> that was a bug in expo fixed before tribe-2
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i can fix it with xorg.conf but i shouldnt have to if its gonna be default since xorg.conf is leaving anyway
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: mvo doesn't know how compiz works ;)
<Amaranth> what change to xorg.conf did you make
<Amaranth> dude you're being annoying vague
<gnomefreak> he seems to be working on it enough (unless hes just packaging)
<alberto> update-manager seems to download something that will guide me around the upgrading prcess but then when download is finished, I can see any app :-)
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i havent i gave up on compiz due to another gnome-appearance issue
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: i went through this for 2 days in devel and -bugs
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: i give up on you
<gnomefreak> :)
<Amaranth> you are no longer allowed to complain
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: im not
<gnomefreak> i said it shouldnt be default until these items are fixed
<alberto> what shouldnt be default?
<Hobbsee> alberto: compiz
<gnomefreak> it should be default but IMHO its too close to merge for a seemless upgrade. but thats opinion
<gnomefreak> brb
<Amaranth> too close to merge?
<Amaranth> what merge?
<mikkael> someone here using kubuntu gutsy ?
* Hobbsee nods
<mikkael> if you have spare 2 mins: can you confirm this bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-tweak/+bug/123036
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123036 in kde-tweak "no menu entry or kcontrol module for tweak" [Undecided,New] 
<ShackJack> Hi Gibbons!  I'm running GG with XGL/fglrx (woe is me!). I have XGL running but when I go to Appearance and check Desktop Effects, the decorations blink and I get a dialog simply saying "Desktop effects could not be enabled"... Starting appearance prefs from C/L indicates it might have a problem with texture_from_pixmap not being available... ANy suggestions?
<ShackJack> (XGL/Compiz working on prior Feisty install)
<Pici> Aha!
<Pici> Hi xgl/fglrx buddy.
<Pici> I too have the same issue, I kinda came up with a workaround.
<ShackJack> Pici: Oooh I love workarounds - lets hear it :)
<ShackJack> Workarounds, FTW!!!
<Pici> I setup a script that runs when I login to gnome that contains the following line:
<Pici> LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --sm-disable --replace ccp &
<Pici> The compiz wrapper script doesnt appear to handle xgl too well.
<ShackJack> Ahh... so make script and add to sessions - I remember having to do that with XGL in the past but it became no longer necessary...
<ShackJack> Pici: Thank's a bunch - will try it out!
<ShackJack> Pici: THat all on one line or newline where compiz.real... starts?
<Pici> One line
<ShackJack> Ah O.K. trying now...
<ShackJack> Pici: Alas that did not work for me... Made script, put in /usr/bin, chmodded and added to Startup proggies. First attempt no deco, second metacity and same results on gnome-appearance...
<Pici> hmm
<ShackJack> Pici: I cut n' pasted what you sent... It still compains about texture_from_pixmap... Friggin' fglrx!!!
<ShackJack> XGL definately seems to be running as it should, I can pastebin my XGL startup if it's helpful...
<Pici> hmm
<Pici> I'll upload my configs...
* ShackJack double checking his startup script...
<ShackJack> Pici: Which card you running (out of curiosity)?
<ShackJack> Well, Gutsy is running really great otherwise at this early stage... no errors to report and upgrade to Fiesty was smooth - I reinstalled the ubuntu-desktop meta package before installing....
<Pici> ShackJack: ATI x1400 (its a laptop)
<Pici> http://nullcortex.com/code/compiz/
<Pici> compiz2 is just something I was playing with, seeing if I could fix the wraper script
<ShackJack> Pici: ATI X1400 - Me too!
<Pici> :)
<Pici> compiz2 might work, I cant remember if I fixed it or not properly
<ShackJack> Pici: Yeah, it would be cool if us poor fglrx'ers weren't left out in the cold (either by adjust gutsy or fixing the fglrx driver to support AIGLX)
<Pici> Everything works except for the Cube Reflect compiz plugin, I'm not sure whats wrong with that yet though.
<ShackJack> Pici: My cube reflect is busted too, but on my Feisty/Nvidia desktop...
<Pici> oh, good
<ShackJack> Pici: (so you're not crazy ;))... Your startxgl is pretty much exactly like mine...
<Pici> I'm just glad I found someone else who has the same problems as I
<ShackJack> Pici: I did have a sleep 5 after the DISPLAY, but I guess you found you don't need that anymore?
<Pici> ShackJack: I saw two examples that had the same code except for that, I didnt think taking it out would affect anything
<Pici> and it didnt
<ShackJack> Pici: I see you have two "Device" sections in your Xorg for the card?
<Pici> ShackJack: I'm not sure why its like that.  The only thing I can think of is vga out.
<Pici> I didnt want to play with it once it started working.
<ShackJack> Pici: Now I'm guessing once you had the compiz script n place, you didn't actually have to go to desktop effects to start it...
<Pici> ShackJack: Yeah, I havent touched that.
<ShackJack> Pici: Hi - just reporting back, not having any luck starting my XGL/fglrx with Compiz... If anyone knows a way to start Compiz/XGL (I have XGL loading, it seems) with Gutsy, I would appreciate any guidance you can offer...
<sayers> Hello, I am getting an error with xorg saying it can't find any screens.
<lamalex> any reported issues with the installer on the tribe 2 cd?
<Hobbsee> lamalex: yes.  mostly on the "known issues" page, which was a) on the release announcement, and b) on the links about what's new
<lamalex> known issues page where? Did not see a link on the release announcement
<Eruantalon> join #kernel
<Hobbsee> lamalex: what was the issue?
<lamalex> installer locks up when starting to format partition
<slimz> hey guys when i open a terminal window on a newly install gutsy, it shows this ; http://pastebin.ca/595476
<lamalex> I click the 'format' box or set a mount point of / which then checks the format box for me, and the gui crashes
<lamalex> only way out is to xkil it
<lamalex> i'm sure kill -9 in terminal would work to but youget the idea
<Hobbsee> lamalex: interesting...i'd report that, and attach the relevant ubiquity logs
<lamalex> will do, that's why I was checking first to see if you had heard anything
<Hobbsee> we know about the manual partitioning being broken (partitioner takes forever to come up)
<Hobbsee> was that with compiz or metacity?
* Hobbsee wonders if it happens if you run sudo ubiquity
<lamalex> yah i just tried that
<lamalex> er should say, am trying that
<Hobbsee> :)
<lamalex> appears to
<lamalex> where does ubiquity keeps its logs, all I see is version
<lamalex> hmm on second try it does not, at least not yet
<Hobbsee> lamalex: does not what?  does not crash?
<lamalex> does not crash when run as root
<Hobbsee> you're running as root anyway
<lamalex> when run with sudo
* Dannilion wonders how the Windows Welcome Music ended up in her playlist
<Hobbsee> lamalex: okay, can you file a bug about that, attach the logs as shown in https://launchpad.net/bugs/122645 and say that it's only reproducible with gksudo, not sudo?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122645 in ubiquity "manual partitioning hangs indefinitely" [High,Confirmed] 
<Dannilion> what's the current recommended way of getting the nvidia driver?
<lamalex> thanks hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> lamalex: i think you'll find that if you run "gksudo ubiquity" you'll find it crashes again.  if you could try, and mention the results on the bug, that would be great
<lamalex> yes, I tried that, thats when I said "appears to" but then I tried with sudo
<lamalex> and I will file a detailed report, no worries
<lamalex> I piped the installer output of both to a file so I'll look through for anything interesting
<Hobbsee> lamalex: i *think* i'ts a bug in gksudo vs sudo - that's what that manual partiton hanging indefinetly came back to, on my system
* Hobbsee was testing it earlier
<lamalex> didn't they make some changes to sudo?
<lamalex> I thought I read that they were making changes to sudo that could break gksudo
<Hobbsee> no idea.  i dont run gnome
<lamalex> gotcha
<omha> lamalex, now sudo prints [sudo]  password for user:
<lamalex> yeah
<omha> it's nice
<lamalex> but that didn't break gksudo before, i think they changed something else
<masquerade> anyone had any trouble with gutsy wanting to randomly suspend on laptops in the past few days?
<omha> nope
<lamalex> nope
<PriceChild> uuuu firefox 3 alpha is in universe... *downloads*
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: yep
<gnomefreak> it might be removed before release but its there during alphas
<lamalex> <3bloat
<PriceChild> *tries to see something new*
* gnomefreak trying to get past the sunbird crap atm
<PriceChild> ah started old firefox by mistake then
<gnomefreak> maybe have that uploaded monday
<lamalex> very nic
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: close firefox first
<PriceChild> gnomefreak, hehe yeah
<gnomefreak> :)
<PriceChild> hmm still hasn't loaded....
<PriceChild> it still looks like old firefox...
<lamalex> is it supposed to look drastically different?
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: does it say granparadiso on top?
<gnomefreak> lamalex: no
<PriceChild> right its definitely gran paradiso...
<lamalex> I didn't think so, I was playing with it earlier today a little bit
<PriceChild> I really, REALLY don't see anything new...
<PriceChild> whatsoever...
<lamalex> is it faster?
<PriceChild> *mvs .firefox and restarts*
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: its all engine related atm other than airbag but we didnt build for airbag
<lamalex> gnomefreak: are you a mozilla dev as well as fedora?
<PriceChild> airbag?
<gnomefreak> lamalex: no im a ubuntu-mozilla devel atm
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: mozillas crash reoprting tool
<lamalex> rgr
<PriceChild> ahh
* gnomefreak needs to find something other than sunbird to work on :(
<gnomefreak> brb while i wait for FTB again
<PriceChild> Why does it deserve a 2.0 -> 3.0 bump though...
<gnomefreak> PriceChild: new engine
<PriceChild> meh
<gnomefreak> iirc its on 1.9 not 1.8.3
<PriceChild> its not new though is it?
<PriceChild> isn't it just a big improvement over old?
<gnomefreak> they say it is i havent looked at it since 2.0 beta*
<corevette> is compiz-fusion still called desktop effects?
<lamalex> corevette: it is
<lamalex> but the location moved
<lamalex> it's inside appearence
<r00tintheb0x> /me is too elite.
* r00tintheb0x is too elite.
* omha is too elite that i need to copy/paste /me is too elite
<Praxx> guys. The latest release of gutsy is hanging once i try to partition the hd. i cannot find any bugs on it. How can i make sure this is not an isolated issue be4 filing a report
<Dannilion> I read earlier today in here that others are having the same problem
<Praxx> ok
<Praxx> then how to I track this or report this
<Praxx> i cant find much on launchpad
<Dannilion> that bit I don't know :)
* Dannilion hunts for experts
<DanaG> I still don't get why S3 suspend suddenly stopped working with 2.6.22.
<lucasvo> uhm in which folder are the gnome-panel settings stored?
<bur[n] er> anyone familiar with vnc?  I think I found a bug, but not sure... seems the new vncviewer can't allow vnc servers that run with RDP version 3.3 to connect to a vncviewer -listen which is expecting version 3.8
<pwnguin> DanaG: maybe it overwrote some settings in the acpi-support config file without asking you?
<DanaG> If I boot the Feisty kernel, suspend works.
<DanaG> It also may be related to the "all TTYs are blank if I use vga=anything" bug.
<bur[n] er> lucasvo: .gconf<something>  dig through and you'll find it... you sould also use gconf-editor
<bur[n] er> DanaG: whew, I thought that vga thing was just me... stupid b00gers
<Skiessi> where I can report broken things in gutsy?
<pwnguin> launchpad would be a good place ;)
<DanaG> How can I get gnome-screensaver to run things niced?
<Skiessi> dunno...I think gnome-screensaver sucks because of it's missing the option to configure the screensavers :P
<DanaG> Same here.
<DanaG> Oh, and for some reason, my login doesn't start a window manager.
<h3sp4wn> is CFS in the gutsy kernel (I never took a look yet as the box I have it on is having serious heat troubles with the gutsy kernel)
<DanaG> cfs?
<h3sp4wn> scheduler
<h3sp4wn> (I remember seeing it was the first patch added as part of testing the new kernel build thing dunno whether it was subsequently dropped)
<h3sp4wn> cpu scheduler (qualify it a bit)
<DanaG> I don't see any cfs in /boot/config-2.6.22-7-generic
<DanaG> grep -i CFS /boot/config-2.6.22-7-generic :  CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y  CONFIG_OCFS2_DEBUG_MASKLOG=y  CONFIG_OCFS2_FS=m  CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y
<DanaG> nothing scheduler.
<h3sp4wn> sched.c is where you will find it
<DanaG> I don't have the Ubuntu sources installed.
<DanaG> I'm currently compiling a custom kernel, for the sake of hopefully fixing suspend and/or consoles/
<DanaG> .
<siimo> anyone else having problem on HARD lockups about 4-5 mins into booting the Ape ?  seems X related
<DanaG> Wow, somehow I managed to get the make-kpkg thingy to segfault.
<hansin321> DanaG: I also get the blank screen on vga=XXX bug.  I like to unset the splash screen and set the vga/framebuffer value because I like that output better than the splash sceen.  Which brings up a point I have, the splash screen could use some aesthetic help, but as I don't have the skill I am not going to complain (I just think is look just so-so).
<hansin321> But I imagine boot sequence is something that is always being worked on...
<DanaG> Oddly, even without splash, vga= still causes blank terminals.
<siimo> no lockips for you guys tho?
<siimo> :[
<hansin321> DanaG: I know.  That is how I do it.  I thought maybe they were getting rid of the output or something.  Maybe a framebuffer issue??
<hansin321> siimo: I get some app crashes, but never yet fully locked up.  When I shutdown, the X server gives me some multi-colored weirdness before finally shuting down.
<hansin321> Compiz issues are a big one, but I think that is already known...
<siimo> me dont run compiz
<hansin321> Well, big issue for me.  Sounds like you have other things going as well.  Alpha software, bound to happen.
<DanaG> oopsie, hit a wrong key.
<Netham45> anyone know an IM client that does webcams that works over Linux(Ubuntu) and Windows?
<FunnyLookinHat> Netham45, amsn is an msn client that supposedly works well with the windows msn client in terms of video chat.
<Netham45> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<siimo> woot got my Fiber connection yesterday o_o
<DanaG> What the heck? make-kpkg is segfaulting on me.
<DanaG>   INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko
<DanaG> mkdir: `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc6/debian/linux-image-2.6.22-rc6-ragnarok1/lib/modules/2.6.22-rc6-ragnarok1/kernel/sound/usb': Not a directory
<DanaG> cp: accessing `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc6/debian/linux-image-2.6.22-rc6-ragnarok1/lib/modules/2.6.22-rc6-ragnarok1/kernel/sound/usb': Not a directory
<Tm_T> Kopete works too
<DanaG> For some reason, the "sound" dir is empty!
<DanaG> and because my scrollback is gone for some reason, I can't figure out why.
<DanaG> ====== making stamp-arch-conf because of  ======
<DanaG> make: *** [stamp-arch-conf]  Error 1
<Mod_Man> has anyone had a problem with the update that was released today
#ubuntu+1 2007-06-30
<ShackJack> Hi all - I am having trouble starting "Desktop Effects" under a fglrx/XGL setup... I have an XGL login session which starts us and seems to work, but Desktop Effects wont start (complains about texture_pixmap thing) and session startup program to start compiz manually yields no decorations...
<omha> damm im happy that i have a nvidia chipset :D
<ShackJack> omha: Me too (on the desktop ;))
<ShackJack> It worked in Feisty simple enough but not it Gutsy for some reason...
<DanaG> I figured out my issue: out of disk space.
<DanaG> hmm, http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=135611
<ubotu> KDE bug 135611 in general "Filelight doesn't distinguish sparse files" [Normal,Unconfirmed] 
<DanaG> hmm, even with a custom kernel, resume doesn't work.
<DanaG> Linux m685 2.6.22-rc6-ragnarok1 #2 SMP Fri Jun 29 16:05:35 PDT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ericrost> will gutsy release under GPL v2 or 3?
<h3sp4wn> Its not as simple as that
<h3sp4wn> (I don't know of any programs that are GPL v3 licensed yet either)
<ericrost> any distro has their choice for the distro specific stuff.. and more distro's means more pressure on Linux for the kernel
<ericrost> err.. Linus
<h3sp4wn> by volume the distro specific stuff is irrelevant
<ericrost> h3sp4wn: given that it released today, that's not suprising
<ericrost> yes, but use is what validates it.. and if every distro went v3.. well all of them + OSolaris...
<ericrost> given that Linus wants ZFS
<h3sp4wn> He doesn't
<ericrost> but RMS is a hypocrite (sorry v3 stuff again) given that he's on the board of Linspire... and they signed with Microsoft's patent FUD.. but no hissy fit from RMS
<ericrost> really that's, quoted from his dev maillist stuff, the only reason he want Solaris to go GPL
<h3sp4wn> ericrost: You cannot have read it properly
<ericrost> http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/6/12/232
<h3sp4wn> I have read that doesn't imply he is bothered to me really
<ericrost> not bothered, but a possibility of a dual license release to get ZFS if there's any GPLv3 release of it.. granted GPL2 wouldn't change anything.. just pick it up
<ericrost> but I don't know if you can release a package today under GPLv2 (new package)
<h3sp4wn> It cannot happen
<ericrost> too many signatures?
<h3sp4wn> people who are dead and suchlike
<h3sp4wn> also
<ericrost> folx who are dead can't really hold up a re-licensing... copyrights don't transfer to estates
<ericrost> and the original license allows relicensing under subsequent gpl's
<h3sp4wn> No
<thepumpkin> hi.
<ponicg> Hi
<thepumpkin> i'm in ubuntu feisty
<thepumpkin> i'm testing a new software that uses gutsy libraries.
<thepumpkin> I need to upgrade to gutsy.
<thepumpkin> What command should I use?
<Stormx2> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: if you dont know how to upgrade you really shouldnt use gutsy yet
<Stormx2> thepumpkin: I've been using ubotu since hoary and I'm not confident enough with ubuntu to upgrade to gutsy. Go figure.
<Stormx2> s/ubotu/ubuntu
<ponicg> Stormx2, Do you know about Wubi+Gutsy?
<cyphase> Is there any reason that CUPS couldn't auto configure printers when they're connected, instead of having to go through a wizard (albeit a short one).
<thepumpkin> i just need test a software.
<ponicg> I was considering installing a wubi installation, then ubgrading from feisty to gutsy.
<thepumpkin> this is a test machine.
<ponicg> It'd be nice if Dyntics worked...
<thepumpkin> "current dist not found in meta-release file" what that means?
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: more than likley the upgrade is going to fail, odd are about 70% it will fail
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: you cant upgrade yet safely, it means packages are not ready to be upgraded
<thepumpkin> I understand.
<gnomefreak> either your libc6 is wrong glib or dbus versions are off or its a packaging issue
<gnomefreak> those are 4 of most common
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: that will more than likely break it
<gnomefreak> thepumpkin: gutsy packages, questions, problems keep out of #ubuntu
<kbrooks__> should "please read the topic" in the chanserv prompt
<kbrooks__> be emphasized
<thepumpkin> This is very confusing.
<thepumpkin> seriously.
<thepumpkin> for me...
<thepumpkin> thanks guys.
<ponicg> gnomefreak, Is dynticks part of the kernel and said kernel only usable with Gutsy?
<gnomefreak> ponicg: you can build any kernel for feisty but you have to build/compile it and the modules
<ponicg> hmm.
<ponicg> I was under that impressoin
<ponicg> I'd really love dynticks on this laptop for some power and (ouch) heat saving stuff
<ponicg> then again
<ponicg> having a real video driver would be great
<gnomefreak> as for dynticks i can know in around 12 hours but i think it is part kernel or a modules for it but im off to bed now
<ponicg> no problem. I'll do the research
<ponicg> don't kill yourself. thanks again
<Pici> Well... I finally figured out why I couldnt use the cube reflection plugin in compiz-fusion
<Pici> libcubereflex.so is missing from compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Pici> bug logged.
<SlicerDicer-> is anybody having issues with flash videos playing with gutsy lacking sound?
<SlicerDicer-> I am just curious if I did something absolutely stupid or if I should investigate it further :)
<Pici> Have you installed alsa-oss?
<SlicerDicer-> I do not know I never mess with oss anymore :)
<SlicerDicer-> have not for quite some time
<Pici> iirc, flash needs alsa-oss to play sounds properly.  its an alsa wrapper for oss applications.
<crdlb> flash 9 uses alsa
<SlicerDicer-> yes it is installed no matter
* Pici stands corrected
<SlicerDicer-> it is the only flaw in what I use normally that is acting dippy
<Pici> Does it happen all the time?
<SlicerDicer-> yes
<Pici> hm
<SlicerDicer-> yeah I have no idea
<SlicerDicer-> arts maybe?
<SlicerDicer-> nah
<chem`> anyone know if the new santa rosa macbook pros are expected to work "out of the box" with gutsy?
<SlicerDicer-> chem`: whats not working?
<chem`> well, reading ubuntuforums.org, nobody can get sound working with a new macbook pro and ubuntu (for example).  also problems with suspend and suspend2disk.
<libertario> hi
<Netham45> o.o
<Netham45> wtf?
<Netham45> wtf
<Netham45> seriously
<Netham45> wtf
<fignew> strange
<Netham45> Im a total noob, and Im tring to get my webcam(gigaware 25-157) to work in Ubuntu. Does anyone have any ideas?
<fignew> ask in #ubuntu
<crdlb> when it's not +m anymore
<crdlb> err nm
<Pici> its not +m anymore
<Netham45> I got banned in #ubuntu for some reason..
<Netham45> not sure why
<Netham45> or who to ask for an unban
<crdlb> Netham45, #ubuntu-ops
<Netham45> ty
<crdlb> kind of busy atm though
<compuniversal> hello everybody
<Pici> hello
<compuniversal> some body knw about Tivo
<compuniversal> how can i transfer the video to my computer
<Pici> tivo?
<crdlb> running gutsy on a tivo?
<compuniversal> gutsy?
<crdlb> this is #ubuntu+1
<Pici> compuniversal: This channel is for discussion/support about the next version of Ubuntu
<Pici> codename Gutsy
<compuniversal> what next version?
<Pici> 7.10
<crdlb> compuniversal, do you know what ubuntu is?
<compuniversal> crdlb sure, i have ubuntu 7.04 fetsy
<crdlb> ok for support with feisty, go to #ubuntu
<compuniversal> i coming from #ubuntu
<compuniversal> compuniversal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<compuniversal> where can i get support for software on ubuntu?
<Pici> compuniversal: #ubuntu
<compuniversal> Pici ubuntu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<macogw> does gutsy have a userspace way of modifying unusual_devs?  i'm told it exists, but i cant find anything like that online or any unusual_devs file (other than in the kernel source) on feisty, so i'm wondering if itd be in gutsy or not
<shirish> ubotu quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DanaG> Odd, even without nvidia loaded, resume still hangs.
<DanaG> In fact, if I modprobe 'blink' before suspending, when I resume I do not see caps-lock blinking.
<DanaG> I'd imagine that driver should restart right away, to make it useful for troubleshooting.
<shirish> DanaG: can you look at http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/ page & tell if http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0medibuntu1%2bb1_i386.deb is the latest out there?
<shirish> DanaG: I'm just trying to get it confirmed if this is the best build for gutsy yet.
<DanaG> I haven't used medibuntu, but I don't see anything newer than 20061022.
<DanaG> Try this: aptitude show w32codecs
<shirish> DanaG: that I have tried already, it just gives the dates & link to medibuntu. The link which I gave you in above shows 3 win32codecs 2 of which are on the same date while a 3rd one is on 2 days after that. It is slightly confusing.
<shirish> the help page gives link to medibuntu gives a link but its a May 28 link not the May 31 link. I'm sure there are differences.
<DanaG> You can download the deb, open it with an archive utility, and read the changelog.
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> does amule work fine in gusty?
<shirish> DanaG: ok didn't know, thanks :)
<DanaG> Odd, gnome-session takes a ridiculous amount of time to finish running things.
<bur[n] er> is it just me or is gtk-window-decorator f'd up
* DanaG is using Trevinho's Feisty repo.
<DanaG> WTF?  When I start Gnome, compiz.real sits there eating my CPU.
<xsacha> hi there...
<ryancr> just trying to install tribe2 from the liveCD, the install gets to about 32% then hangs, then dies with "Bus error (core dumped)"
<ryancr> any thoughts?
<DanaG> boot without 'quiet splash' and see if you get anything more specific.
<xsacha> in edgy, when i did an update in Adept it was able to download multiple packages at the same time. now with gutsy it downloads 1 until it is 100% before continuing to the next one -- why is this?
<ryancr> DanaG: is that msg for me?
<DanaG> Yeah/
<DanaG> .
<ryancr> I am not sure why that would help, the liveCD boots up fine, the desktop, even compiz is fine.. its not until the 32% mark of the install where it hangs
<ryancr> i tried running ubiquity with --debug but it didn't give me anything
<xsacha> btw that latest akregator package that just came in.. it doesnt install
<xsacha> gives some error about commits when i try to upgrade it
<xsacha> mm 2.6.22-7 .. got a bunch of kernels in /boot/ now
<DanaG> Hmm,
<DanaG> if you're getting a bus error, is that something that shows up in dmesg?
<xsacha> grrr i had a kernel in /boot/ that didnt work (just left it there, it wasnt in grub list or anything)    when i just upgraded kernel thru adept then, i checked menu.lst and it had all my kernels in there with the broken one as default?
<DanaG> It might be a poorly-burned CD, for example.
<ryancr> found it in installer/debug  : failed to copy files; faulty CD/DVD or hard disk?
<ryancr> yes that looks like it might be it
<DanaG> I usually burn installer CDs at something like 4x.
<DanaG> Or 8x.  But not full speed.
<ryancr> i just used nautilus, not sure what speed it used ;)
<xsacha> i always burn my DVDs at max speed and never had any issues, guess im just lucky
<xsacha> yeah, i put gutsy on a dvd.. i have about 50 dvds and no cds
<ryancr> lol well its getting to that point, where dvd are almost the same price as dvds
<ryancr> doh as cds*
<xsacha> i havent benchmarked but im guessing the livedvd is gonna perform much faster than livecd
<DanaG> Odd, I try to turn on desktop-effects, and I get an admin prompt.
<DanaG> It should detect that nvidia is already being used!
<ryancr> man i hate having to reburn and waste cds ;(
<xsacha> all my dvds are rewritable and i got no cds
<xsacha> this dvd has tribe 2, it has tribe 1 and it'll have final
<xsacha> had
<ryancr> yeah rewritable is a good idea..i grab some tomorrow
<ryancr> would have saved me from having stacks and stacks of old distro discs around ;)
<xsacha> exactly
<xsacha> you only need so many coasters
<ryancr> lol so true
<DanaG> I once got writable CDs that wouldn't erase.
<xsacha> that sux :(
<DanaG> On some of them, I left them with the data side facing direct sunlight all day, and I was able to erase them -- but that didn't work for all of them.
<DanaG> Perhaps they were just junky CDs.
<ryancr> well the md5sum of the iso checks out, time to reburn
<xsacha> verbatim ftw
<xsacha> and also i got a stack of LG here that work perfect
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> i am getting messages like  "***MEMORY-WARNING***: firefox-bin[6407] : GSlice: g_thread_init() must be called before all other GLib functions; memory corruption"
<Netham45> hey, is the us.archive.ubuntu.com down for anyone else?
<DanaG> argh, the interaggregate xscreensaver absolutely SLAUGHTERS Xorg.
<ryancr> well a 2x burnt dvd seems to have done the trick
<ryancr> so far anyways ;)
<jriachi> is it a glib issue or something?
<Netham45> my webcam is black if brightness is more than 0, but when it is 0, it is dark unless I point it at my light. Any ideas?
<ryancr> DOH! Exception in GTK fronten
<ryancr> d (invoking crash handler)
<ryancr> lol now i get permission denied when trying to run sudo
<DanaG> Odd, xscreensaver has a fake-bsod mode "nvidia" -- but it doesn't do anything.
<DanaG> Okay, I don't get it if I uncheck everything else,
<DanaG> but "-only nvidia" works.
<DanaG> aah: /usr/lib/xscreensaver/bsod -only nvidia
<JimQode> I want to test gutsy. Where can I find the documentation about installing it?
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> does ubiquity really need to be run as root as stated in bug 123125?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123125 in ubiquity "gksu or sudo missed in ubiquity" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123125
<JimQode> I installed gutsy on virtualbox. When i installed guest additions X stopped working.
<JimQode> ubuntu is constantly trying to restart X so I can't work with console. How can I stop it from trying
<_4strO> yop yop
<RivaeAerya> what does tribe 2 have?
<void^> bugs, probably?
<RivaeAerya> nevermind, i googled it
<gnomefreak> search for gutys on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> void^: hehe, good answer :)
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<FunnyLookinHat> howdy
<Enola_Gay> Does anyone have problems with playing videos if compiz is activated?
<Enola_Gay> Xv and insufficient resources for operation
<crdlb> Enola_Gay, intel?
<Enola_Gay> yes :)
<crdlb> it's quite common
<Enola_Gay> I know but it is serious
<Enola_Gay> atm VNC doesn't work in Gutsy and playing videos
<crdlb> but hopefully a patched gstreamer with support for the compiz video plugin will get in
<Enola_Gay> if compiz is enabled which is the default for intel cards
<crdlb> there's already a patch floating around for mplayer
<Enola_Gay> This is no solution imho since not every player uses gstreamer
<crdlb> just patch every player :)
<Enola_Gay> xv had to be fixed or something like that
* Hobbsee tentatively marks a few ubiquity dupe bugs
<crdlb> gstreamer and xine covers most
<crdlb> and using the compiz video plugin, video playback works far better than Xv ever did
<Enola_Gay> crdlb: But it should be downward compatible. E.g. I like vlc since it can crop videos and plays nearly everything.
<crdlb> well there was talk of making it transparent to Xv-using video players, but it would be quite difficult
<Enola_Gay> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/111257
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111257 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "totem crashes with 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)' when using compiz and xserver-xorg-video-intel driver" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<Enola_Gay> Hm, does it only happen to Intel cards because of the little memory?
<Enola_Gay> They can use much more than xorg allocates normally afaik.
<Enola_Gay> crdlb: But thanks for support :)
<jimqode> Hello. I reported a bug today but I can't find it on launchpad. My launchpad user is "Jim Qode"
<geser> do you look for bug #123222 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 123222 in Ubuntu "[GUTSY]  GUI fails when running in virtualbox" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123222
<jimqode> yes
<jimqode> why can't i see it under my account page?
<geser> When I search for "Jim Qode" on LP, LP finds two accounts: https://launchpad.net/~jimqode and https://launchpad.net/~cem-sadecehosting
<geser> it's listed for the second one
<jimqode> oopsy. So it means I registered twice. Could you delete the first one to avoid confusion if you are an administrator.
<geser> jimqode: please ask in #launchpad what to do. IIRC it is possible to merge accounts but I don't know the exact procedure for it
<jimqode> geser, thank you!
<shirish> guys does anybody have firefox-granparadiso running?
<shirish> guys I'm looking for plugins for firefox-granparadiso , are mozilla-plugin-* good enough or something else?
<edgy> Hi, I installed a gutsy in chroot but when I do update and dist-upgrade I got: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<edgy> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<edgy>         LANGUAGE = "en_US:en",
<edgy> and lots of similar errors and
<edgy> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<edgy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edgy> what shall I do?
<coNP> edgy: I guess there is another error that causes dpkg to die
<h3sp4wn> probably trying to start services inside the chroot
<edgy> coNP: lots of dependency errors
<h3sp4wn> iirc there was a patch for stop-start that made all those just return truwe
<h3sp4wn> *true
<coNP> on the other hand you can install "language-pack-<cc>" where "cc" is the country code that suits your language
<edgy> coNP: I already installed language-pack-ar
<starz> mm
<starz> how broken is gutsy atm?
<jussi01> starz: it works...
<gnomefreak> jussi01: works for who?
<starz> o
<starz> gnomefreak, apparently him :P
<jussi01> gnomefreak: me...
<gnomefreak> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jussi01> hehe
<crdlb> you walked right into that one ;D
<DanaG> Well, I have been having some issues with Gutsy:
<gnomefreak> starz: it works for some others cant boot after install so you decide
<DanaG> Broken framebuffer, broken suspend.
<Pici> I've had no system-critical problems
<gnomefreak> suspend has issues FB i havent seen any
<starz> heh suspend doesnt work for me anyway
<jussi01> i should have said what Pici just said...
<gnomefreak> its kind of nice that usdo echos your password Pici ;)
<gnomefreak> sudo even
<Pici> gnomefreak: its probably broken in > gutsy too
<h3sp4wn> I cannot run my (sort of new - newly repaired)laptop at full speed (something messed up with fans)
<gnomefreak> <hint> Pici my point being its unsecure. and easy to get in
<h3sp4wn> Not given it much effort really at all though
<gnomefreak> so should someone really recommend using something that is that easy to break
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: in -7?
<gnomefreak> or was it like that in -6
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: What ever was 3/4 days ago
<gnomefreak> that would be -7
<gnomefreak> im not suprised at that
<starz> gnomefreak, absolutely one should be interested in things that are easy to break if they are bored enough and enterprizing enough
<h3sp4wn> I will take a look at it properly and then see what I can do (I guess I can find some kernel where its ok)
<gnomefreak> starz: break i meant break into system
<starz> more hardware exposure creates a distro thats less unreliable in the long run
<starz> bah
<starz> just install something else
<starz> as long as partitions are clean itl be fine :P
<h3sp4wn> starz: That is definately true
<h3sp4wn> but it is possible to do large amounts of regression testing (look at RHEL) it just costs $
<h3sp4wn> and backport features to the stable kernel over its lifetime
<starz> sure
<starz> but how much $$ gets tossed into ubuntu during development?
<starz> im sure its still substantial but the business model just isnt the same, quite
<h3sp4wn> No idea - its not at the same level as novell / Redhat though
<starz> and for the record fedora core 7 has HORRID os recognition
<starz> ya
<starz> mm
<starz> mebbie rip that out and try dsl-n
<starz> hey anyone good at hacking up an install cd? i need one that goes normally to the partition manager then moves directly on to grub doing the full detect
<starz> no installation under any conditions
<jussi01> starz: why?
<starz> oh
<starz> well the grub detect os's on all partitions on all drives is awesome on the installation cd
<starz> but man try update-grub and that sux
<starz> have to do that for each install on a quad boot system and then build menu.1st by hand sux
<jussi01> starz: have you tried the method in !grub ?
<starz> :P
<starz> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<starz> yeah
<starz> lemme double check second linky 1sec
<starz> im thinking of moving menu.1st to a diff name so it is forced to find stuff
<starz> yeah i saw that
<starz> doesnt seem to do the trick as ive not got any floppies so meh.
<starz> if i really could i would just get the part of the install cd that installs grub but gah
<starz> still need things up to the partition editor so it knows where to put things
<starz> unless it wouldnt even look for that but it still needs hardware drivers i guess
<starz> >_<
<jussi01> starz: but have you gone through the "sudo grub" root (hdo,1) stuff?
<starz> yeah dont get me wrong i can get grub working if it gets borked
<starz> but it doesnt actually search all partitons for all os's and all kernels in each
<starz> say i boot to my fedora and install new kernel grub doesnt get updated
<jussi01> starz: mine does when i follow that process...
<starz> say i boot to my feisty [edgy is my default]  and do the same same thing
<starz> mm
<starz> well i had it detect the grubs and it found em all and then told it the right partition..
<starz> used the method from the alternate install cd...
<starz> yeah i should just move the menu.1st file and MAKE it rebuild one perhaps
<starz> think that might work a little better?
<jussi01> maybe, but have a live cd handy just in case...
<jussi01> :)
<starz> heh yeh
<starz> itl befine
<starz> shell mount and move the menu.1st
<starz> and ive got a whole collection of the things from the last few years :P:
<jussi01> hehe, nice
<starz> mm
<starz> see with just 1 nix and windows its nbd
<starz> but man multiple nix's and it hates me
<starz> XD
<jussi01> hehe, i have 2x nix and 1x winblows
<starz> o
<starz> so how hard is gutsy on crap hardware?
<jussi01> i dont know, i have nice hardware... )
<starz> lol right on
<starz> Using the Alternate/Install CD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<starz> that right there man
<starz> that never worx
* starz sighs
<starz> not for me not anymore
<starz> ii get this warnging about installing on an unclean target and then it always ends up installing stuff somehow
<starz> even tho i told it not to kill any files lol
* starz sighs
<starz> anyway i moved the menu.1st file so im gonna try the regular reinstall grub thing bbiaw
<starz> well
<starz> that was hilarious
<starz> i used the alternate right?
<starz> then i get the procede with unclean installation thing and say no
<starz> then try grub and it wont do it b/c base system or w/e not installed
<starz> then say no back and forth a few times and it glitches into doing it correctly
<starz> >___<
<starz> so its POSSIBLE lol
<starz> but when it did do it it did it perfectly!
<starz> heh
<starz> ther'es got to be a solution but i'm going to do that a few times over the weekend and if it continues to glitch into working then i'll post my personal results
<starz> perhaps with a full hardware list
<starz> maybe its something wierd there kekeke
<starz> neway i need to install the new gutsy in a bit so w/e bbiaw
<h3sp4wn> ?
<h3sp4wn> You can use grubinstall
<starz> ?
<starz> install-grub?
<starz> or literally grubinstall
<starz> from live?
<starz> or will that work from shell
<starz> or from grub menu thingie in shell
<h3sp4wn> no its - grub-install
<h3sp4wn> (sorry)
<h3sp4wn> starz: do you use a seperate /boot or not ?
<DanaG> Argh, just got a kernel oops in snd-emu10k1.
<pvandewyngaerde> i don't understand how gutsy boots, where is /etc/inittab ?
<void^> see /etc/event.d/
<pvandewyngaerde> and how can i start bootchart ?
<DanaG> Install it.
<DanaG> bootchart puts stuff in /var/log/bootchart
<pvandewyngaerde> i installed the package, nothing in that folder
<pvandewyngaerde> site sais add init=/sbin/bootchartd to grub kernel line, but that location does not exist
<DanaG> Stuff shows up once you reboot after the package is installed.
<pvandewyngaerde> it didn't
<DanaG> As long as it did update-initramfs, there's nothing more to do manually, I believe.
<DanaG> Odd.
<pvandewyngaerde> can i force a update-ramfs safely?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, ill try it
<pvandewyngaerde> no bootchart data
<pvandewyngaerde> how can the bootchart proces be started ?
<lamalex> win 2
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, i have it now
<pvandewyngaerde> reiserfsck takes up all the time
<pvandewyngaerde> 11 seconds of 35
<h3sp4wn> It takes ages with a large amount of partitions
<pvandewyngaerde> http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/gutsy-20070630-1.png
<pvandewyngaerde> i think i'll remove them from my fstab
<DanaG> For some reason, my fsck.vfat takes ages, even when there's nothing to check or fix.
<DanaG> 15 seconds.
<pvandewyngaerde> what a time to get a big ext3 check
<pvandewyngaerde> can i disable that ?
<jriachi> pvandewyngaerde: man tune2fs  may help you
<h3sp4wn> pvandewyngaerde: you can just touch /fastboot
<h3sp4wn> see man shutdown
<pvandewyngaerde> bootinfo in shutdown man, very logic, but thx
<thompa> intel macbook improved performance here, though desktop effect will break wireless on reboot
<pvandewyngaerde> down to 23 sec
<thompa> does anyone know how to edit places menu items, i have some double entries
<calc> thompa: i fixed mine the quick and dirty way, just removed all the dot files in my home dir
<thompa> never thought of that thanks
<calc> thompa: only do that if you don't have any important data setup though
<thompa> im using some kde apps here too kompare
<thompa> and this konversation but its macbook intel on gutsy
<thompa> very nice, finally
<thompa> i have not used osx at all
<pvandewyngaerde> at boot i get a powernow error that messes up the layout, is this logged somewhere ?
<calc> thompa: you bought a macbook to run linux?
<thompa> no i used the mac osx for a while on it but since ubuntu only linux
<thompa> i dont use isite but i heard cheese works
<pvandewyngaerde> * Starting powernowd...                                                        /etc/init.d/powernowd: 156: cannot create /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0//cpufreq/scaling_governor: Directory nonexistent
<calc> thompa: oh ok
<thompa> touchpad is actually better for me in ubuntu, 3 finger tap
* calc was going to say buying a macbook for linux is spending a lot of money for no good (other than asethic) reason
<pvandewyngaerde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powernowd/+bug/44699
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 44699 in powernowd "CPU frequency scaling isnt workin" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<thompa> calc: my battery life is improved
<calc> thompa: how long does your machine run under linux on battery?
<calc> that is the one negative i've found with my laptop
<thompa> calc: for macbook its  worst
<calc> mine runs about 2.5-3hr on battery
<thompa> and sony
* DanaG has a laptop that only gets about 1 hr 45 min, or up to 2 hours if lucky.
<thompa> i have 3 hours in mac, in 2.6.* debians maybe 1 hour
<calc> i have a toshiba satellite a205
<calc> thompa: wow that really sucks
<thompa> but its getting better now
<thompa> thats why I want to try this newer kernel
<calc> ok
<thompa> i am still over an hour so maybe its about 2 hours
<thompa> i dont know its so much better than osx who cares
<calc> i thought the macbooks got 5hr+ on macos, maybe that was the old ibooks
<thompa> calc: ive never had more than 3
<calc> ok
<thompa> in fact it will say you have like 4 hours left then jump down quickly
<thompa> so maybe thats it
<thompa> why not start at 8 hours
<calc> i might be able to get over 2.5-3 with mine once i can adjust the brightness of the lcd
<calc> right now that part is broken under linux
<DanaG> A new BIOS may fix brightness control.
<thompa> gutsy is running cooler
<DanaG> On my Gateway, that was one feature they added to support Vista, of all things.
<calc> there is supposedly a kernel module for the toshiba's that isn't part of the main kernel that can do some of that stuff too
<calc> ah
<thompa> calc: did you say you cant adjust brightness
<calc> thompa: yea can't adjust it on mine
<calc> thompa: i think there is a kernel module i can grab somewhere that will let me though
* DanaG is glad to not have any proprietary ACPI stuff to deal with.
<DanaG> It may seem generic, but it works.
<calc> its turns the screen off instead of adjusting the brightness
<thompa> i had to only edit a file in here /hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/
<DanaG> Oh, that happens for me, too, between brightness levels.
<calc> it seems to dim when i do it but if i try to go brighter it doesn't get any brighter
<thompa> calc: there is a module or something for toshiba, did you search synaptic for anything?
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<calc> so seems to dim one level maybe but turns black and then dimmer
<thompa> calc: i had an m45 and just installed on an older sattelite
<calc> looks related but seems my dimmer is broken or doesn't work too well
<DanaG> Read the full description.
<DanaG> The title doesn't mention "between levels", but I thought "turns off at idle" gives a better impression of seriousness.
<calc> DanaG: yea, read the whole thing
<calc> DanaG: sounds somewhat similar to my issue but seems my dimmer doesn't work at all
<calc> or barely works
<thompa> DanaG: is that only on this kernel right
<thompa> im not having that problem on macbook i wonder whats different
<thompa> for me the entry in /hal/fdi/policy (for my type laptop) was wrong i think
<DanaG> Different driver controlling the backlight.
<thompa> i had to change a 1 to a 2, for duo core
<thompa> DanaG: oh ok
<thompa> calc: did it work in feisty
<DanaG> The toshiba acpi module may work differently from the acpi video driver.
<calc> thompa: doesn't work in feisty either, thats what i am currently running
#ubuntu+1 2007-07-01
<ryancr> is the group plugin available in gutsy's compiz-fusion?
<Pici> I see it on the list, but I dont personally use it.
<ryancr> which list?
<crdlb> !find libgroup.so gutsy
<ubotu> File libgroup.so found in beryl-plugins-unsupported, beryl-plugins-unsupported-dbg
<Pici> In CompizConfig Settings Manager
<crdlb> :/
<ryancr> well i found it in gconf, but there is only a single enable/disable checkbox... and it doesn't seem to do anything
<crdlb> yeah look in ccsm
<Pici> Although, it might be broken like cubereflex is :/
<ryancr> doh, thanks.. i didn't scroll down far enought in ccsm ;(
<ryancr> hmm yeah.. enabled it.. still doesnt seem to do anything
<ryancr> yep no luck...damn.. wanted to try it out
<Pici> Looks like it has the same issue as cubereflex
<Pici> You want to file the bug, or shall I?
<ryancr> is there any other data i can grab?  some compiz error log or something?
<Pici> I attached strace and looked for file operations:
<ryancr> i wonder if Super+s is used for something else, i only ask cuz if i try and do a super+s on a terminal it just types the letter 's' in the terminal
<Pici> open("/usr/lib/compiz/libgroup.so", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)
<Pici> its in the non-official packages...
<ryancr> well that looks like what is going on with mine, no libgroup.so there either
<ryancr>  is there anyway to change the color that shows after gdm login but before the desktop displays?
<ryancr> i thought i read somewhere before that this color(brown) is hard coded somewhere but it can be changed
<jriachi> hello
<jriachi> i am running kubuntu gutsy, what would the best way to get compiz running, i get no windows decorations when i follow the tutorial i found in ubuntu.com  :S
<DanaG> heh, nice bug title: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/112084
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 112084 in aptitude "aptitude wants to commit suicide (and take all system with it)" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<jriachi> (argh... that libc6 g_thread_init() bug , is going to drive me crazy ...)
<jriachi> can i use libc6 from feisty or something?
<deobfuscate> So how stable is tribe 2 at the moment
<starz> h3sp4wn, sorry i had been up all night and crashed the hell out
<starz> yeah i use the same partition for / and /boot
<starz> i just seperate swap and home out
<starz> swap is shared across distros as is /home
<starz> hm
<starz> perhaps you were hinting at using a shared /boot partition
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/121833
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121833 in linux-source-2.6.22 "LCD backlight turns off when at idle or on battery." [Undecided,New] 
<DanaG> hmm, I see other brightness bugs that may be related.
<Hobbsee> hiya starz, DanaG
<starz> sup thar Hobbsee ^_^
<starz> still hadnt gotten to installing the dealio b/c i fell asleep >_<
<Hobbsee> i'm contemplating what to upload to the archive next :P
<Hobbsee> how's that for an answer?
<starz> mm
<starz> how about some gnu porn>?
<starz> we could make a non-official repo for hawt walls
<Hobbsee> hmmm...nah.  i suspect i might lose my upload rigths for that
<starz> kinda like the old ones but hAWTer
<starz> dar
<starz> n
<starz> well what are our options?
<starz> :)
<starz> hm
<starz> well i managed to boot into the live cd lol
<Hobbsee> that's a start
<Hobbsee> starz: and then it all broke?
<starz> naw actually its working ok
<starz> installed nvidia glx and xchat
<starz> btw
<starz> can i mention that i think xchat should REALLY ship with the default package
<starz> or irssi or SOMETHING
<starz> should be a command like 'help' or so so someone could theoretically know nothing and type in that and come to the irc chan lol
<starz> yeah i think im gonna replace my feisty install with this :>
<starz> [edgy is my regular install] 
<starz> btw
<starz> is there a way to start the installer so that it installs it with the preferences and packages i have in now?
<starz> [thats another one thats always bothered me lol] 
<starz> and ive also always wondered if there was a way to take and do the um
<Hobbsee> starz: space
<starz> i forget what its called but its popular with say knoppix and dsl where u write the image to a partition and always boot like its live, just have a settings partition seperate
<Hobbsee> but yeah, i'd like irssi
<starz> Hobbsee, space??
<Hobbsee> starz: yes.  on the cd.
<Hobbsee> as in, the distinct lack of it
<starz> o
<starz> yeah.
<starz> irssi is pretty small >.<
<Hobbsee> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.11-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1027 kB, installed size 2796 kB
<starz> but yeah i know yall think about that stuff
<Hobbsee> 1mb
<starz> owow
<starz> almost a meg eh
<starz> nirc?
<starz> is that it?
<Hobbsee> they had to kick 14, else the ubuntu cds wouldnt work
<starz> one sec
<Hobbsee> you can use dpkg --set-selections and dpkg --get-selections
<Hobbsee> man dpkg tells you more
<starz> tinyirc
<starz> kay let me look at man thanx
<starz> anyway how goes you weekend? :)
<Hobbsee> starz: bleh.  http://community.livejournal.com/customers_suck/22288123.html
<Hobbsee> starz: having to work at $current employer is painful
<starz> gah
<starz> btw
<starz> i'm perfectly capable of paying while on cell
<starz> [its called cash in hand :P] 
<Hobbsee> huh?
<Hobbsee> oh
<starz> :P smoke brb
<Hobbsee> not when you're requesting cigarettes or phone credit
<Hobbsee> because you actually have to stop your conversation, ask me what you want, and then go back to your conversation
<starz> ah
<starz> fair enough
<starz> aahh
<starz> so --get-selections to write currently in to that stdin and --set-selections to confirm thats what i want or so
<starz> tho seems that the second one when pushed in from here is taking forever lol
<starz> well let's hope it doesnt kill the partitions here we go :>
<starz> !info tinyirc
<ubotu> tinyirc: a tiny IRC client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.dfsg.1-1 (gutsy), package size 26 kB, installed size 116 kB
<starz> hehe
<starz> uh oh
<Hobbsee> heh, nice
<starz> yeah tinyirc is useable - for emergencies anyway which is all i would want it to be for in the instance im talking about... well lets try the hdd install again :P
<starz> ,,
<starz> mm***.
<starz> its hanging on step five after scanning hdd partition types when i tell it manual partitioning....
<starz> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<starz> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Hobbsee> starz: oh, so you got to that
<Hobbsee> starz: kill the installer, run ps aux | grep ubiq and kill any of those processes
<Hobbsee> starz: then run "sudo ubiquity" from a console
<Hobbsee> then it will work
<Hobbsee> starz: (known bug, listed on the release annoucement)
<starz> ah i missed it :P
<starz> ooo i like this: i get logging output in the terminal ^_^
<starz> hm the other thing ive been wondering about is if there's a way to get ubuntu to quit using udev - with multiple installs the id's of various partitions tend to change - i'm always playing with something new and while ive been manually rewriting the /etc/fstab to reflect fs type and partition just curious
<starz> woo hoo! looks like we are in business!
<Hobbsee> :)
<starz> :)
<starz> kekeke
<starz> i cant wait to break it :D
<DanaG> Argh, the boxfit xscreensaver locks up Xorg.
<mon^rch> how is stability for gutsy?
<Jordan_U> mon^rch, The only crashes I have had were from running openGL apps ( gnash ), but that is in VMware with no 3D acceleration
<h3sp4wn> VMware is quite a well tested environment though - real hardware may have issues (depending on how obscure it is)
<pvandewyngaerde> in my bootchart i see a sleep command after dhclient that slows down boot by 3 seconds after, can i disable that ?
<coNP> pvandewyngaerde: do you use dhcp networking?
<pvandewyngaerde> http://pietervandewyngaerde.googlepages.com/gutsy-20070701-2.png
<h3sp4wn> pvandewyngaerde: edit the script
<pvandewyngaerde> ok, i set my unused eth not to dhcp anymore
<pvandewyngaerde> i guess that was the prob
<pvandewyngaerde> disabling readahead will not improve it i guess
<pvandewyngaerde> allthough it takes up 5 seconds
<h3sp4wn> just change the boot line to be init=/bin/dash (speed up boot massively) - Is there much point (with a development version where any changes you will have to reapply to any updates you get)
<pvandewyngaerde> i'm just playing and learning
<pvandewyngaerde> doens't that only bring up a shell ?
<kougaro> hello
<pvandewyngaerde> hello
<kougaro> i have a bug with blender, it crashes everytime, do anyone have problems with it?
<h3sp4wn> pvandewyngaerde: Yeah it does - fast though
<gnomefreak> kougaro: file a bug :)
<kougaro> i get this error msg : Ignoring Xlib error: error code 171 request code 147
<kougaro> then core dumped
<kougaro> sure, i just wanted to know if there was someworkaround i didn't know of :-)
<pvandewyngaerde> h3sp4wn: i prefer full boot to gui
<gnomefreak> kougaro: not much that error tells us file bug add the full error and if on gutsy you should have gotten a pop up saying want to send this to developers
<kougaro> ok, btw i did not get any pop up.
<h3sp4wn> pvandewyngaerde: I don't just boot a shell but if I want X I just use startx
<gnomefreak> that popup is very very important to let send the info now
<gnomefreak> kougaro: if core dumped you should have if on gutsy as apport has been turned on
<kougaro> i will fill a bug report the normal way :-)
<gnomefreak> kougaro: attach /var/crash/_usr_.... file
<kougaro> gnomefreak : ok, thank you
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: What has happened/happening about smart-pm
<gnomefreak> smartpm works last i heard
<h3sp4wn> gnomefreak: Was it not supposed to be the default package manager by now
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: you have to give me more, i can find out anything but i have hands full thanks to everyone wanting new packages in gutsy
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: no
<gnomefreak> its not built up enough to take over for apt
<h3sp4wn> I am sure I read somewhere of canocial employing someone to work on it
<h3sp4wn> ages ago
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: you did
<gnomefreak> h3sp4wn: i will ask when this will happen but it wont happen for gutsy
<gnomefreak> the developer of apt/smartpm/among others our schedules conflict something awfull now but i should see him in morning since i have sunbird issues i should be here
<eagles0513875> gnome u a core developer
<gnomefreak> eagles0513875: no
* gnomefreak hasnt even gone up for muto yet
<eagles0513875> ok
<gnomefreak> motu
<eagles0513875> kool
<jriachi> hello
<gnomefreak> hi
<jriachi> any idea about how to fix/workarround the  gutsy libc6  g_thread_init()  bug?
<gnomefreak> jriachi: its a warning ignore it
<gnomefreak> jriachi: it will get fixed before release
* gnomefreak faces big issue with fixing that
<gnomefreak> how do you make an app call g_thread before calling glib if it never uses g_thread or any other glib threads
<jriachi> a lot of applications are failing :S
<jriachi> (not important, since it is not my main machine.,, but somehow irritating.. )
<gnomefreak> jriachi: failing or giving the warning
<gnomefreak> jriachi: the warning is not causing crashing
<DanaG> Odd: I haven't gotten any apport crash-report notifications.
<gnomefreak> they are separate issues
<jriachi> gnomefreak: i know the warning is not causing the crash... but e.g amule fails to open the preferences dialog crashing instead
<gnomefreak> jriachi: right but that is not related the crash is being caused by something else. if the warning wasnt there it would still crash.
<jriachi> vlc crashes..
<gnomefreak> jriachi: hint warning has always been there but the older glibs hid it from users
<gnomefreak> jriachi: not any more
<gnomefreak> jriachi: its been fixed or i forgot to upload it
<jriachi> gnomefreak: the amule bug or the vlc bug?
<gnomefreak> vlc should be fixed
<jriachi> (good movement, not hidding the warning, imho)
<gnomefreak> bad
<jriachi> gnomefreak: i am using the .es. mirror, maybe it is not sync yet
<gnomefreak> never good to hide thengs from people that is how we ended up where we are
<gnomefreak> jriachi: this was 3 weeks ago
<gnomefreak> matter of fact that was the app i used to test this glib warning to see if it was glib or if it was app
<jriachi> vlc 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu1, here
<jriachi> gnomefreak: and was the app..
<jriachi> is that the version i should have?
<gnomefreak> it was a lib failing libvlc i think but its been so long ago, im looking to see if maybe i uploaded it to my repo
<gnomefreak> 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu1
<gnomefreak> jriachi: mine isnt crashing at all
<gnomefreak> jriachi: it used to, asac remembers the 2 days i spent on that chasing my tail
<gnomefreak> ;)
<gnomefreak> jriachi: but yes the crash that was happening was not related to glib warning and was fixed
<gnomefreak> if its crashing now you need to file bug report and attach crash log to it
<jriachi> http://rafb.net/p/3MJLcu62.html , gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> jriachi: that is the crash that was fixed
<gnomefreak> :(
<gnomefreak> file a bug with that on it
<jriachi> ok, i will :)
<gnomefreak> jriachi: run command like this
<gnomefreak> G_SLICE=always-malloc vlc
<gnomefreak> let me know if it opens and stays open
<jriachi> opens and stays open
<gnomefreak> jriachi: good
<gnomefreak> jriachi: file a bug
<jriachi> and plays a .mp4 i had in a nfs folder :)
<gnomefreak> jriachi: apt-cache policy glibc
<gnomefreak> g=for get that
<gnomefreak> apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0
<gnomefreak> what version is installed?
<jriachi> =============================================================
<jriachi> $ vlc --version
<jriachi> VLC media player 0.8.6c Janus
<jriachi> sorry :(
<gnomefreak> what does apt-cache policy libglib2.0-0 show as installed version
<jriachi> i pasted the selection instead of the clipboard
<jriachi> Installed: 2.13.5-0ubuntu3
<gnomefreak> hmmmm
<gnomefreak> jriachi: ok some where there is a regression than because the version of glib and the version of vlc are correct, please try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> let me know if it updates anything other than gcc g++ and 2 or 3 others
<jriachi> (deleted source es.archive, now trying with us.archive, just in case :) )
<gnomefreak> we had a few tool chain updates this weekend that wouldnt affect vlc thats why i said that
<gnomefreak> jriachi: use gb
<gnomefreak> us is a failure of an archive
<gnomefreak> its down more than it needs to be
* DanaG has the upstream archive.ubuntu.or (or is it com?) and mirrors.kernel.org
<DanaG> Put kernel.org above the official mirror, and it will be preferred if it is up to date.
<DanaG> Kernel.org sits on an insanely large pipe.
<jriachi> with us.  --> 162 upgraded, 5 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. (mmm... es.archive is out of sync)
<gnomefreak> jriachi: yep
<gnomefreak> thought so
<gnomefreak> theres a lib or 3 that you havent fully updated since it was fixed
<DanaG> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/
<jriachi> gnomefreak: btw, the amule is also fixed by the always-malloc
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-23
<ghindo> The alpha still hasn't been released yet, right?
<ethana2> I'll check
<ethana2> not last I knew
<ethana2> nope.
<ghindo> Drat :/
<ethana2> indeed
<ghindo> I guess this just confirms that 8.04.1 is gonna be solid, but still
<ethana2> I'm very much looking forward to it
<ethana2> yeah
<ghindo> Have you enabled the Intrepid repos?
<ethana2> so what makes the 8-4 .1 different from 8-4?
<ethana2> nope
<ethana2> do they just let themselves change bigger things?
<ghindo> I'm not sure, exactly.
<ghindo> I think it's just an updated snapshot so that people won't have to run as many upgrades on their system
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> well that's good too
<ghindo> We've gone what - two kernel updates since 8.04 was released?
<ethana2> something like that
<ghindo> So 8.04.1 will have the current kernel and updated packages (things like Firefox 3 instead of Firefox 3 Beta 5)
<ethana2> is intrepid going to use p2p served LZMA compressed updates?
<ethana2> I don't know if they have a spec yet..
<ghindo> What is that?
<RAOF> ethana2: You mean with debtorrent and new dpkg?
<ethana2> ooh!
<ethana2> is that a 'maybe'?
<ethana2> what new dpkg?
<RAOF> That's a "some things already use lzma" for the second, and a "bittorrent doesn't seem to me to be a good protocol for updates" to the second.
<ghindo> I don't think Intrepid will have debtorrent build-in...
<RAOF> ethana2: At least for apt updates; it can work when large numbers of people want to download many megabytes worth of WoW updates, but I'm not sure that apt updates follow that pattern.
<ethana2> as long as you keep one tracker
<ethana2> what can it hurt?
<ethana2> we have checksums for data verification
<ethana2> it shouldn't try to alienate leechers though
<ethana2> it should just be one client
<ethana2> I'd just rather canonical spend money on devs than bandwidth
<RAOF> It can hurt by making things slower?  By opening a world-visible port?
<RAOF> ethana2: That's what mirrors are for.  There are tons of them :)
<ethana2> yeah I know
<ethana2> but a default install
<ethana2> doesn't seem to locate the best by default
<ethana2> you have to go in and do it
<ethana2> it should be part of setting up
<RAOF> It should at least hit the local (.au, or whatever) mirror, although I haven't installed with Ubiquity, ever.
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> well, you all know what you're doing more than I do
<ghindo> Ubiquity doesn't set up mirrors, either :(
<RAOF> It's entirely possible it _doesn't_ choose a local mirror, that should probably be a bug.
<ghindo> I wish Ubuntu did it by default, although it's really not that big a deal
<pen> how's the intrpid?
<pen> good?
<ethana2> I think memaker may need a rework
<ethana2> beards just aren't plug and play
 * RAOF will quote that
<ethana2> oh great
<ethana2> lol
<lastent> Hi, does anyone knows what is happening with the alpha 1?
<IdleOne> !alpha
<ubottu> Factoid alpha not found
<IdleOne> not sure. remember seeing something about the release being pushed back for some reason
<ethana2> 8.04.1
<YokoZar> Is there a testing CD image out yet, or does that have to wait until Alpha 1?
<ethana2> probably nightlies
<ethana2> if you're crazy
<ethana2> I mean I'm crazy
<ethana2> but not /that/ crazy
<lastent> qa.ubuntu.com
<RAOF> Real men update with sed.
<RAOF> * Disclaimer: Real men may also have broken Intrepid installs
<josh_> what does the video playback plugin do in compiz-fusion
<teethdood> josh_: I guess it allows you to playback videos? for a time we couldn't play videos while using compiz
<teethdood> still can't play tux racer under compiz without flickering
<DanaG> Woah, that's odd: my deskbar icon is now randomly very huge.
<DanaG> Huge, as in something like 200 or 300 pixels wide.
<DanaG> It doesn't stretch the panel vertically, but it does push stuff sideways.
<RAOF> teethdood: The video plugin adds an interface for compiz-accelerated video that absolutely nothing uses.
<RAOF> It's utterly useless.
<teethdood> RAOF: how did they solve the problem of compiz not allowing video playback?
<RAOF> It was a driver bug.
<RAOF> They're _always_ driver bugs.
<RAOF> It was fixed by fixing the driver :)
<teethdood> sure took a long time to fix that bug
<RAOF> Yeah.  The X infrastructure isn't/wasn't particularly good; compiz exposed gaping flaws in X.
<Ziroday> has alpha 1 been released yet?
<catweazle> no Ziroday
<Ziroday> catweazle: darn, thanks
<bardyr> Hey, does anybody know of a ppa to get network-manager 0.7 in intrepid? and what do i do to get the nvidia binary installed?
<DanaG> Is it just me, or is /sbin/lrm-manager missing in the lastest linux-restricted-modules-common package?
<DanaG> Oh, and something keeps spamming my console with:
<DanaG> * Starting anac(h)ronistic cron anacron
<DanaG> Over and over and over, every few seconds.
<DanaG> Just start the **** daemon ONCE, please!  And stop spamming my consoles!
<DanaG> Yay, chmod -x.
<DanaG> Great, and the 2.6.24 one is GONE from the repos.
<DanaG> Now I have to go dig around on the mirrors for the deb file.
<DanaG> Anybody able to help me with this?
<DanaG> The mirrors don't have the old version, either!
<DanaG> At least, mirrors.kernel.org doesn't!
<DanaG> Aah, it's  not under linux-restricted-modules-common dir.... it's under linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 dir.
<DanaG> Anybody know how to install the nvidia driver on 2.6.26 with Xen?
<DanaG> The nvdiia installer won't do it..... and /sbin/lrm-video is entirely GONE.
<DanaG> Hmm, if I have these files, how do I build a deb?
<DanaG> .orig.tar.gz    .diff.gz    .dsc           .changes            .build
<Pici> !newpackage
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<DanaG> http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-kernel-team/109806-wip-nvidia-packages-intrepid-tseliot.html
<DanaG> Doesn't exactly say how to build the thing.
<DanaG> aah, dpkg-source
<DanaG> !find lrm-manager
<ubottu> Package/file lrm-manager does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> !find lrm-manager hardy
<ubottu> File lrm-manager found in linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> That was way odd.... I just had something kill my music playback... and I randomly got the login sound played on my internal sound card!
<DanaG> What the heck?
<DanaG> It just did it AGAIN!
<DanaG> And it re-muted my external sound card!
<_anna> Hello
<DanaG> Argh, damn nvidia.
<DanaG> I can't use the nvidia drivers with the 2.6.26 kernel.
<gnomefreak> DanaG: yes you can but its some work to do it
<gnomefreak> darrend: after rebuilding my xorg.conf i was restarting gdm but you need to restart whole system :(
<gnomefreak> ack
<Coiotes> Is it possible to download an intrepid ISO, or would it be best to install Hardy then change sources.list? I plan only to test using a Virtual Machine
<pheeror> is there a intrepid iso?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think there is an iso yet
<JontheEchidna> the only way right now is to change hardy to intrepid in sources.list in a hardy install
<Coiotes> hmm
<Coiotes> does intrepid look/feel/act that different from hardy yet?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-24
<DanaG> Hmm, what can I do about the 2.6.26 kernel missing nvidia driver?
<RAOF> Use nouveau? :)
<DanaG> I can't seem to even manually install the driver.
<DanaG> I've gone back to 2.6.24 for now.
<DanaG> I actually had to roll back to the Hardy repo temporarily to get it, though -- the 2.6.24 have been removed from Intrepid!
<RAOF> Yup.
<RAOF> There's a patch on ubuntuforums.org to allow you to build the nvidia kernel module against 2.6.26, though.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, /sbin/lrm-manager is entirely MISSING.
<DanaG> !find lrm-manager
<DanaG> !find lrm-manager hardy
<RAOF> But you won't need lrm-manager?
<ubottu> Package/file lrm-manager does not exist in intrepid
<ubottu> File lrm-manager found in linux-restricted-modules-common
<DanaG> Still, it's bad that it mysteriously disappeared.
<DanaG> And the failsafe-X thing doesn't actually show what caused the failure -- that's bad.  You have to look for Xorg.0.log.old .
<DanaG> Anyway, can you link me to that forum post, please?
<DanaG> nvm
<DanaG> found it.
<DanaG> Oh, 173.14.09?
<RAOF> Ya?
<DanaG> I currently have 177.13 installed.
<DanaG> Luckily, I don't actually NEED that new of a driver.
<DanaG> T'is good not to have bleeding-edge closed-source hardware.
<DanaG> I currently have old closed-source hardware.... and next time, I may have semi-bleeding-edge open-source hardware.
<DanaG> ATI 3-series or 4-series.
<DanaG> I like the new numbering.
<DanaG> Now I can just say, "3-series"
 * DanaG goes off to init 3 temporarily.
<DanaG> ... and install a new kernel.
 * DanaG opts to just reboot, instead.
<darkreaction> is this the room in need to be in if i need help?
<Laney> Help with Intrepid, yes
<darkreaction> where would i go for network help?
<jacob> darkreaction: in here, if you are using Intrepid (to be 8.10), the development series
<jacob> guess not
<emma> I have a question about updates I recieve. I am always interested, why I am getting those updates, and what they actually portend.
<emma> I seem to have gotten quite a few compiz related updates recently here.
<emma> Do those updates actually add new features, even well into the Hardy life span or what exactly are those updates likely to be doing?
<emma> Most of the time I notice the updates are for obscure things, or things I certainly never use.
<Amaranth> RAOF: lrm-manager and lrm-video went away because there is no use for them without nvidia or fglrx modules
<Amaranth> RAOF: but they forgot to remove the modprobe rule to call them
<Amaranth> I just uninstalled lrm and did my nvidia thing (that DanaG was looking for) so I didn't have a problem
<emma> Hi Amaranth I haven't seen you about in a while.
<Amaranth> yeah, been busy
<emma> Cool nice to see you back. :)
<emma> You work on compiz so you might have some insight into my question or maybe you can tell me a better ubuntu channel to ask it in :)
<Amaranth> I have been away, I have no idea what is going on with compiz
<DanaG> Odd, usplash is all screwy on the new console.
<DanaG> Imagine cutting the screen into 8 vertical strips... and then removing every other one and shoving the remnants leftwards.
<DanaG> ... and then when X failed to start (due to lrm-video missing!)... I was left with a totally black screen.
<DanaG> And if I loaded nvidiafb.... the screen was shoved halfway off to the left... and didn't wrap around to the right.
<DanaG> wtf?  pcsp stole index 1!
<DanaG> ... and it doesn't even work on my laptop, anyway.
<Amaranth> DanaG: edit /etc/modprobe.d/lrm-video
<Amaranth> comment out the nvidia stuff
<DanaG> Yup, did that.
<DanaG> I just wonder why lrm-video is missing.
<DanaG> Is it accidental?
<Amaranth> no
<Amaranth> no video drivers, no need for lrm-video
<DanaG> But then it breaks manually-installed ones, too.
<emma> Amaranth: well I'm not specifically asking about compiz really. I would just like to know generally speaking when we get a list of updates in our pannel, what is usually going on there.
<Amaranth> emma: *shrug*
<DanaG> They should also remove that modprobe.d file, then.
<Amaranth> emma: bug fixes
<Amaranth> DanaG: I thought they did, I guess not
<emma> Do release cycles actually continue to add features to software or are those mostly minor patches or..
<DanaG> I read changelogs.
<Amaranth> emma: during hardy you'll get no new features
<DanaG> And if something doesn't have a changelog, I try not to install that package until it DOES have one.
<emma> Amaranth: So in the case of something big like Firefox or pulseaudio or the major troubles such as that, it is conceivable that something just not working at all could magically start working some day after an update?
<DanaG> That keeps me one upgrade cycle behind -- so I get advance warning of major breakage.
<Amaranth> emma: sure
<Amaranth> DanaG: my rule is if I can't boot without it I wait 24 hours and see if a new update came out
<Amaranth> except the kernel, since you can boot an old one
<Amaranth> and soon the kernel will never be a problem with last-known-good
<DanaG> I also keep around at least one previous major version kernel.
<DanaG> And update it periodically, too!
<emma> Amaranth - No new features after any release or just the LTS ones?
<Amaranth> you're more likely to get new features in the LTS releases, actually
<Amaranth> they may put in things during their 6 month updates
<Amaranth> but in general you get security and severe bug fixes
<DanaG> I wonder why snd_pcsp autoloads now.
<DanaG> I wonder why PulseAudio uses index instead of CARD=
<DanaG> like, front:0 and surround51:1 instead of front:CARD=Intel and surround51:CARD=Audigy2
<DanaG> That'd make it a bit more human readable.
<Amaranth> it really isn't meant to be human readable
<DanaG> I like the idea of PulseAudio thingies in the windeco.
<DanaG> Even better if you can go from app->checkboxes for each device
<DanaG> (with a hotkey to move and unset the old)
<DanaG> Hmm, is there anything actually majorly new in 2.6.26?
<DanaG> Majorly, as in, visible to the end-user.
<Amaranth> DanaG: http://kernelnewbies.org/LinuxChanges shows the changes in 2.6.25
<Amaranth> since we had 2.6.24 those should be new to you
<Amaranth> they won't do 2.6.26 until it is actually released
<DanaG> Ooh, latencytop.
<DanaG> Good for tracking down those damn audio dropouts on lid close, and such.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how about ext4 stuff?  Do you know anything about that?
<DanaG> Please enable the CONFIG_LATENCYTOP configuration in your kernel.
<DanaG> argh.
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> Dang, my laptop doesn't use the iwl3945 LEDs.
<DanaG> Bummer.
<DanaG> The only LED is a BIOS-controlled LED that supersedes all drivers -- and even toggles at the Grub screen.  :(
<ethana2> gahhhh
 * ethana2 reaches for snippers
<ethana2> no wait
<ethana2> ohhhhh, wireless card
<ethana2> not keyboard, I was going to say I didn't think that was still the case after bootup
<ethana2> now I getcha
<RAOF> DanaG: The scheduler no longer sucks in .36
<RAOF> s/36/26.
<ethana2> they fixed the issues with nicing and CFS?
<RAOF> They certainly fixed the issues where audio would crackle under tiny burst loads.
<Amaranth> indeed
<Amaranth> although that also went away if you stopped using pulseaudio
<Amaranth> I stopped using pulseaudio
<DanaG> I use PulseAudio because I have, and use, multiple audio devices.
<DanaG> I need the niftyness of PulseAudio.
<DanaG> But why is latencytop not enabled in the Ubuntu kernel?
<Amaranth> because it slows down the general case (not caring about latencytop)
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> It actually slows things down?  Bummer.
<DanaG> Reminds me of schroedinger's cat.
<DanaG> Observation affects it.
<Amaranth> heh
<ethana2> I use PA as an intercom system
<Amaranth> it's not something you can just watch every couple of seconds like wakeups
<ethana2> and on a dual seat setup to split my stereo into two mono
<ethana2> for two simultaneous users
<Amaranth> you have to add instrumentation to all the code where you want to check latency
<ethana2> I also use the niftiness of it
<Amaranth> basically a "start timer, do work, end timer" thing
<DanaG> Heh, I wouldn't like having just mono.
<ethana2> well
<ethana2> with dual seat on a netburst celeron with 768MB of RAM
<ethana2> it's not exactly about 'like'
<ethana2> no 3d acceleration for instance
<ethana2> because I had both seats on one gpu
<ethana2> because x can't handle what I needed to do
<ethana2> one seat intel, one seat ati
<ethana2> a crying shame as compiz would save a lot of cpu
<ethana2> with simple proper compositing
<RAOF> Enable metacity's compositor?
<ethana2> ......no 3d acceleration
<ethana2> at all
<ethana2> X needs a ground up rewrite
<ethana2> .....I wish linus took up an interest in it
<ethana2> that would be amazing
<RAOF> ethana2: You don't need 3d accel to do compositing.
<RAOF> ethana2: Also, multi-user DRI is now available on Intel.  If you're an X hacker :)
<ethana2> well that's good
<ethana2> but I had no EXA or anythign either
<ethana2> simply no acceleration
<ethana2> the cursors would lag
<ethana2> I'm always a corner case
<ethana2> part of why I alpha test
<ethana2> I run into odd bugs
<ethana2> that nobody wants to fix after freezes
<ethana2> for instance, I use a dark theme
<ethana2> breaks every web site on the internet
<RAOF> Hm.  I thought you should be able to get 2d accel on two different servers.
<ethana2> that hardcodes one color, and uses your theme for the other
<ethana2> both or neither to work
<ethana2> I don't know if I was running two servers or one
<ethana2> whatever userful does
<ethana2> I tried attacking it manually with the terminal
<ethana2> gave up
<ethana2> had to use propietary software
<Amaranth> ethana2: if you can't mix an intel and an ati gpu that is because you are using fglrx
<Amaranth> and thus you fail
<ethana2> I use radeion
<ethana2> radeon**
<ethana2> but it's an old card
<ethana2> with specs just coming out now
<ethana2> the driver sucks so bad I just took it out
<ethana2> using the integrated
<Amaranth> ethana2: specs just coming out now? that'd be r500
<ethana2> half the power
<ethana2> radeon 9200se
<ethana2> specs for 'educational purposes'
<Amaranth> we had specs for that long ago
<ethana2> oh?
<Amaranth> that's r200
<ethana2> I got a different idea from an amd employee on phoronix
<ethana2> hmm
<Amaranth> well they gave the specs to a couple people and stopped giving them out so no current developer had them
<Amaranth> but they do now
<Amaranth> and they mostly had everything done for it already
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> except like
<ethana2> forgot what it is
<ethana2> some param gives decent performance
<ethana2> but its unstable
<ethana2> the windows driver performed over twice as fast
<ethana2> tremulous as test
<ethana2> super-z sound familiar?
<ethana2> whatever it is, it's crucial to performing decently, and it's off by default
<Amaranth> IRSeekBot got k-lined?
<ethana2> I do hope the driver continues to improve..
<Amaranth> super-z is only useful for saving bandwidth in 3d games
<ethana2> large scenes were a killer
<ethana2> PCI card
<ethana2> I should just recycle it
<ethana2> probably on like
<ethana2> 180nm node anyway
<ethana2> anything above that, instant recycle
<ethana2> when we start seeing 32 nm, I will recommend
<ethana2> that all 180 node silicon be recycled as well
<ethana2> when we hit 22, all 130nm node, including this cpu here
<ethana2> people act like they're being resourceful when they're wasting watts
<gnomefreak> ethana2: can you please move this to #ubuntu-offtopic as it has nothing to do with Intrepid AFAICT
<ethana2> oh sorry
<ethana2> (I have a tendency to go offtopic..)
<teamcobra> hi all :)
<Lycus> Has Intrepid diverged that much from Hardy yet?
<Amaranth> Lycus: Not visibly
<RAOF> But in terms of packages, yes.
<ethana2> bzr
<RAOF> Bazaar -- a free distributed version-control tool
<Amaranth> thanks RAOFbot
<Amaranth> :D
<ethana2> heh
<RAOF> :)
<Lycus> Has anyone seen any GNOME themes that are mock-ups of what Intrepid is supposed to look like?
<ethana2> I saw some that were simply awesome
<Lycus> such as?
<ethana2> but there's no way to know where they came from
<ethana2> I don't remember, I don't have a url either sorry
<Lycus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Intrepid/NewWave - ?
<ethana2> ooh
<ethana2> ooooh, newsplash
<ethana2> very close to what I've been thinking
<Amaranth> you want a screenshot?
<Lycus> No, I
<Lycus> would like the theme.
<Lycus> =/
<Amaranth> it's just the ubuntustudio theme modified to be brown
<Amaranth> looks like crap, really
<Amaranth> it was more "we're going dark, get used to it"
<Amaranth> it'll be changed later
<ethana2> firefox still ships with separate navigation and menu bars, status bar turned on
<Lycus> oo, I got it installed and I approve.
<ethana2> still those worthless arrow things at the ends of scroll bars....
<RAOF> Amaranth: Are you talking about the ubuntulooks-murrine engineything?
<Lycus> New Wave 0.4.3 is nice.
<Lycus> ^_^
<Amaranth> RAOF: yes
<RAOF> Sorry, Human-murrine.  Yes, it's very ugly.
<Amaranth> Lycus: that's not the theme we're going to have
<RAOF> Also, transparent widgets sound much much cooler than they actually are.
<Coiotes> Amaranth: I see, well, it's the theme I'm going to  have. ^_^
<Coiotes> Are you going to stick with something orange/brownish?
<Amaranth> yes
<Amaranth> RAOF: yeah, the logout and screensaver dialogs and just weird
 * RAOF thinks we should break into something showing our roots, like Debian magenta :)
<Coiotes> So, why does New Wave exist? Just something that is getting scrapped?
<Amaranth> and they fake compiz animations
<Amaranth> Coiotes: Just something a user made
<Coiotes> Amaranth: Ah.
<RAOF> Is the screensaver dialog transparent?
 * RAOF finds it hard to tell, sitting as it does on a matte black background.
<Amaranth> i think it looked like it once
<Amaranth> but I guess not
<Amaranth> they need to use the compiz plugin for the logout window though
<Amaranth> my fade code sucks
<RAOF> Oh, is it _your_ fade code that's terribly, terribly slow?
<RAOF> :)
<RAOF> Oh, that time it worked better.  Although it _did_ bring in some windows from the other workspace in the fade :)
 * RAOF plays with breaking metacity's compositor.
<Amaranth> they may have dropped my code
<Amaranth> it seems to be the non-composited version again
<Amaranth> probably because that dialog is fake transparent
<RAOF> Is it really non-composited?  Because I seem to be able to pick up fragments of other windows with it, like composite fun.
<Amaranth> yeah, it looks like the old "grab a screenshot and darken it" code
<Amaranth> you can tell because the whole thing doesn't darken evenly
<Amaranth> my code would sometimes stutter (damn fade plugin) but would evenly darken the screen
<RAOF> Is there some reason not to create a great big black argb window and fill it with progressively more solid alpha?
 * Amaranth wants his MB 13.3/2.4/2X1GB/160/SD-DL:WHITE-USA already
<Amaranth> RAOF: that's what my code for the logout dialog and gksu does/did
<RAOF> Ah, right.  And it interacted badly with the fade plugin?
<Amaranth> RAOF: instead of filling the window with a screenshot and darkening it with gdk it would make it transparent black and up the opacity in a timer
<RAOF> Oh, because of dueling alpha values.
<Amaranth> the fade plugin would fade my fade :P
<ethana2> man, we've got some interesting stuff in the pipeline
<RAOF> Right.
<ethana2> the thing about humans
<ethana2> is that we're all different
<Amaranth> so it would be in the middle of fading and i'd change the opacity again
<ethana2> I hate all colors longer than green
<RAOF> "Longer" as in wavelength?  That's a pretty large swathe.
<ethana2> yes
<ethana2> it is
<ethana2> white, black, green, blue, purple, violet are all awesome
<ethana2> the others I dislike very much
<Amaranth> do you like x-ray?
<ethana2> my display does not produce it
<ethana2> ;)
<ethana2> actually
<ethana2> it probably does
<RAOF> That's what _you_ think.
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> I'll have an lcd soon..
<ethana2> you know what I mean though
<RAOF> Huzzah for accelerating electrons to relativistic speeds!
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> .7c
<ethana2> also, there are two theme families: white on black, black on white
<ethana2> the former breaks half the web
<ethana2> but it is my preference
<ethana2> and there's always greasemonkey
<ethana2> I actually chose ubuntu studio instead of ubuntu
<ethana2> because of the theme
<ethana2> I should go to bed now
<ethana2> good night
<DanaG> Random thing I just noticed:
<DanaG> Audio capture now works!
<DanaG> My onboard audio device didn't used to have working capture.
 * DanaG uses this theme: http://picpaste.com/pics/screenshot-orange-nodoka.1213694702.png
<Laney> Bah, my Intrepid VM has screwed up. Mouse is stuck in a tiny square in the top left :(
<bluecake> when is 8.10 test version coming out?
<gnomefreak> bluecake: first alpha should be soon but i dont suggest you test until beta releases
<bluecake> gnomefreak, i heard new GUI will be there for 8.10
<gnomefreak> bluecake: there is a very big chance all the alphas will be broken at one time or another and if you cant fix it you might be without a working system
<gnomefreak> bluecake: that wont happen until last alpha
<bluecake> oh...
<bluecake> i have a test machine, i wipe it out every 6 months
<teamcobra> morning all:) has anyone successfully gotten intrepid to act as a xen dom0?
<teamcobra> or is it still unsupported in 2.6.26? (I know it isn't supported in 2.6.25, and I need to run 2.6.25+ to have working wireless :/)
<teamcobra> brb\
<humbolt> will sound be fixed in ibex?
<humbolt> it seems default like sampling rates of alsa and pulse are not set to the same value
<humbolt> I have incredibly bad sound quality when recording!
<h3sp4wn_> pulse makes terrible quality or latency in my experience
<h3sp4wn_> even when its set to just pass through#
<Laney> h3sp4wn_: Have you reported a bug for this?
<ASULutzy> Heh, so how unstable is Intrepid?
<ASULutzy> I certainly am not going to use it for production work, but just curious if it's even possible to install and fool around with in a VM
<ethana2> VM should be fine
<ethana2> but it's not exciting and unique yet
<ethana2> it's just like debian sid
<daekdroom> Does it still use Hardy's kernel?
<ethana2> it'll get more intrepid-ish as it goes on..
<ethana2> ...i don't know
<ASULutzy> ethana2: I was talking to someone earlier that said it was still using nm .6 instead of .7... Is Intrepid going to use nm .7 when it ships in the fall?
<ASULutzy> ethana2: I know it's most speculation at this point, but just curious if there's any idea whether or not it will still be using nm .6.6
<ethana2> if .7 comes out before code freeze
<ethana2> it'll probably be using it
<ethana2> unless they do some odd number unstable thing
<ethana2> like the kernel does
<Amaranth> ethana2: I think you were thinking of broadcom, btw
<Amaranth> the broadcom driver team had two groups
<Amaranth> one did documentation, the other wrote code based on that documentation
<ethana2> yeah
<ethana2> I'd give my money to an effort like that with nvidia hardware
<ethana2> equal to the cost of the nvidia gpu I bought
<ethana2> evidently you're in #nouveau
<ethana2> heh
<ethana2> Amaranth: we need organization
<ethana2> someone needs to take donation pledges
<ethana2> and set up this effort
<Amaranth> ethana2: afaik they have all the hardware they need at this point
<ethana2> but labor wages?
<Amaranth> and they aren't doing documentation, just writing the driver
<Amaranth> well no
<ethana2> hmm
<Amaranth> hopefully marcheu will be hired by someone to keep working on it
<ethana2> yes
<Amaranth> he is the main guy that started the project
<ethana2> we could do that
<ethana2> as a community
<ethana2> employ him full time at $20 an hour to work on it
<^Ocean^> I am trying too upgrade too Hardy,   I did a dist-upgrade and cron, failed too install...   What did I do wrong
<ASULutzy> ^Ocean^: This is for Intrepid Ibex not Hardy Heron?
<mvo> ^Ocean^: file a bug please and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ to the bugreport
<YokoZar> ﻿Is there an intrepid cd image yet?
<ethana2> maybe dailies, no alpha yet
<YokoZar> ethana2: Yeah that's what I wanted
 * ethana2 looks
<ethana2> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<YokoZar> hmm...broken links
<YokoZar> guess not
<YokoZar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080624/ has downloads though
<YokoZar> which is odd that's not in current...
<RAOF> YokoZar: iso.qa.ubuntu.com has alternate CDs for testing.
<steph> hi
<mcquaid> not inrepid related but i'm upgrading a gutsy box to hardy.  i know i've changed config files.  i'm going to run the upgrade unattended and i'd like it to default to replace when it encounters changed config files.
<mcquaid> Is this possible?  I'd rather not come back to a half-done install awaiting a keep/replace
<mcquaid> i would this would be possible for an unattended upgrade, but can't find anything on this
<ethana2> mcquaid: I hear you, find the name of the app that does all that
<ethana2> and go to those folks
<ethana2> because they'll know more about all of it than anyone else
<ethana2> you may end up filing a feature request
<mcquaid> ok
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-25
<RAOF> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<pottytheshitter> I like to dine on my own shit
<pottytheshitter> I also race gerbils up my ass
<pottytheshitter> Peace
<pottytheshitter> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<derekS> hello all. i have interpid running and i noticed new behavior in dual screen mode. my 2 panels (one for each screen) become the length of both monitors (so i now only need one). The catch is I can't have a window list for each screen, is this expected>
<DanaG> Odd: I can't seem to use this bluetooth headset with my computer.
<DanaG> Gnome bluetooth thingy shows audio service: stopped.
<DanaG> And I can't check or uncheck any of the "Services" boxes.
<amikrop> Hello. Excuse me, but I woud like to express and idea. From Intrepid and on, I think this tactic should be followed: During the installation, the system checks how many root (or something else) partitions there are, and if there is only one, should set "timeout 0" instead of "timeout 3" in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<amikrop> I mean, I think there is no point in slowing down the boot process for no reason.
<lamalex> amikrop: that's a terrible idea
<amikrop> lamalex: And why's that?
<lamalex> what about when you need to run memtest, or get into single user mode
<lamalex> or boot an old kernel after a bad upgrade
<amikrop> lamalex: Then, you would start pressing "Esc" before even GRUB starts up.
<lamalex> :\ that's very cryptic and ugly
<lamalex> 3 seconds is a very short period of time
<marcreichelt> hi there
<marcreichelt> does anybody know how I can install Kubuntu 8.10 (with KDE 4.1 Beta2) in a virtual machine for testing purposes?
<Hobbsee> marcreichelt: same as you would on a normal machine....
<marcreichelt> yes, but where do I get the images? ;)
<marcreichelt> or do I have to install Kubuntu 8.04 and do a manual upgrade?
<Hobbsee> correct.
<marcreichelt> okay, that was helpful
<marcreichelt> one last question: if I want KDE 4.1 Beta2 as the standard system, should I use Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE4?
<Hobbsee> um, i don't think it matters.
<Hobbsee> it looks like it's switching to kde4 by default (one of my kde3 apps just upgraded to a kde4 one)
<mcquaid> not entriped related but kinda desperate.  gutsy --> hardy upgrade seemed to go fine but hardy fails to boot.  Also fails in recovery mode and even the old gutsy kernel left behind fails to boot as well
<mcquaid> i've booted off a live cd. apt-get update says everything is up to date.  Is there a way to reconfigure everything from a chroot envrionment?
<mcquaid> dpkg-reconfigure -a didn't go well
<marcreichelt> okay, thanks Hobbsee
 * marcreichelt is ready to test Intrepid...
<Hobbsee> marcreichelt: you're welcome, but it's still kinda broken.
<Hobbsee> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Hobbsee> mcquaid: use  sudo chroot /path/to/bad/system su
<mcquaid> su at the end?
<mcquaid> didn't use that...
<Hobbsee> you can use either, i think
<Hobbsee> as in, either su, or nothing.
<Hobbsee> i think either dump you in a root shell, from memory
<mcquaid> ok well i did that (without su) and it seems like a noraml chroot environ, but doing dpkg-reconfigure -a gives a lot of errors like:
<mcquaid> stuff dealing with /proc filesystems
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mcquaid> cause their not mounted/setup
<Hobbsee> er, they shouldn't be errors - or at least, not fatal ones
<mcquaid> Hobbsee, this is what i get doing dpkg-reconfigure -a from the live cd via chroot:
<mcquaid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/22872/
<mcquaid> certainly doesn't look like a complete reconfigure...
<Hobbsee> mcquaid: i suspect you wanted dpkg --configure -a?
<Hobbsee> but no, it doesn't.
<mcquaid> actually i tried dpkg --configure -a first but it does nothing
<mcquaid> it's been a long time but i thought there was a way to make a more complete chroot environ with dev/sys/proc set up
<mcquaid> i'm wondering if it would avoid these errors
<Hobbsee> figuring out how to mount /proc is probably a good idea, yes.
<h3sp4wn_> either mount --bind or just mounting a seperate /proc will work
<mcquaid> not sure if i'm correct did it this way:  sudo mount -t proc proc /media/gutsy/proc
<mcquaid> but not dpkg-reconfigure -a fails at acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy
<mcquaid> so i've probably setup proc incorrectly...
<mcquaid> hmm, it looks setup ok. but there is no event under proc/acpi
<mcquaid> is there a way to tell dpkg-reconfigure to skip/continue
<mcquaid> i'm wondering if i don't have event cause it's a chroot environ
<mcquaid> there should be an easier way to reconfigure pkgs from a live cd
<h3sp4wn_> basically you can just look in /var/lib/dpkg/info and change the right line to - echo 'whatever' and then it will past it
<EagleScreen> hello
<EagleScreen> will kubuntu 8.10 use desktop effects?
<rsk> dunno
<Luckrider_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cbr> is it a known bug that kernel 2.6.26 and usplash fail?
<cbr> and iwl-wifi fails too
<Kaivijz> Hi everyone
<ethana2> hello
<Kaivijz> How can i help the community to develop ubuntu further?
<ethana2> alpha testing, brainstorm...
<Kaivijz> I really want to help, but i am not that great in programming
<ethana2> ah
<ethana2> ...yes, alpha testing and brainstorm
<ethana2> I don't code either
<Kaivijz> Ok
<Kaivijz> And bug resolving? Do you know in what language ubuntu is made, C++, C#,Python
<ethana2> all
<ethana2> the kernel and core utils are C
<Kaivijz> Ok, do you know what mentoring is?
<ethana2> a lot of the configuration scripts are bash and python
<Kaivijz> Ok
<ethana2> some apps are C++, C#, and python
<ethana2> mentoring?  yeah
<ethana2> you ever done any packaging?
<Kaivijz> Is it just like a teacher? Who helps you learn things and advices you.
<ethana2> #ubuntu-motu may be able to use you
<Kaivijz> No
<ethana2> yeah, pretty much
<Kaivijz> Ok
<Kaivijz> Packaging is making .deb files?
<ethana2> pretty much
<Kaivijz> Ok, i am actually reading the MOTU site at the moment
<WelshDragon> Any word on first alpha yet?
<ethana2> postponed
<ethana2> may be the word you're looking for
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-26
<DanaG> !find gnomeConf.sh
<ubottu> Package/file gnomeconf.sh does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> Argh, any KDE or Gnome caller-ID app I see... is ancient and won't compile.
<DanaG> Now that I have mysteriously working audio capture.... I want to try caller id with the ALSA modem device.
<DanaG> Also, for some reason, my audio chip stays silent until it reaches 50% volume on Master.
<sidelil> Hello everybody. Do you know when is scheduled the release of Alpha 1? I read it was postponed, but it was 10 days ago and i havent heard anything about it since. Thanks
<gnomefreak> sidelil: there is no date set due to being postponed
<gnomefreak> sidelil: when we find out it will be added to the topic of this channel
<sidelil> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> no problem
<steph> hi
<steph> can anybody point me at the right direction to ask package integration in 8.10 ?
<gnomefreak> steph: file a wishlist bug on lauchpad.net
<gnomefreak> steph: file the bug and ill mark it as wishlist if you give me the link
<steph> ok, I'll do it nom
<steph> Ubuntu section ?
<gnomefreak> steph: go to bugs.launchpad.net
<gnomefreak> file it against Ubuntu package
<steph> ok :)
<steph> gnomefreak, it's done, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/243204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243204 in ubuntu "[packaging] Please include LottaNZB in Intrepid Ibex" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> steph: thanks give me a minute
<steph> thank _you_ :)
<gnomefreak> steph: do you package this already?
<steph> I did
<steph> it's been a long time since the last time :)
<gnomefreak> steph: who maintains it?
<steph> but the "main" developper does
<steph> https://launchpad.net/~lantash
<steph> we already provide a deb package
<gnomefreak> steph: if you can package it as it looks like you can (you only need to build source our archives build the .debs for us. You might beable to skip all the "paperwork" and talk to people in #ubuntu-motu
<gnomefreak> s/(you only need to build source/(you only need to build source)
<gnomefreak> steph: point who ever gets to you to the bug report and they might ask for upstream package as well as yours
<steph> okay
<steph> thanks again :) !
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> steph: i just got done talking to one of the devs for motu and main IIRC he told me to tell you to follow the instructions on this wiki and all should be good. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<gnomefreak> that is the easiest fastest way tot get it in
<steph> ok thank you (again :) )
<steph> I was just reading Debian's Packaging Guide
<pottythepisser> wat else is new the lazy ubuntu devs cant release a alpha version on time
<pottythepisser> they are 2 fucking weeks late
<Festor> yeah... :(
<selckin> please leave
<pottythepisser> you know i am right
<pottythepisser> they are lazy
<pottythepisser> i will kick my self out
<pottythepisser> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jdavies, bazhang or jussi01!
<Amaranth> yay /lart
<ompaul> phh
<nalioth> coward
<nalioth> klined
<ompaul> but I will get him anyway
<nalioth> go for the ident, ompaul
<ompaul> that should do it
<ompaul> go fix your computer if you wants to troll
 * ompaul waves at Jack_Sparrow 
<Jack_Sparrow> Hidy ho good neighbor
<Better_than_you> Will 8.10 have KDE3 or 4?
<TheInfinity> Better_than_you: afaik both
<Better_than_you> hm
<cwillu> Sebastian, wouldn't be bacher would you?
<pen> hi?
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-27
<amikrop> Hello. In System->Preferences->Windows, I have chosen "Maximize" as the choice of "Titlebar action", but windows roll up, instead of maximizing when I double click on their title bar.
<pheeror> works here
<amikrop> I use Compiz Fusion and Emerald. May these cause the problem?
<pheeror> now i've realized i am another box (not intrepid) ;-)
<bazhang> ibex has a working version?
<amikrop> :P
<pheeror> I don't have compiz on intrepid anyway
<amikrop> So, any workaround on this?
<gnomefreak> bazhang: define working
<gnomefreak> its in shambles atm
<bazhang> gnomefreak, not all command prompt
<gnomefreak> bazhang: GUI is working
<bazhang> gnomefreak, tempting
<gnomefreak> except kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<bazhang> that gives me problems in hardy :)
<amikrop> So, any ideas fo rmy problem?
<amikrop> * fro my
<amikrop> * for my
<bazhang> amikrop, read the /topic
<amikrop> bazhang: I have done so. So?
<bazhang> amikrop, it's pre-alpha. you honestly expect support?
<amikrop> bazhang: Hmm I, actually, use Hardy.
<bazhang> amikrop, wrong channel then
<amikrop> bazhang: Alright...
<gribelu> the RSS 2.0 planet.ubuntu.com is broken .. http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss20.xml
<gribelu> is there a bug tracker for planet?
<LordOllie> broken or empty?
<gribelu> empty.. has been empty for a few days
<gribelu> rss 1.0 works
<gribelu> http://planet.ubuntu.com/rss10.xml
<gribelu> not empty :)
<anakron> hi
<anakron> hey, i wanna know something
<anakron> how i can help translating in intrepid
<anakron> and how
<Pici> !translate | anakron also
<ubottu> anakron also: Translate Ubuntu into your own language, important translations that are needed are listed first. See https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<anakron> and how?
<anakron> its there any software?
<anakron> or handly
<WelshDragon> Hmm...just out of interest, why is the focus for translations on gutsy rather than hardy or intrepid?
<aminh> hey guys where can i find the intended features and updates for the next ubuntu release?
<aminh> hello?
<aminh> does anyone know where i can find the expected featres and updates for the next ubuntu release?
<Pici> aminh: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<Kenichiro> Wanna Play Fun RPG game ? /q me or join #HypeRPG
<theunixgeek> ok how come Intrepid alpha 1 isn't out yet?
<theunixgeek> it's long overdue
<danbhfive> theunixgeek: did you get the original announcement?
<jbroome> obviously the devs are slacking off
<theunixgeek> danbhfive: no
<theunixgeek> jbroome: apparently ;)
<danbhfive> theunixgeek: Due to a number of factors, however, chief among them
<danbhfive> the current division of developer attention between the upcoming 8.04 point
<danbhfive> release and Intrepid, the alpha release will not be made available today.
<danbhfive> oops
<danbhfive> wonder why it pasted like that...
<theunixgeek> and today is a loong time ago
<danbhfive> hehe, yep
<jbroome> i think you blew my mind
<danbhfive> today was June 12, FYI
<theunixgeek> yeah that's a long time ago :P
<theunixgeek> at least on my watch
<theunixgeek> erm... calendar :P
<soc> hi
<soc> did someone experience problems with koffice-kde4 apps?
<soc> at my system the fail to start saying they can't find libkomain.so.5 ...
<soc> altough i have that file in /usr/lib/kde4/lib ...
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-28
<phung> SCIM used to show up in Hardy's top panel (alpha/beta). How do I bring that back?
<mib_3lmofd> hi, anyone can help to subdownloader?
<mib_3lmofd> :)
<cyphase> no desktop cd for alpha 1?
<WelshDragon> No live CD's for alpha one. You'll need to use the alternate CD :)
<WelshDragon> cyphase ^^
<DanaG> How to run a bug jam?
<DanaG> Mmm, bug jam.  Tasty.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> !find kdecorations
<ubottu> Found: Segmentation
<DanaG> ¿?
<DanaG> !find libkdecorations
<ubottu> Found: Segmentation
<DanaG> aah, just append '4'
<Ziroday> Is alpha 1 released yet?
<Ziroday> wait never mind
<anna> Intrepid is still not alpha, is it?
<Sebastian> Alpha 1 is out.
<Sebastian> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2008-June/000440.html
<anna> So the topic could be changed to ALPHA instead of PRE-ALPHA :-)
<LeeJarratt> Hello
<LeeJarratt> Is this for talking about Intrepid Ibex?
<elky> LeeJarratt, yes.
<LeeJarratt> Is there a way I can download the new theme in intrepid, without having to upgrade to Alpha 1?
<javaJake> The Alpha 1 release currently crashes in VirtualBox.
<javaJake> Are there any ways around that or any fixes?
<scizzo-> javaJake: For people to help you its good to say what happens when virtualbox crashes
<scizzo-> javaJake: do you mean that you run virtualbox in Ibex or running ubuntu ibex in virtualbox?
<scizzo-> javaJake: and if so what is the error you get?
<WelshDragon> Is there anyway to actually show that you're running ibex on a laptop and not a desktop?
<scizzo-> WelshDragon: only in lspci I would say
<scizzo-> WelshDragon: not 100% sure though
<scizzo-> WelshDragon: or dmesg
<WelshDragon> Will have a quick look, ta :)
<javaJake> scizzo-: I ran Ibex in VB
<scizzo-> javaJake: ok so it crashes in the virtualbox
<scizzo-> javaJake: however when does it crash? at boot? when running?
<javaJake> scizzo-: and there's very little in the way of error messages. Just tells me a "critical error" occured, and this happens when the kernel is loading/just run.
<javaJake> I can post the log and screenshot generated if desired
<javaJake> There are some generic, repetitive on-screen error(s) :P
<scizzo-> pastebin the errors
<WelshDragon> lspci mentions the mobile chipset, thanks scizzo-  :)
<scizzo-> WelshDragon: np
<javaJake> http://pastebin.com/d471b0617
<javaJake> Sorry for being a dense "ive got a problems" person to start with :P
<scizzo-> javaJake: you just upgraded from hardy on that image?
<koto> does someone know where to get ubuntu-modules-2.6.26 for intrepid? they are missing on my system :(
<scizzo-> koto: you mean the linux-ubuntu-modules-*
<scizzo-> ?
<koto> scizzo: yep
<koto> scizzo: they are missing on my system and I need uvcvideo
<scizzo-> koto: sudo apt-cache search linux-ubuntu-modules
<koto> scizzo: I can only install 2.6.24
<scizzo-> those modules are there?
<scizzo-> 2.6.24 that is?
<javaJake> scizzo-: no, I downloaded the ISO
<koto> scizzo: yep, but the latest kernel is 2.6.26.2
<koto> scizzo: so I need modules for this kernel
<koto> scizzo: or is there a way to build these modules from source?
<scizzo-> koto: sounds like those modules are not build yet by the developers then
<scizzo-> not sure though
<scizzo-> javaJake: so install went fine and so on...then when booting the virtualbox image you get this?
<scizzo-> koto: doesn't apt-cache show linux-openvz tell you anything about the current version then?
<koto> scizzo: but I'm confused because intrepid uses kernel 2.6.26.2 as the standard kernel now. and they already ship restricted modules and other stuff as well. I just need this uvcdriver :)
<koto> btw, that's the difference between amd64 and ia64? how can I find out which one I have installed?
<crdlb> koto: ia64 is intel's itanium, you don't have that
<koto> crdlb: but amd64 sound like an AMD chip - I don't have one
<crdlb> it's not
<crdlb> AMD just designed it, so they're in the name
<crdlb> intel calls it EM64T, but it's identical
<koto> crdlb: ok, thanks. do you know anything about the 2.6.26 modules?
<javaJake> scizzo-: sorry, lost ssh for a moment
<javaJake> scizzo-: back. I'm trying to boot the CD.
<javaJake> So I can install. :)
<javaJake> It crashes after I select Install from the disk menu
<javaJake> Well, after I select it, and after it says "Loading" and the screen goes black, anyway
<zerwas> is someone here using the intrepid theme with hardy?
<zerwas> when i activate it it looks like the engine is missing
<WelshDragon> Any known problems with xchat in intrepid?
<RAdams> hiya. I've got a laptop running hardy here, but I'd like to install the .25 kernel. I realize I will have to do some fixing, for instance, I might have to grab the very newest nvidia driver, and some other patches, but is it possible to just enable the intrepid repos and grab the kernel so I have the option to boot to it? I believe the .25 family has a fix for a problem I'm having
<DanaG> argh, damn flash!
<DanaG> It only works for ONE page per run of Firefox/
<selckin> good websites don't use it anyway
<DanaG> Yeah, but like 100% of online video sites use it.
<cyphase> i'm running the alpha 1 alternate cd in virtualbox, and as soon as it loads that first language dialog, it freezes
<AtomicSpark> cyphase, not to be a smartbutt or anything, but I wouldn't really expect an alpha 1 to work on many machines. :P
<AtomicSpark> i couldn't get 8.10 to work on my laptop till after release. :\
<cyphase> AtomicSpark: i understand it's an alpha :). but i think i should at least be able to choose the language in the boot screen, before even the installer
<cyphase> AtomicSpark: 8.04* :)
<AtomicSpark> yes yes. there have been problems with installers before in betas. i suppose you could burn it at a lower speed. you can't even get to the verifier i assume.
<maccam94> how are features now decided? in edgy through gutsy, there were Community____Ideas pages on the wiki, but hardy didn't have any such pages, and i don't see any for intrepid either
<maccam94> i'm talking about pages like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityFeistyIdeas
<rpedro> maccam94: search for "ubuntu brainstorm"
#ubuntu+1 2008-06-29
<lee> Intrepid Ibex
<lee> I am doing the Distribution Upgrade as we speak
<G_009> ibex wireless worked "out-of-the-box" on a MT-3422 laptop; however there is no option to save hex key/passphrase yet so this must be done manually everytime you log back in session. but i'm glad to see the progress; never got it to work on 8.04 (same laptop)
<DanaG> Ugh, bitpim is sooo buggy.
<DanaG> IndexError: Trying to read 4294967295L bytes starting at 20 which will go beyond end of 20 byte buffer.
<DanaG> How do you get that ridiculous length of a buffer overflow?
<virtualroadside> so just how unstable is idex? if its runnable, then im in.
<virtualroadside> provided it has a newer version of xorg in it -- im looking for the hotplug support
<hmuller> I need to file a bug for the intrepid iso on the oem install.  The user configuration hangs, which package should I file the bug on?
<G_009> wierdly enough .. i could connect via wlan0, except at less than 54mbps (per 801.xx spec)...
<G_009> without retyping hex key...
<G_009> my impression was there was no automated way to store hex key
<G_009> i like the dark theme .. i just dont think most would
<G_009> i'll have to make a swap as well ... setup did not allow me to "intuitively" designate one (on a dual boot sys)
<G_009> however.. it was great to connect using wlan0 for the 1st time on this laptop.. kudos to the ibex team
<G_009> am allowing my battery to go completely dead for this occassion
<G_009> nvidia-glx is installed and working but cannot enable compiz
<G_009> and "cannot read from resource" is still an issue when attempting to play dvds
<G_009> red light came up.. blink blink
<G_009> thats like 10% left
<G_009> .
<bardyr> how can i define a cmd to a shortcut?
<pheeror> Do you use compiz?
<pheeror> if so, in ccsm choose general options - commands
<bardyr> pheeror, thanks
<pheeror> nope
<kahrytan> Does Intrepid installs get automatic upgrades between releases?
<pheeror> what do you mean?
<pheeror> if i get it right alphaN are just snapshots of some packages from intrepid repo at the particular time
<kahrytan> I think so cuz RC is automatic to final.
<kahrytan> pheeror,  What i mean is, I wouldnt have to download alpha 2 and install
<RAOF> kahrytan: There really is _no_ intrepid release until the final release (and, arguably, not even then).  The alphas are just a time when we try to make sure that Intrepid is installable, but you're using the same repositories that'll be used until we start on Intrepid+1
<kahrytan> RAOF,  is that a joke?
<RAOF> No, not at all.
<kahrytan> parts were
<RAOF> The "release" is an entirely social thing.
<RAOF> The underlying architecture doesn't know anything about the alphas/RCs/release.
<kahrytan> Alpha's mean nothing  i know
<RAOF> And the release has the same quality.  It's not that they mean nothing, it's just that their existance is a social artefact.
<RAOF> The reason it's a release is that we stop pushing new packages to it (hopefully because we've removed all the major bugs).
<kahrytan> you are trying to be funny
<bullgard4> GNOME Window Selector lists some programs in bold but most in a normal font. What does the bold font mean?
<user_> starting up the installer i386 in virtualbox from upstream on hardy x64 host gives: "unable to handle kernel" so far i havent found a report for this. am i missing it?
<kahrytan> user_,  Intrepid has allot of issues on vbox
<user_> kahrytan: then theres no need to file a report?
<kahrytan> user_,  hows the usplash screen in vbox?
<user_> kahrytan: works, changed keymap to german and started (language remained set to english)
<kahrytan> doh. It works for me but barely. weird glitches
<user_> kahrytan: should i file a report, os is it too obvious at that stage of development..?
<kahrytan> user_, Did you repeat it and log it?
<user_> kahrytan: whats "log it"?
<Hobbsee> user_: it's probably too early.
<Hobbsee> user_: the kernel is really still quite new in there
<user_> Hobbsee: ok, thanks for your insight
<Hobbsee> you're welcome.
<kahrytan> it's new period.
<kahrytan> Their using nonreleased kernel in intrepid. im glad. I need to do hardware testing.
<pheeror> hmm, 2.6.26 doesn't even boot on my laptop
<pheeror> actually it boots, but then there is problem with alocating init
<kahrytan> 2.6.26 has cx18 driver in it
<pheeror> same intrepid, 2.6.24 kernel works fine
<user_> where can i get linux kernel .config for intrepid?
<bardyr> user_, /proc or /boot
<bardyr> /boot/config-2.6.26-2-generic
<user_> and where could i get it from the web, as i cannot boot intrepid yet?
<bardyr> the kernel source package?
<bardyr> or i can upload it somewhere if you want
<user_> yes, i have quite problems locating packages on launchpad. i love packages.debian.org but i cant find the analous place on launchpad
<user_> trying to find source packages..
<user_> ah, ok, after more then 5 minutes
<user_> bardyr: thank you
<bardyr> ubuntu had a packages.ubuntu.com too
<user_> launchpad makes me feel very silly
<bardyr> user_, http://download.yousendit.com/FA08A5F365E43692
<user_> bardyr: great, thanks, only 3 options to manually answer for vanilla rc8. thanks very much
<bardyr> np
<ph8> hey all, can anyone tell me how to switch to ibex packages in apt? i tried just changing hardy to ibex but no dice. I would install straight-ibex on this, my test machine but the installer freezes - hence i'm trying this route, hardy -> ibex
<ph8> ah got it :)
<ph8> would anyone like to tell me where to start looking when intrepid won't boot into recovery or normal? It was a dist-upgrade from hardy, it appears to briefly do some preliminary bits then the screen goes blank
<NielsE> I've installed the alpha with the cd, but now 7.10 won't load anymore (I see that the kernel is being loaded, then black screen), vista does still fine though
<NielsE> the grub parameters don't seem to be anything different
<user_> NielsE: you can still choose the older working kernel from the grub menu?
<NielsE> the recovery mode of 7.10 does work too (same kernel)
<NielsE> other kernel does the same thing
<NielsE> ls /home/ is empty... (7.10)
<NielsE> I saw in vista that my /home/ partition was still intact
<user_> NielsE: possible, that the new kernel cannot access the HD. boot with the older kernel.
<NielsE> I'm now in recovery mode of gutsy, I havn't started intrepid yet
<user_> NielsE: you need to reboot and in the grub menu choose the old kernel
<NielsE> I tried to start gutsy, but that is the problem, gutsy wont start anymore, i did not do an upgrade
<NielsE> I installed intrepid with the cd on another partition
<NielsE> intrepid (with the latest version) works just fine (for an alpha)
<pheeror> on my laptop it works better than hardy (:
<user_> hmm, why cant i find linux source 2.6.24 on ubuntu launchpad package search? does it exist? 2.6.22 f.e. is there
<NielsE> I got my gutsy working again, the uuid's were changed, so fstab did'nt have the right values, now it boots up just fine
<G_009> observation: network manager does save hex key; but it wasn't apparent since i had to do it a few times 'til it stuck.  but now am connected at 48mb/s of the expected 54mb/s
<G_009> (wlan0)
<G_009> network device: [loopback]  changed to [wireless interface], tried running config on it: interface does not exist. but it gives me a bunch of info about it. silly.
<teethdood> is 8.04.1 going to be a simple update or a major update? (ie intrepid)
<rsk> teethdood: simple
<rsk> mostly fixes for installation and just bundling all security/bug-updated
<rsk> updates
<teethdood> politics aside, would you use vmware or virtualbox (I need access to USB/all peripherals). Willing to pay
<rsk> teethdood: use kvm
<teethdood> rsk: ay caramba! I was told by someone else to use QEMU too
<rsk> =)
<teethdood> needless to say this is one of those instances where choice is bad (ie confusing)
<teethdood> rsk: please do tell me more about kvm, why you like it
<rsk> cause it is in the mainline kernel and can do 3d =)
<teethdood> does the VM get complete access to USB?
<teethdood> I'm hooking an X-ray machine to the VM. It uses USB, software only runs on windows
<rsk> well
<rsk> you think linux can run windows ?
<pheeror> kvm can do 3D?
<pheeror> sounds interesting
<teethdood> if you're alluding to WINE, no this piece of software will not run on WINE
<rsk> dont know what alluding means
<selckin> vmware is pritty solid, and if you're willing to pay good for support
<pheeror> oh you refered to that vnc hack, didnt you
<teethdood> there should be a ratings system for all these VM software
<rsk> no need for talking about doing stuff
<pheeror> but kvm looks good anyway, bad luck i don't have necessary hardware
<rsk> if you want somethinf done, but do it yourself
<rsk> or pay someone to do it
<rsk> easy as that
<G_009> insert dvd. mount dvd. play dvd: fail - reason: cannot read from resource.   totem gstreamer ugly set. same as in 8.04
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<DanaG> perhaps?
<MaximLevitsky> I have just one question
<MaximLevitsky> Will the NewHuman replace human style, and why?
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: thats more than 1 question and its way too early to know
<gnomefreak> artwork is one of last things to be added, you might get more help in #ubuntu-artwork
<MaximLevitsky> I ***Hate*** this style
<rsk> MaximLevitsky: easy enough to change >(
<rsk> :)
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: the dark one?
<MaximLevitsky> yes, but you know, the default is updated...
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: that wont be final
<MaximLevitsky> yes, the dark one
<rsk> and not the other non-defaults?
<rsk> seems weird to mee
<MaximLevitsky> usially
<gnomefreak> it is very unlikey that will stay
<MaximLevitsky> For example I used kde just before some time
<gnomefreak> problems in viewing level 2 menus
<MaximLevitsky> I then tried KDE4
<gnomefreak> kde4 is broken in intrepid
<gnomefreak> its not installable
<MaximLevitsky> I didn't like Oxygen style at all, so I tried to switch to plastic
<rsk> but KDE4 is still in beta. gnome 2.22 is not.
<gnomefreak> yay this might finally build :)
<rsk> so that dosen't apply
<gnomefreak> kde4 is final kde4.1 is in beta
<rsk> urm. ok
<gnomefreak> or 4.0.1 cant remember the versioning atm
<MaximLevitsky> But plasic still doesn't look like it used to look, I mean generally default is the most developed, and tested against
<gnomefreak> kde4 isnt default
<MaximLevitsky> It is just an analogy
 * gnomefreak wonders why its building debs :(
<DanaG> I believe I've shown my screenshot of my theme, right?
<DanaG> http://picpaste.com/screenshot-orange-nodoka.png
<rsk> no idea
<gnomefreak> ah thats my fault. brb so i can get this done
<MaximLevitsky> I now use Gnome, and I kindof like it more a bit
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, anybody know how I can export a text file in window CLRF encoding in gedit?
<MaximLevitsky> I mean create, and export
<AtomicSpark> where can i find the latest iso for intrepid? i'd like to put up a vm and see how its going.
<rsk> ubuntu.com
<AtomicSpark> rsk, very funny. :P
<rsk> :)
<gnomefreak> ok alien-arena is done  :)
<gnomefreak> AtomicSpark: there isnt one yet
<rsk> i almost cried when i tried alien-arena
<gnomefreak> aplha 1 will be next week IIRC
<rsk> AtomicSpark: there is an alternative alpha1
<rsk> but no usual iso
<MaximLevitsky> Anybody else notice that some icons aren't from human theme
<rsk> aka liveCD
<gnomefreak> someone wanted 7.0-2 backported to hardy so i did :)
<rsk> i hope urban terror will be in ibex
<rsk> and warsow :)
<AtomicSpark> rsk, i usually get alts when running vms. live cds tend to never work. :P
<rsk> yep, unless you run kvm
<rsk> ;)
<rsk> that has 3dsupport and yadda yadda yadda.
<AtomicSpark> i use virtmanager. which has kvm still i believe.
<AtomicSpark> found this with google http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/intrepid/alpha-1/ :P
<gnomefreak> AtomicSpark: ill recheck my devel announcent but i though next thursday was release of A1
<MaximLevitsky> Everything seems to work fine here
<gnomefreak> maybe it was thursday
<MaximLevitsky> (I use custom kernel - this is the reson)
<MaximLevitsky> reson/reason
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is ALPHA software, the latest ISOs can be found at: http://tinyurl.com/3t2tch and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure sh
<gnomefreak> oh damn]
<AtomicSpark> i just hope i set up virtmanager correctly. its very different from the old qemu/kvm setup. :P
<AtomicSpark> i used the official server guide, so i should be fine.
* gnomefreak changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the home of the Intrepid Ibex, the code name for the next release of Ubuntu due out in October.  For more info, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex | Intrepid is ALPHA software, and we do NOT recommend users upgrade at this time.  Only developers comfortable with very significant instability and recovering from systems which have suffered up to total system failure should consider running Intrepid for now.
<AtomicSpark> gnomefreak, whats sad is a lot of people dont seem to read or care about that disclaimer :\
<MaximLevitsky> I did, and I say that Interpid works fine here
<gnomefreak> AtomicSpark: People shouldnt use it at all IMHO as there is alot of breakage that im working on to fix
<gnomefreak> ,AtomicSpark it doesnt work fine anywhere (depending on what packages you use
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: ^^^
<AtomicSpark> lol
<MaximLevitsky> Here it does
<gnomefreak> example kubuntu-kde4-desktop cant be installed
<AtomicSpark> i'll probably install it. see whats different. and shut it down. :P
<MaximLevitsky> Thre small bugs, but some bugs are fixed
<gnomefreak> as well as crashes in gedit
<gnomefreak> and so on and so forth.
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: i would say a -desktop package that cant be installed is a big problem
<MaximLevitsky> Obivosly
<gnomefreak> also toiol chain is really the only thing that has changed there are still alo tof merges to do and when they get done you will see breakge
<MaximLevitsky> But some bugs are fixed
<MaximLevitsky> For exmple it has new lm-sensors
<AtomicSpark> gnomefreak, so i can't see the new design yet? :(
<MaximLevitsky> AtomicSpark, the dark one you mean?
<gnomefreak> AtomicSpark: no very little artwork has started if you look on the page in topic you might beablet o see the thoughts (there should be a link from that wiki)
<gnomefreak> be back im kind of breaking things
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, will ubuntu switch to new /dev/rtc0 driver?
<MaximLevitsky> rtc-cmos driver ?
<AtomicSpark> MaximLevitsky, does it blend?
<gnomefreak> MaximLevitsky: dont know i havent seen anyone talk about it. If you want to know what will happen try going to the link in the topic or searching intrepid on wiki.ubuntu.com there are always wikis on suggestions of artwork and/or things that will be added
<MaximLevitsky> It doesn't, but it rings well
<gnomefreak> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=intrepid&titlesearch=Titles
<gnomefreak> first 39 of them are on artwork
<gnomefreak> make that it starts on #3
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot
<gnomefreak> oh i forgot i have a ideas wiki :(
<gnomefreak> oh well tomorrow i will update it i think
<AtomicSpark> haha. one of them makes it look like an orange mac.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, one major breakage for me: printing.
<DanaG> Totally broken.  foomatic-rip fails.
<DanaG> I had to roll back to the Hardy foomatic-filters package.
<DanaG> QtCore/qglobal.h: No such file or directory
<DanaG> !find qglobal.h
<ubottu> File qglobal.h found in libqt3-headers, libqt4-dev, lsb-build-desktop3
<DanaG> Aah.
<DanaG> Headers?  Not -dev?  No wonder I couldn't find it....
<DanaG> But I have those installed!
<DanaG> Complete error is this: /usr/include/kdemacros.h:162:29: error: QtCore/qglobal.h: No such file or directory
<DanaG> Anybody happen to know how to fix that?
<DanaG> !find QtCore/qglobal.h
<ubottu> Package/file qtcore/qglobal.h does not exist in intrepid
<rainwalker> 8.10 is the release that gets the visual refresh, right?
<RAOF> So I've heard.
<gnomefreak> artwork is last thing to go in
<gnomefreak> until its in we knwo nothing
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-22
<coz_> hey guys..this happened early on with jaunty ... I am getting high cpusage with /usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<coz_> is there a way to reset or kill this ?
<BUGabundo> that again??
<coz_> lol
<BUGabundo> its X
<coz_> oh
<BUGabundo> if you kill you know what happends
<coz_> yeah
<coz_> any mmm  it is surely slowing the system down
<coz_> it hasnt gone much above 15% useage this time as opposed to the %70  on jaunty when it happened :)
<coz_> ok just thought I would say that :)  I am sure its been reported already
<sahak> RAOF, I get the following message: [    0.000000] Unknown boot option `i915.modeset=1': ignoring
<sahak> and no KMS
<sahak> i am running fully up to date Ubuntu 9.10
<RAOF> sahak: And an intel card?
<sahak> yes
<RAOF> Yeah, it'll say that, and then work in my experience.
<sahak> RAOF, oh it does work actually :)
<sahak> I didn't check if it works :)
<RAOF> Heh.
<BUGabundo> Daviey: ping
<BUGabundo> Daviey: found your crazy PPA for PPA keys!
<BUGabundo> why did you make it ?
<Daviey> BUGabundo: Hey
<Daviey> BUGabundo: Thought it would be a good idea
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> you kill LP each time you upload all those 2k packages
<BUGabundo> and it gets you 100k karma points
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> but what lead you to do it?
<BUGabundo> its so easy to add a key
<BUGabundo> alias addkey='sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com'
<YDdraigGoch> software sources fetching the key automatically would be the ideal solution =)
<Daviey> BUGabundo: then don't use it.. and i don't upload "all" of them in one stint
<BUGabundo> YDdraigGoch: how safe would that be?
<Daviey> BUGabundo: There is also no need for the packages to be rebuilt per release
<BUGabundo> Daviey: I'm just trying to find your motivation for it
<YDdraigGoch> BUGabundo, just as safe as having to adding it manually? When you add a key, it pops up asking the question if you'd like to authenticate the package, and you say yes or no.
<YDdraigGoch> add a ppa*
<YDdraigGoch> s/package/ppa/
<YDdraigGoch> bah..tired, can't type straight =)
<BUGabundo> me neither
<BUGabundo> 1am here
<BUGabundo> get up at 7am
<YDdraigGoch> oooo i'm lazy, don't work. Don't have to get up in the mornings =P
<Daviey> BUGabundo: If you don't like it, don't use it  :)
<YDdraigGoch> Next upload of software-sources should let you paste a key directly though, rather than saving it to a file and then adding it. So that's an improvment at least :)
<YDdraigGoch> (i think i read that somewhere....)
<Daviey> YDdraigGoch: apt-key can accept stdin
<Daviey> BUGabundo: The PPA is also not just keys.. it also adds the PPA
<YDdraigGoch> Daviey, I'm all for using a GUI instead of the terminal.
<DanaG> hah, eduke32 just segfaults for me.
<BUGabundo> Daviey: funny question how do you had the key for that PPA ?
<Daviey> apt-key
<Daviey> BUGabundo: Funny how you call it crazy, and not bothered to look at the source :)
<BUGabundo> Daviey: I don't do code. I don't look at source!
<BUGabundo> don't take me bad... I just found it funny enouth to talk to you about it
<BUGabundo> and try to understand the reason behind it
<Daviey> There is a blog post in the works.. but not published yet
<BUGabundo> since its not clear to me, even after we talked
<BUGabundo> ok ok
<BUGabundo> ping me then
<Daviey> BUGabundo: I carefully throttled the queue to avoid performance impact on the build daemons during initial upload
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> read some say when you did the last batch, it was worse then the LangPacks
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> nvm
<BUGabundo> thanks for the time
<Daviey> BUGabundo: where was this said?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> its a secret
<Daviey> ?
<BUGabundo> nvm
 * BUGabundo alt+sysrq+SLEEP
<mbeichorn> hi I am having some power management problems in karmic alpha 2, powertop is reporting c0 60% of the time and 400+ wakeups-per-second anyone come across this?
<Sarvatt> mbeichorn: are the wakeups in your touchpad? because i get ~500 wakeups a second during touchpad use on any kernel :D
<koshari> anyone tried grub2?
<ghindo> koshari, Sure have.
<koshari> any gotchas to be aware of?
<billybigrigger> depends
<billybigrigger> are you dual booting?
<billybigrigger> and you might be affected by a bug in grub that affects some when upgrading, but its a pretty easy fix
<ghindo> koshari, It's worked fine for me.  Check the wiki:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Grub2Testing
<koshari> i beleive the nruve numbering system dont need the devices.list anymore, is that true?
<billybigrigger> device.map
<billybigrigger> is that what you mean?
<koshari> on grub >1 sd devices need to be mapped to hd deviced in the sources.list file,
<koshari> sorry, devices.map file
<koshari> /boot/grub/device.map
 * VK7HSE Just about to attempt (2nd time!) an install of karmic Alpha2 on my Eee... (standard desktop)
<dupondje> not working ?
<karmictest2> hi there
<karmictest2> running an test as you can see
<karmictest2> is this the right channel for karmic ?
<karmictest2> :)
<karmictest2> rc 2 is trying to mount the old floppy drive constantly, is this an known bug?
<arand> Indeed
<karmictest2> i had to put in an floppy disk, wich i had a hard time to find, to ease the constant mounting of the floppy drive, wich was empty...
<arand> btw, the "indeed" was meant for this being the right chat and not for the bug, I don't know about that one, been a couple of years since I saw a floppy....
<karmictest2> alpha is not nice for a floppy drive
<karmictest2> its trying to kill it.... :P
<karmictest2> installer went smooth, and the rest is ok for so far...
<arand> Maybe the "kills your kittens" notice shouldn't have been stripped from the wiki just yet ;)
<karmictest2> hehe
<karmictest2> hmm found the bug
<karmictest2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/384469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384469 in devicekit-disks "constantly polls floppy drive" [Medium,Fix committed]
<karmictest2> constant polling...will be fixed, so i am at rest..
<karmictest2> :
<karmictest2> :)
<MonTree> is there a xbox-ubuntu channel?
<SwedeMike> you mean xbmc?
<SwedeMike> it's called #xbmc-linux
<MonTree> Wellark,
<MonTree> SwedeMike, ok let me check it out
<MonTree> SwedeMike, i mean for x360
<kujiu> hi
<EagleSn> Why Totem is now capable to auto-scan DVB channels on Karmic? Missing plugin?
<EagleSn> * is NOT capable
<EagleSn> totem doesm't able to scan channels
<Pici> If it was able to do that in previous releases, its probably a bug.
<EagleSn> Totem hangs at playing dvb
<tgpraveen> does karmic have the new volume control
<tgpraveen> ?
<tgpraveen> the one with per-app volume setting,etc
<dupondje> u can install it
<dupondje> gnome-volume-control-pulse
<tgpraveen> yeah but was wondering why they have not made the change
<tgpraveen> many changes are planned for karmic from jaunty but till now karmic is looking
<tgpraveen> just like jaunty
<tgpraveen> very few changes implemented tilll now
<tgpraveen> it seems it will take till alpha 4 to notice a difference
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<mbeichorn> my 9.10A2 is killing my battery, with nothing open the computer idles at 60% cpu usage, and powertop reports "45.9% (551.1) <kernel IPI> : Rescheduling interrupts", what is a good way to fix this
<dupondje> what proces uses the that much cpu ?
<mbeichorn> thats just in system monitor doesnt show anythig
<mbeichorn> maybe 20% is visible in processes
<SAMER> HELLO
<SAMER> HOW ALL
<SAMER> PLS SOME HELP ABOUT UBUNTU SYSTEM
<Pici> SAMER: Firstly, can you lose the caps? Secondly, are you running 9.10 (Karmic)? This channel is only for support of this pre-release, all other Ubuntu support should be in #ubuntu
<arand> SAMER: kill the caps, are you running Karmic
<SAMER> i runing ubuntu 9 and hope to find some one help me to know how i use i still runing it new and need some one help to get out microsoft system
<SAMER> indeed i  so dont know where is iam
<SAMER> pls guide me to go where is my friend use ubuntu 9
<tgpraveen> SAMER: as you seem to have trouble with english mayy=be you should try your county's ubuntu channel?
<SAMER> yes pls but how i go there where is the channel
<SAMER> i use irc new so sorry for trouble
<Pici> SAMER: What is your native language?
<SAMER> arabic
<Pici> !sa
<ubottu> For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<SAMER> i know eng. but i cant write correct
<SAMER> but sorry i dont know how i can go to this channel
<dupondje> mbeichorn: do ps aux
<arand> type /join #channelname
<SAMER> where i type it
<SAMER> i did no one arw there
<mbeichorn> dupondje: nice trick, but it only reports 30% activity, mostly to X and the terminal window
<arand> you just type it here.
<mbeichorn> system monitor still shows 60 usage
<anachronik_> SAMER, hey don't forget to exchange #channelname with #nameofthechannel ;)
<mbeichorn> and my 5hrs bat life is now 1
<SAMER> yes thank you but where i have to write it
<SAMER> i from the morning follow website guide till i arrived here
<arand> SAMER: just directly into the chat.
<anachronik_> NO, don't do it, SAMER
<tgpraveen> SAMER: the text box where you are typing this msgs
<anachronik_> it's dangerous
<anachronik_> NEVER type anything *directly* into the chat
<anachronik_> it can explode
<SAMER> sorry
<anachronik_> it's okay
<arand> anachronik_: pu-lease...
<Pici> anachronik_: stop
<arand> How can I check which packages are installed *by default* in different versions of ubuntu? (specifically looking at cups-driver-gutenprint package in jaunty & karmic)
<Hobbsee> arand: check the manifests @ cdimage.ubuntu.com
<arand> Hobbsee: will do
<SAMER> i have to say thank you for all helpd me here i arrived my chnnael
<arand> Hobbsee: um, ok, that show wether or not the package is on the cd, but does that also imply that it is always installed by default?
<Hobbsee> oh, true
 * Hobbsee doesn't recall, at this time of night, short of tracing down the ubuntu-desktop dependency tree
<arand> Oh, that actually did it, strangely enough, cups-driver-gutenprint _is_ a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, but it was not installed...
<hexa--> !stacktrace
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stacktrace
<hexa--> !debugging
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<SAMER> HELLO ALL
<SAMER> PLS I HAVE ONE QUESTION I TRY TO CONNECT TO THE INTERNET VIA BLUETOOTH CONNECTION WITH UBUNTU 9 ANY ONE CAN HELP PLS
<hggdh> SAMER, (1) please do not use caps; (2) this channel deals with Ubuntu +1 (Karmic Koala 9.10, the next Ubuntu version); (3) we do not deal with Jaunty (9.04); (4) if you are running 9.04, please go to #ubuntu for support
<SAMER> ok thanks
 * genii makes more coffee
<EagleSn> hi, grub2 cannot detect my Windows Vista installation, can I add my Windows OS to grub 2?
<tgpraveen1> EagleSn: known problem
<tgpraveen1> you should read the known problems section in th release pafge
<EagleSn> I read about it before
<EagleSn> I supose there must be a manual fix
<billybigrigger> anyone have any luck with sound in flash yet?
<ripps> update-manager is asking me to do a partial upgrade, should I do it?
<tgpraveen1> ripps: if it is not removing anything
<tgpraveen1> then maybe  it won't be that bad
<Pici> I always use apt-get to upgrade, that way I can see all at once what its planning to do
<ripps> Pici tgpraveen1: it's trying to remove mono-2.0-runtime, mono-common, and mono-jit
<tgpraveen1> ripps:  that will probably break apps like
<tgpraveen1> fspot,banshee,tomboy etc
<tgpraveen1> not sure
<tgpraveen1> best to not do
<creative1412_> guys i have \reported this bug
<creative1412_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdebi/+bug/390414
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 390414 in gdebi "When i want to install ANY deb file with double click it refuse " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<creative1412_> any ohas?
<Pici> ripps: Looks like its installing other mono packages in their place.
<ripps> are those packages unnecessary now?
<Pici> ripps: I have mono-2.0-gac mono-gac mono-runtime listed in place of the others that its removing.
<ripps> Pici: I'll upgrade then, if anything goes wrong, I'll blame you :P
<Pici> ripps: okay. er. I think.
<ripps> :)
<ripps> grub-pc is asking me which drives to install grub on. I have Ubuntu on sda and Windows on sdb, do I select both of them or just sda
<billybigrigger> sda\
<mrwes> I don't see where I can add an IRC account in the new IM app Empathy
<kklimonda> you need telepathy-idle package
<BUGabundo> heyyyyy kklimonda
<kklimonda> you were just waiting for me to show up :P
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo, how was your day? was the weather as bad in portugal as it was here?
<mrwes> WTF....IRC support is not built in?
<mrwes> er
<kklimonda> mrwes: all protocols are handled by one library or another
<mrwes> yah?
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: clouded and colder
<BUGabundo> hey lemonade. nice to see you here!
<BUGabundo> hey DanaG
<mrwes> do they plan to change that, so IRC is included?
<kklimonda> mrwes: I don't know, probably yes
<mrwes> I mean it asks me to import my accounts for Pidgin -- nice. However, it's kind of silly the IRC account doesn't show up until I installed the telepathy package
<DanaG> I'll only consider using Empathy if they make the logs work with pidgin.
<DanaG> Or have a plugin to do so.
<DanaG> Or have a Windows version of Empathy.
<DanaG> I don't want to be missing conversation history in one OS.
<RichardWolfVI> hello
<RichardWolfVI> I'd like to know how to remove the top panel
<kklimonda> RichardWolfVI: the same way you remove the bottom one.
<DanaG> right-click it.
<RichardWolfVI> kklimonda: Itrhe option is grayed out
<kklimonda> RichardWolfVI: unless it's the last panel standing, then you have to disable starting gnome-panel on login
<RichardWolfVI> how do I do that?
<RichardWolfVI> Ii'm planning to replace gnome panel with awn
<RichardWolfVI> *I'm
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: gnome-do with Docky skin is WAYYY better then AWM
<BUGabundo> trust me
<RichardWolfVI> OK
<kklimonda> RichardWolfVI: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1132157.html
<kklimonda> RichardWolfVI: the post with "required_component_list" not the one where a guy suggests to set X and Y to some huge values
<dupondje> pfft, pulseaudio still fucked up :(
<thekorn_> ohh, telepathy needs an extra package for irc? thats weird
<dupondje> still no sound on audacious when flash playing
<BUGabundo> dupondje: I lost all audio
<dupondje> and other way around :(
<BUGabundo> after todays updates
<kklimonda> dupondje: language..
<dupondje> BUGabundo: thats even worse :s
<BUGabundo> !language ! dupondje
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !language | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dupondje> :)
<BUGabundo> got to go
<BUGabundo> bbl, I think
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: ALSA here, I have audio :D
<BUGabundo> lolol
<kklimonda> thekorn_: telepathy need a package for every protocol. the one for irc just isn't a dependency of empathy (i think it's in suggests field)
<thekorn_> kklimonda, ok, and what is the use of telepathy-haze then?
<thekorn_> libpurple speaks irc
<kklimonda> thekorn_: probably -haze isn't finished
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: I'd like gocky not to take my screen scpace
<BUGabundo> RichardWolfVI: it can hide
<RichardWolfVI> BUGabundo: How?
<BUGabundo> there's an option on it
<thekorn_> kklimonda, right, maybe that's the case,
<BUGabundo> but now I have to go
<dupondje> i'm fixxing file-roller atm
<BUGabundo> bye
<dupondje> its a hell :(
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-23
<EagleSn> cant I add a windows system to grub 2?
<ryanpg> anyone experiencing solid black drop shadows with intel and compiz?
<VK7HSE> have yet to get a working karmic :(
<billybigrigger> why?
<VK7HSE> getting a kernel panic with kernel stack is corrupted in: c045b765  I'm attempting to install on a SDHC on my Eee 701SD (I have jaunty desktop on the SSD)
<VK7HSE> Gah now grub2 is corrupted!... trying again with a 4th attempt!... :)
<KDesk> hi
<KDesk> Can I copy the firefox/xulrunner packages from Karmic to Jaunty?
<KDesk> to use them in Jaunty I mean.
<RAOF> Possibly.  You'd be better off trying to rebuild them in Jaunty, though.
<KDesk> RAOF: ok, thanks!
<DanaG> hmm, to fix the grub2 thing... should I use a daily image instead?
<DanaG> Or can I just ignore the failure to install grub2?
<DanaG> I already have grub1 on the thing, so as long as the installer will let me go on, I'll be fine.
<billybigrigger> fix what grub 2 thing?
<Zorael> LP #385995 I wager
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385995 in grub-installer "sometimes tries to edit menu.lst even with GRUB 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385995
<SeveredCross> Has anyone experienced breakage with network-manager-gnome not storing a WEP password correctly?
<SeveredCross> I keep entering the hex code, yet it keeps getting changed to 40/128-bit ASCII.
<SeveredCross> With the wrong code, no less.
<SeveredCross> (I verified this by adding it manually via the connection editor, then closing the editor, reopening it, and seeing that it shows 40/128-bit instead of hex.
<SeveredCross> There's an open bug about this in the Plasma widget for KDE, but nothing in n-m-gnome.
<SeveredCross> Oh shit, ubiquity crashed. :|
 * SeveredCross hopes this installation is complete and reboots.
<SeveredCross> Hmm. I seem to have fixed it by not entering my WEP key, but entering the passcode that the key is generated from as the 128-bit Hexadecimal key.
 * SeveredCross shrugs.
<DanaG> oh hey, if I make a new /boot partition (to be shared between jaunty and karmic), what's a good size for it?  512 megs, or 1 gig?
<SeveredCross> I'd say 512 MB is plenty enough.
<DanaG> okay, cool.
 * SeveredCross doesn't see kernels taking up more than half a gig.
<DanaG> It'll be for both Jaunty and Karmic, though.
<SeveredCross> Still.
<DanaG> Cool.
<DanaG> Besides, I have space to spare in front, anyway.
<DanaG> So if need be, I can resize it.
<RAOF_> And it's just the core kernel, too.  I've run with a 50Mb /boot.
<RAOF_> But that was a bit anoying; I couldn't have more than ~10 kernels there.
<DanaG> hah, my gpio logic on my hda-intel chip is screwy.
<DanaG> It asserts the mute pin any time powersave turns ... off.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> ooh, the new world map (new since when?) in ubiquity rocks.
<SeveredCross> I think it's new as of Jaunty.
<DanaG> yargh, why is gnome assuming 96dpi, when xdpy shows the correct 147?
<DanaG> ah, I upgraded TO jaunty, instead of fresh-installing.  That's why I wasn't sure.
<DanaG> Ubiquity is annoying if you have lots of partitions... every time you fiddle with one, it rescans them all.
<DanaG> hmm, I wonder if it's possible to keep my passwd synchronized between jaunty and karmic.
<SeveredCross> That's actually partman's fault I think.
<DanaG> s/wd/word/
 * SeveredCross grumbles about stupid dependencieis.
<SeveredCross> Why does network-manager have a hard dependency on ppp.
<SeveredCross> That should be a recommends, because I don't *use* ppp, and I don't want it installed, but I do use network-manager.
<SeveredCross> Dammit, bloody Totem has broken volume handling too.
 * SeveredCross grumbles some more.
<thomthom> any one home
<coz_> thekorn,  not sure   I know I am here :)
<thekorn> I'm not
<thekorn> ;)
<thomthom> are you getting higher than normal cpu usage with compiz?
<coz_> thekorn,  sorry
<coz_> thomthom,  I meant you
<thekorn> no problem
<coz_> thomthom,  let me check
<coz_> thomthom,  no not here
<thomthom> my cores between 20% and 40%
<coz_> yikes
<coz_> thomthom,  have you updated today?
<thomthom> seems to only happen when I load up compiz
<coz_> mm
<thomthom> yeah
<coz_> thomthom,  ok I am on kubuntu right now I assume you are on gnome?
<coz_> thomthom,  is t his an upgrade  from 9.04?
<thomthom> yeah, gnome
<syn-ack> Any idea how much longer till the bug in screen is resloved?
<coz_> thomthom,  or is this a clean install?
<thomthom> oh, you talking about update from 9.04 to 9.10, no It is clean with all the updates that have been delivered so far
<coz_> thomthom,  ok mm
<coz_> thomthom,  not sure then... which video card?
<thomthom> nvidia 9500gt
<coz_> thomthom,  and how are you starting compiz?    in terminal    ps ax | grep compiz
<coz_> just the command is all I want to see
<syn-ack> rather not screen but screen-profiles...
<thomthom> no, compiz fusion icon
<coz_> ok
<coz_> thomthom,   right click fusion icon    Compiz optionis   tick loose bindings
<thomthom> loose binding and indirect bindings are both enabled
<DanaG> wow, karmic boots damn fast.
<DanaG> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.  This probably reflects a bug in the program.  The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.  (Details: serial 1552 error_code 2 request_code 116 minor_code 0)
<coz_> thomthom,  not both  only loose bindings
<coz_> thomthom,  you have nvidia correct?
<thomthom> yeah
<coz_> thekorn,  ok then only loose binding
<syn-ack> hah
<syn-ack> t'was fixed 12 mins ago
 * syn-ack goes to update
<thomthom> coz: http://pastebin.ca/1470832
<coz_> oh :)
<coz_> thomthom,  ok mm
<thomthom> unchecking indirect didn't help
<DanaG> hmm, how do I fix my g-s-d?
<coz_> thekorn,  that looks fine
<coz_> thomthom,  ok
<coz_> thomthom,  then I am not sure  ... it is alpha so ....
<thomthom> yeah, I was just wondering if anyone else was experiencing the same issue
<coz_> thomthom,  as i said  not here  at least for the moment :)
<DanaG> yargh, it worked last time I booted... but doesn't work this time.
<DanaG> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:6471): DEBUG: Starting keyboard manager
<DanaG> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<syn-ack> How long does it generally take the updated patch to go from a confirmed bug fix to being in the repos?
<syn-ack> rather, a fixed-released to the repos...
<anachronik_> don't compiz use only graph card resources? also a lot of CPU?
<DanaG> okay, I've tracked it down to the "mouse" plugin, quite specifically.
<DanaG> I wonder why the mouse thingy would do that.
<DanaG> And why the heck is the spellchecker marking 100% of all words wrong?
 * DanaG puts laptop in sleep mode.
<DanaG> oh, and Nautilus is ignoring my icon theme.
<syn-ack> heh
<DanaG> ah, had to kill it; it came back with the right theme.
<DanaG> I still wonder why the g-s-d mouse plugin crashes the daemon.
<DanaG> (WW) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: unable to handle keycode 425
<DanaG> damnit, my hotkeys still won't work, thanks to that.
<DanaG> ugh, and my power button is totally ignored.
<DanaG> ... by the desktop, I mean.
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/391035
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391035 in aptitude "aptitude stops displaying downloads" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> crappor bug :P
<sjokkis> is this a problem only i'm having, or is pulseaudio completely broken in karmic, and has been for about a month?
<sjokkis> with the latest version i'm finally no longer getting refused connections, but i'm still not getting audio
<dupondje> I have sound
<dupondje> but another person in here had also completely no sound :s
<dupondje> I installed Alpha 1 a month or so ago
<dupondje> then I had no sound
<dupondje> installed Jaunty then, and upgraded to Karmic
<dupondje> and it was working
<dupondje> so :s
<sjokkis> very strange
<sjokkis> well, i am no longer getting refused connections, so maybe it just needs some fiddling
<dupondje> you need to power on your speakers :D
<sjokkis> oh yeah
<arranna> Why Karmic Koalas UNR daily builds is provided by CD ISO -images and not by USB IMG -images?
<sjokkis> why english difficult?
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<tgpraveen> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi tgpraveen
<wd4lko> How can I get grub2 to install all of my OS's ? grub.cfg only has the one I'm using now !
<charlie-tca> latest images should be fixed for that
<wd4lko> Just did update and looked at grub.cfg and only one listing.
<charlie-tca> It would take a new install
<charlie-tca> it was brokien in alpha2
<nixternal> anyone having issues with 2.6.30-10?
<nixternal> I am getting a black screen of death
<nixternal> I have mass encryption, so I enter my password 3 times, the first 2 are fine, and then after the 2nd, it goes to a black screen, ie screen is off...I can enter my 3rd encryption password and it boots, but it boots to a garbled tty
<nixternal> i notice when I boot in recovery mode, after the 2nd password, the vga size is much smaller, ie. vga=791 or such..I have tried booting vga=normal and nofb without any luck
<billybigrigger> 30-9 just came to my updates a few days ago
<nixternal> 2.6.30-10.12 is what I just upgraded to
<billybigrigger> through updates?
<nixternal> billybigrigger: yes
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> dunno, i just updated still 30-9
<billybigrigger> don't know what to tell ya :P
<nixternal> ya, trying to find out from the kernel peeps now
<yofel_> 30-10 came out yesterday iirc and the meta-packages were updated today
<billybigrigger> linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<billybigrigger> seems they are being held back for me
<nixternal> looks like it could be a framebuffer issue
<albert23> nixternal: KMS was switched on for intel
<nixternal> billybigrigger: I dist-upgrade like an insane mofo :)
<billybigrigger> hehe
<nixternal> not of that safe upgrade crap
<nixternal> i like to cry every now and then :)
<albert23> nixternal: you can test if kms is the problem by adding i915.modeset=0 on the boot line
<nixternal> albert23: groovy, I will do that right now....
<nixternal> let me bump over to the desktop here
<nixternal> here we go
<nixternal> hrmm, said it was ignoring that i915.modeset
<albert23> that's ok
<nixternal> albert23: you got it bud, it is kms
<nixternal> right as you said that, the kernel peeps brought up the same thing :)
<nixternal> albert23: issue is that KMS doesn't work with PAE yet
<albert23> ah -server kernel
<nixternal> no, -generic actually
<albert23> hmm, when did that get PAE?
<nixternal> hrmm, I think they got it without knowing it because they said it only happens with -server when people are running dekstop
<albert23> nixternal: check if HIGHMEM64G is set in /boot/config-2.6.30-10-generic
<albert23> That is what actually disables gem
<nixternal> albert23: it isn't in there
<albert23> then you don't have PAE
<nixternal> looks like xorg isn't in sync
<albert23> nixternal: X didn't start at all?
<nixternal> it died before x actually
<albert23> which card do you have?
<nixternal> intel gma950/965
<albert23> nixternal: whith gma950 or older width larger the 2048 can cause trouble. With 965 that should still work
<albert23> nixternal: does grep fake /var/log/Xorg.0.log return something?
<Sarvatt> do you have a dmesg from the boot nixternal?
<nixternal> albert23: returns nothing
<nixternal> Sarvatt: it is an issue with xorg not being in sync right now with the kernel
<Sarvatt> well I'd like to say otherwise and think its more probably related to the initramfs-tools update just now that puts intel_agp and i915 into the initrd but the drm needs to be loaded before i915, but i'd need to see the dmesg to verify that :)
<nixternal> well, initramfs-tools just updated...like right now I did an upgrade and initramfs-tools was in it
<nixternal> let me test that
<BluesKaj> yup, saw that as well
<nixternal> I didn't have the new initramfs when I witnessed the problem
<nixternal> oh boy
<nixternal> Sarvatt: you mgiht be on to something here
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> Sarvatt: it is working again
<nixternal> man, usplash is very small
<Sarvatt> did you change something or just rebooted?
<nixternal> just rebooted
<Sarvatt> ah ok
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> I spoke to soon
<Sarvatt> glxinfo | grep "OpenGL renderer"
<Sarvatt> does it say software rasterizer?
<nixternal> can't do that :)
<nixternal> no x
<Sarvatt> any way you can get the dmesg off it?
<nixternal> nothing, had to go back and do the i915.modeline thing
<Sarvatt> I'll just reboot to see if i have the same problem on the ubuntu kernel too
<nixternal> guessing Sarvatt had the same problem
<billybigrigger> heh
<albert23> well, kms with standard karmic kernel works fine here
<Sarvatt> nixternal: ah its not that, works fine here
<Sarvatt> try booting with nomodeset added to the kernel options
<nixternal> Sarvatt: k, I did the glxinfo line and it does return software rasterizer
<Sarvatt> drm open failures in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<nixternal> yes
<albert23> nixternal: can you try and boot with kms, but without usplash?
<nixternal> albert23: trying that right now
<nixternal> albert23: doesn't work
<Sarvatt> are you forcing anything in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules or booting with i915.modeset=1 for some reason by any chance?
<nixternal> nope
<nixternal> if there is soemthing in there, I didn't force it..I will take a look here ina  second
<Sarvatt> dmesg and Xorg.0.log would help alot
<nixternal> by setting nomodeset during boot, it starts up just fine
<nixternal> well, at least it gets to KDM
<nixternal> and compositing works now
<nixternal> Sarvatt: nothing is set in modules
<nixternal> if I edit grub at boot and set 'nomodeset' it works perfectly
<thomthom> top reports xorg has high cpu usage with compiz enabled, though it was compiz but turns out it is xorg.
<tgpraveen> !360905
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 360905
<tgpraveen> bug no. 360905
<billybigrigger> whats bug 360905
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 360905 in network-manager "Network-Manager not seeing broadband card" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/360905
<billybigrigger> :P
<SKB> does anyone have any ideas how to get back my keyboard and mouse input when xorg starts ? I guess it is hal problem :|
<DanaG> oh hey, is there any easy way to get grub2 to embed in a partition?
<DanaG> I realized that legacy grub won't deal well with multiple OSes trying to update-grub in the same partition.
<DanaG> And why does grub-pc conflict with grub-efi?  They should be able to both install at the same time, as Fedora does.
<dupondje> 2.6.30-10 broken ?
<dupondje> it doesn't boot here it seems :s
<Sarvatt> dupondje: intel graphics and no /etc/X11/xorg.conf file by any chance? :D
<Joelio> Hi all, just installed Karmic mini, but I'm getting 'sleep: invalid number '0.1'' upon booting.. any ideas?
<Joelio> also the UUID's a screwed
<Joelio> withing grub.cfg, had to use /dev/sda1 for root for th time being
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: still having boot problems?
<timing> is netbook remix daily build still broken?
<billybigrigger> didnt know there was an unr daily build for karmic
<timing> o it's a jaunty daily image
<timing> never mind then :-)
<billybigrigger> :P
<Twigathy> oops, too many kernel updates -- no space on /boot >_>
<Twigathy> (It's only a 100M partition for me c_c)
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> SKB::: you still looking for some help with your keyboard/mouse input?
<SKB> yea
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193406
<SKB> that's my thread :P
<billybigrigger> oh hah i didn't read it
<SeveredCross> Anyone noticed that Totem likes to set the main PulseAudio volume?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....what should I install to get hotmail e-mails?
<billybigrigger> m_tadeu::: any web browser?
<m_tadeu> billybigrigger: naaa....with a mail client
<m_tadeu> I used to use hotway or something like that....but I don't seem to find it on the repos
<SeveredCross> Thunderbird?
<dupondje> Sarvatt: can't find root :s
<billybigrigger> yeah thunderbird will read it
<billybigrigger> just need to find out hotmail's pop3 server
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: grub?
<dupondje> grub2
<m_tadeu> I'm using kmail, so that's why I was looking for something like hotway
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: did you just update to grub2?
<dupondje> no been grub2 for a week now
<billybigrigger> or is this after karmic updates?
<dupondje> 2.6.30-9 boots perfect
<dupondje> 2.6.30-10 doesn't boot
<billybigrigger> does it spit a grub error?
<billybigrigger> can you pastebin something or is it on the pc your using?
<dupondje> its the pc i'm using :)
<billybigrigger> do you remember the error?
<dupondje> getting same errors as Joelio  pasted
<dupondje> sleep: invalid number '0.1'
<billybigrigger> have you looked at the boot line?
<billybigrigger> does anything look out of place?
<dupondje> its the same as -9 kernel which boots
<dupondje> so its correct :s
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> seems to be a few 30-10 errors today :P
<dupondje> yep :( sux
<ripps> I just woke, booted into Karmic, and now my Wacom Graphire 3 doesn't work. I use it as my mouse, is anybody else having trouble?
<billybigrigger> skb was
<ripps> xorg.0.log has this: Wacom Graphire3 Wacom X driver can't grab event device, errno=16
<SeveredCross> Jesus christ, WTF, why is everything skipping.
<SeveredCross> VLC skips, Totem fucks the sound up.
 * SeveredCross grumbles.
<billybigrigger> hehe
<billybigrigger> vlc is fine here
<ripps> billybigrigger: did skb fix it?
<billybigrigger> no
<billybigrigger> he had kb/mouse input problems
<billybigrigger> and he left
<billybigrigger> so i dunno hehe
<ripps> Well, there appears to be a new kernel to update, maybe that will fix it.
<dupondje> the new kernel is borked :P
<billybigrigger> how are you guys updating?
<billybigrigger> 30-10 is being held back for me
<dupondje> not here :p
<dupondje> i386 ?
<ripps> Nothing was held back in my Update queue
<billybigrigger> Linux cabo 2.6.30-9-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 12 13:08:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> remade the initramfs
<dupondje> lets reboot :x
<ripps> Of course, I did partial upgrade yesterday, that removed several mono components, but it seems they were replaced with different packages, nothing seems to be broken with it though.
<billybigrigger> 32bit or 64bit?
<billybigrigger> linux-generic
<billybigrigger>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<billybigrigger> those are being held back on my 64bit machine
<dupondje> outch !
<billybigrigger> ?
<Mike_lifeguard> I see Karmic is going to use ext4 by default. However, I recall there were some issues - I'm just wondering if they've been fixed. One was losing data in gnome's hidden files due to delayed allocation. Another was hangs while deleting large files. And the last was the online defrag wasn't written yet.
<dupondje> billybigrigger: not kernel broken
<dupondje> initramfs-tools is
<billybigrigger> ahhh
<dupondje> where does that 'sleep: invalid number '0.1''
<dupondje> come from ?
<billybigrigger> i don't know :P
<Sarvatt> online defrag is written and working now Mike_lifeguard
<Sarvatt> its in linus' master branch and will be in 2.6.31-rc1 in a few days
 * Mike_lifeguard checks it off
<SwedeMike> though that is the kind of feature I'd recommend to not use until it's been shown to be fully mature
<SwedeMike> I don't trust new filesystems
<Mike_lifeguard> which I guess they'll backport to .30
<Sarvatt> nope, that'd be too big a feature for a stable release update..
<Sarvatt> i just defragged 790k files with it, worked good for me at least
<Mike_lifeguard> but Karmic isn't released yet
<Sarvatt> yeah 2.6.31 is going to be in karmic, no worries there
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, I thought it was .30 for karmic
<Mike_lifeguard> ...according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/TechnicalOverview#Linux%20kernel%202.6.30
<Mike_lifeguard> in fact, it's apparently based on 2.6.30-rc5 not the final release? O.o
<Mike_lifeguard> oh, this is alpha 2
<dupondje> outch :P
<BUGabundo> Bom S. João para tds, e cuidado com as espinhas :))
<dupondje> come on
<dupondje> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
<dupondje> # Busybox version: 1.13.3
<dupondje> who/what generates this ? ;)
<billybigrigger> is that your grub.cfg?
<dupondje> nooo
<dupondje> busybox-1.13.3/debian/config/deb
<billybigrigger> oh, thought you were still on your boot problem
<dupondje> yep
<dupondje> i'm still on it
<dupondje> its a mistake
<dupondje> in the busybox make config
<syn-ack> Good morning, kids. :D
<BUGabundo> good afternoon dady syn-ack
<BUGabundo> :)
<syn-ack> thats right, represent, I am yo daddy. :P
 * syn-ack runs
<syn-ack> w00t. Got the new version of screen downloaded.
<BUGabundo> so mono updates broke gnome-do??
 * BUGabundo looks at IDCard and then takes a peak at syn-ack acne bubbles
<Joelio> is there a problem with evolution in Karmic? I'm getting a libc error..
<BUGabundo> anyone elese lossing the cursor on input boxes?
<dupondje> building new version of busybox
<dupondje> if it works, i'm going to put it on my ppa
<dupondje> until its fixed
<zaccour> will the alpha release installation erase my firefox bookmarks?
<dupondje> LOL
<dupondje> why would it ?
<zaccour> dupondje, i dunno, didn't know?
<BUGabundo> zaccour: only if you formart
<BUGabundo> plus BACKUPS  BACKUPS BACKUPS
<BUGabundo> brb
<BUGabundo> need to restart pidgin
<BUGabundo> sucks tnot be able to see what you are writing
<zaccour> i think i wanna install it and ride into the final release
<zaccour> speaking of pidgin, i found the fix
<zaccour> the yahoo fix i meant
<BUGabundo> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> still the same... strange
<zaccour> how do i change my sound settings back to default?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> how are they now?
<dupondje> lets reboot :P
<billybigrigger> wierd, i updated from 9.04 - 9.10 on a vbox install and i get a 30-10 kernel, but still -09 on my machine
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: so now i will be able to help you maybe :P
<dupondje> :p
<dupondje> I know where the problem is
<dupondje> its busybox
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> i get a different error
<billybigrigger> error: unkown command 'initrd'
<billybigrigger> :P
<shadeslayer> was plymouth introduced recently?
<shadeslayer> in the recent updates?
<billybigrigger> i thought plymouth was dropped
<shadeslayer> billybigrigger: really?
<Pici> I thought it was dropped as well.
<SeveredCross> Ditto.
<billybigrigger> i think they dropped it because the dev's want their 10s boot :P
<shadeslayer> hmm...ok
<shadeslayer> thats nice :)
 * shadeslayer likes the way the devs think
<shadeslayer> i asked because i noticed a new entry for plymouth in kde-look.org
<Pici> kde-look isn't just ubuntu.
<shadeslayer> Pici: no i mean an entirely new entrt
<shadeslayer> *entry
<Pici> shadeslayer: So?
<shadeslayer> Pici: so i thought maybe plymouth was introduced,but as you guys tell me that it will be dropped ill leave
<billybigrigger> haha
<billybigrigger> anyone having a "unkown command 'initrd'" problem with grub?
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/eCL6fVac.html
<dupondje> billybigrigger:
<dupondje> root=UUID=
<dupondje> ;)
<billybigrigger> yeah tried removing root=
<billybigrigger> tried removing the search line too
<billybigrigger> still same error
<dupondje> weird
<dupondje> brb
<dupondje> reboot
<billybigrigger> my best guess is that updating from 9.04-9.10 screwed up my UUID
<dupondje> mmmm
<dupondje> booting problem fixed :P
<dupondje> bleh
<dupondje> now I need somebody to get the fix released :p
<billybigrigger> hmm
 * Ng wonders what's up with mono in karmic atm
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/391299
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391299 in busybox "Sleep of Float broken! (Enable SLEEP_FANCY & FLOAT)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> the bug :p
<dupondje> maby put in topic ? As everybody will have this issue :s
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: so you've fixed the sleep invalid number 0.1?
<billybigrigger> someone is asking for help on it, and i'd like to know if i can point them to your bug
<charlie-tca> Shouldn't the title of it be something like "sleep invalid number 0.1 in Karmic"?
<charlie-tca> Then anyone with it will find it right away
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca [[[[]]]
<charlie-tca> hey, BUGabundo
<dupondje> billybigrigger: yes its fixed
<billybigrigger> k
<dupondje> give my ppa
<billybigrigger> fixed my problem as well
<dupondje> it will update busybox-initramfs :)
<dupondje> and then just update-initramfs -uk all
<dupondje> :)
<billybigrigger> need to remove the search line and run insmod linux, then she'll boot fine
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: k, ill let him know and add that to my grub 2 wiki page :P
<ripps> Okay, I managed to fix my wacom issue by removing the wacom module, and then unplugging and replugging my tablet. This means it might be some kind of timing issue of when the module is loaded
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Known critical bugs: linux (intel gfx), busybox | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 2 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 | Paper Cuts Round 1: tinyurl.com/mhs2qb
<dupondje> dtchen: maby put my ppa into the topic, I made fix for busybox
<dupondje> or get the fix released ofc :p
<dupondje> see bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/busybox/+bug/391299
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391299 in busybox "Sleep of Float broken! (Enable SLEEP_FANCY & FLOAT)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> dtchen: ?
<dupondje> djsiegel1: I'm working on the https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/57210 bug, how should I set the status of it ? I made a patch and posted it upstream, it only needs to get reviewed by gnome developpers, and then it should prolly get commited into their repo
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 57210 in nautilus "Search button does not toggle search field" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<djsiegel1> dupondje: awesome, just make sure you follow up on it in case they need changes made
<djsiegel1> (I am sure you knew that)
<djsiegel1> dupondje: and mark it committed when upstream accepts :)
<dupondje> well first patch had some missing things :) I updated it today, and it works perfectly, so :)
<Sarvatt> i dont have any problem with it on the 6 machines i've put it on so far...
<dupondje> with what ? :)
<Sarvatt> busybox and/or the kernel being unbootable
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: using intel gpus?
<Sarvatt> just on one
<Sarvatt> nvidia and sis in the others
<dupondje> Sarvatt: weird, anyway its a bug, cause sleep 0.1 is used alot, and the current busybox doesn't support that
<dupondje> so there is no pause
<dupondje> but ofc, if the pause wasn't needed, it works in some cases
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-24
<BUGabundo> TMoraisTMoraisTMoraisTMoraisTMorais
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> wrong key.
<BUGabundo> forcing upgrade of MONO to see if I get GnomeDo back
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> gnome-do works on my testing machine
<billybigrigger> in vbox
<billybigrigger> but not my desktop, both are upgraded the same :P
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: what packages are you forcing?
<BUGabundo> pleanty
<BUGabundo> ok seems to be starting now
<BUGabundo> and working. just posted to identica
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> what is identica?
<BUGabundo> it's a FOSS µblog, based on twitter api
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: see PVT
<SeveredCross> BUGabundo: Why did you write MONO?
<SeveredCross> That's not the software's name...
<BUGabundo> me!?!
<BUGabundo> I don't do code! I don't even fix bugs on gwibber
<BUGabundo> much less write the all thing
<SeveredCross> 2009 Jun 23 19:30:02  BUGabundo: forcing upgrade of MONO to see if I get GnomeDo back
<BUGabundo> i' so confused right now! should be in bed! ehe
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: well MONO was stuck back! aptitude didn't even upgrade it
<SeveredCross> Why "MONO" though...It's "Mono."
<BUGabundo> so I opened Synaptic, purged a bunch of old libs and then upgraded _Mono_!
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: no idea why... maybe to enfatize it
<BUGabundo> I keep messing openSUSE too, by writing openSuse
<xyzzymaze> greetings all ... would not having dm-mod available at install of live-CD be issue for this channel?  To use lvm2?
<BUGabundo> guud questio xyzzymaze
<BUGabundo> since we now have grub2, I wonder if we can finally have a single LVM volume
<BUGabundo> would be great for EEEPC
<BUGabundo> with two SSDs
<xyzzymaze> BUGabundo: yes, it def would be .. system on one, data on the other, allocate as needed.
<xyzzymaze> BUGabundo: Weird that many other distro's have lvm2 at install and ubuntu (seems) to not .. I'm OK with doing a work around at install, I just want to get the module loaded!
<BUGabundo> xyzzymaze: ubuntu as it, on the alternate CD, not the live one
<BUGabundo> xyzzymaze: why would you place data on diff SSDs?
<BUGabundo> that's BAD!
<BUGabundo> plus one is much slower!
<BUGabundo> if you LVM both, you increase the average speed, and loose the size limits of both!
<xyzzymaze> BUGabundo: ah .. I'll look there .. well, yes, I was thinking from data backup and recov view ..
<BUGabundo> no need
<BUGabundo> since hardy, you can reinstall the system (and if you don't select format)
<xyzzymaze> BUGabundo: So you say,put all volumes in one vg?
<BUGabundo> the installer will remove all system files, leave the users ones, and then install fresh
<BUGabundo> xyzzymaze: put both SSDs on ONE logical volume, filled with /
<BUGabundo> and put swap on file too
<xyzzymaze> Cool, did not know this about alternate .. I will def do that.  I see .. yes, but if you loosed one ssd (say the 2nd one) what happens to that one lv?
<BUGabundo> lost data
<BUGabundo> but that would happen the same even if you only had ONE disk
<xyzzymaze> You are doing mirror or raid then, right? Ah ... , ok.. ;')
<BUGabundo> no raid
<BUGabundo> just LVM
<xyzzymaze> True, true .. I like the lvm appoach from me allocating the space as I see fit, and keeping back what does not need to be used.  So, if I dd or image an lv, it does not take as long.
<DanaG> odd... grub-efi gives me a bogus hd0 that contains only TWO of all of my partitions.
<DanaG> hd1 is the real drive, for some reason.
<xyzzymaze> Might want to look at the drive cables?  Is this ide or sata?
<RAOF> Also, if you ever want to migrate data _off_ a drive being used as an LVM physical volume, it rocks hard.  Everything can be done online, fully mounted.
<xyzzymaze> I thought grub device numbering was semi-related to physical cabling of the drives .. <shrug>
<xyzzymaze> RAOF: Absolutely .. another cool reason.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and how do you make grub2 set root to a specific uuid?
<DanaG> ... within a menuentry?
<RAOF> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set cdc5d3da-479a-469b-bf7a-45c53531e282
<xyzzymaze> no idea from me ... menu.lst?? just guessing here
<DanaG> that's a silly parameter name: --set
<DanaG> --set what?
<DanaG> better name would be --set-root
<RAOF> For those playing at home, that translates to "search for a drive with UUID=cdc5d3da-479a-469b-bf7a-45c53531e282 and set it to be the root drive"
<RAOF> None of those --options take parameters.  It could be search --set --whatever ...
<DanaG> STill, it's a bad name.
<RAOF> Feel free to file a bug, though.  That seems like a reasonable point.
<DanaG> It's like having a random button on your dashboard: "set"
<RAOF> Debian's grub2 maintainers are embedded in upstream, so if you can convince them...
<RAOF> Oh, you've got an nv2x card, don't you?
<RAOF> There's a reasonable chance that you'll be able to enable KMS (and possibly make your system hardlock when trying to start X) with a package from xorg-edgers soon.
<DanaG> who are you talking to now?
<RAOF> DanaG: You.  Or, anyone with an nv{1,2,3,4}x card.
<DanaG> Right now I'm mucking around trying to get a nice grub experience when having vista, jaunty, and karmic.
<xyzzymaze> Not me .. I was happy to actually get my ATI HD2400 card to work today with 9.04
<DanaG> But the grub2 on karmic won't let itself embed into a partition.
<DanaG> Why would grub-efi create a bogus second (or rather, "first) hard drive?
<DanaG> I have (hd0,1) and (hd0,2) that are the EFI partition and one of the Linux partitions... but nothing else.
<DanaG> ... and then I have an (hd1,x) that is the real hard drive.
 * BUGabundo $ bed ; echo command not found. please try apt-get install sleepdisorder 
<arand> !!
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/383668
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383668 in linux "Suspending with mounted ext3 formatted SD card erases partition table (karmic regression)" [High,Fix released]
<DanaG> yay, fixed.
<DanaG> ugh, I hate how they removed the logout and shutdown from the system menu.
<iflema> remove the user switcher from taskbar and it returns to system or at least it does in 9.04
<billybigrigger> anyone else getting this error while updating/upgrading?
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/aUPYdk.html
<AaronMT> Netsplit++
<ghindo> Is anybody else having trouble logging into GNOME?
<SeveredCross> Nope, can't say I am.
<ghindo> This last round of updates has presented the first challenge of this development cycle :p
<ripps> ghindo: are you a fresh install or an upgrade
<ghindo> ripps:  Upgrade.
<ripps> You might have encountered an upgrade path problem, I did a fresh install and I have no trouble logging in. File a bug and try to provid as much detail about how you login as possible
<DanaG> !busybox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about busybox
<DanaG> okay, where do I find out about that bug... before I actually run into it, rather than after?
<DanaG> And when'll NV17 likely be getting KMS?
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193947&page=3
<billybigrigger> DanaG::: you running 30-10 kernel?
<DanaG> Just installed it, in fact.
<DanaG> Haven't rebooted to it... and it doesn't have a nouveau module.
<DanaG> This is the PPA I'm using: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau
<billybigrigger> theres a ppa for the new busybox aswell
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/nouveau
<DanaG> What's the difference between those two?  =P
<billybigrigger> haha that was weird
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: did you sense your name being called in here or what?
<dupondje> haha no :P
<dupondje> where ? :)
<billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/nouveau  <------- this one's packages were published a day later
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> theres a ppa for the new busybox aswell
<billybigrigger> <billybigrigger> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa
<billybigrigger> * dupondje (n=dupondje@235.167-78-194.adsl-static.isp.belgacom.be) has joined #Ubuntu+1
<billybigrigger> :P
<dupondje> :P
<billybigrigger> 12:30am, must......get.....sleeeeeeeeeepp
<billybigrigger> night all
<DanaG> Tue Jun 23 23:24:59 PDT 2009
<DanaG> when will we have nouveau KMS on nv17?
<DanaG> myargh.
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<DanaG> bah.
<GunbladeIV> i upgraded to karmic by using update-manager -d
<GunbladeIV> and it failed to boot with <ALERT>cannot fint root by UUID. but workaround of rootdelay=60 to my kernel line in grub seem to work.
<dupondje> GunbladeIV: its busybox thats broken
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/~dupondje/+archive/ppa
<dupondje> add my ppa to sources.list
<dupondje> upgrade busybox-initramfs
<dupondje> and do: update-initramfs -uk all
<GunbladeIV> dupondje, i'll try
<dupondje> thats the real fix ;)
<GunbladeIV> thanks for the info
<dupondje> np :)
<maxb_> Anyone found detection of Synaptics touchpads has broken in the last day or so?
<maxb_> hal seems to have decided my touchpad is a mouse
<maxb_> ftr rollback to abi 9 kernel as workaround
<GunbladeIV> dupondje, that solve the boot problem
<GunbladeIV> mesa driver version 7.4 is buggy
<dupondje> :)
<dupondje> the fix will be in official repo's in some minutes :)
<GunbladeIV> i have to take 20 minute jst to revert back to 7.3
<dupondje> so no need to keep my ppa btw
<GunbladeIV> dupondje, noted.
<dupondje> damn, Furius Iso Mount Tool
<dupondje> great thing !
<slytherin> Can anyone running karmic and using brasero confirm that bug 270976 is fixed in latest gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad package?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270976 in gst-plugins-bad-multiverse0.10 "[SRU] gst-plugins-bad0.10 needs rebuilding with mjpegtools to enable burning video with Brasero" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270976
<dupondje> how to test :)
<dupondje> as launchpad is down atm
<slytherin> dupondje: it is accessible now in read only mode
<dupondje> u can"t view bugs :)
<slytherin> dupondje: I am able to view the bug mentioned.
<dupondje>  Launchpad is offline for scheduled maintenance. We should be back soon.
<dupondje> totally not :P
<slytherin> ahh, now it is not accessible for me too
 * robin0800 launchpad planned maintenance 24th June 2009 from 09.00 UTC
<dupondje> mmm, seems like there were some packages with a newer version in Jaunty then Karmic when I did upgrade, now how can I revert those packages to the latest karmic version ?
<christop_> after the latest update my gnome session ends after i unlock the default keyring
<chrissturm> also the latest kernel package doesnt boot
<RAOF> People keep saying that.  Mine boots fine :)
<chrissturm> its fixed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/busybox/1:1.13.3-1ubuntu3
<eagles0513875> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eagles0513875> hey guys how can i upgrade to karmic im following the upgrading link but for some reason when running update-notifier-kde -u its not finding anything
<eagles0513875> nm found the issue
<slytherin> eagles0513875: -u or -d?
<eagles0513875> -d now
<eagles0513875> update-manager -d isnt doing anything and im on jaunty currently
<mvo> eagles0513875: please try "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 update-manager -d"
<eagles0513875> mvo:  that after hitting alt+f2
<mvo> the above needs to be run in a terminal
<eagles0513875> ok
<eagles0513875> saying that update-manager isnt installed
<eagles0513875> installing update-manager
<eagles0513875> wouldnt that be installed out of the box though
<slytherin> eagles0513875: it should be
<eagles0513875> for some reason it wasnt for me
<eagles0513875> now its workign
<eagles0513875> thanks guys :)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chrissturm> ubuntu-desktop is uninstallable right now, because update-manager-core update uninstalled update-manager and ubuntu-desktop depends on it
<BluesKaj> chrissturm, use apt or aptitude in the terminal
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> anyone having trouble with framebuffer on kernel -10?
<BUGabundo> I get a black screen, nad most of the times it will not get to GDM
<BUGabundo> this is my stanza
<BUGabundo>  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-10-generic root=UUID=a8aa4adb-b3e6-4e1d-b4ad-e6cd704788b2 ro vga=0x360
<billybigrigger> mornin BUGabundo
<billybigrigger> i think there's a forum thread on it somewhere, lemme dig it up
<billybigrigger> did you try booting with 'nomodeset'
<billybigrigger> ?
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> err no!
<BUGabundo> what's that?
<billybigrigger> err trying removing vga=xxxx too
<billybigrigger> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195481&page=2
<billybigrigger> its a problem with kms apparently
<BUGabundo> yeah removing it works
<BUGabundo> and running on single user
<BUGabundo> older kernel had no trouble what so ever
 * BUGabundo hates foruns!
<billybigrigger> yeah, 30-10 kernel seems to have quite a few problems since yesterday
<billybigrigger> anywho need to shower and get ready for my first interview in 6 years! :) eeeek
<billybigrigger> later
<BUGabundo> guud luck billybigrigger
<BUGabundo> I've been unpl for 6 months
<BUGabundo> I can imagine what you are going !
<yofel> hm, here 30-10 didn't cause much problems, only usplash stopped working
<billybigrigger> yeah, i havent worked since feb 1st :(
<BUGabundo> haven't used splash since..... gutsy ?
<billybigrigger> hopefully i get this job! :P
<billybigrigger> anywho, seeya's all later
<BUGabundo> guud luck billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> roger
<billybigrigger> :P
<BUGabundo> and out!
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> yofel: 64bits? with FB?
<yofel> BUGabundo: nope, 32bits (eeePC)
<BUGabundo> could be it
<yofel> and I somehow got a better tty resolution by enabling kms
<BUGabundo> for me its bug 391215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391215 in linux-meta "vga=791 kernel line option does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391215
<BUGabundo> hey tgpraveen
<eagles0513875> seems like wifi stuff is broken or something im unable to connect to wifi at home after upgrading to karmic
<tgpraveen> hey BUGabundo
<yofel> eagles0513875: *what* wifi? my ralink an intel cards work fine
<eagles0513875> i have a broadcom
<BUGabundo> intel 4965 working OK here
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded from jaunty and its constantly asking for my password for the wpa secured network
<eagles0513875> is there still a bug with wpa
<BUGabundo> OTOH 3G is very slow now
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: remove the old wifi account and make a new one
<BUGabundo> the keyring must be locked
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: i did i deleted everything cept kopete stuff in kwallet
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: are u using empathy?
<BUGabundo> pidgin
<tgpraveen> ok.
<tgpraveen> it seems odd but u dont appear in the chat list of this room
<tgpraveen> in empathy fro me and hence i am also not able to use tab autocomplete for ur name
 * eagles0513875 goes to hunt on launchpad as to why i cannot connect to my wifi ap
<eagles0513875> yofel: are you connected to a wpa securred wifi connection
<yofel> my wifi is a .11g with wpa2/aes
<tgpraveen> i think its because u r using capital letters in ur name
<tgpraveen> hmm.. empathy requires lot of love it seems
<benten> hi
<benten> whatis partial upgrade
<benten> why some packets are kept back and are not upgraded with others
<eagles0513875> yofel: and you can connect fine
<benten> is it ok to upgrade / install packages kept back, by means of update manager ?
<yofel> eagles0513875: my rt2860 connects fine, but I know there is a bug that some people can't
 * yofel goes searching for it
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: WFM
<eagles0513875> yofel: ill join ya in the hunt
<BUGabundo> benten: something you SHOULD NEVER run
<benten> BUGabundo: i run apt-get update n upgrade
<Pici> I run partial updates all the time.
<BUGabundo> benten: that usually means packages are still being build so dependencies are incomplete, or a required version bump
<BUGabundo> if you go with Parcial, you may end up by removing packages
<benten> oooh
<BUGabundo> benten: run UM as usual, and them run $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<benten> hmm
<BUGabundo> benten: aptitude seems to handle versions wayyyy better then apt-get
<Pici> BUGabundo: You shouldn't have to do both
<BUGabundo> Pici: never lost packages?
<yofel> eagles0513875: I found bug 339891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 339891 in linux "[Jaunty] wireless rt2860 not connecting to WPA" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/339891
<BUGabundo> Pici: on every cycle, once I hit the Parcial by accident I get packages removed!
<Pici> BUGabundo: I always read what is going on before I apply updates.
<BUGabundo> then I have to check synaptic to reinstall them latter, once available
<yofel> eagles0513875: has something to do with mixed tkip/aes encryption
<BUGabundo> Pici: I also read them, with apt-changes
<tgpraveen> yofel: i also remember seeing something similar in karmic forum
<Pici> I personally don't use any apt gui tools.
<eagles0513875> yofel: this isnt the case here
<eagles0513875> yofel: i have no idea where to start with my issue
<yofel> eagles0513875: dmesg?
<BUGabundo> Pici: so how do you upgrade?
<Pici> BUGabundo: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<BUGabundo> Pici: I use aptitude instead
<BluesKaj> yofel, eagles0513875 , install Wicd , it';; solve your wifi and dhcp connection troubles ...network management sucks I'm afraid
<eagles0513875> yofel: i think only thing of significance is that it keeps denying its assosiation with ap with a code 13
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: was working fine no problem with network manager widget in jaunty
<BUGabundo> been a lover of apt-get for years, until this cycle KDE breakged! aptitude seems to be doing a much better job now, Pici
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: yofel any idea what a code 13 means
<yofel> BluesKaj: *I* don't have any problems
<BUGabundo> Pici: plus the aptitude update is so nice, it even shows how many we will have!
<yofel> eagles0513875: no, I'm not good with driver problems
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, , fine but i had to switch ... it was flaky on my setup
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: any idea waht a code 13 means
<BluesKaj> no
<tgpraveen> hmm BUGabundo restarting empathy seems to have fixed everything
<tgpraveen> has anyone here got KMS to work with nvidia hardware using noveou drivers perhaps?
<chrissturm> in what logfile can i look to check why my gnome session keeps dying?
<Unksi> chrissturm: kde does that as well, just after logging in
<eagles0513875> dunno why im gonna run an fsck in init 1 i have found lately that seems to outa the blues fix alot of issues
<yofel> chrissturm: define dying - X crash?
<chrissturm> yofel: it asks me for the keyring password, and when i answer the dialog i am back at gdm
<yofel> chrissturm: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<benten> latest xorg included in karmic ?
<yofel> benten: right now it's 7.4
<benten> k
<yofel> benten: if you wan't the latest xorg builds look for the xorg-edgers ppa
<chrissturm> ok, seems to be i965_rdi related
<chrissturm> (dri)
<benten> yofel: thanks
<Wicla> I'm getting thrown out to gdm every time I log in now since latest dist upgrade. It's the same for both .9 och .10.
<yofel> Wicla: same issue as chrissturm maybe?
<Wicla> might be. Doing anything after being logged on I get thrown back to gdm. But just idling seems to work
<eagles0513875> interesting wifi seems to be bugged somewhere
<SKB> Does anyone have any ideas hot to get back my mouse and keyboard input when xorg starts?
<SKB> *how
<benten> SKB: just a thought, xorg.conf ?
<SKB> (EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
<benten> SKB: sorry, you must be looking for something different
<SKB> can't find anything to fix hal either :|
<benten> SKB: demolish old hal, construct new one :)
<SKB> easy to say :P
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, yeah, I've been using aptitude almost exclusively since jaunty...apt created some broken dependencies that were solved when I updated with aptitude
<SKB> benten:  by the way, what do you mean by construct?
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: once you start, you can't go back, right?
<benten> SKB: :) city big hall ;)
<chrissturm> Wicla: what graphiccard?
<SKB> i don't get it...
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, hehe , yeah it seems so :)
<benten> SKB: hal = hardware abstraction layer ?
<SKB> ye
<benten> SKB: when you install os there is step to detect kb and mouse
<SKB> i upgraded from 9.04
<SKB> and everythoing worked :|
<benten> SKB: and ur kb n m stopped working ?
<SKB> ye
<SKB> i mean like completely disapieared
<SKB> disapeared
<SKB> even num lock doesn't do anything
<benten> SKB: u using usb kb n mouse ?
<SKB> ps/2
<benten> SKB: well, then how can you interact with your system if you don't have any input source
<Wicla> chrissturm: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<SKB> benten:  root shell from recovery mode
<Wicla> chrissturm: more specifically: Intel GMA 3100
<SKB> i loose my input only when xorg starts
<SKB> *lose
<chrissturm> Wicla: it seems to be related to the video-intel driver
<chrissturm> I see a crash in the xorg log file
<Wicla> I'm currently at a lecture. can check my logs when it's done
<benten> SKB: xorg.conf says, kb settings are read from /etc/default/console-setup
<SKB> XKBMODEL="pc105"
<SKB> XKBLAYOUT="us"
<SKB> seems to be normal
<ransom> window 5
<BUGabundo> what was that!?!?
<Unksi> someone paid the ransoms
<BUGabundo> ahahahahahah
<BUGabundo> or took them down! LOL
<Unksi> must be about pirated tomtoms
<benten> SKB: if ur xorg.conf and cosole-setup are ok, then next u should check for xinitrc n xclients
<benten> SKB: that is all i can help
<SKB> okay
<SKB> thanks :>
<benten> SKB: but you should hang around and someone will help you to solve your problem :)
<peabody> yo
<peabody> I will kiss on the mouth anyone that can help me get nvidia hdmi audio out working
<eagles0513875> hehe
<BUGabundo> peabody: are you a girl?
<BUGabundo> :p
<peabody> not even close
<peabody> that's what makes it so exoticv
<peabody> :p
<BUGabundo> then I don't fill like getting your offer :x
<peabody> haha
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda__
<peabody> what's up BUGabundo :)
<BUGabundo> peabody: not that, you are thinking of!
<peabody> hah!
<peabody> I thought with the fresh compile and restored array I would be finished getting this beast running, but now I have no audio.. like it's all apparently installed ... but when I press play, no noise :(
<peabody> I set nvidia hdmi audio out to my first preference in system settings, but when I click the device and press test, I get no sound
<peabody> super gay
<peabody> so gay, it would probably kiss me on the mouth
<Pici> peabody: stop
<peabody> hammer time?
<Pici> peabody: Please don't use that word disparagingly in here.
<Pici> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<peabody> that was so not disparaging but you're the king
 * peabody takes a bow
<peabody> I just need to hear my music before I drive myself crazy in silence
<BUGabundo> peabody: talk inside your head... not your fingers! or blog about it... but don't go crazy in here!
<thomthom> peabody: enjoy the silence
<BUGabundo> now thomthom ruined it!
<BUGabundo> hey hggdh
<thomthom> sorry, I seem to have that effect
<hggdh> Ola BUGabundo
<svu> is karmic going to have eclipse 3.2 as well???????
<svu> now that we have 3.5
 * BUGabundo export car; do wash && clean; done; eat; sleep
<Le-Chuck_ITA> hi there, is usb broken today? I was using my usb keyboard and mouse, upgraded the kernel rebooted and it doesn't work anymore (but it works in the boot screen).
<Le-Chuck_ITA> 2nd question: is the printing system broken too?
<dupondje> not known issues
<dupondje> but ofc
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ofc?
<dupondje> its alpha ....
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dupondje: I knew at worst the third line would deal with "it's alpha" :) I test alphas since dapper. In this channel people should really refrain from this comment, it's just misplaced most of the time.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Anyways thanks for your reply
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will try to check what's going on
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Ok the print system is broken on two computers :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it prints 4-up instead of 1-up and two over 4 are black horizontal lines
<Le-Chuck_ITA> will report be aware
<mtrudel> any chance it's not just straight USB keyboard and mice but a bluetooth dongle to run those?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mtrudel: no idea but I paid 25 euros the whole thing
<Le-Chuck_ITA> let me check
<Le-Chuck_ITA> it's still working on the second machine (upgrade in progress)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> mtrudel: HSB HID v1.00 Mouse
<Le-Chuck_ITA> this is what I can read in the logs but on the updated machine I don't see anything in the logs when I connect the thing
<cyphermox> ok
<DanaG> wow, NV actually resumed from suspend, for once?
<DanaG> Surprising.
<DanaG> Hmm, can't mount USB devices -- no reply on DBUS.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: AHA
<Le-Chuck_ITA> did you upgrade the kernel right now?
<cyphermox> Le-Chuck_ITA: i pretty much meant whether it was a dongle or not.. and if there was something to that effect on the hardware. I noticed that on my bluetooth mouse, I had to unplug it when it reached GDM, then plug it back in before it would actually be detected... that was for kernels 2.6.30-5 up until 2.6.30-9
<Le-Chuck_ITA> cyphermox: yes I tried
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I do not think it's a dongle but don't know how to know it
<Le-Chuck_ITA> but no
<Le-Chuck_ITA> doesn't look like
<cyphermox> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: thinking about it they should be different issues do you see the usb connect messages in the system logs
<DanaG> what about a dongle?
<DanaG> oh yeah, nothing special in dmesg.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: the kernel is evidently broken w.r.t. usb it seems, I came here to ask about that
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: you do the report, I confirm it :)
<DanaG> Works fine for me; Gnome is what's broken.
<DanaG> Something with DeviceKit-Disks.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> DanaG: you said nothing special
<Le-Chuck_ITA> I got it wrong
<Le-Chuck_ITA> ok
<Le-Chuck_ITA> good for you
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Do you have any idea why I have a "cdrom2" icon on my laptop, with only one cdrom and empty? :)
<chrissturm> i filed a bug about the xorg crash at login: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/391694 anything else i can add?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391694 in xorg "xorg crashes right after logging in" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> chrissturm: the next time you report a bug please do that with the command 'ubuntu-bug xorg' - that will automatically add some system information that might be useful for the devs
<chrissturm> yofel: i know about that tool, but i cant use any gui apps on that machine
<chrissturm> ah, it works via ssh too, great
<yofel> chrissturm: if you have no X - ubuntu bug should also give you an option to save the report file it creates. You can then copy it elsewere, but if you can use ssh that's even better :)
<chrissturm> yofel: i attached the report
<chrissturm> Wicla: can you look at the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/391694 and verify it?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391694 in xorg "xorg crashes right after logging in" [Undecided,New]
<foo_> ubottu, !lazy
<ubottu> But perhaps operators are lazy, and would rather wait for you to submit a good factoid entry instead...
<yofel> chrissturm: btw, maybe you noticed that ubottu here is quite intelligent - you don't need to paste the bug url here, just say
<yofel> bug 391694
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391694 in xorg "xorg crashes right after logging in" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391694
<foo_> guys i got this error E: mime-support: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2 if tried to install of remove any thing!
<yofel> foo_: could you nopaste the complete terminal output?
<yofel> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<foo_> http://pastebin.com/m3b11b312
<foo_> i pasted before :) that's a test to use apt
<yofel> hm, update-alternatives fails
<Whitor> howdy... Having trouble getting hdaps working on my thinkpadx61 ... Found bug#297213 on launchpad ... am very concerned that the status has been changed to Won't-fix. It seems like we are leaving a lot of people with no solution here, and none in sight. :(
<Wicla> chrissturm: yes. Got the same backtrace as you.
<foo_>   Bug #221748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 221748 in mime-support "package mime-support 3.39-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/221748
<foo_> that's it i got the same bug
<nixternal> compiz segfault with latest updates for anyone else?
<foo_> and i conformed
<nixternal> seems to be tied into the framebuffer stuff
<foo_> yofel, got any ideas ?
<chrissturm> so how do i get the bug to be confirmed? can anyone that has sees the bug too just set the status to confirmed?
<yofel> chrissturm: Wicla would be the best person to set it to confirmed
<yofel> Wicla: do you know how to do that?
<Wicla> Found it, thought it was up to devs to decide
<yofel> foo_: not right now, still looking into the issue - the package is installed fine here
<yofel> Wicla: to set it to confirmed it's enough to get somebody to reproduce that issue
<foo_> yofel, thanks any way :) you tried to help
<Wicla> yofel, chrissturm: confirmed
<yofel> foo_: do you have the file /usr/share/man/ru/man1/vim.1.gz ?
<foo_> bash: /usr/share/man/ru/man1/vim.1.gz: No such file or directory
<foo_> yofel, that's bad :D
<yofel> foo_: try to intall vim-common
<foo_> yofel, thanks ! it's gone :D thanks very much شكراً علي مجهودك معايا :)
 * yofel goes to make a comment regarding that...
<yofel> foo_: do you have 'ubuntu-minimal' installed?
<yofel> I have to remove that to be able to remove vim-common
<foo_> yes i have it
<yofel> okay... now that's odd o.O
<foo_> yofel, i upgraded to 9.10 10 days ago
<yofel> foo_: that still shouldn't happen
<yofel> ok... ubuntu-minimal depends on vim-tiny which depends on vim-common - so how could that happen???
<foo_> yofel, vim-common was installed but i reinstalled then it worked
<yofel> might be a broken update depend then or something like that
<foo_> may be but it does affected me for 14 hours :)
<foo_> thanks to my system is OK
<DanaG> yargh, "BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 203d7970"
<DanaG> "Modules linked in:"
<DanaG> yeah, no modules listed.
<DanaG> And some of the other kernels are doing anything from turning off the monitor, to "cannot find modules.dep"
<DanaG> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)
<DanaG> IP: [<(null)>] (null)
<DanaG> kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler.
<DanaG> Anyway, this is not a paste of one error... it's me describing all the random, different ones it's giving me.
<DanaG> hmm, what should I do to try to fix that?
<dupondje> its kernel bug :)
<dupondje> google it
<dupondje> if not fixed/reported
<dupondje> => report !
<DanaG> well, it may also be a hardware issue.
<BluesKaj> ntfs will no longer mount  : locale CA.UTF8' is not allowed for uid 1000 ...this just broke after the kernel update
<DanaG> argh, now:
<DanaG> selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS.
<DanaG> ARGH!
<dupondje> BluesKaj: whats in fstab
<DanaG> Each time, it fails differently.
<dupondje> DanaG: what are you trying ? :p
<DanaG> Just booting different kernels.
<DanaG> -8 and -9
<DanaG> First time I've booted this particular desktop in like 4 years.
 * DanaG tries disabling APIC now.
<DanaG> fail. fail.  hey, usplash!
<dupondje> lol
<dupondje> it boots @ random ? :p
<dupondje> fails* :)
<DanaG> Killed.  Killed.  Segmentation fault.  No block devices found.  dmraid: error while loading shared libraries: /lib/libdl.so.2: file too short
<dupondje> rofl rofl :D
<dupondje> take hammer !
<dupondje> and USE IT !
<dupondje> :)
<DanaG> init[1]:segfault
<DanaG> no raid disks and with names:"no block devices found"
<DanaG> yes, it says "and"
 * charlie-tca gives DanaG a really big hammer to use
<DanaG> okay, what was the PPA for the fixed busybox?
 * SKB still can't figure out why his mouse and keyboard input vanishes when xorg starts...
<DanaG> ah, found it.
<dupondje> DanaG: u don't need it
<dupondje> its fixed in repo's now :D
<dupondje> and I deleted the package on my ppa :) as its not needed anymore
<BluesKaj> dupondje, fstab: http://pastebin.ca/1473000 , mtab : http://pastebin.ca/1473006
<dupondje> mmm, the ntfs partition is not in it ?
<BluesKaj> dupondje, that's just it, i don't see any reference to the ntfs partition in there
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: a fix for busybox has made its way through the repos already? i can remove that entry on the grub wiki about the sleep 0.1 errors?
<dupondje> yes its in the repo's :)
<Pici> I havent rebooted in a few days, I'm afraid to.
<BUGabundo> Pici: be afraid
<BUGabundo> haven't had such an unstable system since alpha4 jaunty
<BUGabundo> system crashs, disk errors, failed boots, crashing apps!
<BUGabundo> the TRUE devel version of OSs
<eagles0513875> broken wifi too
<eagles0513875> at least the wpa bug seems to have resurfaced again in karmic
<charlie-tca> Yeah, ain't it great to test something that does break?
<charlie-tca> :-)
<eagles0513875> heheh ya but i love testing out stuff
<billybigrigger> dupondje::: fix released june 23 or 24?
<dupondje> this morning
<BluesKaj> I'm wondering what caused the link to ntfs to be broken in fstab and mtab , I see the errors but don't know how to fix them
<BUGabundo> eagles0513875: wifi until now still works
<eagles0513875> i just upgraded today and i couldnt connect
<eagles0513875> BUGabundo: is this on a wep encrypted network or wpa that it works
<BUGabundo> I plan to do a full fresh install in over one year (this sistem comes from alpha 2 hardy)
<BUGabundo> and now I am having 2nd thoughts
<dupondje> BluesKaj: UUID=8E4034FB4034EB99				/media/disk	ntfs	rw,nosuid,nodev			0	1
<dupondje> thats ntfs here in fstab
<eagles0513875> nice BUGabundo
<charlie-tca> I have a fresh install in mind, but Xubuntu alternate cd's are broke, too :-)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> so better wait past A3
<BUGabundo> not sure this system can hold it that long
<billybigrigger> heh
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: is gnome-do broken or what?
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: like i don't really see any good uses to it, haven't played with too many plugins, but like for example the pastebin plugin....do you use it?
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu cd's are good
<dupondje> nothing is broken here :P
<dupondje> btw, i'm searching a good backup tool for ubuntu
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: it dies every 3 min
<BUGabundo> if it dies again I'm putting it on a watch -n 1
<BUGabundo> already have gwibber on -n 10
<BUGabundo> dupondje: err dd ?
<dupondje> lol dd :)
<dupondje> don't need backup of all :)
<dupondje> want something GUI'ish ;)
<charlie-tca> sbackup is supposed to be pretty good, but I don't know if has a GUI for restore yet
<dupondje> lets see :D
<dupondje> it has !
<genii> clonezilla is good but not in stock repos, unfortunately
<BUGabundo> genii: but their devel version is based on karmic
<BUGabundo> I have stable one on my usb 1.1 128MiBs
<billystesting> Jun 24 13:29:34 testing-desktop kernel: [  156.040068] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<BUGabundo> you never know when its going to be andy
<billystesting> anyone get this in thier /var/log/syslog?
<hggdh> sbackup has a GUI, but... recovering a previous version can take quite a long time
<billystesting> i get these I/O errors every 2 secs, i have commented out /dev/fd0 in fstab and reboot, still getting the errors
<SKB> billystesting:  i have these until i turned my floppy drive from BIOS
<SKB> had
<billybigrigger> really
<SKB> off
<billybigrigger> hmm
<SKB> meh
<SKB> :|
<SKB> let me rewrite ;D
<SKB> i had these until i turned my floppy drive off from BIOS
<SKB> here
<billybigrigger> probably can just remove the floppy module
<yofel> I always remove the floppy module on login
<yofel> the floppy drive led stays on but at least the drive shuts up
<billybigrigger> SKB::: instead of killing the drive in bios blacklist it :P
<SKB> i don't have any fdd :P
<yofel> billybigrigger: good idea
<billybigrigger> touch blacklist-floppy and add blacklist floppy to it :P
<BluesKaj> nope , no luck with fstab yet , gotta find a line that works ...still have this error :UUID=dc642a74-a438-4e0b-a9fc-3c130ad7e9cc /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<SKB> anyway, i'm still stuck with my input problem :|
<billybigrigger> have you checked #ubuntu-devel?
<billybigrigger> skb
<SKB> no
<billybigrigger> i see no replys to your forum post, and nothing here...might be your next best bet
<SKB> heh
<billybigrigger> someone in here had wacom problems yesterday, he was using for a mouse...
<billybigrigger> usb input?
<SKB> i'm using ps/2
<billybigrigger> ewww...thats odd
<billybigrigger> i don't know then
<SKB> indeed
<billybigrigger> any usb input dev's you can test with?
<SKB> dev's = devices?
<SKB> it yes, than no input either :\
<SKB> *f
<SKB> i
<SKB> come on ..
<billybigrigger> hmm
<SKB> sorry for by bad typing :>
<billybigrigger> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<billybigrigger> ?
<SKB> nope
<billybigrigger> hmmm
<SKB> didn't help
<SKB> tough one isn't it? :D
<DanaG> Hmm, turns out it was all due to my radeon-kms stuff.
<billybigrigger> laptop?
<BluesKaj> there isn't much to reconfigure in Xorg anymore , it just refers back to HAL mostly
<DanaG> If I blocked radeon from loading, then it boots.
<SKB> me? desktop pc
<DanaG> So, there
<Sarvatt> SKB: tried deleting xorg.conf entirely?
<DanaG> There's something wrong with radeon kms on R100.
<SKB> nope
<Sarvatt> it handles detecting differently even if theres a blank one there
<billybigrigger> cat /dev/input/mice
<nixternal> is there a work around yet for Intel, the new KMS stuff, and logging into GNOME? Right now it starts to log in, gets to the desktop and then crashes back out to GDM with some nasty dmesg errors about compiz and some xsession-errors as well
<billybigrigger> and try to move your mouse, and garbled data or junk?
<billybigrigger> skb
<SKB> well i'm on liveCD now
<SKB> i'll write a note now
<billybigrigger> check #ubuntu-devel and see if anyone has anything to say about it there
<billybigrigger> has it worked at all? or after some certain upgrades did it stop working?
<SKB> after distribution upgrade to 9.10 it stopped  working
<Sarvatt> do you have udev-extras installed?
<SKB> i guess i have
<Sarvatt> if you keep hotkey-setup it wont let udev-extras get installed
<DanaG> oh yeah, one of my laptops around here gives wifi device "unmanaged"
<SKB> wait how to check that from live cd?
<DanaG> ... how would I fix that?
<Sarvatt> mount your ubuntu install, sudo chroot /whatever then dpkg -l | grep udev-extras
<SKB> sudo chroot /media/disk
<SKB> meh
<SKB> wrong window
<SKB> ...
<billybigrigger> is gnome-do supposed to have a dock with it?
<SKB> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/disk/
<SKB> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<SKB> am i doing something wrong?
<Sarvatt> livecd a different architecture than the install?
<SKB> yes
<DanaG> try "linux32" perhaps?
<DanaG> ... before chrooting.
<SKB> my install was lin64 :|
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: yes
<Sarvatt> just boot to recovery and open a network enabled console in the menu and sudo apt-get install udev-extras, i'm pretty sure thats the priblem you're hitting
<BUGabundo> with docky skin, only on Composite
<Sarvatt> its ok to let it force removal of hotkey-setup
<BUGabundo> SKB: u can't use chroot from a diff arch
<BUGabundo> it fails with one of the MOST stupid error messages I've seen
<SKB> heh
<SKB> is it me or i can't get 64bit cd from shipit?
<Stupendoussteve> It is not just you
<Unksi> 225509 < DanaG> ... before chrooting.
<Unksi> forget that :p
<DanaG> oh, and "linux32" is not installed by default, I belive.
<DanaG> oops, lost an 'e'
<Unksi> nixternal: with kde, you can log in with vesa driver if you use -9 or -8 kernel
<Unksi> it gives out crappy resolution though
<SKB> the funny this is i think *10 kernel boots fine here
<SKB> exept that sleep thingy
<Unksi> for me the vesa driver gives only some garbaged lines with -10 kernel
<Unksi> on 1000h
<Unksi> (eee)
<DanaG> Probably because the 1000h has a nonstandard screen resolution.
<Unksi> yep
<billybigrigger> effin mono
<DanaG> oh yeah, so busybox has been fixed?
<DanaG> Then, should I expect booting with -10 to work?
<billybigrigger> yeah
<billybigrigger> yeah
<DanaG> cool.  Will try it now.
<DanaG> Video card is a Radeon 7500.
<billybigrigger> dunno then
<billybigrigger> nvidia here
<SKB> wish me good luck, going to mess with my system again :D
<billybigrigger> good luck :P
<Wicla> just a little question: Doesn't the "encrypt home folder"-option exist during 9.10 alpha2 installation? Or did I just miss it?
<Unksi> dont think its there
<Unksi> wasnt with daily iso preceding a2 at least
<nixternal> bug #391797 - anyone else experiencing this
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391797 in xorg "[Karmic] Login to GDM, gets to desktop, crashes back to GDM - kernel 2.6.30-10.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391797
<nixternal> Unksi: I have 0 problems with KDE and -10.12
<billybigrigger> nixternal::: negative
<nixternal> well that sucks :)
<nixternal> I want someone else to experience it with me!
<Unksi> :E
<nixternal> my Kubuntu box works great with the -10.12 kernel, but my Ubuntu box is borked currently
<billybigrigger> how do you find full kernel version, all i'm seeing is 30-10
<billybigrigger> or 30-10-generic
<Unksi> is that the same box? looks like its affecting only intel from what ive seen here^
<nixternal> dpkg -l
<Stupendoussteve> billybigrigger: Tried uname -r?
<billybigrigger> no, uname -a
<billybigrigger> and they both spit 30-10-generic
<BUGabundo>  uname -a
<BUGabundo> Linux blubug 2.6.30-9-generic #10-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 12 13:08:18 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<billybigrigger> nixternal::: you have an i386 kernel?
<nixternal> amd64
<billybigrigger> hmm
<billybigrigger> intel or amd?
<billybigrigger> amd here
<nixternal> intel
<billybigrigger> maybe Unksi is right
<billybigrigger> reboot brb
<Unksi> i mena, intel graphics not cpu
<Unksi> *mean
<billybigrigger> anyone still getting mono and the 30-10 kernel held back in apt?
<nixternal> heh, I think I had it remove it :)
<nixternal> maybe I didn't, seems they are all still there
<Unksi> no mono here, seem to have 30-10 and 30-12 packages mixed tho
<billybigrigger> going ahead with partial upgrade
<Sarvatt> was there an x64 ftbs or something in one of the packages
<Sarvatt> ? no problems like that here on i386
<Sarvatt> regarding mono and the kernel getting held back
<DanaG> okay, so, compiz doesn't start right on R100.
<Hawks> hi there
<giles> hi, I just upgraded my karmic and now whenever I log into x via gdm, after a few secs X restarts.
<BUGabundo> Hawks: hi
<BUGabundo> giles: you seem to have nixternal prob
<nixternal> giles: bug #391797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391797 in xorg "[Karmic] Login to GDM, gets to desktop, crashes back to GDM - kernel 2.6.30-10.12" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391797
<giles> nixternal: is it something to do with compiz?
<nixternal> yup
<giles> can I work around it?
<nixternal> xsession-errors
<nixternal> don't know, I haven't really tried...gave up as I am getting ready to bbq and head to a bicycle meeting
<giles> nixternal: cant find xsession-errors
<nixternal> giles: ~/.xsession-errors
<nixternal> gotta head out
<DanaG> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<DanaG> grr, damnit, I can't mount anything!
<ripps> Man, when is gnome-python-extras gonna be fixed. I want my specto back
<DanaG> ugh, stupid screwed-up volume control.... only affect the front!
<DanaG> ugh, and notify-osd is raping my CPU every time I change volume.
<DanaG> Please excuse the use of the word, but that's the sort of impression I get.
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> well I'm more bored with the one that asks you your password for every volume you mount! darn udev
<giles> so can I work aound this bug?
<billybigrigger> DanaG::: i get a similar error to dbus when trying to launch Places>Computer from my vm
<giles> disable compiz? but I don't know how to do that from the command line
<giles> how can I disable compiz?
<ripps> giles: metacity --replace
<giles> ripps: thats a window manager, are you saying the gome wm is borked?
<ripps> giles: notice the --replace, it's telling you to replace compiz with metacity. metacity is Gnome's default wm
<giles> ripps: when I run that on the commandline It just tells me cannot connect to x server
<ripps> giles: oh, I though you had booted int x... didn't read the convo above very well... I think you need to change a gconf key to boot metacity by default, let me look around
<giles> ripps: ta
<giles> .gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/gconf.xml ?
<giles> I think i fixed it.
<ripps> giles: there's a tool for editing gconf, gconftool-2
<giles> I just seded it.
<giles> bye, hopefully this will be fixed soon
<maxb> nixternal: Could you try rolling back the most recent mesa update? That solved for me a problem that sounds very similar to yours
<DanaG> grr, I can't friggin' mount NTFS.
<DanaG> Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative.
<DanaG> And gnome keeps popping up dialogs, over and over and over, to tell me that one of my external volumes is full.
<DanaG> It just did it again.
<DanaG> and again.
<DanaG> and again.
 * BUGabundo poor DanaG
<DanaG> yup, again.
 * charlie-tca hands DanaG a really big hammer, again.
<DanaG> !
<DanaG> Does it really need to remind me every 5 goddamn seconds?
 * BUGabundo hands the broom
<DanaG> Or maybe 60.  whatever.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: sudo umount /media/disk
<DanaG> Now I have like 8 of those windows on my taskbar at once.
<DanaG> It needs a "f*** off and die" button.
<BUGabundo> calm down!
<DanaG> http://bugs.archlinux.org/task/13410
<DanaG> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod : Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<DanaG> ugh, all the reports I can find about that... are like a year old.
<DanaG> I don't get it.
<BUGabundo> regression?
<arand> Is anyone able to install any packages using gdebi-gtk (amd64)?
<nixternal> maxb: you still around?
<nixternal> arand: looks like some apt issue, I am having problems doing 'apt-get update'
<nixternal> maxb: if you get the chance, what was the exact command you used to rollback mesa? want to make sure i do it the same as you hoping I get the same results
<Daviey> nixternal: People often get issues with the console when they are new to Ubuntu.  It might be worth trying the same command, with "sudo" tagged at the start.
<Daviey> ie,sudo apt-get update
 * Daviey grins
<nixternal> Daviey: remind me next time we are together, I own you a slap :)
<Daviey> :)
<nixternal> I haven't rolled back an app in so long either
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-25
<dtchen> if you have the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/, you can use ..install binpackage=version
<nixternal> ya, they aren't there anymore :/
<dtchen> did you see bryce's mention in u-devel about the debs in his ppa?
<arand> nixternal: nah, I'd say it's somewhere in gdebi-gtk>>dpkg, since gdebi-gtk gives dpkg: unable to read filedescriptor flags for <package status and progress file descriptor>: Bad file descriptor
<nixternal> ya I did actually, what is his ppa
<arand> ...whereas gdebi from terminal works without problems
<dtchen> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bryceharrington/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<nixternal> thank you
<dtchen> np
<nixternal> hahahaha, I was trying to move my mouse to copy that :p  can't do that w/o X
<DanaG> you can do it with gpm, if you get used to it.
<BUGabundo> ok gonna test out #NM 0.7.1 . if I don't come back, blame @asac ... ;)
<nixternal> dtchen: thanks dude, that fixed it
<nixternal> ahh, I love my KDE when I can use it :)
 * genii throws un unknown widget error at nixternal!
 * nixternal throws the widget back
<nixternal> who needs silly widgets anyways :p
<genii> True, true
<BUGabundo> oops
<BUGabundo> nixternal: did you really say that?
<nixternal> I haven't seen anything under my Konsole in a long time anyways :)
<BUGabundo> Plasmoids are soooo cool
<nixternal> oh they are, I just need to start utilizing them after I write them :)
<BUGabundo> I hope a day I can drag one from my LCD to a phone screen
<bobesponja> kwin is crashing here since my latest update of karmic, any quick fix please? :)
<bobesponja> nixternal: any clue? :)
<nixternal> bobesponja: why yes, I know how to fix it
<nixternal> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bryceharrington/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<nixternal> sudo apt-get update
<nixternal> sudo apt-get upgrade
<bobesponja> cool, thanks a lot
<nixternal> add that to /etc/apt/sources.list of course
<nixternal> bobesponja: just fixed that about 2 minutes before you joined the channel
<bobesponja> nixternal: yeah I saw your latest message and suspected exactly that
<nixternal> you get to kdm, log in, it starts and then crashes back out to kdm?
<bobesponja> yes
<nixternal> if so, then yes, what I just said will fix it, or at least should fix it
<nixternal> intel video?
<bobesponja> yep
<bobesponja> I'm using plasma-desktop from xfce right now, but it I start kwin I get the same error
<BUGabundo> nixternal: took you a while, but now you don't miss users confirming it
<nixternal> right, earlier I couldn't get anyone on my side
<nixternal> I need to do the same on my GNOME box too so I can get it back up and working
<nixternal> back in a bit all
<pace_t_zulu> anyone else experiencing problem w/ GNOME?
<pace_t_zulu> in ubuntu+1 that is
<arand> pace_t_zulu: That is a _very_ generic description ;)
<pace_t_zulu> arand: login doesn'
<pace_t_zulu> t complete
<pace_t_zulu> arand: failsafe GNOME doesn't complete login either
<arand> pace_t_zulu: In what way, black or white screen? ...
<pace_t_zulu> arand: see the desktop wallpaper... panels come up... notify window showing network is connected... then screen goes blank and back to login splash... not enough time for the Ubuntu login audio to complete
<pace_t_zulu> arand, do you know where the relevant log files might be?
<pace_t_zulu> arand, i can get to failsafe terminal
<arand> Uhm, no, I had some problems with it going to white or black screen every now and then but that seems to be a completely different thing
<pace_t_zulu> arand, i think this could be visual effects... but i don't know where i might find logs that would indicate what is causing the problem
<arand> /var/log/gdm might be something...
<pace_t_zulu> arand, yeat that's what i'm looking at... in /var/log/gdm/:0.log.2 the last line is "Saw signal 11. Server aborting."
<pace_t_zulu> arand, see the same thing in /var/log/gdm/:0.log.3
<pace_t_zulu> arand, i /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1 and /var/log/gdm/:0.log.4 i see " ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log"
<Wicla> pace_t_zulu: sounds like bug #391808
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391808 in mesa "[i945] Xorg crash in intel_renderbuffer_set_region() on Dell XPS 1330" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391808
<pace_t_zulu> Wicla: yeah i've got Intell chipset... i think 965M
<Wicla> Had the same problem. A fix is submitted in that bug report that fixes it :)
<pace_t_zulu> Wicla, the fix being Bryce's PPA?
<Wicla> yeah.
<pace_t_zulu> Wicla, thank you ... problem solved
<pace_t_zulu> i have another problem w/ karmic ... I was using the BCM 43xx STA driver in Jaunty... when i upgraded to Karmic this went away (not even an option on "Hardware Drivers" ... anyone know how to resolve this issue?
<pace_t_zulu> anyone know how to resolve my BCM 43xx WiFi driver issue?
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source, or just unblacklist b43 and ssb to use the kernel drivers
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, thank you ...
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, how do i "unblacklist" ?
<Sarvatt> i dont know exactly what file the old driver put the blacklist in, it would be one of the ones in /etc/modprobe.d/
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt: thank you
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, the method for dealing w/ the blacklist seems to be addressed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=248141
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, thank you for pointing me in the right direction
<Sarvatt> ah, I was asking you for the output  of ls /etc/modprobe.d/ to try to walk you through it in a PM, but looks like you found a guide :)
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, sorry missed the pm
<Sarvatt> in one of those files you'll find blacklist b43 and blacklist ssb, you want to remove the # in front of those
<Sarvatt> err you want to ADD a # in front of those, sorry
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, commenting out those lines does not resolve the issue after i purged bcmwl-kernel-sources
<Sarvatt> look through the other files in /etc/modprobe.d/, the old STA drivers probably didnt use that one
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, i also commented out 'blacklist bcm43xx" in blacklist.conf
<Sarvatt> i dont know why you installed bcmwl-kernel-source and then commented it out and then purged bcmwl-kernel-source
<Sarvatt> just reinstall bcmwl-kernel-source :)
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, i commented out all lines in blacklist-bcm43.conf
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, i purged bcmwl-kernel-source because i prefer not to have unnecessary packages on my system
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, it seems as if the bcmwl-kernel-source resolved the issue... the modprobe.d blacklist had no effect
<Sarvatt> because the old STA drivers were blacklisting b43 and ssb somewhere else, the blacklist-bcm43.conf was probably installed by bcmwl-kernel-source
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, so i need to find any blacklist command referring to bcm and comment it out?
<pace_t_zulu> i suppose i just need to install bcmwl-kernel-source again
<pace_t_zulu> so Sarvant... wireless networking is not an option in my notification tray... but the driver is indicated to be active in "Hardware Drivers"
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, bcmwl-kernel-source uncomments the blacklisted items
<pace_t_zulu> Sarvatt, is bcmwl-kernel-source required? or can this issue be resolved with the correct blacklist configuration?
<DanaG> Sarvatt: you deal with the radeon-kms PPA, right?
<DanaG> I'm trying it on a Radeon 7500, and I'm getting this:
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed
<DanaG> KMS itself is working (now that I removed the xinput2 PPA packages), but DRI is not -- it's using swrast.
<DanaG> damn.
<DanaG> ah, I got help in #radeon.
<DanaG> I just have to compile my own mesa.
<RAOF> To use libdrm-radeon1, probably, yes.
<billybigrigger> what version of mesa do you have DanaG ?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f582b2036  -- that's *drm* and *radeon*
<billybigrigger> seems a fix is coming DanaG for mesa
<DanaG> 7.6.0~git20090624.bc5c40d7-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<billybigrigger> apt-cache policy mesa-common-dev
<billybigrigger> what does that show?
<DanaG>   Installed: 7.4.1-1ubuntu3
<DanaG>   Candidate: 7.6.0~git20090621.df70d304-0ubuntu0sarvatt2
<billybigrigger> mesa (7.4.1-1ubuntu6) karmic; urgency=low
<billybigrigger> Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed: 379797
<billybigrigger> bug 379797
<DanaG> Is that for with r100/r200 KMS?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379797 in mesa "(Needs mesa 7.5rc2) mesa doesn't install dri.pc" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379797
<billybigrigger> is that your problem?
<DanaG> Yeah, I'm using the KMS repo.
<DanaG> check the pastebinned thingg.
<bjsnider> DanaG, which one is that?
<billybigrigger> oooh missed the pastebin :P
<DanaG> I've tried the 7.6 one; no change.
<Sarvatt> ...are you using the kernel in the PPA?
<bjsnider> DanaG, i mean what is the kms repo
<Sarvatt> (notice its a lower version than in ubuntu right now)
<DanaG> Yeah, I'm booted into -9kms4 (or whatever that '4' was).
<DanaG> gmake[5]: INSTALL@: Command not found
<DanaG> that's a strange error.
<DanaG> (in trying to compile my own mesa.)
<Sarvatt> why? the mesa in the ppa uses libdrm-radeon1
<DanaG> lemme' show you the xorg log.
<DanaG> Driver entry point failed, is what I get.
<Sarvatt> theres another problem, probably didnt revert absolutely everything when you switched
<DanaG> (EE) AIGLX error: Calling driver entry point failed
<Sarvatt> xorg should be ubuntu packages, all 4 libdrm's should be 2.4.11+git20090617.2fa2db13-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<Sarvatt> xserver-xorg-video-ati should be 1:6.12.2.99+git20090605+radeon-gem-cs3.7a514a75-0ubuntu0tormod3
<DanaG> dpkg -l *mesa* *xorg* *radeon* *drm*:
<DanaG> or wait, apt-cache policy is better... lemme' pastebin that.
<bjsnider> i didn't know the radeon driver still used aiglx
<DanaG> ugh, apt-cache policy won't take wildcards.
<Sarvatt> dpkg -l | grep sarvatt or grep tormod :)
<Sarvatt> if you have more than drm and mesa in my name it needs to be downgraded
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f1309edbe
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> ii  drm-modules-source                          2.4.11+git20090604+libdrm-radeon.2cb4c64d-0ubuntu0tormod3       Source for the DRM kernel rendering modules
<Sarvatt> you installed drm-modules-source and wiped out drm from the kernel
<Sarvatt> purge it, reinstall the kernel
<DanaG> modinfo drm
<DanaG> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.30-9-generic/kernel/drivers/gpu/drm/drm.ko
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> ii  mesa-utils                                  7.6.0~git20090624.bc5c40d7-0ubuntu0sarvatt                      Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<Sarvatt> downgrade that
<Sarvatt> you dont have intel but this needs to be downgraded if you use intel later #
<Sarvatt> #
<Sarvatt> ii  xserver-xorg-video-intel                    2:2.7.99.901+git20090624.f0270bbb-0ubuntu0sarvatt               X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display d
<DanaG> To another your-name one, or back to bare ubuntu?
<Sarvatt> everything from xorg-edgers isnt portable anywhere else right now because of the dri2proto changes
<Sarvatt> just sudo apt-get install mesa-utils/karmic xserver-xorg-video-intel/karmic
<Sarvatt> sudo apt-get purge drm-modules-source
<DanaG> 7.6.0~git20090621.df70d304-0ubuntu0sarvatt2 0
<DanaG> that's the other.
<DanaG>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic/main Packages
<DanaG> stupid apt-cache... doesn't show WHICH ppa.
<Sarvatt> iyep thats the right one
<DanaG> Might be good to add a bit of the PPA name to the package version.
<DanaG> =P
<DanaG> The only currently-visible difference is commit number and date.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I tried MPX (on an nvidia-based thingy)... fun.
<DanaG> Too bad nothing is compiled to use it.
<DanaG> MPX works as part of the xinput2, of course.
<DanaG> And nvidia is quite glitchy with cursor drawing.
 * DanaG restarts gdm...
<DanaG> yay, that worked.
<DanaG> Thanks!
<DanaG> (oh yeah, I'm running finch in screen.  Quite a winning combination.)
<DanaG> Checking for non power of two support: Not present.
<Sarvatt> DanaG, are you using my xi2 ppa?
<DanaG> Was now, but not anymore.
<bjsnider> ppa packages are supposed to end with ~ppa but the system doesn't reject the upload if they don't
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing
<Sarvatt> ah ok
<DanaG> But that doesn't help with having MULTIPLE ppa archives.
<Sarvatt> it just recently added support for >255 keys
<Sarvatt> (remember you having a problem with that)
<DanaG> ooooooooh!   Sweeet,
<DanaG> .
<DanaG> Too bad I killed (as in, firmware wedged in a bad state) the laptop that uses that... so I have to try it once I send it out and get it back.
<DanaG> =P
<bjsnider> you're using a newer kernel in that ppa than is in karmic
<bjsnider> i think
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.30-9-generic #10kms6-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 15 19:25:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f13b8925a
<DanaG> that's glxinfo
<DanaG> odd... NPOT is missing.
<DanaG> I wonder if that secondary card (a no-display-attached voodoo3 that doesn't even have tdfx load) would do it.
<DanaG> NOte that the tdfx driver is not loading.
<DanaG> That reminds me... I wanna' reboot with that card as primary, just for the hell of it.
<bjsnider> DanaG, how old is the voodoo card?
<DanaG> Voodoo3.
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/tdfx
<DanaG> er, probably 1999-2000-ish.
<Sarvatt> DanaG: there have been a bunch of fixes in that area since the mesa in the radeon-kms PPA but we cant update mesa in there until theres a newer kernel :)
<Sarvatt> the ppas and you have linux-libc-dev from 2.6.30-10 which doesnt have the radeon KMS stuff in it
<bjsnider> DanaG, does it work or what?
<Sarvatt> it'll be better once 2.6.31-rc1 comes out
<DanaG> The voodoo3 doesn't give DRI -- screen-res and color depth are too high.
<DanaG> I'd have to make Xorg start at 16-bit color, for one.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and compiz on the radeon isn't working -- reports no NPOT.
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.30-9-generic #10kms6-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 15 19:25:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> that's uname -a.
<Amaranth> DanaG: What did you expect?
<DanaG> On what?  The radeon?
<Amaranth> either one
<DanaG> Without the KMS PPA stuff, NPOT is fine on the RV200.
<Amaranth> what kind of radeon is it?
<Amaranth> ah, rv200
<DanaG> Radeon 7500.
<Amaranth> ok then, bug in the KMS stuff
<DanaG> What's the difference between R100 and RV200... and between RV200 and R200?
<DanaG> real R200 is 8500, isn't it?
<Amaranth> yeah, I believe so
<Amaranth> pretty sure the RV200 is the R200 with stuff taken out though
<Amaranth> vs an R100 with stuff added
<DanaG> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon#head-fe8db4f01efc841aa992be504f62d77518eaab10
<bjsnider> is aiglx going to be taken out with the 2.6.31 kernel?
<DanaG> argh, where's my NPOT?
<mase_work> bjsnider: isn't aiglx part of xorg ?
<bjsnider> i think aiglx is software 3d rendering
<bjsnider> which shouldn't be necessary with ttm
<mase_work> bjsnider: isn't TTM a memory manager ?
<mase_work> http://www.x.org/wiki/ttm
<bjsnider> ttm makes hardware 3d rendering possible
<mase_work> hardware 3d rendering is currently possible afaik.
<mase_work> where are you getting this information from ?
<bjsnider> it isn't wihtout a memory manager
<Amaranth> AIGLX is Accelerated Indirect GLX
<Amaranth> Indirect GLX is normally software rendering, AIGLX makes it hardware rendering
<DanaG> oh, and: DRM version 1.0 too old to support HyperZ, disabling.
<Amaranth> It has a slight overhead versus direct rendering but not enough to matter for things like compiz (the only that that needs it)
<bjsnider> but direct rendering is possible with ttm no?
<Amaranth> DanaG: Ah, the DRM version changed and the driver is turning stuff off based on that
<Amaranth> bjsnider: direct rendering is possible now
<joetheodd> People talk in this channel?
<joetheodd> Exciting!
<bjsnider> but not without a memory manager
<Amaranth> bjsnider: What isn't currently possible is pbuffers, framebuffer objects, and texture_from_pixmap
<DanaG> I'm also getting horrid font corruption.
<Amaranth> note those are all somewhat related
<DanaG> Ugh.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: No, AIGLX is only used for compiz on your system right now
<Amaranth> bjsnider: all other 3D apps are using direct rendering
<mase_work> bjsnider: the TTM allows other things, it doesn't really have much to do with 3d in its self .
<bjsnider> so aiglxis all about the compositing
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/screenshot.png
<DanaG> Might need capital S.
<DanaG> yeah.
<mase_work> bjsnider: The purpose of the TTM implementaion is to provide tools for buffer object placement, caching, mapping and synchronization
<Amaranth> TTM allows for mode setting and those things I mentioned above
<DanaG> UUgh, have to restart Xoreg.
<bjsnider> at what point does it become possible for the open source drivers to abandon aiglx?
<Amaranth> bjsnider: Why would they? It's useful for remote X sessions
<mase_work> bjsnider: in order to do what exactly ?
<bjsnider> to use composite direct rendering
<mase_work> bjsnider: but why ? i don't see what you gain
<Amaranth> bjsnider: AIGLX was always a TODO, it was just low priority until 3D compositing needed it
<mase_work> i only see what you loose
<Amaranth> bjsnider: On my system right now (intel) I have GEM, UXA, and DRI2 so I run compiz without AIGLX
<DanaG> oh, and: DRM version 1.0 too old to support HyperZ, disabling.
<DanaG> oops, already said that.
<Amaranth> but there is no reason to remove AIGLX, it is useful for remote sessions
<Amaranth> like if I start up an X server on my machine and run glxgears on your machine without AIGLX it'll use software rendering
<DanaG> Would be best with gigabit ethernet.
<bjsnider> Amaranth, how's that working these days?
<DanaG> Okay, now what do I do?
<Amaranth> with AIGLX it'll use the hardware on my machine to do the rendering
<Amaranth> bjsnider: pretty well, KMS is not so nice though
<Amaranth> I lost my brightness control and my screen is locked to full brightness
<bjsnider> well, forget kms
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot.png
<Amaranth> Intel had better fix that before the 9.10 release or people will scream
<Amaranth> DanaG: You showed that already
<Amaranth> DanaG: The answer is (turn off KMS)
<DanaG> fixed the case.
<Amaranth> err, "" not ()
<mase_work> Amaranth: that issue is in F11 too i believe. you should be able to use kde / gnome brightness controls though
<bjsnider> just before jaunty was released you told me it would be a year before the intel driver was fixed
<Amaranth> mase_work: No, my monitor does not expose any brightness controls
<mase_work> ah ok
<DanaG> Desktop, or laptop?
<Amaranth> mase_work: It's all in the video chip and the kernel does not expose that interface
<mase_work> fair enough.
<DanaG> ... or all-in-one?
<Amaranth> mase_work: I believe the plan is for the kernel to expose the interface and the intel xorg driver to use it to emulate the way it has always worked before
<Amaranth> laptop
<Amaranth> bjsnider: They suddenly put the breaks on features and spent months improving it
<Amaranth> err, brakes
<bjsnider> i see hahaha
<Amaranth> it's still not as good as before
<bjsnider> i think that's what i said would happen
<Amaranth> but they also now have a new tool to see why things suck
<bjsnider> but you cynically refused to believ it
<Amaranth> bjsnider: I still think it'll be a long time before it even gets back to where it was before and all this new stuff promised to make it better and faster
<bjsnider> oh come on
<bjsnider> even when it's using gallium
<bjsnider> and it will be the first drive to use it
<Amaranth> bjsnider: yeah, gallium won't be for some time
<Amaranth> nouveau is the first to use it, afaik
<bjsnider> i doon't think so. it is being developed at the same time as gallium
 * billybigrigger needs to read more about KMS
 * billybigrigger doesn't know what all the fuss is about :P
<billybigrigger> seems you intel and ati users are pretty pissed about this whole KMS deal :P
<bjsnider> who cares. ubuntu isn't even going to use kms
<Amaranth> bjsnider: actually nouveau has driven the advances in gallium recently
<Amaranth> bjsnider: karmic has KMS on by default for intel now
<Amaranth> that's why I'm using it
<Amaranth> I booted, saw it, have been too lazy to reboot to fix it
<bjsnider> it won't be much use if karmic boots in 10 seconds
<Amaranth> uh, you're thinking of plymouth
<Amaranth> kernel modesetting is used for X too
<Amaranth> KMS is required to get ubuntu booting that fast
<Amaranth> also, karmic won't boot in 10 seconds
<bjsnider> are you sure?
<Amaranth> the goal is for 10.04 to go from grub to fully loaded desktop in 10 seconds on a Dell Mini 9
<bjsnider> my jaunty boots in 15 if you exclude grub
<billybigrigger> quickest i had jaunty was 15s, and that was around A4, about beta/final it was back to 21s :P and haven't seen anything faster so far
<Amaranth> fully loaded standard GNOME desktop, not netbook remix
<billybigrigger> is this according to bootchart or a stopwatch?
<Amaranth> probably both
<Amaranth> you can tweak bootchart to chart login too
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and KMS can make usplash look better, too.
<Amaranth> we won't have any splash
<bjsnider> i could cut it down if i eliminated grub's boot time
<DanaG> My good laptop (the one with the R600) boots a relatively fresh Karmic in 20 seconds.  Sweeet.
<Amaranth> black screen to desktop
<billybigrigger> no time for a splash :P
<DanaG> Jaunty was 35.
<bjsnider> i don't see what's so great about kms
<Amaranth> 5 seconds of black screen is no big deal
<DanaG> Not having monitor do glitchy mode-switch thing would be nice.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: better suspend/resume, faster startup, flicker free boot
<DanaG> And having gdm draw right over usplash... would be nice.
<bjsnider> startup and boot are insignificant
<Amaranth> the kernel already has to set a mode, might as well set the one everything else is going to use and save some time
<DanaG> and HAVING NON-POWER OF TWO TEXTURE SUPPORT *cough* *hack* *wheeze*
<DanaG> =P
<bjsnider> is there a flicker on boot?
<DanaG> Well, it takes a while before KMS decides to initialize, for some reason, for me.
<Amaranth> bjsnider: there is the mode set for your BIOS splash screen the the mode set by grub then the mode set for your system
<Amaranth> and that's the end
<virtuald> does usplash+kms work for anyone?
<Amaranth> without KMS you get BIOS, grub, kernel, usplash, sometimes another flash during usplash, then gdm
<DanaG> how do I find out what version DRM actually is?
<DanaG> me needs hellllppplplpllpppp.
<DanaG> =P
<bjsnider> but are flashes a big problem that requires an entirely new graphics driver, when graphics drivers are already years of painstaking work
<billybigrigger> 2.4.11
<billybigrigger> DanaG::: thats what i have
<DanaG> Hmm.  So why is it saying "1.0 is too old"?
<billybigrigger> what is saying that?
<billybigrigger> all the libdrm* packages i see are version 2.4.11
<DanaG> I enabled hyperz in driconf... and now glxinfo spits that out.
<DanaG> And I also get lack of non-power-of-two support!
<billybigrigger> no idea
<billybigrigger> im lost on this one :P
<DanaG> ah, have to autogen.
<Sarvatt> dmesg DanaG
<Sarvatt> [    2.374678] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<DanaG> Still, shouldn't it say "1.1" is too old?
<DanaG> oh, and why is it using such an old drm module?
<DanaG> It's from the PPA.
<Sarvatt> you say this like radeon KMS support is anywhere near being as bug free as you are expecting :D
<DanaG> Well, I don't expect it to be calling itself from 2006.  =P
<DanaG> s/calling itself/stating that it's/
<Sarvatt> did you reinstall your kernel after purging drm-kernel-source? if so i dont know what to tell you
<DanaG> If it were really that old... would KMS even be working?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f50e6c5f7
<DanaG> dang, same.
<DanaG> 1.1.0.
<Sarvatt> the DDX might be broken, will look into it tomorrow
<DanaG> Ah, that works for me -- thanks.
<DanaG> I should go to bed soon, anyway.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and when not giving that texture corruption... the 2D is being faster than it was before.
<Sarvatt> [drm] Initialized radeon 2.0.0 20080528 for 0000:02:00.0 on minor 0
<Sarvatt> your drm is fine, its probably the ddx needing an update
<Sarvatt> hmm it might actually need to be built against xserver with dri2proto 2.1
<Sarvatt> ugh yeah, that is crappy right now because of the linux-libc-dev problem, need a newer kernel in there to build all this
<DanaG> grr, damn HID devices don't deal well with USB autosuspend.
<Sarvatt> wont be able to fix this up until 2.6.31-rc1 most likely, should be any day now
<DanaG> Will R600 get KMS in time?
<DanaG> KMS and 2D acceleration, OR just 3D for compiz -- either would be great.
<DanaG> Anyone else seeing failures to mount NTFS?
<Sarvatt> yeah they're working on it, i wouldnt be surprised if it wasnt really fully usable until next year though :D most of the effort is going into things not supported by fglrx now
<SeveredCross> So basically, we want to support things that fglrx doesn't, and halfassedly support things that fglrx does?
<SeveredCross> Sounds like free software to me.
<Sarvatt> more like, supporting things not supported by fglrx is such a huge task they need to focus on that for  now
<DanaG> We need a fglrx for 2.6.30, though.
<DanaG> Even if not for 2.6.31.
<DanaG> yet.
<SeveredCross> Sarvatt: Right, but why is that the effort?
<SeveredCross> My commentary wasn't directed at the size of the effort, it was an underhanded comment on the state of priorities in free software.
<Sarvatt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives//karmic-changes/2009-June/003139.html
<Sarvatt> because theres more than 400 pci ids to support vs the 30 or so intel has and huge changes between each generation
<SeveredCross> Oh, by things you mean cards.
<SeveredCross> Okay.
<SeveredCross> That's a  different story. Here I was thinking that effort was going into supporting OpenGL features that fglrx didn't support yet or something, not supporting actual hardware.
<Sarvatt> r600-r700 support in mesa wont be until next year regarding my comment if you took it out of context by the waya
<Sarvatt> he was asking about KMS support
<SeveredCross> Right, but that context dind't help me to figure out if you meant supporting features or supporting hardware.
<Sarvatt> r600-r700 support isnt far off
<DanaG> Well, I was asking about whichever-comes-first.
<Sarvatt> in mesa
<Sarvatt> just not KMS
<DanaG> But I need the NTFS thing fixed, top priority.  =P
<SeveredCross> NTFS works here
<DanaG> Doesn't work for me, for not-in-fstab drives on eSATA.
<DanaG> Gives dbus timeout.
<DanaG> And gvfs-gdu-monitor segfault.
<DanaG> And gvfs-hal-volume-monitor crash, too.
<SeveredCross> Hmm. I don't have any esata, but USB and internal partitions work.
<Sarvatt> mounting mine fine too, odd
<DanaG> Hmm, try taking a partition out of fstab (comment it out).
<Sarvatt> its not in fstab
<Sarvatt> mounted via nautilus
<DanaG> Odd... for me, it gives timeout.
<DanaG> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
<Sarvatt> yeah sounds like a gvfs problem for sure
<DanaG> org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod : Method "Mount" with signature "ssas" on interface "org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume" doesn't exist
<DanaG> ... and before I fixed that, I got this:
<DanaG> org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure : Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<DanaG> gnome-mount -vvnt --device /dev/disk/by-id/scsi-SATA_SAMSUNG_HD642JJS1AFJDWQ528361-part1
<DanaG> that's what I was running.
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/bugs/300443
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 300443 in ntfs-3g "hal rejects to mount ntfs-3g partition" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> NOte the date on that.
<DanaG> It's damn well not fixed for me.
<DanaG> In fact, it's been fine up until this last round of updates.
<DanaG> I just don't get why it suddenly broke.
<DanaG> do any of you have the fdi file mentioned... the one with "ntfs" in the name?
<DanaG> I don't.
<DanaG> grep -Ri ntfs /usr/share/hal
<DanaG> <match key="volume.fstype" string_outof="ntfs;vfat">              <!-- allow these mount options for ntfs -->                <match key="volume.fstype" string="ntfs">
<DanaG> those three things on three separate lines... that's all I get.
<DanaG> PLEASE?
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> somebody please check what that gives.
<DanaG> I see.. it IS right... the "ssas" is missing!
<DanaG> .... please?
<zniavre_> DanaG, do you need grep of karmic ?
<DanaG> yeah, for somebody with working SATA mount of ntfs.
<DanaG> Jaunty would also help.
<DanaG> For me, they're all in this file: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/20-storage-methods.fdi
<zniavre_> http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-17098
<DanaG> thanks.
<zniavre_> sorry my karmix is on vbox i can't try ntfs
<DanaG> well, seeing if it's any different will help, anyway.
<DanaG> if your host is any other distro, in fact, that'd be useful for comparison.
<DanaG> zniavre_: wow, that DOES help.... I am entirely missing that file!
<DanaG> one more thing, please: dpkg -S 25-ntfs-3g-policy.fdi
<SeveredCross> DanaG: apt-file is your friend.
<zniavre_> just one line > ntfs-3g: /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/25-ntfs-3g-policy.fdi
<SeveredCross> I do not have that policy file, NTFS mounts fine via Nautilus.
<DanaG> odd... for me, ntfs-3g does not have that.
<DanaG> aND IT fails to mount.
<SeveredCross> I have to authenticate, but it mounts.
<Sarvatt> disk mounting isnt even done by hal in karmic
<Sarvatt> devicekit-disks
<Sarvatt> probably is a problem with ssas permissions in udev-extras or something
<Sarvatt> devicekit-disks needs to be updated but needs polkit-gobject to get updated which isnt packaged yet as far as i can see
<DanaG> ah.  well, if it's a known work-in-progress, that's enough for me.
<DanaG> For tomorrow, I can just manually mount, and copy the stuff I need.
<jml> I'm getting a fatal exception when I start gnome-do
<jml> http://paste.ubuntu.com/203389/ -- Unhandled Exception: System.TypeInitializationException: An exception was thrown by the type initializer for Mono.Unix.Native.Stdlib ---> System.DllNotFoundException: libMonoPosixHelper.so  at (wrapper managed-to-native) Mono.Unix.Native.Stdlib:GetDefaultSignal ()
<Hobbsee> jml: poke RAOF when you see him about that
<jml> will do
<jml> it's also happening with Banshee.
<billybigrigger> jml probably because of mono being held back
<jml> billybigrigger, ahh good point. apt-get reports a lot of mono packages being help back
<billybigrigger> yup
<billybigrigger> run gnome-do or banshee from terminal and look, you'll see mono errors
<jml> billybigrigger, yeah I've done that already (see the above paste)
<billybigrigger> ahh yeah
<billybigrigger> its late :P gimme a break
<billybigrigger> im off to bed
<billybigrigger> nighta ll
<jml> billybigrigger, g'night
<billybigrigger> you can do a partial upgrade, but i don't suggest it, i did it on my karmic test system in a vm and thats about as far as i'd go :P
<billybigrigger> some really nasty stuff *can* happen, not saying it will or anything...but...
<jml> billybigrigger, installing the held back mono packages and running upgrade again seems to have not been too disastrous
<jml> and banshee & do work now.
<billybigrigger> cool beans, gnite :P
<jml> g'night & thanks :)
<nhasian> hello everyone
<dupondje> can somebody remove busybox from topic ?
<dupondje> its not an issue anymore
<dupondje> since its fixed :P
<maxb> Wha?!? There is a goldfish swimming across my screen?!
<maxb> I have not installed anything like that
<crdlb> maxb: you didn't type 'free the fish' into alt+f2? :)
<maxb> no :-)
<crdlb> apparently, it can also be triggered by pressing f three times on the about panels dialog
<maxb> ahhh
<hifi> karmic only? :(
<crdlb> no, that easter egg has been there forever
<hifi> about ubuntu and press three times f?
<crdlb> no
<crdlb> about panels
<hifi> cool
<dupondje> rofl :D
<hifi> yay, my own fish
<crdlb> the other easter egg is 'gegls from outer space' in alt+f2
<hifi> I rebinded alt+f2, whats the app it runs?
<hifi> (Run of course but whats the command line name)
<crdlb> there isn't one
<crdlb> the WM sends an X message to the panel to open the dialog
<crdlb> openbox includes a gnome-panel-control that can do it, though
<hifi> the command to open the alt+f2 to open the dialog to run sommand :p
<dupondje> LOL, how to get rid of it ? :p
<crdlb> dupondje: kill the gnome-panel process
<dupondje> fishstick ! ;)
<hifi> gegls from outer space was a hardcore easter egg
<coz_> hey guys  strange occurance here... I am on kubutnu  and installed ubuntu-desktop as well... all sounds in gnome/ubuntu are disabled not drums and woodblocks etc :) however in kde  for non kde applications   like xchat...nvidia-settings..ccsm... each button or tab I hit I get one of the different wood block sounds from gnome
<coz_> hifi,  is that gone?
<crdlb> coz_: the problem is that gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds is enabled by default
<crdlb> so the libcanberra gtk module is playing sounds
<coz_> crdlb,  ah
<coz_> crdlb,  mm  it is most irritating :)
<crdlb> on gnome, that setting gets disabled by gnome-settings-daemon (if you choose to disable it)
<coz_> crdlb,  I did disable it in gnome
<crdlb> right, but that doesn't affect kde
<crdlb> since gnome-settings-daemon is not running
<coz_> apparenlty :(
<coz_> crdlb,  it is definitly irritating :)
<coz_> crdlb,  although those specific sounds in gnome were greyed out
<crdlb> try putting "gtk-enable-input-feedback-sounds = FALSE" in ~/.gtkrc-2.0
<coz_> ok
<coz_> crdlb,  mm that seems to have worked ... I put that in the ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<coz_> I will have to restart xchat for that to take effect let me try that
<coz_> nope
<crdlb> maybe it needs to be false instead of FALSE
<coz_> ok I will try that now
<crdlb> if that doesn't work, you can remove libcanberra-gtk-module
<coz_> crdlb,  no that didnt work...what side effects with removal of libcanberra-gtk-module?
<crdlb> no input feedback sounds? :)
<coz_> I probably should chach this in gnome also before doing that
<coz_> crdlb,  oh cool  I wouldnt miss feedback sounds :)
<crdlb> chach?
<coz_> check
<coz_> crdlb,  hey you know how well I spell at times :)
<crdlb> well, the ~/.gtkrc-2.0 won't affect gnome since gnome-settings-daemon overrides it
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> ok let me restart x  and try this
<coz_> crdlb,  so much nicer  when its quiet :)
<coz_> crdlb,  thanks  I should have known to ask you first :)
<coz_> guys I notice that libgtk-.2 is no longer in the repos  I have one applications...not important... that uses that any way around that?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> anything superseeding it ?
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c:
<Bmw1000c> woo
<coz_> BUGabundo,  you mean me?
<BUGabundo> hello my friend! welcome to Karmic Koala
<BUGabundo> coz_: any package to replace it?
<coz_> BUGabundo,  ah well there are newer versions of it but the app doesnt see it
<Bmw1000c> hello :) hello koala users
<BUGabundo> coz_: file a bug on the app to upgrade
<BUGabundo> and if required, file it upstream
<BUGabundo> but before that check the build dds to see if it is still buiilding or if it failed to build
<coz_> BUGabundo, well the problem with the app is that it is not really developed and I have tried to contact the originl developer
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: you are now also a koala user!
<coz_> BUGabundo,   not an important actually
<Bmw1000c> yes i am
<coz_> BUGabundo,  I just didnt want to have to go through a possible rewrite of the application
<BUGabundo> coz_: out of luck then, unless you or someone for you repackage it to use the superseeded lib
<Bmw1000c> guys, i've tried to install bootchart-java, but
<Bmw1000c> E: ca-certificates-java: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> remove --purge and try pybootchart instead
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ^^
<Bmw1000c> thanks
<Bmw1000c> lo
<Bmw1000c> BUGabundo http://paste.ubuntu.com/203500/
<dupondje> mmm :D wammu got fixed :D
<BUGabundo> lunch
<hifi> now for my whole day at work I have had the easter egg fish swimming across my screen
<christophsturm> how can i see bugs reported by me in launchpad?
<frandavid100> Hi! I just updated empathy but there's no geolocation... do you have any clue?
<yofel> hey, any vim users here that could confirm bug 392086 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392086 in vim "[karmic] vim-7.2.148-2ubuntu2 - broken regexp in debchangelog.vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392086
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....is grub2 supported by previous grub configurators? like the one in kde system settings?
<darthanubis> I am not able to find KK's kernel. 2.6.30-10? I'm looking in the kernel mainline
<yofel> darthanubis: you do know that ubuntu has its own kernels at kernel.ubuntu.com ?
<darthanubis> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<darthanubis> I thought those were the ones?
<yofel> darthanubis: those are builds of the official kernels form kernel.org
<darthanubis> no wonder
<yofel> darthanubis: you can get the ubuntu kernels from the repositories
<darthanubis> yofel, even if I'm still running 9.04? Because I don't seem to have the line in my source.list for 9.10 kernels?
<yofel> darthanubis: you can try to get them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/
<yofel> the images are  in 'base utilities'
<yofel> and the headers in 'development'
<darthanubis> I'll try that, but there is no easier way, like a PPA?
<yofel> darthanubis: only easier way is to upgrade to karmic alpha
<yofel> at least as far as I know
<darthanubis> https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive/ppa
<darthanubis> that looks dead
<yofel> darthanubis: btw, why do you want the karmic kernel?
<darthanubis> yofel, because it is a better kernel than the one for 9.04. Specifically, disk speeds
<Briareos1> how can i verify that the "grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false" was correctly accepted by the system on boot (alpha 2)?
<Yanick_> hi, I just upgraded KDE to 4.3 beta 2 (Kubuntu) and I can't find the printer-manager
<Yanick_> anyone home?
<yofel> Yanick_: well yeah, but it doesn't seem they know  the answer ;)
<yofel> <- gnome
<Yanick_> yoasif, I know, that's what I told the other guy in #kubuntu
<Bmw1000c> <-- gnome also
<Yanick_> I used to have gnome, but I wanted to try the kde interface. If I go back to gnome, I'll miss those desktop widgets :P
<Pici> Yanick_: Are you running Karmic?
<Yanick_> Pici, I'm not sure
<Pici> Yanick_: Ubuntu 9.10?
<Yanick_> Pici, 9.04
<Yanick_> oh.... yearh... right, karmic is 9.10 :)
<Pici> Yanick_: #ubuntu+1 is for discussing and troubleshooting issues with 9.10
<Yanick_> feel dumb for a sec
<Yanick_> Pici, I got referred here in #kubuntu
<Yanick_> never been here
<robin0800> Yanick_, use #ubuntu
<Yanick_> ... lots of changes for 9.10?
<Yanick_> :)
<Bmw1000c> some
<yofel> hey, any vim users here that could confirm bug 392086 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392086 in vim "[karmic] vim-7.2.148-2ubuntu2 - broken regexp in debchangelog.vim" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392086
<sotomayor> can I pm anyone for smome help with cve-2009-0688 what ever that is?
<ikonia> sotomayor: what is he problem ?
<sotomayor> well i keep getting a arrow saying i need to download some libs dealing with cve-2009-0688 i dont know what is wrong
<Pici> sotomayor: An arrow?
<xhema> hi all, anyone responsible for ldap here?
<sotomayor> yess at the top of my screen next to the firstarter firewall
<ikonia> xhema: ask the question
<Pici> sotomayor: On Karmic?
<xhema> ikonia, question : how can i easily include a schema in the new ldap back format. I have just a samba and other schemas i want to import and it is driving me crazy
<sotomayor> no right here on update manager
<sotomayor> http://pastebin.com/d7cc1cec5
<xhema> it is just too difficult for n00bs
<ikonia> xhema: it should be the same as before just put the schema file as an "include"
<ikonia> xhema: or do you want to use ldap as the actual config file witin the directory
<Pici> sotomayor: If you're not running Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) then you should be asking your question in #ubuntu, the same goes for anyone else seeking support here.
<sotomayor> ok sorry about that
<sotomayor> i will move on but thanks anyway
<ikonia> doesn't look like ubuntu
<xhema> ikonia, there are no more includes in the new system
<ikonia> xhema: so you're using ldap as the actual config file, like 309 project ?
<xhema> ikonia,  i dont have a slapd.conf anyomre
<ikonia> 389 sorry
<xhema> ikonia, it seems that way
<xhema> i just installed this
<ikonia> xhema: is that packaged for karmic now #/
<xhema> i have slapd 2.4.15 here
<ikonia> and that's the karmic package ?
<xhema> i am using 9.04 , but this seems to be a new feature
<xhema> i can upgrade if it would help
<ikonia> if you're using 9.04 why are you asking in here ?
<xhema> ikonia, no offence, but i think it is an advanced question
<xhema> i have no problem with upgrading
<ikonia> this isn't an advacned channel
<xhema> if you tell me it would help
<xhema> or point me to the right channel
<ikonia> this is a 9.10
<ikonia> #ubuntu
<ikonia> #309
<ikonia> #389 sorry
<ikonia> http://directory.fedoraproject.org/
<xhema> ubunut is overcrowded and i got no help
<ikonia> xhema: that doesn't mean come in here
 * xhema looks #389 
<ikonia> this channel is for 9.10 discussion
<xhema> ikonia, ok. if i upgrade to 9.10 can you help me then?
<xhema> i would if if it would help.
<ikonia> it won't help
<ikonia> 9.10 is a pre-release software and is unstable
<xhema> ok
<xhema> i am a developer
<xhema> and know about debian packageing
<xhema> and testing
<xhema> etc.
<xhema> but, i dont know ldap
<ikonia> how does that change anything ?
<xhema> it is just making me crazy.
<xhema> sorry to bother you
<ikonia> I understand that, which is why I've pointed you at the correct support resources
<ikonia> it's no both
<ikonia> bother
<xhema> thanks
<xhema> i will try there
<ikonia> no problem
<tawmas> Hello!
<tawmas> How do I get rid of the password prompt when I plug an USB disk?
<tawmas> I tried giving myself permissions with PolicyKit, but that didn't work
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<BluesKaj> so how do I go about remounting the NTFS partition now that the latest kernel upgrade removed access thru fstab and mtab ?
<cabrey> tap to click isn't working on this netbook, is this a known bug or should i file a bug?
<cabrey> i had to pass an option to the psmouse module to get it to work, but it was the same with jaunty
<Sarvatt> synclient TapButton1=1 didnt turn it on?
<cabrey> i looked in system > preferences > mouse > trackpad
<Sarvatt> it isnt on by default on any touchpad with more than 1 physical button (see man synaptics)
<cabrey> and it said it was already on
<Sarvatt> yeah thats not quite caught up with the driver changes
<Sarvatt> it will be the next time gnome-settings-daemon is updated though
<cabrey> well i created a file in /etc/modprobe.d containing options psmouse proto=imps
<cabrey> and it works perfectly
<cabrey> theres a bug on launchpad about it
<cabrey> but i really don't know if thats a sorta temporary hack or acceptable to be included :/
<Sarvatt> thats a hardware specific problem and they couldnt include it generically like that because that would make everything use imps, but if its a bug in the psmouse detection they could forward it to try to get it fixed. but theres other problems in the synaptics drivers in that they disabled tap to click by default now and you have to manually enable it, and the touchpad settings applet doesnt work right right now so you have to do it thr
<Sarvatt> ough a hal fdi or synclient in terminal
<maxb> cabrey: ooh that sounds familiar
<maxb> I have an Aspire One, and the latest karmic kernel seems to randomly sometimes detect my touchpad as a mouse, sometimes not
<cabrey> maxb, have you tried psmouse fix?
<Sarvatt> i have an aspire one as well and dont have that problem, thats odd :D aoa150
<maxb> Well, as I said, it's an intermittent problem
<cabrey> well it's ok because i've had to use that on intrepid, jaunty, and now karmic
<cabrey> but i also have another oddity -^
<maxb> Interesting - I've only had the problem since the very last karmic kernel update
<cabrey> under the Places menu i have a cdrom1 entry
<cabrey> and obviously i don't have a optical drive
<Sarvatt> you know, i've had to rmmod and modprobe psmouse after bootup twice since 2.6.30-10 too maxb because it wasnt even detecting the mouse
<maxb> interesting
<Sarvatt> i'm on a totally different x and using XI2 with synaptics 1.1.99 though
<DanaG> damnit, my text is all screwed up.
<DanaG> I'm going back to non-KMS radeon.
<maxb> I think we can conclude that it's definitely something screwed up at the kernel level
<Sarvatt> wonder if its the same thing and -mouse isnt getting loaded in my case where it is for you
<Sarvatt> there wasnt anything changed in that regard between 2.6.30-9 and 2.6.30-10 though
<cabrey> i literally just installed karmic
<cabrey> not too sure about UXA being enabled by default tho :\
<Sarvatt> its still a problem in 2.6.31 that i compiled yesterday at any rate, got a spurious ack message and it didnt load synaptics at boot and i had to rmmod modprobe right after
<Sarvatt> think its just if i touch the touchpad while its booting
<cabrey> hmm havent tried moving the touch pad during boot
 * maxb tries that
<cabrey> although grub is acting weird
<cabrey> complaining about a --no-floppy option
<cabrey> then when i tried to edit it everything got wiped out
<Sarvatt> did you upgrade to grub 2?
<Sarvatt> (you'd know because it brings up a graphical grub menu instead of the text one)
<cabrey> no i thought it would be installed by default
<cabrey> how do i upgrade?
<cabrey> !grub2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub2
<Sarvatt> seems like its adding the --no-floppy to grub1 that doesnt support it so people that havent upgraded yet have problems in 2.6.30-10
<Pici> grub2 is only installed on new Karmic installs, it will not upgrade grub if you are doing an upgrade from a prior release.
<Sarvatt> grub2 is the default now but it leaves grub1 for you to manually upgrade if you were using 1 before
<Sarvatt> yeah what Pici said :)
<cabrey> well then it must be a bug because i wiped everything
<Sarvatt> sudo update-grub-from-legacy i think it is
<cabrey> nope
<cabrey> maybe update-grub2?
<Sarvatt> try sudo update-grub<hit the tab key twice>
<cabrey> i have either update-grub or update-grub2
<aemyr> It's update-grub, I tried it once
<Sarvatt> that just updates the menu.lst
<aemyr> actually twice
<Sarvatt> theres a seperate command to upgrade from grub1 to grub2, cant remember what it was and it looks like its gone after you upgrade :(
<cabrey> the package grub-pc is installed which says it is grub2
<cabrey> and version 1.96 is shown but i still get a text based menu
<cabrey> 1.96 == 2, correct?
<Sarvatt> yeah by default it only adds grub2 as a chainload option in the grub1 menu
<Sarvatt> sudo update-from-grub-legacy thats it
<Sarvatt> it should have told you this when you installed grub2
<cabrey> it seemed to have removed it
<cabrey> s/seemed/seems
<cabrey> hold on i'll reboot real quick
<Sarvatt> thats weird, maybe it got confused with how you wiped but grub 1 was still installed in the mbr
<Sarvatt> maybe try installing grub, let it do its thing then install grub2 again
<Sarvatt> it'll remove grub2 when you install grub1
<cabrey> ok that was interesting
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> thats weird, maybe it got confused with how you wiped but grub 1 was still installed in the mbr
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> maybe try installing grub, let it do its thing then install grub2 again
<Sarvatt> <Sarvatt> it'll remove grub2 when you install grub1
<cabrey> the entry for the most update-to-date kernel is still blank
<cabrey> but i modified the <recovery> one and got KMS
<cabrey> and it booted insanely quick
<cabrey> alright so I would run grub-install first?
<cabrey> ok so is there a way to completely start over with grub? running update-grub / update-grub2 bricked it
<cabrey> everything is blank
<BluesKaj> Im sure some of you guys had the ntfs access problem like I do after the last kernel upgrade , so how do i fix it. I re-edited fstab and mtab and added the proper lines and uid etc by the tutorial , but I'm still getting permission denied
<DanaG> ah, non-KMS works fine.
<Leftmost> I'm using xmodmap to remap a key on my system to Alt_L. After running xmodmap, xev reports the key as Alt_L but it doesn't behave as such. Any ideas?
<BUGabundo> hey everyone
<BUGabundo> anyone having disk trouble after suspend or hibernate?
<yofel> syn match debcontrolSection contained "\v((contrib|non-free|non-US/main|non-US/contrib|non-US/non-free|restricted|universe|multiverse)/)?(admin|cli-mono|comm|database|debian-installer|debug|devel|doc|editors|electronics|embedded|fonts|games|gnome|gnustep|gnu-r|graphics|hamradio|haskell|httpd|interpreters|java|kde|kernel|libs|libdevel|lisp|localization|mail|math|metapackages|misc|net|news|ocaml|oldlibs|otherosfs|perl|php|python|ruby|science|shell
<yofel> how did that happen now o.O
<yofel> sry guys
<BUGabundo> yofel: bad bad boy :p
<yofel> BUGabundo: was busy debugging the vim debchangelog.vim syntax file, wanted to check what happend in irssi and pressed the wrong key -.-
<Bmw1000c> guys how can i speed up my boot time??? http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2121/bmwdesktopkarmic2009062.png
<Bmw1000c> https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1416038/bmw-desktop-karmic-20090625-4.png
<Bmw1000c> how can i speed up this
<Bmw1000c> eheh
<BUGabundo> crazy dude
<BUGabundo> gets a 10sec boot and compaints!
<SeveredCross> Get a faster HDD? :P
<BUGabundo> get FAST SSD
<BUGabundo> remove X
<BUGabundo> LOL
 * TheInfinity still not understand whats the difference between 10 and 50 sec booting :p
<BUGabundo> TheInfinity: how many times do you boot?
<BUGabundo> I boot like 2
<BUGabundo> and suspend or hibernate the rest
<TheInfinity> exacly.
<BUGabundo> I got a 5 day uptime last week eheh
<TheInfinity> or i just start it and get some coffee
<BUGabundo> TheInfinity: Bmw1000c just rebooted like 20 times... we didn't even noticed it
<BUGabundo> it was THAT fast
<TheInfinity> i mean without coffee i cant work ;)
<Bmw1000c> lol
<TheInfinity> so -> why use time to speed it up? :p
<Bmw1000c> SeveredCross my HDD is the fastest 250gb avaiable
<Bmw1000c> lol
<TheInfinity> Bmw1000c: -> ssd :p
<Bmw1000c> yeah :(
<TheInfinity> or just some patience. you will never save the time you need to get it shorter :p
<SeveredCross> Heh. I think I boot once or twice a month.
<Bmw1000c> :|
<SeveredCross> My server box is up to 50 days, and it would be more if we hadn't moved it.
<BUGabundo>  22:52:54 up  1:47,  4 users,  load average: 2.97, 3.05, 3.08
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: $ w
<Bmw1000c>  22:53:18 up 38 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.29, 0.35, 0.36
<BUGabundo> SeveredCross: ?
<SeveredCross>  17:57:27 up 50 days,  4:58,  7 users,  load average: 0.07, 0.14, 0.16
<SeveredCross> That's from w.
<BUGabundo> yeah I know
<Bmw1000c> rip mickael jacksomn
<Bmw1000c> rip mickael jackson
<Tekno> :(
<Tekno> king of pop
<BUGabundo> !ot | Bmw1000c
<ubottu> Bmw1000c: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BUGabundo> Tekno: you too :p
<Bmw1000c> lol
<Bmw1000c> sorry ubottu
<BUGabundo> doh
<BUGabundo> it was me!!
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<RAOF> Morning.
<Bmw1000c> you?? it was ubottu
<BUGabundo> no! it was me you told the bot to tell you !
<BUGabundo> no! it was me you told the bot to tell you !
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ^^^^^^
<Bmw1000c> what
<Bmw1000c> it was ubottu
<BUGabundo> (11:08:14 PM) freenode: !ot | Bmw1000c
<BUGabundo> (11:08:15 PM) ubottu: Bmw1000c: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Bmw1000c> it was ubottu
 * BUGabundo ignores the new kid on the block :p
<ryan__> hello
<BUGabundo> hi ryan
<BUGabundo> hi ryan__
<ryan__> Hi Bug
<ryan__> anyone here an expert? im a nub
<BUGabundo> I can try to help
<BUGabundo> what s up ?
<ryan__> i lost my toolbars on my desktop both top and bottom
<yofel> ryan__: does pressing Alt+F2 open something?
<ryan__> no
<ryan__> no response
<yofel> can you right click on the desktop?
<BUGabundo> ryan__: eeepc?
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-26
<ryan__> yes, luckily i downloaded IE 6 and it is on my desktop so i figured out how to get into this chat. i can rightclick on desktop
<BUGabundo> IE6?? wth
<yofel> o.O
<ryan__> i have to have it for work..
<BUGabundo> don't scare us like that
<yofel> ryan__: select 'add link' or starter or something like that
<ryan__> after i rightclik on desktp?
<yofel> yes, should be the second from the top in the list
<pace_t_zulu> off topic... michael jackson... dead
<yofel> pace_t_zulu: that *really* is off topic...
<ryan__> really??
<BUGabundo> pace_t_zulu: and everyone knows it
<BUGabundo> .... or not
<BUGabundo> ryan__: really. now get back on topic
<ryan__> k
<pace_t_zulu> apologies
<pace_t_zulu> couldn't help it
<BUGabundo> I know
<ryan__> is there a way to get to my desktop without exiting my terminal? only way i can get to it is alt+cntl+F2
<yofel> ryan__: what about what I told you?
<yofel> I want you to add a launcher on the desktop to start gnome-panel from there - or start xterm and then start gnome-panel from xterm
<ryan__> i need to get to my desktop, i am in fullscreen terminal right now
<yofel> ryan__: alt+ctrl+f7
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is grub2 supported by previous grub configurators? like the one in kde system settings?
<ryan___> ok
<ryan___> you guys there?
<yofel> ryan___: yup
<BUGabundo> yes
<ryan___> ok, i get no response from create launcher, i can create folder and empty file though ! yay!
<ryan___> i dont know if this has anything to do with it, but prior to this i uninstalled evolution mail and calender but it wasnt till restart that it happend
<ryan___> and installed something else but it slips my mind right now..
<ryan___> a compiler
<ryan___> but didnt even open it or anything
<ryan___> i searched forums, but only one i found with similar problem was dead before there was a solution..
<akio> howdy
<akio> a shot in the dark here, has anyone used the framebuffer + mplayer with the new intel drivers?
<ryan___> any ideas about missing toolbars 9.04, no response to alt+F2, no response from create launcher, but able to create folder and open apps on desktop
<ryan___> ?
<akio> I have KMS going, everything is nice and smooth otherwise
<BUGabundo> ryan__ this # is for karmic 9.10 not jaunty 9.04
<Bmw1000c> #ubuntu
<akio> 193 users, no mplayer + framebuffer use cases?
<BUGabundo> LOL
<akio> BUGabundo, ?
<BUGabundo> no, to Bmw1000c
<Bmw1000c> lol
<RAOF> akio: Why would you want to use the framebuffer?
<RAOF> You're trying to use mplayer outside of X?
<akio> no need, but I hoped it would allow me to cut down on overhead, I'm trying to play heavy mkv files on an MSI Wind U100
<akio> It's not easy for this machine
<RAOF> The framebuffer will be slower than Xv.
<RAOF> Generally.  Because it's practically unaccelerated, wheras Xv is handled by your GPU.
<akio> Thanks for the tip, I haven't really begun to dig into the differences of the drivers yet
<akio> or output modules or whatever
<akio> interfaces
<m_tadeu> is anyone experiencing problems with xine recently?
<akio> mplayer with xv cuts right through it
<akio> akio, test
<akio> can someone message me in like 4 seconds, im testing (obviously)
<akio> that didn't go well
<BUGabundo> akio: use !ping
<akio> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<akio> my issue was that I was using xchat-gnome instead of xchat
<BUGabundo> eheh
<ripps> Yay! somebody fixed python-gdl, I can install specto again!
<akio> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Bmw1000c> !ping BUGabundo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping BUGabundo
<Bmw1000c> no? :(
<Bmw1000c> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: akio: please use #ubuntu-bots instead. thank you
<BUGabundo> !bots | Bmw1000c
<ubottu> Bmw1000c: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Bmw1000c> lol sorry
<Leftmost> I'm using xmodmap to remap a key on my system to Alt_L. After running xmodmap, xev reports the key as Alt_L but it doesn't behave as such. Any ideas?
<akio> what
<akio> wrong channel, sorry
<BluesKaj> an error occurred while accessing 'Volume (ntfs)', the system responded: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.PermissionDenied:Device /dev/sda1 is listed in /etc/fstab.Refusing to mount
* dtchen changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Karmic Koala (9.10) discussion channel | Karmic is NOT RELEASED and may break your system | Schedule https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule | Please join #ubuntu for all other support questions | Alpha 2 Released: www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 | Paper Cuts Round 1: tinyurl.com/mhs2qb
<ghindo> Does anybody know when all those Mono packages will be ready for download?
<RAOF> They already are.
<RAOF> ghindo: "sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<ghindo> RAOF, Oh, thank you.  How come those packages aren't upgraded when running Upgrade Manager, apt-get upgrade, or aptitude safe-upgrade?
<RAOF> Because they require removing some existing packages.
<RAOF> Because those packages are no longer used.
<dtchen> and hence violate the "safe" semantics
<RAOF> safe-upgrade will never install or remove packages.
<ghindo> Interesting - didn't know that.  Thanks again.
<ripps> latest update killed my external hdd, it wount mount anymore.
<cdE|Woozy> has anyone noticed some of their usb ports not working anymore?
<ripps> Unable to mount the volume "Epsilon". Details -> Cannot get volume.fstype.alternative
<ripps> it's a ntfs hdd
<ripps> cdE|Woozy: I've noticed that I have to unplug and replug some things to get them working again]
<cdE|Woozy> my docking station has five ports, two are not working anymore with karmic (completely powered down, plugging in a mouse won't even light it up)
<ripps> the switch from hal to devkit is breaking alot of things
<cdE|Woozy> ah, so devkit killed my ports :)
<cdE|Woozy> but shouldn't the kernel detect that something was plugged in despite devkit not making it available to userspace or something?
<cdE|Woozy> or the optical mouse lighting up
<ripps> cdE|Woozy: hal was responsible for doing something with it, all the kernel will do is populate it in /dev
<ripps> hal was the backbone of the linux plug-n-play scene
<cdE|Woozy> well, the kernel doesn't even notice that something was plugged into these two ports, according to dmesg =X
<ripps> well, technically, if devkit didn't mount modules for your usb hub, it can't mount anything for your usb mouse
<cdE|Woozy> naughty devkit.. thanks ripps
<ripps> I suspect both yours and my issues are coming from the updated udev-extras package, which devkit relys on to know what modules to mount for which devices
<le-chuck_ita> Hi there, is audio in flash applets working for you today?
<le-chuck_ita> forget it, now it is working for me
<le-chuck_ita> sometimes you just need to close and reopen things,
<le-chuck_ita> that's computer science
<|ns|nR8> computer science is hitting a hard drive with a hammer to get it working again and its still working 5 years later
<MTecknology> this isn't for karmic - but you guys are smart...
<MTecknology> I've been having consistent error that stops the shutdown process. Where do I find this message?
<virtuald> is it possible to not have the apt-cdrom binary installed on upgrades of the apt package?
<aemyr> Is there major breakage in karmic or is it safe to upgrade ?
<BUGabundo> Question: does GRUB2 boot from an ISO image?
<BUGabundo> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/php-pear_5.2.10.dfsg.1-1ubuntu1_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/php/.registry/xml_util.reg', which is also in package php-xml-util
<BUGabundo> known ?
<virtuald> afaik gnome can boot isos
<BUGabundo> gnome???
<BUGabundo> gnome is WM
<BUGabundo> I need at boot time
<virtuald> grub :>
<virtuald> you knew what i emant
 * virtuald is getting tired
<BUGabundo> virtuald: TAB autocomplete fail? LOL
<BUGabundo> never manage to get GRUB 1.x do it
<virtuald> some random hacker said he did that a long time ago, in some hacky way =p
<BUGabundo> yah
<BUGabundo> I need a *easy* way
<BUGabundo> by placing the iso somewhere and adding a stanza
<BluesKaj> looking for a way to make gwenview my default jpeg viewer
<BUGabundo> hey charlie-tca BluesKaj
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: galternatives?
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, sudo update-alternatives --config viewer doesn't do it ..prolly using the wrong appname
<BUGabundo> try galternatives!
<BluesKaj> BUGabundo, open with /other /graphics/gwenview, check file associations
<dvz-> hey all
<yofel> hi dvz-
<dvz-> okay, so I upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10 to test out the intel drivers cause of a bug in VLC.  And after the loading splash screen, tty7 only displays a mouse, sound, and a constant black screen.
<dvz-> it seems to let me log in and access my network keyring as usual (blindly entering credentials)..thankfully, allowing tty1 to work with irssi o.O
<dvz-> was wonderin if anyone had any suggestions or the like to getting a visual on tty7...also this is -28 header, not -30
<dvz-> -30 is just completely borked
<yofel> dvz-: if you're using kernel 2.6.30-10, KMS was enabled as default for intel, try adding i915.modeset=0 to the kernel boot line
<yofel> dvz-: also the intel driver in karmic only supports UXA (support for XAA/EXA was dropped)
<dvz-> how do i check if i have UXA ?
<yofel> dvz-: whats your driver version? (apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel)
<dvz-> my chipset is i945 i believe
<dvz-> hold on
<dvz-> 2:2.7.99.1+git20090602.ec2fde7c-0ubuntu2 0
<dvz-> that ^^?
<yofel> dvz-: then you're using UXA - it's the only choice left ;)
<dvz-> okay so that's good then?
<dvz-> now kernel boot line...forgive my newness - I don't do this too often, but should learn sometime :-P  how would i add that line to the boot?
<yofel> dvz-: not sure, UXA support in jaunty was very chipset dependent
<yofel> ok, kernel...
<yofel> when you boot and grub comes up press <esc> if needed
<yofel> select the 30-10 kernel
<yofel> press e and go to the line that starts with 'kernel' and press e again
<yofel> go to the end of the line and add i915.modeset=0
<yofel> then press b to boot
<dvz-> ko, thanks. let's see how this works.
<yofel> I hope that's correct, haven't used grub for a while since I switched to grub2
<yofel> It should also give you the available commands on the bottom of your screen
<dvz-__> ello again.
<yofel> dvz-__: welcome back
<yofel> dvz-__: welcome back
<dvz-__> okay, that's slightly odd.
<dvz-__> first of all, i915.modeset=0  right?
<yofel> dvz-__: yes
<dvz-> edited the kernel boot line with that and it said "Unknown argument" or something to that effect..."ignoring"
<dvz-> under the 30-10 header
<yofel> dvz-: iirc the 'ignoring' is ok, did it help in any way?
<dvz-> actually yes..i'm running that header now...it's not borked like before..
<dvz-> before it had some weird choppy strip in the center of the screen, like it was cramming it all and vertically challenged.
<SKB> hmz my trash is gone
<dvz-> but now, it's still giving me the same issues as 28
<dvz-> black screen, +mouse,+sound,-display
<dvz-> and for some reason my right alt is as
<SKB> when i try to open my trash i get "Error while spawning nautilus: Operation not supported"
<dvz-> -as, +acting up, acting as shift on the numbers and entering text in irssi with alt+someletter
<yofel> dvz-: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log tell you? (check for EE or something bad in the last few lines)
<yofel> dvz-: or easier, install pastebinit and nopaste you Xorg.0.log with 'pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and give me the link so I can look through it
<dvz-> something about xf86UnbindGARTMemory: unbind key 1 (2 and 3)
<dvz-> http://pastebin.com/f4be8a871
<yoasif> cwillu, ping
<yofel> dvz-: There is an error in there on line 345 but I have no idea if that's the problem or how to fix that. Sorry
<yofel> dvz-: Maybe someone else can help you later.
<dvz-> thanks yofel
<dvz-> yofel: i got it working
<dvz-> yofel: edited xorg.conf, my virtual display was ~3000 1024
<BUGabundo> btw if anyone is having audio MUTE prob, check pavucontrol to see if source of sound is at 50% or less!
<yofel> dvz-: :D
<cwillu_clone> poke poke BUGabundo,
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, know anything about the lack of x86 builds on the mainline kernel ppa?
 * BUGabundo slaps cwillu for overppoking
<cwillu_clone> I haven't poked you in like 4 days
<BUGabundo> is there a lack??
<BUGabundo> they were there lsat tiem I checked
<cwillu_clone> I know this because I've been 140km from the nearest internet connection for that time
<BUGabundo> miss you too carrey
<BUGabundo> cwillu ahahaha
<cwillu_clone> there hasn't been a new x86 since a few weeks ago
<cwillu_clone> i.e., no 2.6.31 -pre and -rc x86 kernels
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> ping apw
<apw> hi
 * cwillu_clone pokes apw with a give-me-a-2.6.31-rc1-x86-build stick
<apw> yeah there is an issue with the kernel build infrastructure.  as in something with upstream builds
<cwillu_clone> thought it'd be something like that
<apw> the builds work in a karmic chroot, but not a jaunty one, which is in theory impossible
<BUGabundo> aha
<apw> not had a chance to find out why that is, just figured it out locally while doing a rebase
<apw> as i hit it here
<tawmas> Hello all
<cwillu_clone> there's some -intel kms fixes for suspend there that I'm supposed to test
<apw> there is an ubuntu 2.6.31-rc1 based kernel in here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~apw/+archive/staging
<cwillu_clone> ah, great, thanks
<apw> you would be the first person to boot it however
<cwillu_clone> np
<cwillu_clone> this laptop gets all the exciting kernel builds
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> cwillu gonna go cutting edgered then me ?
<tawmas> I need a quick pointer to something I can study to get out of my karmic machine dropping me into busybox at boot. From the messages, it looks like it doesn't find my root partition uuid.
<charlie-tca> take a look at /var/log/syslog or /var/log/bootlog
<cwillu_clone> BUGabundo, I'm the edgeredest
<yoasif> if i have a problem with selecting something in the terminal not copying to the X copy buffer (or whatever it's called), where should i report it/has it been reported?
<yoasif> cwillu_clone, are you cwillu?
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, yes
<cwillu_clone> 150km from my computer right now :p
<yoasif> cwillu want to check out the alpha of that site we talked about?
<tawmas> charlie-tca: I'm restarting it now
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, sure
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, pm 'cwillu' with the url
<cwillu_clone> then I'll actually be able to find it when I get home
<yoasif> done
<yoasif> BUGabundo, around?
<cwillu_clone> thx
<cwillu_clone> he's hiding from my poking stick
<yoasif> cwillu_clone, any ideas on the select not copying to x buffer?
<yoasif> should i report to xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ?
<dvz-> okay, 30-10..is that alpha 2 or 3?
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, my head's been filled up with grain indicators not settling when the scale gate closes, I've barely got my sanity together enough to handle my own suspend bugs :p
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, could poke your head in #ubuntu-x and ask
<tawmas> charlie-tca: there's no /var/log I can look into! ls /var only shows /var/lock being there...
<BUGabundo> yoasif: alwayus
<yoasif> cwillu_clone, hilarious, it works now
<charlie-tca> that seems bad
<yoasif> BUGabundo, want to check out a site that im working on (alpha quality)
<charlie-tca> should always be a /var/log, even with the live cd
<cwillu_clone> yoasif, there's changes that have come through in that department, I wouldn't be surprised to see bugs come and go for the next month or two
<yoasif> cwillu_clone, cool
<cwillu_clone> charlie-tca, pre-root mount though?
<yoasif> now if someone would fix gnome-do
<cwillu_clone> dmesg should still show some relevant info
<yoasif> not having gnome do is annoying
<tawmas> I managed to mount my root partition
<charlie-tca> when installer fails, you can pull logs from /var/log/syslog
<cwillu_clone> the installer is running from a running system though
<cwillu_clone> his issue is coming from the boot process itself
<BUGabundo> yoasif: shoot
<charlie-tca> not always. The alternate cd is the same way, you can pull /var/log/syslog if you go to a tty
<cwillu_clone> that's still a running system though
<yoasif> BUGabundo, sent the message -- you're going to need an openid, but google doesn't work atm for some reason :/
<cwillu_clone> the lack of a running x server does not constitute a broken system :p
<tawmas> charlie-tca: that's not from the installer cd, I'm booting from an installed system
<charlie-tca> Unless your install never completed, and then you are booting from half a system
<charlie-tca> see bug 385995
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385995 in grub-installer "sometimes tries to edit menu.lst even with GRUB 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385995
<charlie-tca> one of the duplicates is similar
<yoasif> i had the same issue
<yoasif> one of mine was a dipe
<yoasif> dupe*
<yoasif> im running on that system now, hopefully will be fixed by alpha3 so i can reinstall
<charlie-tca> one of the dups was a system that booted, but wouldn't run
<yoasif> dont feel like doing a daily
<charlie-tca> That part is fixed, but so far I only been able to get an install from the live cd desktop to work
<bobesponja> nixternal: can I remove your xorg ppa now?
<BUGabundo> bye everyone
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda, bye kklimonda
<tawmas> Can someone please help me recovering from a boot failure? I get dropped into busybox. I have warnings that no block devices can be found and that an uuid which might be my root filesystem is not found. I can manually mount my root from busybox, but what do I do from here?
<cwillu_clone> tawmas, and then hit ctrl-d to continue
<cwillu_clone> ?
<tawmas> cwillu: didn't try that
<cwillu_clone> tawmas, ctrl-d basically does the same thing as typing exit in that circumstance:  telling the system to continue with the boot process
<cwillu_clone> you'd still need to figure out how to get the system doing it automatically, but that's easier done from a fully booted system rather than mucking around with a busybox
<tawmas> cwillu, it still drops me into busybox
<tawmas> after telling me "Gave up waiting for root device"
<cwillu_clone> :/
<cwillu_clone> dunno then
<tawmas> can I see the uuid  of the device from busybox?
<tawmas> cwillu: I can seem to make it go a little further if I manually create a link in /dev/by-uuid/ for my root partition
<tawmas> to do that, I also need to create /dev/by-uuid first as it doesn't exist
<tawmas> I think my error is I mounted my root device on / when I seem to understand from the error output that I should have mounted it on /root
<tawmas> I'll try again later, as I now have to go away
<tawmas> do you have any further suggestions or comments?
<cwillu_clone> tawmas, beyond expressing my love for hawkins cheesies, nope
<nixternal> bobesponja: yes
<tawmas> cwillu, ok, thanks
<tawmas> I'll try something on my own... or just go grab a live cd somewhere and reinstall from scratch
<tawmas> bye
<bobesponja> ok thanks
<BUGabundo> hey lemonade
<Bmw1000c> see bug #392687
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392687 in totem "can't open a video while there's one open" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392687
<Bmw1000c> guys when i start my system it says "Loading AppArmor module ..... [FAIL]"
<Bmw1000c> is that a known buh?
<Bmw1000c> bug
<Sarvatt> yeah theres no apparmor module for the karmic kernels yet
<Bmw1000c> okay
<Bmw1000c> another bug:
<Bmw1000c> i upgraded my kernel and my grub settings came to default
<BUGabundo> he means to say, all his manual changes to menu.lst were reverted
<Bmw1000c> yes thanks BUGabundo
<Bmw1000c> actually
<Bmw1000c> is grub.cfg
<BUGabundo> right GRUB2
<BUGabundo> my mind is still set on GRUB 1.9
<Sarvatt> thats because you added them to the "automagic boot stanzas" where it says not to instead of adding it to the default options where update-grub adds it to the existing kernels when its run
<Bmw1000c> so
<Bmw1000c> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4e8b5d6d-a9ed-4fd0-8eb8-030b56aaf2ce
<Bmw1000c> how can i remove the --no-floppy
<Bmw1000c> and "quiet splash"
<Sarvatt> i have no idea with grub2 actually, havent even looked into it yet :(
<Sarvatt> reading grub.cfg it looks like you edit it in /etc/default/grub
<Sarvatt> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Sarvatt> take out quiet splash there so its just ""
<Bmw1000c> thank you!
<Bmw1000c> lets test it
<Sarvatt> you need to update-grub after
<Sarvatt> so it writes all the settings
<Sarvatt> you should be able to tell if that worked just opening up grub.cfg after that
<Sarvatt> i dont know about removing --no-floppy though, do you need grub to search floppies for some reason?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: he alread left
<BUGabundo> he is always rebooting. poor laptop
<BUGabundo> he is so happy about his 10 sec boots
<Sarvatt> keep in mind its grub searching the floppy not the bootloader so its not like removing it removes booting from floppy support
<Sarvatt> ahh darn
<BUGabundo> ahahahaahah
 * Sarvatt has part messages turned off
<BUGabundo> (09:59:07 PM) Bmw1000c left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: the no floppy sees to have come with Grub2. no idea why
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ping why is that?
<Sarvatt> i imagine it would stall the boot up for a bit wasting time looking at the floppy if ones there..
<Sarvatt> if you want to boot  off a floppy you just change the boot order in bios to have the floppy earlier
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: aahah
<Bmw1000c> no
<BUGabundo> (09:59:07 PM) Bmw1000c left the room (quit: Remote closed the connection).
<BUGabundo> (09:59:09 PM) Sarvatt: you need to update-grub after
<BUGabundo> (09:59:16 PM) Sarvatt: so it writes all the settings
<BUGabundo> (09:59:31 PM) Sarvatt: you should be able to tell if that worked just opening up grub.cfg after that
<BUGabundo> (10:00:04 PM) Sarvatt: i dont know about removing --no-floppy though, do you need grub to search floppies for some reason?
<Sarvatt> what the heck is the man page for grub2 listed under?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<Sarvatt> ahh man update-grub2
<Bmw1000c> LOL
<Bmw1000c> thanks Sarvatt eheh
<Bmw1000c> Sarvatt
<Sarvatt> nothing in there useful though lol
<Bmw1000c> if i have --no-floppy active, i just cant boot
<Sarvatt> thats odd, are you really using grub2? do you see a blue debian graphic on the screen during the kernel selection dialogue?
<Bmw1000c> :|
<Bmw1000c> yes man
<Bmw1000c> it's different from 9.04
<Bmw1000c> brb i'll tell you what error i get
<BUGabundo> no no
<BUGabundo> damn there he goes
<Sarvatt> maybe he needs to reinstall a newer grub2 to his mbr
<Sarvatt> found a forum thread i'll link him when comes back :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7510816
<BUGabundo> !tell Bmw1000c  (10:08:40 PM) Sarvatt: found a forum thread I'll link him when comes back :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7510816
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !latter tell Bmw1000c (10:08:40 PM) Sarvatt: found a forum thread I'll link him when comes back :D http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7510816
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
 * defrysk had the same issue with grub2
<defrysk> so i now use the old grub
<defrysk> back to gladstonbury
<repete> Am I right that it was decided to switch to Empathy in 9.10?
<Sarvatt> its not like they are going to remove pidgin or anything, but yeah the default IM on a new install is empathy
 * defrysk switched to kde
<BUGabundo> repete: yes
<defrysk> kde4 is very solid on +1
<BUGabundo> defrysk: yeah but a new snapshot is coming up, so bump road ahead !
<BUGabundo> :p
<defrysk> BUGabundo, looking forward to ...... etc
 * defrysk likes bumy rides
<defrysk> bumpy
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<astenorh> hello
<dtchen> BUGabundo: pong
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> hey astenorh
<astenorh> i dunno where to report this, but apparently mplayer has been compiled with no gui on karmic
<BUGabundo> astenorh: mplayer has no GUI
<BUGabundo> you want gmplayer
<BUGabundo> same app with GUI
<astenorh> yeah well there are two packages : mplayer, and mplayer-nogui
<astenorh> both are compiled with no gui
<astenorh> I will use gmplayer
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> let us know if you have anytrouble
<astenorh> and i didn't find gmplayer in the repository but gnome-mplayer I suppose that was what you were refering to
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> lol
<astenorh> well it looks better than the classic mplayer gui
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> it has a new skin in KK
<BUGabundo> I changed it back LOL
<astenorh> oj
<astenorh> *ok
<codeamuk> just about to install alpha2, any big issues?
<defrysk> codeamuk, grub2 might be a breaker
<Bmw1000c> im alive
<codeamuk> hmm, ill take a look, thx!
<yofel> codeamuk: intel graphic kards use now UXA and KMS by default
 * defrysk upgraded from jaunty to avoid grub2 issues
<BUGabundo> codeamuk: why not get a daily image instead?
<BUGabundo> lots of changes since A2
<BUGabundo> !daily | codeamuk
<ubottu> codeamuk: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<codeamuk> nvidia here but you guys are scaring me, didnt realize that much had changed.  i better do some reading before i get myself in trouble.  thx
<codeamuk> BUGabundo thx, i will
<BUGabundo> codeamuk: nvidia working fine here
<dtchen> BUGabundo: please test speex-float-10
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'll see if i can reproduce the earlier audio anomalies on some dvds
<BUGabundo> dtchen: 10 or 1 ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: 10.
<BUGabundo> done
<BUGabundo> restarting PA
<dtchen> ~$ grep res .pulse/daemon.conf
<dtchen> resample-method = speex-float-10
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-27
<BUGabundo> ; resample-method = ffmpeg
<BUGabundo> ; resample-method = src-linear
<BUGabundo> ; resample-method = speex-float-1
<BUGabundo> resample-method = speex-float-10
<BUGabundo> ; resample-method = speex-fixed-1
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the list is in src/pulsecore/resampler.c
<Twigathy> resample-method = src-sinc-best-quality <-- hugely CPU intensive c_c
<dtchen> Twigathy: which is what we need to avoid
<Twigathy> :)
<dtchen> ARM devices surely don't want cpu cycles burned via pulse's resampler
<Twigathy> It might be nice if there were some way to change sample method in the audio bit of the administration menu, but I suppose if you know enough to want to fiddle with these things you'll just edit the file directly...
<dtchen> it's not quite that modular yet
<virtuald> is /bin/sh supposed to be busybox?
<billybigrigger> yes
<Sarvatt> dash here
<virtuald> dpkg-reconfigure dash didn't help
<Sarvatt> whats diverting it?
<virtuald> diversion by dash from: /bin/sh
<virtuald> diversion by dash to: /bin/sh.distrib
<virtuald> bash: /bin/sh
<virtuald> bigbrother@ingsoc:~$ /bin/sh
<virtuald> BusyBox v1.10.2 (Ubuntu 1:1.10.2-1ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Sarvatt> are you even on  karmic? we're on 1.13
<virtuald> yes
<Sarvatt> BusyBox v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)
<billybigrigger> Sarvatt::: is right, its dash
<virtuald> busybox-initramfs: Installerad: 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu4
<virtuald> weird huh
<Sarvatt> sounds like something got screwed up in an upgrade
<virtuald> can that happen if i run out of diskspace?
<Sarvatt> sudo rm /bin/sh && sudo ln -s /bin/dash /bin/sh ?
<Sarvatt> oh is / mounted RO?
<virtuald> nope :p
<Sarvatt> any chance there were errors and it mounted RO (like from running out of disk space) and you have the old version in your initrd? i have no idea really, just throwing out guesses
<Sarvatt> remounted RO i mean
<Sarvatt> from errors=remount-ro in fstab
<Sarvatt> i'd reboot and check it again :D
<virtuald> i don't think errors=remount-ro remounts when running out of disk space
<virtuald> at least if i have 5% free
<virtuald> sarvatt: will there be a -10 kms kernel?
<Sarvatt> nope there will be an 11 kms kernel though
<virtuald> busybox as /bin/sh explains why some initscripts acted weirdly before
<virtuald> ok
<Sarvatt> theres problems with .31, it might even wait till 12
<virtuald> afk
<Sarvatt> so many things dont compile on .31 yet like fglrx and nvidia and vbox and too many other things to count, anything block device/i2c/agpgart/network related that compiles external modules probably needs updating
<benten> hi
<benten> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<benten> cannot mount any ntfs partition
<benten> everything was working normally, till semi-unexpected shutdown. afterwards, this problem arise.
<benten> by semi-unexpected shutdown mean: normal shutdown was in process, and power failure occured
<benten> how can i fix this, thanks.
<billybigrigger> i get that error when trying to open Places>Computer
<benten> billybigrigger: yeah, once error occurs, previously mounted drive partitions vanish
<billybigrigger> http://imagebin.ca/view/oafesRy.html
<billybigrigger> check your syslog and see whats going on
<benten> k
<benten> billybigrigger: hmm my problem is less complicated as compared to yours
<benten> billybigrigger: when i click computer, i can view system  drive / filesystem = computer:///
<benten> billybigrigger: but if i try to access any of other ntfs partitions, all ntfs partitions vanish ( previously visible)
<benten> billybigrigger: and this DBus error pops up
<benten> billybigrigger: but even then, only drive left accessible is filesystem
<benten> a temporary workaround i did was to mkdir in /media and force mount drives
<benten> this makes partition accessible but not viewable under System > Places > or Computer.
<benten> billybigrigger: gnome-keyring-daemon[xxxx]: Couldn't unlock login keyring with provided password
<benten> billybigrigger: gnome-keyring-daemon[xxxx]: Failed to unlock login on startup
<benten> can this be causing problem ?
<benten> hmm
<benten> must be due to recent update
<benten> n e ways its still alpha so gona wait more
<benten> till then bb
<Sarvatt> maybe try adding your user as an explicit authorization in system - authorizations - storage?
<Sarvatt> might have saved a bad password somewhere if you told it to save credentials in a dialog? the whole authorizations stuff is so confusing
<ripps_> Can someone help me figure out why my external harddrive won't mount automatically anymore. I think it's problem with devkit-disks
<Hew> ripps, bug 386699?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386699 in gvfs "Mistakes external USB flash disk for system-internal disk" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386699
<ripps> Hew: I can't mount internal ntfs either. I think it just doesn't know what to do with ntfs partitions anymore
<Hew> ripps, that's not an ntfs-specific bug
<ripps> Hew: I know, I get a "cannot get volume.fstype.alternative" error when I connect or try to mount it
<ripps> I can do it manually using mount.ntfs-3g, but I shouldn't have to
<ripps> Hmm... it might be a polciykit thing
<ripps>  Not Authorized: Remote Exception invoking org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Authority.CheckAuthorization() on /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/Authority at name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1 was not provided by any .service files
<Giles> I have just updated karmic and compiz is working again hurrah!
<BUGabundo> bons dias
<BUGabundo> any one seeing compiz backtraces?
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/392850
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392850 in compiz "*** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/compiz.real: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000002458930 ***" [Undecided,New]
<virtuald> how do i debootstrap ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> virtuald: ah?
<virtuald> morning abundo
<virtuald> not using compiz right now
<BUGabundo> virtuald: what do you want to bootstrap?
<virtuald> would it work to debootstrap to /nfsroot and using that as rootfs for pxe boot?
<virtuald> i think jaunty
<BUGabundo> no idea
<virtuald> 32-bit
<BUGabundo> never attemped it
<virtuald> i had a debian-live system working before but i deleted it
<virtuald> it used some live iso i think
<tgpraveen> now with KMS enabled is anyone here with intel graphics finding it useful?
<tgpraveen> ie is their resume suspoend become lighting fast as was demonstrated?
<tgpraveen> is their boot actuaaly flicker free?
 * tgpraveen is a sad nvidia card owner
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: I have no prob with my nvidia
<BUGabundo> what is your up to?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: oh dont get me wrong nvidia for the paast 3 yrs or so has been the best bet for any linux user
<tgpraveen> and very stable but
<tgpraveen> we wont be getting KMS
<tgpraveen> anytime soon. probably not till 10.4 at the very least
<tgpraveen> all thx to the nvidia drivers being proprietary
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> why not use what ever we had until now?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: yeah it will run just as fine but without benefits of KMS
<tgpraveen> so i was wondering how the expereience of the intel card users was with KMS ?
<tgpraveen> does it really deliver in the fast suspend resume area
<Hobbsee> not so fa
<Hobbsee> suspend broke last tie i tied
<Hobbsee> not sure on speed
<Hobbsee> moe unstable atm, though
<tgpraveen> Hobbsee: ok. and the flicker free boot?
<tgpraveen> is identi.ca down for anyone else
<BUGabundo> hey Hobbsee. nice to see you back!
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: Up
<tgpraveen> i get a blank white page with the text "No such site"
<BUGabundo> my suspend is fast, and so is resume
<BUGabundo> but broken on 75% of times
<BUGabundo> hibernate is working great dought
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: how fast? in the KMS demo they showed a laptop and by the time they lifted the lid resume had completed and the screen was ready to be used
<tgpraveen> thats FAST
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: humm like 3 secs?
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: probably.
<tgpraveen> is that what u r getting right now?
<BUGabundo> I think so
<BUGabundo> if you like I could try to time it
<BUGabundo> but last time it did it, I was forced to reboot and fsck
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: that would be intresting
<tgpraveen> lol
<BUGabundo> I got to Lock screen and fall back to TTY
<BUGabundo> I still have the .crash for it
<BUGabundo> forgot to file it
<BUGabundo> let me do it now
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -c susres.2009-06-24_14\:39\:24.683568.crash
<BUGabundo> *** Error: Invalid problem report
<BUGabundo> You are not allowed to access this problem report.
<BUGabundo> gotta love apport
<BUGabundo> let me guess, I need to sudo it ?
<mapet> help! devkit-daemon sucks up all my memory
<mapet> anyone with the same problem?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: so here is mine for suspend https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/392866
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392866 in linux "late resume failure [non-free: nvidia]" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> mapet: memory leak?
<BUGabundo> mapet: can you install atop and check memory usage?
<BUGabundo> sudo atop 2
<BUGabundo> then 'm' to list memory
<mapet> top shows 25.7 %mem right now
<mapet> but it grows until my system gets unusable
<mapet> 20% cpu
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: " hibernate failing (presumably due to space" ahhh that's me!!!
<mapet> it looks like gnome-power-manager was the problem... killed it and now devkit-daemon runs "normal" again
<BUGabundo> mapet: looks like it is a mem leak
<BUGabundo> mapet: you may need to run it on valgrind
<mapet> yes, it looks like a bug in gnome-power-manager that triggers another bug in devkit
<BUGabundo> !valgrind | mapet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valgrind
<BUGabundo> mapet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valgrind
<mapet> i think i have to reboot first as gnome-power-manager won't start...
<BUGabundo> ok
<miik> why karmic have only bash 3.2, not bash 4?
<tgpraveen> miik:  ask in #ubuntu-devel
<miik> ok
<sjokkis> what are all these updates to HAL lately? are they are preparation for phasing it out in favour of DeviceKit?
<dupondje> check the changelog :)
<sjokkis> oh yea
<dupondje> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal
<dupondje> life is easy :D
<sjokkis> sure as shit
<sjokkis> thanks dude
<dupondje> np :)
<sjokkis> here's hoping HAL goes away soon
<BUGabundo> !language | sjokkis
<ubottu> sjokkis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> does nvidia-glx-173 is working (it was not working few days/week ago ?
<sjokkis> zniavre: last i checked there are problems with kernels newer than approximately 2.6.28, due to some symlinks that have been removed
<sjokkis> the fault is on nvidias side. the symlinks shouldn't be there, as far as i understand
<sjokkis> it's a legacy driver tho, so you maybe out of luck. i'm running a 2.6.28 kernel myself, for the moment
<zniavre> ho ok (im on 2.6.29 they are working,they start to failed at 2.6.30)
<sjokkis> oic
<zniavre> yes legacy driver for legacy graphic card fx5500  :o( sadly
<zniavre> wait and see   thank you
<christophsturm> with the latest update all powermanagement related functions disappeared
<Sarvatt> did gnome-power-manager just crash? its crashed a few times for me
<Sarvatt> replying to christophsturm, sorry
<christophsturm> Sarvatt: shouldnt i see an apport icon if it crashed?
<christophsturm> any logs to check?
<BUGabundo> christophsturm: a few changes came in, so now my powerbutton works again yay
<Sarvatt> hmm, i lost all power management related functions too upon reboot actually :D
<BUGabundo> Jockey dead?
<BUGabundo> mine says I have no prop driver LOL
<BUGabundo> $ sudo synaptic
<BUGabundo> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<BUGabundo> so funny!!!
<BUGabundo> I remember seeing an apt_check crash earlier
<Sarvatt> eww
<BUGabundo> _usr_bin_apt-cache.0.crash
<BUGabundo> should I file it, or reboot and test again?
<BUGabundo> EVERYONE ELSE check your updates for apt changes!!! beware!
<Sarvatt> lost battery readings from something in the past 24 hours since the last reboot
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ?
<Sarvatt> yeah?
<christophsturm> Sarvatt: if you file i can set it to confirmed :)
<christophsturm> I mean if you file a bugreport :)
<BluesKaj> g'day
<Sarvatt> my userspace is so far from something i could make a bug report on it isnt funny :D haven't figured out what happened yet
<Sarvatt> christophsturm: you lost battery readings too after rebooting?
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: cwillu: ping can you edit https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat ?
<BUGabundo> please remove the *edge* from those links. thanks
<Sarvatt> edit it to what?
<Sarvatt> why?
<BUGabundo> edge is test server
<BUGabundo> no need to announce it!
<Sarvatt> oh i thought you meant xorg-edgers LOL
<Sarvatt> but its prettier!
<Sarvatt> only bryce and tjaalton can edit it
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> can you ping one of them on this?
<BUGabundo> bryce does love to use edge on URLs ehee
<Sarvatt> i dont understand why you're offended by it :D
<christophsturm> Sarvatt: for me the whole gpm applet is missing. if i add the battery charge monitor applet i see that the charge of the battery
<Sarvatt> ohh, try loading up gconf-editor, then go to apps - gnome-power-manager - ui
<Sarvatt> icon policy say always?
<Sarvatt> yeah if i kill gnome-power-manager and run it from terminal i'm getting a ton of these
<Sarvatt> (gnome-power-manager:5450): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Couldn't enumerate devices: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Sarvatt> (gnome-power-manager:5450): devkit-power-gobject-WARNING **: Error invoking GetAll() to get properties: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<christophsturm> devkit power was updated, maybe gnome-power manager needs to be rebuilt
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: no ofence taken :D
<Sarvatt> what kernel are you on by the way christophsturm?
<christophsturm> policy was "charging" now its "always", and i when i go to power history i see only "processor", no battery etc
<Sarvatt> yep same here
<christophsturm> 2.6.30-10-generic #12-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 22 16:30:32 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Sarvatt> figured you didnt have it on always, mine was showing the plugged in with no battery icon
<Sarvatt> can you bug it? i'm not even using the ubuntu gnome-power-manager or devicekit-power packages
<christophsturm> sure
<Sarvatt> .... or am i now
<christophsturm> brb
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ahaha
<BUGabundo> so you have no real system to test stuff?
<Sarvatt> if i was home maybe :)
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> on the road?
<chrissturm> Sarvatt, #392906
<Sarvatt> yeah in traffic at the moment :)
<BUGabundo> that sucks
<BUGabundo> chrissturm: bug 392906
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392906 in gnome-power-manager "lost all power management related features" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392906
<chrissturm> thx :)
<BUGabundo> np
<Sarvatt> coolies, i'll say something in there when i figure out what it is
<Sarvatt> pulling in gnome-power-manager git over EDGE sucks, bad reception area :D
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I know I know
<BUGabundo> 40% of the time I'm on GPRS too
<Sarvatt> well its not g-p-m most likely, same errors with 2.27.2 and the previous 2.27.1-0ubuntu2.. looks like devkit-power.. its using some funky polkit branch now hmm
<chrissturm> I dont care much about that bug because my system crashes when waking up from suspend :)
<Sarvatt> intel graphics? the fix for _alot_ of people with resume problems will be in 2.6.31-rc2 if so
<Twigathy> hurrah, my "read from fd0" bug went away on one of the recent devicekit/hal/somethingorother updates :D
<Twigathy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-disks/+bug/384469 I think. Thank you fixers!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 384469 in devicekit-disks "constantly polls floppy drive" [Medium,Fix released]
<Sarvatt> weird, i guess he forgot to switch branches after updating devicekit-power.. http://cgit.freedesktop.org/DeviceKit/DeviceKit-power/
<Sarvatt> but when i clone it master has whats in the polkit1 branch
<Sarvatt> downgrading devicekit-power fixed g-p-m
<Sarvatt> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-power/008-1/+build/1057967
<Sarvatt> too  bad chrissturm left
<Sarvatt> christophsturm: reverting devicekit-power fixes it https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/devicekit-power/008-1/+build/1057967
<Sarvatt> i'm building 009 from git now to see if the pm-powersave commit that was added between the two is reliant on other changes post 008 or if its just that thats broken
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> is it possible to disable the mouse pad of the laptop when I connect another usb mouse?
<karmic> how can j remove lilo?
<m_tadeu> karmic: I'm not sure, but if you install grub, lilo will go away
<karmic> j did it, anyhow i'll try again
<Sarvatt> m_tadeu: do you not have a hardware key combination or button to disable/enable the touchpad?
<tgpraveen> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<m_tadeu> karmic: there's no key for that here...
<karmic> lilo is the only one that accept my installation of karmic
<m_tadeu> did you try the alpha2?
<karmic> i am using it
<m_tadeu> that might be a problem of grub2....did you try the alpha1(I think it still install grub1 by default)
<karmic> j understand maybe it would be better to download alpha1, that was ok
<m_tadeu> btw...you had a problem with grub2? what was it?
<karmic> when j installed alpha2, it asked me wich installer j wanted, (the one olready installed, grub2 or lilo) the only choice accepted was lilo
<karmic> it gave me an error with  grub and i could not continue the installation
<cyphermox> karmic: could you tell us what kind of system you're installing this on?
<karmic> notebook acer , intel core duo 2 gb ram, ati, 386
<cyphermox> do you remember or do you have a copy of the error message grub was giving?
<karmic> cyphermox, no i don't
<cyphermox> if you want to replace lilo with grub2 you could probably just re-try to apt-get install grub2 and you would at the very least see the error message, if there ends up being an issue
<karmic> i did apt-get install grub2, it did it, and asked if a wanted  to remove mbr, by autoremove, j did so
<cyphermox> ok. and grub didn't come up with error messages?
<bazhang> he quit
<cyphermox> gah! :D
<SiDi> Anyone using the trunk version of notify-osd right now ?
<Dark-Star> how can I configure xorg to start up at 1024x768 instead of 800x600? I have to enter System Settings after each login to get to 1024x768
<Dark-Star> also, how can I tell which xserver is currently running? I installed xserver-vmware but I want to make sure that I'm not running the old xserver
<penguin42> is anyone else having problems with some gnome apps crashing in libgail since an update about 2 weeks ago?
<coz_> guys is there a kdm theme manager/changer   the default ubuntu kdm theme is really butt ugly :)
<coz_> how do I change these?
<tgpraveen> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<coz_> tgpraveen,  butt is a non family friendly  word?????
<penguin42> coz_: Can't you do that from the kde control centre?
<coz_> penguin42,  i dont know ... understand I am very new to kde and this is of course is kde 4.3 beta  ... I am way too used to gnome so I have no clear idea where things are located yet :)
<penguin42> coz_: There's a big control centre/settings thing where you can do pretty much everything - and I'm pretty sure you can change themes there
<coz_> penguin42,  under system settings  Appearance there are window themes and splash  screen themes  but no kdm theme references
<penguin42> coz_: Hmm is there something for login window or the like?
<coz_> penguin42,  not that I can no
<coz_> not that I can see...no :)
<penguin42> coz_: At the top do you see a General/Advanced tab?
<coz_> penguin42,  you must be as used to gnome as i am :)
<penguin42> coz_: Yeh I mostly use gnome but occasionally KDE
<penguin42> coz_: On the system settings window, go to advanced and then 'Login manager'
<coz_> penguin42,  :)  understood.. now I want to   understand the settings in kde 4.3 beta  but this one has been bothering me for a week and very few links  appear when googling
<coz_> penguin42,  that is all greyed out
<coz_> let me try it as root hold on
<coz_> ok it worked    as root but let me log off and test it
<coz_> well that  didnt work
<penguin42> hmm odd
 * penguin42 gets confused - rhythmbox hasn't worked for mefor 2 weeks crashing in libgail; so I install libgail-dbg and it works - even though looking at the /proc/../maps rhythmbox isn't using it
<penguin42> food would seem to be the best solution
<drogenhilfe> does anyone know what has changed from jaunty to karmic (both UNR)? I have no sound in jaunty, but in karmic it works (Samsung NC10)
<penguin42> drogenhilfe: I think both pulse and the kernel audio code have been updated - still can't complain if it's going in the right direction!
<PolitikerALT> Hi, where do I find the "desktop appereance" settings in KDE 4.3?
<supreme> hi
<supreme> im using karmic to discover bugs
<supreme> and something happen to mi dell inspiron 6400 (intel 945gm)
<supreme> when i left some minutes without using and screen goes blank, it cannot go back from blank
<supreme> (sorry my english, my main language is spanish)
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<supreme> hi BUGabundo
<supreme> BUGabundo, do you speak spanish?
<BUGabundo> portuguese
<supreme> oh, i see (because of your nick)
<supreme> maybe you could help me
<supreme> i have a intel 945gm, and when i left my machine some minutes without using and screen goes blank, it cannot go back from blank
<BUGabundo> I read it the 1st time
<BUGabundo> all I can say is that I think GPM is preaty dead
<BUGabundo> for now turn of screensaver
<supreme> hummm
<BUGabundo> my machine is going to sleep on its own too and failing to resume properly
<BUGabundo> plus no Battery control right now
<BUGabundo> :(
<supreme> wow
<pushrax> Hi all. I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" to update to karmic and it says "No new release found".  Does this mean I already have it?
<pushrax> I'm still on 2.6.28-13-generic kernel
<pushrax> anyone?
<BUGabundo> pushrax: GUI or server ?
<pushrax> gui
<BUGabundo> pushrax: for GUI use $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo> you forgot the '-d'
<pushrax> ok trying now.  thx
<pushrax> ok. it's working on something
<pushrax> brb
<BUGabundo> pushrax: please read release notes, make sure you have FREE disk
<BUGabundo> and have removed all 3rd party repos/ppas
<BUGabundo> also try using a closer mirror that has karmic packages!
<pushrax> yep plenty of disk space and also read about grub 2 not linking dual boots
<pushrax> brb
<BUGabundo> anyone else with aptitude broken ??
<BUGabundo> apt_check
<pushrax> BUGabundo: I might give it a miss as it wants to downlaod 2gbs of updates over 20 hours.  better to probaly install from scratch with alpha 2.  Thanks for your time and help
<BUGabundo> pushrax: change mirrors
<BUGabundo> plus 2G?? that's toooo much
<BUGabundo> did you really had all of that?
<poseidon> I installed right after the alpha 1 release.  I chose the (then  not default ext4 filesystem).  Other than the new grub bootloader is there anything important that I'm going to be missing from simply updating from the alpha 1 release?
<BUGabundo> poseidon: other then grub2. no
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey all - just thought I'd check in.  How's Karmic coming?  Thanks for your hard work.
<BUGabundo> TwoToneSpirit: heeh
<BUGabundo> going fine as usual
<BUGabundo> a bit unstable right now
<TwoToneSpirit> yeah, to be expected I suppose
<TwoToneSpirit> I've already stumbled upon a couple of blogs that are getting amped for it
<BUGabundo> feel free to test it, under a VM
<TwoToneSpirit> Do you enjoy development?  I want to get involved, but I don't know where to begin.  I write PHP very well, but I don't really know any other current languages.
<cdE|Woozy> ka
<BUGabundo> TwoToneSpirit: I write zero (code) languages
<BUGabundo> eehe
<BUGabundo> anyone can and should help how ever they can
<TwoToneSpirit> :-)
<BUGabundo> I do it by testing, reporting, triaging, helping users,advocating etc
<TwoToneSpirit> what do you do for the most part?  What is most needed?
<TwoToneSpirit> totally - I do those things as well, especially outreach and support
<TwoToneSpirit> what do you mean "triaging?"
<BUGabundo> taking a look at new bugs on LP, and making sure they are in good condition, also upstreaming them if needed
<supreme> i want to know what will happen with gpm ?
<BUGabundo> supreme: me too
<BUGabundo> eheh
<joetheodd> Did battery related stuff blow up for anyone else using a laptop?
<BUGabundo> joetheodd: +1
<BUGabundo> nothing here! not even LCD bright :((
<supreme> oh, i have a problem mounting a partition that i cannot mount since i update to karmic
<supreme> cannot mount with nautilus
<supreme> but in console i can
<supreme> i get this error:     DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus
<BUGabundo> yeah me too
<BUGabundo> started today
<BUGabundo> please check LP for it
<BUGabundo> if not there,please file it
<BUGabundo> supreme: $ubuntu-bug dbus
<supreme> :O
<supreme> lets see
<supreme> oh nice :)
<akio> is gnome-do broken in karmic?
<BUGabundo> not for me
<BUGabundo> but it does die sometimes
<akio> mine is compaing about a missong dll, ftw
<akio> missing*
<akio> http://pastebin.com/db344ed
<akio> seems like a missing mono lib or something
<BUGabundo> akio: $ sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<akio> just did that
<BUGabundo> and if that doesn't do it, open synaptic and FORCE the install of those mono libs
<akio> im gonna re-install the libmono-posix2.0-cil
<akio> fixed it
<akio> it was the mono libs
<akio> i dont really like that stuff creeping into the system but i like gnome-do
<BUGabundo> me too
<akio> i saw something that would stop the stuff from getting installed, some sort of watchdog program
<BUGabundo> no idea
#ubuntu+1 2009-06-28
<heleen> what alpha build is out atm?
<heleen> a-1?
<BUGabundo> a2
<BUGabundo> going on a3
<BUGabundo> plus you have dailies heleen
<BUGabundo> !daily | heleen
<ubottu> heleen: Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<heleen> k0ol
<heleen> ty
<BUGabundo> np
<nellery> are you supposed to be able to suspend/hibernate yet on Karmic?
<Sarvatt> hmmm
<Sarvatt> /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gvfs/gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor: undefined symbol: gdu_error_check_polkit_not_authorized
<Sarvatt> gvfsd-computer is removing all possible mounts when i try to mount my sd card
<m_tadeu> hi all
<m_tadeu> how can I check if my intel video card is using exa or uxa?
<Sarvatt> if you're on karmic there's only UXA
<m_tadeu> on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2 says it's not enabled by default
<Sarvatt> that was left over from alpha 1 when we still had 2.7.1
<dvz-> is alsamixer supposed to work in 9.10?
<m_tadeu> dvz-: it is
<m_tadeu> at least is working here
<dvz-> hrm. alsamixer worked fine before the upgrade, and after the upgrade it gives me alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<dvz-> should i have /dev/dsp2 symlink to /dev/dsp ?
<coz_> guys has there been a update that changed the cards      data themes ?
<coz_> I have some real ugly card themes in patience  on kde  all of a suddenn:)
<nhasian> hello everyone
<nhasian> i'm wondering, can i have firefox 3.0 and 3.5 installed at the same time?  or must i remove 3.0 first?
<AnAnt> Hello, is there going to be a parental control software in karmic ?
<nhasian> AnAnt, i dont know if its builtin, but i know you can easily add it via synaptic package manager.
<AnAnt> nhasian: you know the package name ?
<nhasian> they use it in ubuntu sabily (formerly muslim edition) let me look it up for you
<AnAnt> nhasian: oh, I know that one
<AnAnt> I'm from sabily team actually
<nhasian> hey small world :)
<nhasian> me too
<AnAnt> ?
<nhasian> its called webstrict isnt it?
<nhasian> well i'm part of the sabily launchpad team
<nhasian> i dont do any of the coding, but i've been testing it out since 8.10 i think
<nhasian> i follow the newsletter, but i'm usually just lurking.  dont post much
<AnAnt> غثس
<AnAnt> yes
<AnAnt> nhasian: ah, ok
<nhasian> i was rather irked that we had to change the name from ubuntu muslim edition to sabily.  i wonder if Ubuntu Satin Edition had to change their name too...
<AnAnt> anyways, there was supposed to be a discussion in UDS about parental control software (gchildcare or webcontentcontrol), but I heard nothing about it since UDS
<AnAnt> is Rick Spencer here ?
<BUGabundo> hallo
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: ping. hi. do you have the bug id for that GTK sort crash?? it happens a lot with all versions of Firefox. FF team needs to change Affects to GTK
<yofel> hm, what installation medium do I need to get if I want lpia?
<BUGabundo> yofel: do you *really* want lpia?
<BUGabundo> yofel: I would go with minimal installer for lpia, and build from there
<BUGabundo> humm can't find lpia minimal iso
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> yofel: MID has lpia http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mid/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo> is there somewhere where PA stores the volume per app? I need to raise Pidgin
<BUGabundo> anyone ever heard of http://www.ksplice.com/ ? upgrading without reboots
<SwedeMike> yes, there was a slashdot article
<SwedeMike> I know people who have been doing those kind of fixes with modules, don't know if this does the same
<SwedeMike> but I wish they would be doing it for debian instead, it's more needed there (longer product cycle, more people using it for servers)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> so they repackage the packages?
<SwedeMike> I don't know.
<SwedeMike> sigh... the se ubuntu archive isn't reachable over v6, pingable, but not port 80 reachable
<BluesKaj> good day folks
<BUGabundo> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi BUGabundo
<coz_> guys I see an nvidia update the last few days..any issues with this?
<coz_> oh man removeing al DKMS modules?
<coz_> i hope this doesn screw things up again time to reboot :)
<BUGabundo> its working for me
<tgpraveen> is gnome-shell in the karmic repos?
<tgpraveen> !gnome-shell
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-shell
<yofel> ! info gnome-shell
<yofel> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell does not exist in karmic
<tgpraveen> !info zeitgest
<ubottu> Package zeitgest does not exist in karmic
<BluesKaj> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<BUGabundo> !search gnome-shell
<ubottu> Found:
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: doesn't seem to be
<BluesKaj> Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome)
<BUGabundo> LOL
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: what does !search do?
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: errr searchs ?
<tgpraveen> in what?
<tgpraveen> !search empathy
<ubottu> Found:
<tgpraveen> ^^ did it not find it?
<BUGabundo> LOLOL
<BUGabundo> guess its buggy
<poseidon> Why is it that when I do sudo apt-get upgrade I get "The following packages have been kept back:" and a list of some packages?
<yofel> poseidon: dependency problems i guess? what does aptitude tell you?
<poseidon> yofel, thanks.  Forgot to use aptitude
<BluesKaj> yeah, aptitude seems far better with juanty and karmic than apt-get
<BluesKaj> err jaunty
<BUGabundo> +1
<tgpraveen> did anyone here try the new html 5 <video> tag site
<tgpraveen> like tinyvid.tv or dialymotion etc?
<BUGabundo> Me
<tgpraveen> i am trying right now with ff 3.5 and my cpu usage goes very high
<BUGabundo> not here
<BUGabundo> thepirarevideo.org is ok, so is dailymotion
<tgpraveen> i was hoping that without flash i would be able to finally see vid on web in a resource efficient manner
<tgpraveen> i mean with flash cpu going absurdly high is understandable
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: does it happen with flash for u?
<tgpraveen> also what are ur sys specs?
<BUGabundo> C2D 2.4GHz T8300
<tgpraveen> my ff at 50% cpu and 400 mb ram
<BUGabundo> 64bits
<tgpraveen> i have a pentium 4 2.4 ghz
<tgpraveen> :-(
<BUGabundo> 21577 bugabund 268m  36m 736m  20   0 R  1.0  6.8  10:17.09 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/firefox-3.6
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: i found tinyvid.tv and archive.org are also very good sources for these type of vids
 * BUGabundo checks
<BUGabundo> humm it seems to be running a bit slow
<BUGabundo> but that could be PA acting up
<BUGabundo> even local vids on xvid have trouble now
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: 21577 bugabund 289m  38m 818m  20   0 R  8.4  7.4  11:10.73 /usr/lib/firefox-3.6a1pre/firefox-3.6
<BUGabundo> while playing vid
<BUGabundo> http://tinyvid.tv/show/bxl6jthyi7le
<macvr> does anyone know if the default media player is going to be banshee? someone is insisting this in the papercuts bugs
<tgpraveen> macvr: yes it is
<macvr> damn!
<tgpraveen> most probably if they fix some show stopper bugs
<tgpraveen> in time for feature freeze
<tgpraveen> whichi think is pretty likely
<macvr> thanx :)
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: lol that vid is nice
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: just a random one
<tgpraveen> !info firefox-3.6
<ubottu> Package firefox-3.6 does not exist in karmic
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: daily PPA only
<tgpraveen> BUGabundo: i am on 3.5 right now. is 3.6 much faster than it while not loosing tooo much stability?
<BUGabundo> its faster
<BUGabundo> not sure how much more
<tgpraveen> ok. ppa link pls ;-) ?
<yofel> tgpraveen: search google for the mozilla daily build ppa - first link
<BUGabundo> ehehehe
<BUGabundo> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<BUGabundo> http://lmgtfy.com/mozilla+daily+ppa
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<BUGabundo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=mozilla+daily+ppa
<BUGabundo> forgot the q= ehe
<dvz-> anyone good with alsa/sound?  upgraded to karmic and only the startup sound works while no other sound works.  and i keep getting alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BUGabundo> dvz-: wfm sometimes
<BUGabundo> install pavucontrol
<BUGabundo> and check if anything is lower then 80%
<mahfiaz> hey, does anybody know why evolution segfaults?
<mahfiaz> bt refers to libgail.so
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> not the 1st time I read about that lib
<BUGabundo> anything on LP ?
<BUGabundo> oh wait, its DOWN eheh
<Bmw1000c> lol
<dvz-> BUGabundo: everything seems fine @ 100%
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Is your battery status monitor working today? Mine is broken since last upgrade (in karmic)
<BUGabundo> hey Le-Chuck_ITA
<BUGabundo> GPM is broken for a few days
<Le-Chuck_ITA> very good :)
<Le-Chuck_ITA> thanks BUGabundo if it's known that's good
<BUGabundo> not sure *how* known it is
<BUGabundo> haven't placed it on LP
<BUGabundo> and that is down now
<BUGabundo> coming up as we speak
<tgpraveen> yes LP seems to be down too many times these days
<tgpraveen> really irritating
<mahfiaz> libgail is for accessibility - I disabled the assistive technologies and evolution works fine now (I enabled it only for translating)
<BUGabundo> tgpraveen: not true
<tgpraveen> anyone know of gnome shell or zeitgest ppa
<tgpraveen> which has working condition software
<cyphermox> tgpraveen: i don't know about working condition, but check out http://live.gnome.org/GnomeZeitgeist
<tgpraveen> forums down for anyone else?
<tgpraveen> Service Temporarily Unavailable
<tgpraveen> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<ikonia> tgpraveen: message seems pretty clear
<tgpraveen> well i was wondering if it was only in my region
<ikonia> if it is / is not - does it matter ?
<tgpraveen> yes. it tells if it is scheduled maintainence or a problem somwhere and that alos
<tgpraveen> gives an idea of how long it will take for the issue
<ikonia> either way what can you do ?
<tgpraveen> to resolve itself
<ikonia> no it doesn't how long is scheduled maintained ?
<ikonia> maintenance
<ikonia> how long is a network problem ?
<ikonia> it's all unknown
<Bmw1000c> wtf
<ikonia> Bmw1000c: don't need to see that sort of language please
<ikonia> Bmw1000c: we know what it means and it's not required
<Bmw1000c> lol
<Bmw1000c> sure
<ikonia> thanks
<thomthom> Any news if/when 2.6.30-10 will handle vga=795 option
<thomthom> news=idea*
<BUGabundo> thomthom: ticket still open
<ikonia> thomthom: didn't know it didn't
<BUGabundo> no comment in a few days
<ikonia> is that card specific or generic
<BUGabundo> ikonia: known bug
<BUGabundo> affects nvidia (and intel?)
<BUGabundo> something to do with KMS
<ikonia> that explains nvidia
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> I'm affected too
<thomthom> just checking, I prefer to see that than the splash
<BUGabundo> thomthom: no splash for KK
<BUGabundo> 10 secs boot or black screen :)
<thomthom> I see the 9.04 slash theme with 9.10
<thomthom> splash*
<BUGabundo> *saw
<thomthom> I mean gdm, sorry
<Bmw1000c> 10 secs boot yeah :)
<thomthom> from pushing the power button to a usable system takes about 50 sec.
<thomthom> for me
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: yeah we all know you got a 9 sec boot.... stop claiming it
<BUGabundo> thomthom: mine takes like 1:40
<Bmw1000c> is 10 sec lol
<Bmw1000c> it's*
<ikonia> Bmw1000c: that would be very impressive consider mine take about 15 seconds with an SLC SSD drive
<Bmw1000c> i have hdd
<ikonia> hdd ?
<Bmw1000c> i'm talking 10 secs in bootchart
<Bmw1000c> to fully operable it's about 30 secs
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ok ok post a bootcahrt
<BUGabundo> *bootchart
<Bmw1000c> are you sure
<BUGabundo> :x
<BUGabundo> be happy once more
<Bmw1000c> https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1416038/bmw-desktop-karmic-20090625-4.png
<Bmw1000c> https://files.getdropbox.com/u/1416038/bmw-desktop-karmic-20090625-5.png
<BUGabundo> ahh using my little hack eheh
<Bmw1000c> :P
<ikonia> shows 45 seconds to me on that boot chart
<BUGabundo> 100MB/s
<BUGabundo> ikonia: its patched to count past the GDM
<ikonia> ah
<BUGabundo> its a little hack I've made
<benten> hi
<BUGabundo> so I can check how long until fully ready to use
<benten> dbus-daemon has gone mad. how to fix it ?
<Bmw1000c> first link it the hack-free bootchart
<BUGabundo> hi bent
<Bmw1000c> it's*
<benten> i get lots of these messages: dbus-daemon: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.36" (uid=1000 pid=5513 comm="/usr/lib/indicator-applet/indicator-applet --oaf-a") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="Get" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination=":1.54" (uid=0 pid=9331 comm="/USR/SBIN/CRON "))
<s1gmab3ta> hey guys, a botched update broke my karmic installation, but mostly only broke GRUB i think. the entries in the grub menu are blank. if I boot into a live karmic session, is there some way (grub-install or something) to fix it? I am not too well-versed in working with GRUB2
<Bmw1000c> ikonia do you use koala or jaunty?
<ikonia> Bmw1000c: for production use or what ?
<Bmw1000c> home
<BUGabundo> ikonia: with those SSDs
<ikonia> Bmw1000c: my home desktop is 9.04
<Bmw1000c> yeah i was asking in the ssd machine lol
<Bmw1000c> i forgot
<ikonia> yes, that's 9.04
<Bmw1000c> oh, ok
<BUGabundo> uploading my recent bootcharts
<tgpraveen> i was just reading this list of papercuts solved this week and the also some of the future cuts and from this report itself and also from the comments section of many of the future milestone bugs i can see majority of bugs falling into 2 categories
<tgpraveen> http://blog.davebsd.com/2009/06/28/first-paper-cut-milestone-reached/
<BUGabundo> Bmw1000c: ikonia http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/bootchart
<tgpraveen> either 1. fixed upstream independent of help from ubuntu team/papercut proj
<tgpraveen> 2. just some changes to naming eg. clean up by name->arrange by name
<tgpraveen> what do u guys think?
<tgpraveen> are these observations true or are they actually doing better.
<tgpraveen> and i do know that papercut means minor bug but still there could
<tgpraveen> be more types of bugs like of type
<tgpraveen> Width of notifications seem arbitrarily small
<tgpraveen> or the bug about having a notification for all drive unmounts
<s1gmab3ta> does anyone know anything about repairing a GRUB2 setup?
<tgpraveen> this one is actually pretty nice
<BluesKaj> !enter | tgpraveen
<ubottu> tgpraveen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BUGabundo> eheheh
<BUGabundo> BluesKaj: +1
<BluesKaj> <-- decides to get picky
<tgpraveen> :-D k
<Bmw1000c> hey ubottu how's it going eheh im fine thanks. i love when you speak here in this chan because you are always right about everything. thanks for providing me the best info in freenode
<yofel> !bot | Bmw1000c
<ubottu> Bmw1000c: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<yofel> if you want to know even more about him :P
<BUGabundo> yofel: or 'her' !
<Bmw1000c> yeah i thought it was a girl
<Bmw1000c> but it is a bot!!?? :|
<yofel> lol
<ikonia> "she" is a bot
<BUGabundo> humm
<benten> tgpraveen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC3p2do6DGs
<Bmw1000c> i thought there was a connection between us
<Bmw1000c> but it's only the internet connection lol :(
<tgpraveen> benten: what is that^^?
<ikonia> benten: could you explain how that is anything to do with ubuntu ?
<benten> 2nd papercut
<ikonia> benten: ?
<tgpraveen> ikonia: am on slow connection. could u tell what it is?
<ikonia> yes, hence why I'm asking what that has to do with ubuntu or 9.10 development discussion ?
<s1gmab3ta> so  a botched update broke my karmic installation, but mostly only broke GRUB i think. the entries in the grub menu are blank. if I boot into a live karmic session, is there some way (grub-install or something) to fix it? I am not too well-versed in working with GRUB2
<cyphermox> isn't there an option on a live cd to run rescue steps?
<s1gmab3ta> that'd be the first i've heard of it, can you tell me more
<cyphermox> i'm not sure, that's why I put a question mark
<cyphermox> I know there used to be a rescue option on the livecd, but i'm not sure if it took care of grub.. or if it will work with grub2
<cyphermox> i guess there isn't
<cyphermox> but did you try the "Boot from local hard disk" option?
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....does kdebluetooth support audio devices? The option is there, but disabled
<tgpraveen> yay ubuntuforums seems to be back online
<dupondje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/359941
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 359941 in ubuntu "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" [Undecided,New]
<dupondje> dbus broken ?
<mahfiaz> dupondje, I get the same error when connecting USB drive
<BUGabundo> similar error here
<Sarvatt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/393051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 393051 in gvfs "Unable to mount any media in nautilus." [Undecided,New]
<Sarvatt> same here
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: that's mine :)
<BUGabundo> cli works dough
<BUGabundo> better dupe those all others on LP
<pronoy> guys is this channel also for kde users ?
<BUGabundo> pronoy: running karmic, yes
<pronoy> ok i've heard that you guys are integrating a new web browser called arora on it ? is it available for earlier versions right now ?
<henke> anybody having problems running mono apps? f-spot and banshee don't run for me, with a missing dll error for "libMonoPosixHelper.so". packages.ubuntu.com seems down, does anybody know if any package provides that file?
<BUGabundo> henke: $ dpkg -S libMonoPosixHelper
<BUGabundo> henke: mono-runtime: /usr/lib/libMonoPosixHelper.so
<henke> BUGabundo, thanks, somehow that has been uninstalled for me.
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> if so, should be a bug in depencies
<BUGabundo> better make sure and file acordinly
<BUGabundo> $ aptitude why mono-runtime
<BUGabundo> i   sysinfo Depends mono-runtime (>= 1.1.8.1)
<BUGabundo> henke: f-spot depends on it
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache depends f-spot | pastebinit
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205736/
<BUGabundo>   Depends: mono-runtime
<pronoy> can anyone answer my question ?
<mahfiaz> btw, does NetworkManager work for somebody?
<jpds> mahfiaz: If it didn't, they wouldn't be here.
<mahfiaz> I upgraded yesterday and nm-applet says "Networkmanager does not work"
<BUGabundo> mahfiaz: works fine here
<BUGabundo> pronoy: no idea
<Wicla> Uhm. Doesn't GRUB2 work with multi-boot at all or is it just broken during alpha2 setup? I mean, if you install Ubuntu then Windows. Does it work booting alpha2 CD to reinstall grub2 to mbr successfully?
<Biba> Hey I have a problem with instaling ubuntu on my pc could someone help me?
<jpds> Wicla: If you install Ubuntu, then Windows... Windows overwrites GRUB anyway.
<Biba> I want to delete windows than instal ubuntu
<mahfiaz> Biba, just install ubuntu and let it use whole disk
<BUGabundo> Biba: please go to #ubuntu for support! this # is for the devel version karmoc
<BUGabundo> *karmic
<mahfiaz> this erases all windows partitions and data
<Biba> Ok thx
<Wicla> jpds: yeah i know. But once both systems is installed you're able to rewrite grub2 into mbr?
<Wicla> I'll just test and see
<dupondje> seems there are alot of bugreports on the USB issue
<Sarvatt> so where do battery and ac event scripts go now that they ripped them  out of acpi-support?
<Sarvatt> i've been unloading all the modules i dont need like webcam and NIC when on battery, and adjusting the txpower and power management settings of my wifi via those scripts
<dtchen> make sure you cover the scaling governor, too.
<dupondje> error sender=:1.5 -> dest=:1.41 error_name=org.glib.GError.g_2Dio_2Derror_2Dquark.c16 reply_serial=8
<dupondje> mmm :p
<dupondje> BUGabundo: dbus-monitor :)
<dupondje> and check whats going wrong
<dtchen> you can also try re-enabling glitch-free pulse:  cat /etc/pulse/default.pa |sed s/tsched=0$//g > ~/.pulse/default.pa
<dtchen> Sarvatt: ^^ (both points)
<Sarvatt> i only use userspace to force full cpu speed rarely, ondemand is good enough for me but i do also lower the report rate on psmouse on battery because it causes ~500 wakeups/second in use and 200 lowered
<dtchen> i use conservative
<dtchen> there are literally hundreds of places you can tweak an install to squeeze more life
<Sarvatt> but i dont know where to put scripts now because the acpi-support ac.d and battery.d doesnt get called anymore
<Sarvatt> don't rather
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I used to use consevative
<BUGabundo> but recent studies show that that is not the best choice
<BUGabundo> since it delays the CPU making it run longer
<Sarvatt> theres been a ton of changes to ondemand in 30 and 31 and i stopped using conservative because it seems to work better now
<dtchen> Sarvatt: see pm-powersave(8) for the appropriate migrated directories
<Sarvatt> thanks dtchen! i havent had time to look at it yet with all the other problems and was hoping someone knew, that helps alot
<Sarvatt> i use 100hz on my kernels because nohz only sleeps for around 2.5 seconds on x86 so glitch free isnt really an option
<dtchen> BUGabundo: good point, though ondemand is still somewhat subpar for my test cases
<BUGabundo> I guess dtchen
<BUGabundo> it only makes sense for me, *if* you don't really want to start the fan
<BUGabundo> but since kernel -30 that doesn't make much case for me
<BUGabundo> since my fun never stops now :(((
<BUGabundo> not sure if it its kernel bug, or just dust in the fan
<dtchen> glitch-free works better for my hardware in 2.6.31-rc1
<dtchen> we still don't enable PREEMPT, which is a killer
<dtchen> i'll write up a test pattern tonight and ask andy to roll some kernels to test
<BUGabundo> dtchen: I still haven't manage to get a proper setting for PA
<dtchen> i think 250 and 1000 Hz are good starting points; i don't see a real need for 100 Hz, but i'm happy to request that
<BUGabundo> float1, float10, int, etc none work ok
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i'm still using float-1
<BUGabundo> some do good on something but suck on everyting else, others are just broken
<BUGabundo> tried that
<BUGabundo> but flash stall
<BUGabundo> with 10, it plays for like 3-4 secs and then stops
<BUGabundo> plays again, stops etc
<BUGabundo> all float suck on Totem with fastfow
<dtchen> BUGabundo: does it also happen when you reenable glitch-free (see above)?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: you mean cat /etc/pulse/default.pa |sed s/tsched=0$//g > ~/.pulse/default.pa
<Sarvatt> x64 is so much  better than x86 for battery life since nohz can sleep interrupts for years vs the ~2.5 second limit on x86 and 1000hz for good glitch-free is an option but i'm stuck on x86 on this netbook and upping the hz on my kernel to use glitch-free causes alot more wakeups :( to be honest i usually go as far as removing all sound modules too on battery because i dont even need sound 90% of the time
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes
<BUGabundo> let me try
<BUGabundo> done
<dtchen> Sarvatt: just beware that (latter) approach; a lot of HDA controllers are severely broken and don't actually power down even if no driver is loaded
<dtchen> Sarvatt: in fact, it's insufficient to _prevent_ the controller and codec drivers from loading, because most bioses actually power them _up_ on reboot
<Sarvatt> but i have powersave set to 10 seconds for HDA, i would hope that removing them while its in powersave off would keep it off at least in that case..
<dtchen> even worse is the disturbing trend to push everything into the bios/efi, because now we can't even deterministically work around such breakage.
<dtchen> Sarvatt: yes, i suggested that be a test option for jaunty, but i landed it for karmic during uds
<cwillu> dear god, can somebody explain to me why anything gstreamer'ish skips every few seconds now, when pulseaudio was absolutely rock solid since hardy?
<dtchen> oh, right, i need to roll test kernels for the power-down fixes
<dtchen> cwillu: what did you do?! ;-)
<Sarvatt> i've got pcie_aspm enabled in my kernel too, noticed the ubuntu kernels dont enable it
<cwillu> dtchen, I upgraded to jaunty
 * BUGabundo pokes the friendy cwillu
 * cwillu breaks down crying
<BUGabundo> cwillu: Jaunty???
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> sorry, not the place
<BUGabundo> cwillu: come joins us in karmic
<cwillu> although I'm running karmic's kernel here
<Sarvatt> dont know why they dont enable it because it doesnt get used if the pcie device is too old unless you force it at boot time so it seems safe
<BUGabundo> no, you are running -30 kernel... not the karmic one
<dtchen> cwillu: err...
<BUGabundo> OLOL
<BUGabundo> cwillu: how was the trip
<cwillu> BUGabundo, it's over now, and we will speak of it no more :p
<dtchen> cwillu: if you're going with .30, you need an entirely new audio stack
<cwillu> dtchen, I'm running the pulseaudio ppa as well
<cwillu> so yes, this is probably all my own doing :p
<dupondje> bleh
<dupondje> :x
<dtchen> i know the breakage for stock jaunty pretty well (because that's all likely my doing ;-), but once you toss in other pieces, err well...
<BUGabundo> total MESSS
<cwillu> can't run jaunty's kernel though, the ext4 hanger bites me really hard
<cwillu> more stuff of my own doing :p
<dtchen> BUGabundo: the last thing to test is adding your user to pulse-rt
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ok, how ?
<BUGabundo> to the group you mean?
<Sarvatt> can you set that via dbus authorizations or do you need to add the user to the group too?
<BUGabundo> $ groups
<BUGabundo> bugabundo sys adm dialout fax voice cdrom floppy tape sudo dip www-data video plugdev users syslog scanner fuse lpadmin admin netdev polkituser sambashare kvm nagios davfs2
<BUGabundo> I'll need to login again for it to work
<BUGabundo> humm why is nagios still there?!?!
<Sarvatt> org.pulseaudio.aquire-real-time
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you need to purge it if you want all its gunk to go away
<Sarvatt> cwillu: you "upgraded" the acer to jaunty?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's what I usually do
<cwillu> Sarvatt, the acer is on karmic
<Sarvatt> you want to grab karmic's pm-utils package too if so
<BUGabundo> that's why I find it strange to still be in there
<Sarvatt> ahh ok
<cwillu> this is my desktop that I'm griping about now :p
 * cwillu has half a dozen machines within 5 feet of him, and he's not even at work right now :p
<Sarvatt> jaunty's pm-utils doesnt handle KMS quirks for suspend/resume is why i said that
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: right now we nothing managing power or suspend :\\
<BUGabundo> I can only hibernate with $ pm-hibernate
<cwillu> Sarvatt, this is also an nvidia chipset and videocard :p
<BUGabundo> good old pm-utisl eheh
<Sarvatt> ?
<cwillu> so kms is a non-issue
<Sarvatt> are you still on the broken devicekit-power BUGabundo?
<Sarvatt> if so upgrade to 1ubuntu2 and reboot :D
<Sarvatt> 1ubuntu1 was broken
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: no upgrades to be done!
<BUGabundo> fully uptodate
<BUGabundo> even power button works now
<Sarvatt> did you upgrade since the last time you rebooted?
<BUGabundo> but FUSA is not showing hibernate/suspend
 * BUGabundo thinking
<Sarvatt> devicekit-daemon stays running with the old broken version after you upgrade until you reboot
<BUGabundo> hum I reboot yesterday afternoon, I think
<BUGabundo> cwillu: PVT
<Sarvatt> the fix was last night here
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> so, No, I did not rebooted
<cwillu> BUGabundo, ignoring it :p
<Sarvatt> it should work when you reboot
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> $ w 21:40:40 up 1 day,  5:05,  5 users,  load average: 4.68, 4.93, 4.58
<Sarvatt> yeah for sure you dont have the fixed one running
<BUGabundo> ok
<Sarvatt> Sun Jun 28 00:05:19 BST 2009
<Sarvatt> (was when it was updated)
<BUGabundo>  -- Steve Langasek <steve.langasek@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 26 Jun 2009 15:41:38 -0700
<BUGabundo> acpi-support (0.124) karmic; urgency=low
<Sarvatt> its devicekit-power thats causing your problems
<BUGabundo> or devicekit-power (008-1ubuntu2) karmic; urgency=low
<Sarvatt> the daemon couldnt run with the 1ubuntu1 update, so no suspend/resume in gnome
<Sarvatt> and upgrading it leaves the one thats broken running until you reboot
<BUGabundo> btw
<BUGabundo> anyone knows of anything causing lost of Color on videos ?
<BUGabundo> some videos now are just bluesish or something
<Sarvatt> nope havent heard of that, tried disabling the video extension in compiz? changed the video output device in your media player?
<BUGabundo> humm tried all players I have
<BUGabundo> and that ALL in the archive
<BUGabundo> reboot, nothing
<BUGabundo> after 30 sec of vid, some players stay ok
<BUGabundo> mplayer complains a few lines on the YUV
<Sarvatt> what GPU? have you changed the output settings around in system - preferences - multimedia system selector to see if its any different?
<BUGabundo> [mpeg4 @ 0x7f508cb8b9e0]Invalid and inefficient vfw-avi packed B frames detected
<BUGabundo> VDec: vo config request - 512 x 384 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
<BUGabundo> VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: nvidia 8400m G
<BUGabundo> multimedia is set to Auto
<Sarvatt> oh i have no idea about nvidia binary drivers, will take a look at nvnews.net forums
<cwillu> BUGabundo, sec
<Sarvatt> you using vdpau?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> let me check
<cwillu> bah, nvm.  I thought I remembered something in the readme.txt.gz for nvidia-glx-180 about that, but I can't find it
<BUGabundo> XV
<BUGabundo> cwillu: just deleted that apt-changes
<BUGabundo> didn't read anything usefull on this
<BUGabundo> I went back to check it too
<daubers> Hey chaps, just done an update and the usplash boot loader thing is off center
<BUGabundo> darn mplayer.... crashes on it self! ::((
<Sarvatt> try switching it to opengl output?
<BUGabundo> gl or gl2 ?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: which version? 185.18.14-0ubuntu1?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: nvidia?
<dtchen> yes
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 185.18.14-0ubuntu1
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I meant a historical issue or a commonly run into problem that they had documented
<cwillu> but I can't find it
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205802/
<dupondje> BUGabundo: nouveau works great ;)
<BUGabundo> see gmplayer crash
<BUGabundo>  MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: unknown - MPlayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/FPU/RAM.
<BUGabundo> I did report a gdb bt a while ago upstream
<BUGabundo> got zero replies :(
<Sarvatt> bugabundo, try opening up the nvidia x server settings and lowering the saturation down to 0
<BUGabundo> its zero already
<BUGabundo> all of them are
<Sarvatt> click save settings
<BUGabundo> I can set -1000
<Sarvatt> someone saying they had the same problem until they saved the settings because of a change since the older drivers
<BUGabundo> thers no Save
<BUGabundo> just quit
<Sarvatt> where are the settings saved? guessing a .nvidia or something in your home folder?
<BUGabundo> I guess
<Sarvatt> can ya find it and open up the configuration file? and look at the 0/XVideoTextureSaturation= line
<cwillu> /home/cwillu/.nvidia-settings-rc
<BUGabundo> /home/bugabundo/.nvidia-settings-rc
<Sarvatt> does it say 0 already?
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /home/bugabundo/.nvidia-settings-rc  http://paste.ubuntu.com/205806/
<Sarvatt> yeah change lubug:0.0/XVideoTextureSaturation=-1000 to lubug:0.0/XVideoTextureSaturation=0
<BUGabundo> was -1000 because of my last change
<BUGabundo> yes I know
<BUGabundo> set to 0 now
<Sarvatt> someone was saying the .nvidia-settings-rc had 4096 after upgrading drivers and they had to change it to 0 and save even though the control panel app said it was at 0 already
<BUGabundo> okayyyy now its B/W
<cwillu> BUGabundo, pastebin your .nvidia-settings-rc
<cwillu> lol
<Sarvatt> its at -1000 still then lol
<Sarvatt> might need to save it in the app at 0 again for it to stick
<BUGabundo> cwillu: already did look up
 * cwillu blinks
<BUGabundo> haahah
<BUGabundo> got the trick! input boxes don't work! I have to drag the bar
<BUGabundo> :(((
<BUGabundo> wanna fill a bug on nvidia?
<BUGabundo> ahah
<cwillu> might want you to hit enter after changing it
<BUGabundo> and I can only set -3 or 4
<BUGabundo> no persision for more :(
<BUGabundo> cwillu: doesn't work
<BUGabundo> lol
<cwillu> just edit the file :p
<cwillu> and rerun nvidia-settings -l
<BUGabundo> I did! when I opened nvidia settings it had the old one
<BUGabundo> $ pastebinit /home/bugabundo/.nvidia-settings-rc
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/205808/
<BUGabundo> should be ok now
<BUGabundo> testing video
<Sarvatt> it doesnt let you save if you change it to -3 or whatever then save, then put it back at 0?
<BUGabundo> ok seems to have done the trick
<BUGabundo> not blue, not B/W
<Sarvatt> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=133810
<Sarvatt> We changed some of the Xv attribute ranges due to persistent problems with certain video players getting the defaults wrong.
<Sarvatt> i guess 4096 used to be the middle of the slider and 0 was what -1000 is now
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> now I only need to find a way to fix mplayer complain about tft
<BUGabundo> seems I may have deleted a file too much
<BUGabundo> I did purge and reinstall it. but no fix :(
<BUGabundo> "Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)."
<mahfiaz> has anyone figured out what to do with dbus?
<Sarvatt> try changing the font in the settings
<cwillu> E: memblock.c: Assertion 'length' failed at pulsecore/memblock.c:356, function pa_memblock_new_fixed(). Aborting.
<BUGabundo> cwillu: yay
<BUGabundo> cabum
 * cwillu wraps up the pieces in a tarp and delivers them to dtchen 
<cwillu> not that he wants them :p
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's a very non-standard case
<cwillu> E: alsa-sink.c: ALSA woke us up to write new data to the device, but there was actually nothing to write!
<cwillu> E: alsa-sink.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_intel8x0'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<cwillu> E: alsa-sink.c: We were woken up with POLLOUT set -- however a subsequent snd_pcm_avail() returned 0 or another value < min_avail.
<BUGabundo> hey RAOF
<BUGabundo> !paste | cwillu
<ubottu> cwillu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<BUGabundo> :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo, you realize that right there you spammed the channel _more_ than my three lines did? ;p
<dtchen> cwillu: pulse bug and linux bugs, respectively
<dtchen> pulse bug should be largely resolved in karmic's current pulse, but luke and i have 0.9.16-test1 waiting for a 2.6.31-rc1-based kernel and rtkit
<dtchen> the linux bug is much more difficult to resolve
<dtchen> all the hacks we have in place don't resolve the issue of the hardware not reporting dma pointer correctly
<dtchen> i.e., hardware sucks ;-)
<cwillu> that error doesn't seem to coincide with any other issues
<BUGabundo> dtchen: realistic: when will Linux as an whole have a decent Audio Stack??
<cwillu> fires once when pulse start up
<cwillu> !info pulseaudio
<ubottu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.15-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 540 kB, installed size 3432 kB
<cwillu> I'm running -3ubuntu1~ppa2
<dtchen> cwillu: right, the linux issue is there regardless whether pulse is used. it's just that pulse _expects_ the dma pointer to be correct, whereas other apps using alsa-lib don't care.
 * cwillu shrugs
<dtchen> pulse is different because it has to mix potentially disparate sources into multiple outputs simultaneously
<dtchen> BUGabundo: well, that question is really "when will distro X have a decent audio stack"?
<BUGabundo> and then tries to Flat them.... that's so NOT working .....
<dtchen> BUGabundo: flatvol is already addressed in 0.9.16-test1
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ok. when will *this* distro have it?
<cwillu> dtchen, without wanting to come off as an oss or alsa zealot, how does that jive with the usual "alsa can mix applications just fine these days" complaints?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: hard to say, and i'm not good at predicting the future. all i can say is that everyone is working very hard to make each release noticeably better.
<BUGabundo> and we see it better
<BUGabundo> but I still find so many hurds!
<dtchen> cwillu: alsa _can't_ mix applications just fine for the same use cases that pulse does.
<BUGabundo> its like there's an entire world of stuff to change
<cwillu> dtchen, fair enough
<dtchen> cwillu: the argument put forth is that dmix is perfectly sufficient of mixing multiple 16-bit 44.1 kHz 2-channel streams to _one_ output, and that's supposedly perfectly sufficient for "everyone"
<BUGabundo> !info dmix
<ubottu> Package dmix does not exist in karmic
<cwillu> dtchen, okay
<cwillu> admittedly, it is enough for some of people, and it's frustrating to have audio broken because of features I don't use
<dtchen> cwillu: of course, that argument is flawed, because desktop users no longer want _just_ that; we want 16-bit and 24-bit, 44.1 kHz and 48 kHz (and upward) and stereo and 5.1 streams going to multiple devices over 802.11abgn nets
<cwillu> that it's enough for everyone is certainly flawed
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes, there _is_ an enormous amount to pull out of the slag and make up-to-par
<dtchen> BUGabundo: (dmix is an alsa-lib "core plugin" for mixing multiple playback streams)
<BUGabundo> ok
<dtchen> (dsnoop is the capture counterpart; dmix and dsnoop are combined into asym; asym has to be enabled in an alsa-lib configuration file per-driver; see /usr/share/alsa/cards/)
<BUGabundo> I still can't raise my pidgin sound! all other _permantent_ playing apps are fixable. but not ones that just ping
<dtchen> yeah, the really short streams are problematic
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> and I've seen a few players reset the volume each time a track starts
<dtchen> partly gtk bug, partly flatvol (pulse) bug
<dtchen> both resolved and should land for Beta
<BUGabundo> can't wait that long :pp
<BUGabundo> we are still pre-A3
<BUGabundo> hehe
<BUGabundo> hope karmic is a bit more stable in audio then JJ
<Twigathy> oh man, pulseaudio... *RAGE*.... I had to hack up several config files scattered over /etc, ~/.blergh etc. before I got it working how I wanted :>
<BUGabundo> btw BlueTooth audio working again? do we have the profiles back, dtchen?
<BUGabundo> Twigathy: true. they are all over the place ehe
<dtchen> BUGabundo: in current git, yes
<dtchen> not in current karmic
<dtchen> need to get back to fixing stuff; offline for a bit
<BUGabundo> dtchen: will it land?? there's a blueprign on it
<BUGabundo> bye dtchen
<lamalex> can anyone help me fix grub2?
<lamalex> I just installed karmic, but it didnt add my jaunty or f11 entries t it
<BUGabundo> Sarvatt: I still have a prob with composite and gnome-do
<BUGabundo> on every boot it doesn't work
<BUGabundo> if I close do, and reopen its ok
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> bug?
<Sarvatt> odd, it starting up before compiz?
<BUGabundo> no idea
<lamalex> BUGabundo: that should be fixed with 0.8.2 hits karmic
<Sarvatt> sounds like it
<BUGabundo> take a look at my bootcharts
<BUGabundo> and try to make sense of it
<lamalex> we listen to the composite changed signal and switch interfaces
<BUGabundo> lamalex: ??
<lamalex> <-- gnome do developer
<BUGabundo> lamalex: and you are?
<BUGabundo> ok... faster then me
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> lamalex: bug id for that?
<lamalex> feel free to search, i got other stuff to do, there are like 40 dupes of that though, shouldnt be hard to find
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<lamalex> 0.8.2 was released this week
<lamalex> so should be in karmic soon
<lamalex> the work around until then if you care is just add like, sleep 2 to /usr/bin/gnome-do starup script
<Sarvatt> install it from here in that case BUGabundo https://edge.launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa
<lamalex> ah yah, we have a ppa :) right
<Sarvatt> the bugs are linked in the changelog actually too
<lamalex> BUGabundo: i dont suppose you know abut grub2 configuration
<BUGabundo> yeah was going to be the next question: PPA
<Sarvatt>     + Reacts correctly when a Composite manager is enabled/
<Sarvatt>       disabled at runtime. (LP: #346347, LP: #390150)
<BUGabundo> lamalex: no
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger: ping please help lamalex
<lamalex> :)
<lamalex> sweet nick
<BUGabundo> lamalex: about pidgin plugin?
<lamalex> what?
<BUGabundo> it doesn't gain focus when opening Chat for nicks
<BUGabundo> known?
<lamalex> that's a pidgin bug, and it's known
<Sarvatt> what problem do you  have with grub2? you edit the things in /etc/default/grub then update-grub2 after if thats the problem
<lamalex> Sarvatt: that may be all i need to know
 * lamalex tries
<lamalex> hm ok, debconf just updated grub-pc and it has a horibly cryptic window
<Sarvatt> dont manually change anything in grub.cfg like ya did with grub1 before, took me awhile to figure that out too :D
 * BUGabundo adds DO ppa
<lamalex> http://img34.imageshack.us/img34/203/screenshotdebconfonpika.png
<lamalex> anyone know what im supposed to do here?
<Sarvatt> which drive do you have grub installed to?
<Sarvatt> most likely its going to be /dev/sda but i dont know if you use sdb as your boot drive
<lamalex> I think /dev/sda, but why is it asking me
<lamalex> shouldnt it be able to figure this out
<lamalex> i dont even think i have an sdb
<lamalex> .. id ont
<Sarvatt> probably a safeguard against it automatically installing to a MBR when people dont want that
<lamalex> there's only sdaX in /dev
<Sarvatt> usb drive plugged in?
<lamalex> nope
<Sarvatt> yeah install it to sda
<BUGabundo> lamalex: usb pen, card reader?
<lamalex> BUGabundo: nothing
<lamalex> /dev shows no sdb
<Sarvatt> /dev/sda is what you want, it probably should be more clear
<Sarvatt> the one thats checked is the one its installed to now though i imagine
<lamalex> Sarvatt: i checked that
<lamalex> neither were chekced when it popped up
<Sarvatt> ah
<lamalex> that's a terrible dialog though
<BUGabundo> lamalex: file an UI bug
<lamalex> BUGabundo: in progress :)
<Sarvatt> indeed
<Sarvatt> they might have just added that in the last update in a hurry to fix the problems with macs
<Sarvatt> since they dont want to install to any mbr and it was doing it before
<lamalex> Sarvatt: /etc/default/grub isnt what i want
<lamalex> i need to add entries for other OS's because they apparently werent found at install
<lamalex> anyone now how?
<lamalex> hmm.. in grub.d/30_osprober it finds all of my systems
<lamalex> but theyre not in the grub list
<lamalex> wtf
<lamalex> hmm rebooted and theyre there now
<lamalex> good
<BUGabundo> cwillu: [identica] qense: !Ubuntu #jaunty keeps freezing on file operations with #ext4 on !linux 2.26.28 with a dozen of find_group_flex failures in /var/log/messages
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo::: pong
<billybigrigger> lamalex::: you still need help?
<BUGabundo> hey billybigrigger
<lamalex> billybigrigger: do you know how to set a default os in grub2
<lamalex> and it's still not showing fedora in the list
<lamalex> despite os_prober showing it
<cwillu> BUGabundo, yes, that's a known bug, he needs to run 2.6.29 or later
<BUGabundo> I know
<cwillu> :)
<BUGabundo> I'll see if I can tell him that
<billybigrigger> eeek sorry
<billybigrigger> spilled bloody coffee all down in my keypad :P
<BUGabundo> hahaha
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-28
<daniel_> i would like to upgrade from kubuntu 10.04LTS to the latest alpha of Kubuntu 10.10.
<daniel_> i dont mind using buggy software and helping the ubuntu/kubuntu communities.
<daniel_> how can i e able to upgrade to maverick from kubuntu 10.04LTS without downloading an .iso?
<yofel> daniel_: make sure that update manager doesn't only show LTS release upgrades (somewhere in software sources) and then use 'sudo update-manager -d' in a terminal. It should show Maverick as available then.
<daniel_> ok thank you
<psusi> is anyone still having the power management icon show up in the indicator applet when it shouldn't?
<DanaG> Updated clutter and Unity... still gives blank desktop.
<DanaG> oh,  I see... now clicking the button does something.
<DanaG> Still not very useful... all it gives is a search box.
<DanaG> And when I start typing in the search box, I get:
<DanaG> Searchfirefox
<DanaG> .... it doesn't erase the text that's already there.
<DanaG> And even when I clear the text, it gives zero results for anything.
<DanaG> I hope that's not the intended behavior.
<legodude> hi, anyone know how to disable the startup sound in KDE 4.5 in maverick?
<legodude> the option seems to have disappeared on me...
<napster> Where is Maverick translations in LP?
<DanaG> [ 1558.953086] rtl819xE:ERR in CPUcheck_firmware_ready()
<DanaG> [ 1558.953106] rtl819xE:ERR in init_firmware()
<DanaG> [ 1558.953120] rtl819xE:ERR!!! _rtl8192_up(): initialization is failed!
<BUGabundo_remote> "The medium '/home/mainroad/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/Win XP SP3-2.vdi' has a logical size of 2047GB but the file system the medium is located on can only handle files up to 2043GB in theory.
<BUGabundo_remote> We strongly recommend to put all your virtual disk images and the snapshot folder onto a proper file system (e.g. ext3) with a sufficient size."
<BUGabundo_remote> $ mount  /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
 * BUGabundo_remote scratches head
<dupondje> somebody that has vsftpd installed ?
<BUGabundo_remote> no
<BUGabundo_remote> rn
<gnomefreak> is there a limit on MG that Rhythmbox can handle?
<The-Compiler> Hi there, someone using Unity? I'm using Maverick + Unity, but when I click on the ubuntu icon, I see that graphic overlay and the search bar like on http://ubuntuxx.de/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/image7.png  but I don't see the categories nor the apps....
<htorque> install unity-place-applications and unity-place-files
<htorque> sorry, didn't read carefully
<The-Compiler> perfect, thanks!
<htorque> ah, that's not your screenshot?
<The-Compiler> no
<htorque> then my advise was alright :D
<The-Compiler> guess so. Nothing did change yet, but I'll restart unity and see ;) (however I need to go now, thanks again!)
<htorque> yw :)
<cuco> hi all, i need to test a package uploaded to maverik on my 10.04, grub2 to be exact. where can i get it?
<cuco> this is because of bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/grub2/+bug/450260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450260 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "grub-probe fails with btrfs root (and ext3 /boot)" [Medium,Fix released]
<Ian_corne> if the fix is released, you should just update
<cuco> if i understand this is fixed for ubuntu+1 which means i have to wait 6 months for the fix :)
<cuco> and i kinda want to test it now on ubuntu+0
<Ian_corne> you could install that package I guess
<cuco> "where can i get it"?
<G_A_C> cuco: you could look into "apt-pinning"
<G_A_C> this would allow you to have repos for both 10.04 and 10.10 on your system, always use grub2 from 10.10, with deps satisfied from 10.04 where possible, or 10.10 if the packages aren't available in 10.04
<G_A_C> it's a bit dangerous though I believe if you get it wrong...
<cuco> eventually grub2 will need a newer glibc, i understand
<G_A_C> s/a bit/very/ then :)
<cuco> so... which repository do you recommend? I usually use the local one which contains only stable
<bazhang> you shouldn't mix packages between versions
<cuco> bazhang: thanks for the advice
<bazhang> that is a recipe for guaranteed breakage
<cuco> bazhang: again, thank you. please read the bug report I linked to before and propose a better solution.
 * cuco shouts fedora 13, which does support this setup
 * cuco runs from the mad ubuntu fans
<bazhang> cuco, you are set in using btrfs?
<cuco> bazhang: i do want to see how good/bad it is
<bazhang> cuco, best way is use the development version then with alternate installer and d-i
<cuco> even though the kernel+btrfs utils on ubuntu are too old for this kind of setup (the interesting parts are missing)
<cuco> guys, please stop
<cuco> i have a working system, it's up and running
<cuco> and i found a simple bug - with a simple solution: update grub2 to a newer solution
<cuco> s/solution/version/
<bazhang> completely unsupported method
<cuco> i know, because i am testing something that is unsupported in ubuntu yet.
<cuco> the good thing about using linux for 10 years and working for a hw vendor which sells linux machines is that you know the system enough to try risky moves
<cuco> wish me good luck, i updated two packages and it seems to work, now i only need to test if the machine boots :)
<cuco> ok, seems to work, system is not on fire or something. now i hope someone backports those packages to 10.04, so I can have a regular install :)
<hiredgoon> w
<hiredgoon> in
<hiredgoon>  
<hiredgoon> 2
<jpds> lose 4.
<hiredgoon> irssi fail!
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm feeling like wither killing NX or X
<BUGabundo_remote> damn it
<BUGabundo_remote> darn X/UDEV ubugs
<BUGabundo_remote> and can't find anyone to help me report it :(
<BUGabundo_remote> so if anyone here uses NX could help, I would appreciate
<adilalpman> hi all
<adilalpman> is pulse-audio will be default sound system for kubuntu and ubuntu 10.10?
<adilalpman> or can we choose alternatively it?
<adilalpman> can anybodyread me?
<om26er> yes
<adilalpman> so
<adilalpman> can anybody give me an answer if possible :S
<Ian_corne> adilalpman: it's the default
<DanaG> " Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead."
<DanaG> What, does Intel have no non-64-bit processors?
<DanaG> =þ
<maxb> DanaG: But the assumption is that someone with an Intel processor isn't going to be considering using an "amd64" image, I would think.
<DanaG> ah.
<patdk-wk> maxb, only if the person using intel, knows that a company called amd exists, and is a intel compeditor :)
<Sensiva> I knew that amd64 images are for 64bit processors (whatever the mfg. is) from debian docus
<pvandewyngaerd> my screen becomes black when i click the kbluetooth icon in Kubuntu MM, any one else having this ?
<patdk-wk> hmm, kernel upgrade
<patdk-wk> I wonder if my system will boot
<patdk-wk> heh, same issue, kernel root ro option kills boot
<BUGabundo> evening
<DrHalan> mh. i don't really understand why network-indicator is useing connman
<BUGabundo> stupid pidgin imploded
<h00k> I've been out for a bit, is btrfs-tools supported by the installer on the daily builds?
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-29
<h00k> *yet
<Jordan_U> h00k: You can install to a btrfs root with the daily alternate CD. I don't think it's available in the Desktop CD.
<h00k> Jordan_U: the Alternate CD will let me, alright. I think I'ma do that tonight on my netbook.
<h00k> and Unity and the like, see how btrfs is on the SSD's
<h00k> bah, what is the name of the executable for the Startup Disk Creator?
<h00k> It isn't showing in my Unity menu :(
<IdleOne> usb-creator-gtk
<h00k> ahha!
<h00k> IdleOne: thanks:)
<IdleOne> sure thing
 * h00k leaves to install Mavericks on btrfs
<h00k> the alternate CD is taking /forever/ on my netbook :(
<h00k> so far, it's been about an hour and a half, it's still configuring and installing software
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1481973&page=7
<DanaG> ooh, subvolumes... spiffy.
<DanaG> oh yeah, random thing I get at boot: ERST: table not found
<DanaG> And ndiswrapper tends to cause kernel panics.
<DanaG> And r8192e_pci gives "Initialization is failed!"
<Jordan_U> Maverick has been installing for hours now and it's still just at 36% of "Select and install software"
<Jordan_U> Another hour and now the install is at 47%
<Ian_corne> It's weird that nothing is actually breaking :p
<Ian_corne> it's just taking ages
<Jordan_U> Woot, 50%
 * Jordan_U goes to sleep and hopes that it's at least close to finished by the time he wakes up.
<coz_> '
<hrw> hi
<hrw> I wonder when X.org will finally be able to work without /etc/X11/xorg.conf for dual head setups
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<crdlb> hrw: what does it need xorg.conf for now?
<hrw> crdlb: without it I have 1680x1050 on both displays (highest common res) and as clone. so at each x11 session I need to use xrandr to change res and placement
<crdlb> hrw: right, that's supposed to be stored in ~/.config/monitors.xml and loaded on each session
<hrw> crdlb: what reads that file?
<hrw> crdlb: and I am not using gnome
<crdlb> what are you using?
<hrw> KDE 4
<crdlb> on gnome, it's read by a plugin in gnome-settings-daemon; on kde, I don't know if they use that file or something similiar
<hrw> from what I see they do not handle that
<hrw> there is settings panel for setup displays but it does not look like it stores setup
<hrw> and launching x11 and then using xrandr ends with few ugly things anyway... panel not full width etc
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/06/29/switched-to-ati-radeon/ describes my system
<Ian_corne> what's the deal with "ubuntu one disabled" in nautilus?
<Daviey> å
<gnomefreak> Ian_corne: its a bug in Nautilus
<Ian_corne> ok
<gnomefreak> i also asked for it to be removed and people can open it at will instead of being forced on you
<gnomefreak> so hopefully next upload will fix at least one of them
 * gnomefreak not holding breath
 * gnomefreak smoke
<Ian_corne> It looks to me like ubuntu is trying to force ubuntu on on us :p
<gnomefreak> it tried
<gnomefreak> s/it/they
<TommyThaGun> is there a page that you can search for and report hardware specific compatibility with 10.10?
<TommyThaGun> like... maybe something that will tell me whether I will be able to turn my computer on if I upgrade to 10.10?
<avu> TommyThaGun, it's handled by the BTS just like any other regression
<TommyThaGun> BTS?
<BUGabundo_remote> TommyThaGun: bug tracker system
<BUGabundo_remote> anyone recalls the grub option we passed for nvidia when it failed to boot?
<BUGabundo_remote> bjsnider: Sarvatt ^^^^^^
<bobo123> oh so alpha1 is already out...  I wonder if there are any new sexy (or horrible) new things in it....
<dupondje> Somebody here uses Ekiga ? :)
<bobo123> ekiga... that is some video conferencing program, right?
<ripps> Somebody broke evince again, it won't open my cbz files anymore. Somthing about being unable to open zip files.
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalling of
<Z-RAY_> the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<Pici> Z-RAY_: If you aren't using Maverick, you shouldn't be asking in here.
<Z-RAY_> what is maverick?
<gnomefreak> i think that answered the ?
<gnomefreak> Z-RAY_: maveric is next ubuntu release that is under development for release in OCT.
<gnomefreak> Z-RAY_: please join #ubuntu for your problems
<Z-RAY_> "You have been quieted"  - it means, that i have been banned?
<tsimpson> it means you are not allowed to post messages
<gnomefreak> no means you have been muted. Pici is that your doing?
<tsimpson> gnomefreak: mine
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: ok thanks
<gnomefreak> ok if VLC is used with Gecko why would it depends on libqt3-mt  that is insane
<gnomefreak> at least the plugin does
<tsimpson> vlc (at least the newer versions) are Qt4, not sure why it'd depend on qt3
<tsimpson> well, I say it's Qt4, I mean the default GUI is Qt4
<vish> gnomefreak: he posted the same message on atleast 4-5 channels ;)
<gnomefreak> ok loos like it is qt4 maybe that broings in libqt3-mt?
<tsimpson> no, libqt3-mt is the old Qt3
<tsimpson> Qt4 is a completely different set of libraries
<gnomefreak> ok the libqt3-mt was for somehthing else (a file manager bcsomething
<Z-RAY_> i don't like codename maveric
<Z-RAY_> mortal combat sounds better
<TommyThaGun> mighty mouse?
<gnomefreak> Z-RAY_: this is a suppport channel please leave it to 10.10 support only
<Z-RAY_> "ubuntu 10.10L: mortal combat"
<gnomefreak> join #ubuntu-offtopic for random talk
<IdleOne> I agree maveric is a bad name. Maverick on the other hand is nice
 * IdleOne moves to -offtopic
<The-Compiler> Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion
<The-Compiler> I assume this is a discussion about Maverick. :P
<gnomefreak> tsimpson: support
<gnomefreak> damniot
<Z-RAY_> how about "Ubuntu 10.10: Jew edition" ?
<gnomefreak> The-Compiler: support
<IdleOne> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines and http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/  Z-RAY_
<The-Compiler> gnomefreak: so why does the topic say "support/discussion"? :P
<gnomefreak> The-Compiler: support disscusstions == not opinions
<The-Compiler> okay okay I'm giving up :P
<gnomefreak> for example "new GUI, ect.." is good
<gnomefreak> The-Compiler: he has been uncompiant in the last hour if not more
<The-Compiler> also, anyone happens to know why my system (UNE 10.10 with Unity) starts to swap heavily and become unresponsive after some time? Even when the RAM (1GB) isn't full it starts to swap like crazy
<gnomefreak> dont hold me to this but i could swear i heard that from someone else in here the other day
<The-Compiler> I'd love to resolve that issue, because after like 2 hours of work my system becomes totally unusable
<gnomefreak> it was unity that was the problem, isnt there a choice or do you have to have unity
<The-Compiler> well of course I could use "normal" gnome, but I fell in love with unity :P
<gnomefreak> UNE has had problems since conception IIRC not always same problem. 1st edition was apps were getting bugs normal systems were not seeing
<The-Compiler> hmm let me see if I find anything on launchpad on that.
<gnomefreak> unity will run on anything right?
<The-Compiler> guess so, atm it's only targeted for UNE afaik
<The-Compiler> maybe it's mutter though?
<gnomefreak> mutter i have since i have gnome-shell. also have lubuntu but not sure what it uses off hand
<gnomefreak> lubuntu should run gnome but not positive
<Daekdroom> lubuntu runs LXDE..
<The-Compiler> https://bugs.launchpad.net/netbook-remix/+bug/498404 maybe...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498404 in Ubuntu "execive use of memory" [Undecided,New]
<The-Compiler> also I have a load of like 4-5
<The-Compiler> well I need to go now, back later when I'm in the train maybe
<jcastro> hey The-Compiler
<jcastro> when you get back please file a bug against "unity" and I'll have someone look at it
 * gnomefreak installing unity. ill tell you though the description of the unity and freinds packages suck
<Daekdroom> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Unity Interface for Ubuntu Netbook Edition. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2.12-0ubuntu2 (maverick), package size 85 kB, installed size 804 kB
<gnomefreak> see
<gnomefreak> seems everything has 1 maybe 2 lines that are very unhelpful
<gnomefreak> that was one of the things i had to worry about when i learned packaging
<Daekdroom> gnomefreak, I'll check if somebody has put a suggestion regarding that on brainstorm.
<gnomefreak> that is more of a bug IMHO
<gnomefreak> ok be back going to log out and test
<Daekdroom> I'd say that's more like a "to-do" thing :P
<Daekdroom> "Get decent package descriptions. Not-done."
<The-Compiler> jcastro: will do later. I'm sick atm so I'm not really like collecting bug information atm.
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> someone noticed bad battery life too
<DrHalan> new nvidia kicked in... my machine still defaults to nouveau
<gnomefreak> i have no problems with nvidia-current
<DrHalan> i don't understadn this -.-
<chilicui1> hi, I'm trying to use dl-ubuntu-test-iso to download maverick, I'm only interested in downloading isos for x86, I've already edited .dl-ubuntu-test-iso.cfg but it doesn't change anything, does anyone know if it's broken?, does I need to change another file?
<DrHalan> chilicui1: aren't there daily isos that work just fine? you can also wait a little alpha 2 is about to be released
<chilicui1> DrHalan: yep, I guess I can wait, thx
<Jordan_U> chilicui1: I always use zsync to grab the daily isos while only having to download the differences. zsync is a lot like rsync exept that it doesn't requre any special software on the server side and is IMHO simpler to setup on the client side (dl-ubunut-test-iso uses rsync).
<Jordan_U> chilicui1: You can use zsync to grab alpha2 when it's released also, just use add "-i /path/to/old/iso" to the zsync command and it will look for data in the old iso so that you're still just downlaoding the differences.
<chilicui1> Jordan_U: thx for ur reply, I'm interested in downloading the latest iso everyday, that's why I'm trying to use dl-ubunut-test-iso ( i can add a cron job then), if u know of a script for zsync who could make the same I'll be happy to use it
<Jordan_U> chilicui1: just "zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/maverick-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync"
<Jordan_U> chilicui1: And you can setup grub2 to boot from the iso, so you don't even need to burn a CD to test it on real hardware.
<BUGabundo_DrWho> WTH oracle bought apache??
<ajmitch> BUGabundo_DrWho: and that date on the news article you're looking at is what?
<ajmitch> april 1?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> ahaha
<chilicui1> ohh, I didnt know that, I was just to use it on vbox. Jordan_U , thx for ur comments they're been really useful for me. I guess I'm gonna use zsync instance dl-ubuntu-test-iso
<BUGabundo_DrWho> https://blogs.apache.org/foundation/entry/the_apache_software_foundation_receives
<ajmitch> "Thursday Apr 01, 2010 "
<ajmitch> that says it all :P
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  whoa that's news
<BUGabundo_DrWho> LOL
<BUGabundo_DrWho> rickrolled
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  oh
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  is this a fake?
<BUGabundo_DrWho> maybe
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho, damn I fall for these things everythime
<BUGabundo_DrWho> shoiuld be
<BUGabundo_DrWho> me too
<coz_> :)
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  and I started posting that link to other channels lol
<BUGabundo_DrWho> eheh
<BUGabundo_DrWho> me too
<coz_> lol
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  1.9 billion should have been the give away
<coz_> 1.5
<coz_> rather
<ajmitch> oh dear :)
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,  although for that money i would have done it :)
<coz_> and the date !!!  how can I fall for these things
<coz_> the logo is cool though :)
<ajmitch> next you'll believe that canonical has been sold to HP
<coz_> ajmitch,  well probably...
<ajmitch> more believable than being sold to Microsoft
<coz_> I am such an easy mark
<coz_> BUGabundo_DrWho,    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc7CcAiTnGk
<BUGabundo_DrWho> no thanks
#ubuntu+1 2010-06-30
<h00k> Are there known...like...severe performance issues with btrfs on a SSD?
<h00k> I installed the daily alternate with SSD on my netbook and it took over 12 hours. Also, upgrades are taking a ridiculously long time today
<patdk-lap> what ssd?
<h00k> before, when I ran ext4, it was /way/ faster.
<patdk-lap> random write is critical for btrfs
<patdk-lap> and most ssd's are not optimized for that
<patdk-lap> unless your buying enterprise grade
<Daekdroom> I believe btrfs has a specific mount option for SSDs, doesn't it?
<patdk-lap> it does
<h00k> It's an ASUS-phison SSD
<h00k> I bet I'm not using that, I didn't specifically set it when installing
<patdk-lap> check fstab
<h00k> UUID=UUID-IS-HERE-I-DONT-FEEL-LIKE-TYPING-IT /home btrfs defaults 0 2
<h00k> same for /, except it's 0 1 for the last two.
<h00k> /boot is ext2 defaults 0 2, but that isn't important
<h00k> oh look, a convenient wiki: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Is_Btrfs_optimized_for_SSD.3F
<h00k> -o ssd. where would that go in the fstab line?
<h00k> UUID / btrfs -o ssd 0 1 //am I doin' it right?
<h00k> ah, sans the -o, I bet.
<h00k> patdk-lap: ^
<patdk-lap> defaults,ssd
<h00k> ah
<h00k> we'll give this a shot
<patdk-lap> how does your btrfs mount? from grub?
<patdk-lap> is there a ro option on the kernel line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<h00k> no, I don't think grub will. I made a 200mb /boot, ext2
<patdk-lap> well, I am using ext4 /boot
<h00k> separate /boot, /, and /home, / and /home are btrfs
<patdk-lap> and btrfs root
<patdk-lap> but the default is to mount root ro at first
<patdk-lap> and that freaks my system out
<h00k> I'd test it, but I'm waiting for my upgrades
<robertzaccour> howdy
<robertzaccour> anyone think that so far maverick is better than lucid in any way?
<robertzaccour> i haven't tried it yet
<robertzaccour> ....
<robertzaccour> cricket, cricket cricket, cricket
<ddecator> robertzaccour: slow time of day :)
<robertzaccour> i know, i was being sarcastic with the crickets
<mandara> will eclipse 3.6 get in repository for maverick?
<ikonia> good question, have you looed whats in the current repos (if anything on it)
<mandara> ikonia: 3.5.2 in maverick currently
<ikonia> maybe worth speaking to the package maintainer now if you want a chance at getting it in
<mandara> yup there is still a chance. Don't know how much time it takes to package it.
<dupondje> the best chance is to get it into debian
<dupondje> and then sync it :)
<mandara> is there a command in apt to get maintainers email .Like: apt-cache show maintainers-email eclipse :)
<ior3k> anyone know how to force mysql to start on boot? Since I installed postgres, I have to start mysql manually
<ior3k> mandara: does "aptitude show eclipse | grep Maintainer" do what you need?
<dupondje> mandara: I recommend you open a bugreport in debian, asking to package 3.6.0
<dupondje> once its in debian, we should be able to sync without problems
<BUGabundo_remote> morning! unleash the screw driver in you!!
<mandara> ior3k: fkors. Thanx for tip!
<MrSunshine> hmm
<MrSunshine> got problems after latest firefox update :/
<MrSunshine> i get the window but then it flat out hangs :(
<MrSunshine> hmm
<MrSunshine> works after i move the .mozilla folder
<BUGabundo_remote> MrSunshine: and in safemode?
<HappyNwb> Q: Is it possible to encrypt all traffic going in and out with an irc application, like xchat for instance on Ubuntu? This was meant to be a quick generalized question.
<dupondje> A: SSL
<HappyNwb> So the answer is yes+
<HappyNwb> ?
<dupondje> ye
<HappyNwb> Thanks, i'll investigate this further.
<HappyNwb> I also would like some feedback on Asus soundcard support, if anyone has a soundcard from Asus running and think it runs well on their Ubuntu machine.
<HappyNwb> Just tossing the question out there.
<Iraq> hi
<HappyNwb> Welcome to the internet
<BUGabundo_remote> humm
<BUGabundo_remote> "iraq" is on autoban????
<BUGabundo_remote> or is this one of those freenode banned word?!!?
<gnomefreak> looks like he was muted not banned
<BUGabundo_remote> ah
<Enlik> welcome to america
<BUGabundo_remote> is it just me, or is OOo 3.2 much faster starting?
<ubuntujenkins> in evolution in mavrick can you change the tool bar to small? like it use to be
<om26er> ubuntujenkins, seems like a bug...
<ubuntujenkins> om26er: have you seen it or would you like a screenshot? I am just looking for a bud on launchpad
<om26er> ubuntujenkins, I have seen it
<ubuntujenkins> om26er: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/589644 is the bug on it nothing has been done by the looks of it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 589644 in evolution (Ubuntu) "The buttons selection are huge" [Low,New]
<om26er> ubuntujenkins, does it happen with other themes?
<ubuntujenkins> does with elementry which is what i am using
<om26er> ubuntujenkins, in Lucid I am using evolution 2.30.2 I dont see it but in Maverick I see it
<om26er> bug in gnome-icon-theme according to #evolution
<ubuntujenkins> om26er: that is strange, a slighlty later version in lucid? I know they are the same number, may be a bug fix was sliped in
<ubuntujenkins> o sweet thanks
<ubuntujenkins> om26er: i just updated the gnome-icon-theme and the spam icon has been removed which fixes it
<ubuntujenkins> you do have a blank button atm
<om26er> ubuntujenkins, which version did you update to?
<ubuntujenkins> 2.30.3-1ubuntu2
<gnomefreak> gnome-icon-theme is no where the same version in Lucid -> Maverick
<jan-pieter> I am currently faced with complete failure of ubuntu(10.10) at completely random moments. Most of the time every form of input completely stalls. I can't move the mouse, nothing on the keyboard work and pressing the power button has no effect what so ever. I can only reset my pc. Every now and then kernel panic occurs (15% of the times) and num-lock and caps-lock start flashing. If I'm...
<jan-pieter> ...really lucky I can restart the X-server but that only postpones the lock-up for about 15-30 min. Where could I find info about this in the logs?
<gnomefreak> jan-pieter: you are best to file a bug on that issue
<gnomefreak> jan-pieter: file the bug using the command   ubuntu-bug linux   and that should give the kernel devs the info they need
<gnomefreak> to at least start on the bug
<jan-pieter> OK. I'll do that
<jan-pieter> hmm the maximum is once a day but it occurs more frequently than that maybe it would be an idea to allow that?
<gnomefreak> allow?
<jan-pieter> well allow add an option
<jan-pieter> probably just irrelevant
<kroson> hi everyone, im willing to test maverick
<kroson> is there any gnome 3.0 milestone on it?
<om26er> define: gnome 3 :P
<kroson> om26er: lol, will it be released with 10.10?
<om26er> kroson, if you mean gnome shell i.e. the new interface, then, no. but also maverick is not expected to update all apps to 3.0 too.
<kroson> om26er: ok tks
<kroson> om26er: do you recommend the using of xorg-edgers ppa? for upgrading nouveau
<om26er> kroson, that ppa broke my system for several times over the last month.
<kroson> om26er: so, no lol
<kroson> tks
<kickingintender> what are the hot new features in alpha 2
<kickingintender> due 2 release 2morrw
<mrsun_> has alot of stuff changed from lucid to maverick ? :)
<kickingintender> nothing much
<kickingintender> only minor stuff
<kickingintender> i like gimp going single window mode in next version
<mrsun_> ahh single window gimp, then it might not be as "gimped" anymore )
<mrsun_> =)
<om26er> kickingintender, what do you expect to change panels move to right and left ;)
<om26er> kickingintender, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/ubuntu-1010-so-far-in-339-words.html
 * mrsun_ finds ubuntu wonderfull, stil some hand editing to be done here and there but most stuff just works .. just like i like it without windows :)
<kickingintender> thats easy 2 change the panels back 2 right
<kickingintender> i have already did that
<kroson> can you guys give me a daily version that is working? today's one cant boot after installation :S
<kroson> it states an error right after grub
<kroson> but i can boot normally in live mode!
<Dat001> hi all.
<Dat001> why on a new installation of meerkat do i still need to download 300MB
<jcastro> it means your iso is out of date probably
<Dat001> thank you but downloaded it today
<jcastro> there are usually tons of updates every day
<Dat001> ok
<Dat001> v0lv0_v5o
<Daijoubu> guys is there a website or something with Maverik news? o-o
<coz_> Daijoubu,   how about   http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha1
<Daijoubu> thanks
<coz_> Daijoubu,  actually that link is in the channel topic as well :)
<Daijoubu> coz_ not much news in there though :)
<coz_> Daijoubu,  i think there is a link near the bottom for "Do you want to know more:"
<coz_> Daijoubu,  but its still alpha  :)
<coz_> I believe
<Dat001> so is the mane meerkat  or maverick
<Dat001> **name
<Pici> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<z0rt|work> i am running maverick on my netbook and recently my applications button on the sidebar is no longer there. any thoughts? i am unable to access anything.
<z0rt|work> i can still pull up tty terminals etc
<holstein> z0rt|work: this is the netbook remix?
<z0rt|work> holstein: yes
<holstein> hmmmm
<holstein> can you login to gnome?
<z0rt|work> yes
<holstein> i would assume an update will fix that at some point
<z0rt|work> i am updating now, hopefully it will
<holstein> yeah, i wouuld try that first then
<sebsebseb> Hi
<dreamy_> if im not afrayd of loosing any data, is it ok to try ubuntu 10.10 alfa?
<Daekdroom> dreamy_, if you're not afraid of having to reinstall, yes.
<dreamy_> k , nice
<Daekdroom> Liking to fix broken stuff is a plus if you want alpha software :D
<dreamy_> Daekdroom: may it bring perfomance improvments ?
<Daekdroom> dreamy_, yes, as well as performance regressions.
<vish> hmm , is this error a known one for unity :
<vish> Window manager warning: Log level 16: Could not load library [/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libunity-mutter.so.0 (/usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libunity-mutter.so.0: undefined symbol: meta_window_is_maximized)]
<dreamy_> Daekdroom: for this version u dont know ? it gets faster or slower?
<dreamy_> ty for helping
<Daekdroom> dreamy_, it usually gets faster here and slower there.
<yofel> faster and slower is very vague, I think my graphics performance went down on my intel 945GME since Xserver 1.8
<dreamy_> k
<yofel> but it's fine in general
<dreamy_> 9.10 with window maker on a 256 m pc.. gets slow :S
<bcurtiswx3> hey all, i couldn't see any bug yet, but is it known that gcc and cpp are having dependency wars right now and won't install/upgrade
<yofel> except for some weird bug where *something* wastes about 1GiB of RAM after boot until I reboot again immediately (I suspect ureadahead reprofiling)
<kroson> hi
<bcurtiswx3> cpp4.4 won't upgrade
<bcurtiswx3> boo
<kroson> im having an issue with my mouse cursor, it is constantly disappearing from the screen
<kroson> is this a known bug? is there a fix for it?
<bcurtiswx3> anyone else not able to upgrade cpp-4.4
<yofel> bcurtiswx3: I'm just updating, will check in a moment
<bcurtiswx3> yofel: muchas gracias
<yofel> cpp-4.4:  Installed: 4.4.4-6ubuntu2
<kroson> yofel bcurtiswx3 any of you have this bug?
<yofel> amd64
<yofel> not here
<bcurtiswx3> kroson: not here, sry
<kroson> x86 here, synaptics touchpad
<kroson> didnt test with a normal mouse though but its a weird issue, other than that at this stage of development 10.10 is perfect for me
<BUGabundo> evening
<bcurtiswx3> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/457536
<z0rt|work> my netbook's cursor goes crazy too
<yofel> er, that could be a corrupt .deb file IMO, tried to delete it so apt fetches it again?
<bcurtiswx3> how do I delete that specific one?
<kroson> z0rt|work: its a normal notebook here, mine disappears like 2 seconds after i leave it
<yofel> bcurtiswx3: the filename is mentioned on line 32, just do 'sudo rm ...' in a terminal
<bcurtiswx3> yofel: thats it, thanks :)
<yofel> np ;)
<sarimurat> exit
<kroson> im having an issue with my mouse cursor, it is constantly disappearing from the screen
<kroson> does anybody know a fix for this bug?
<kroson> tks :)
<z0rt|work> holstein: after updating i am still having the same issue...no applications button on the icon panel
<DarkNemesis> i am sick and tired of having to set up all the same accounts on different machines i have many yahoo, jabber and msn accounts etc, and i forget the passwords etc so end up having to change them and its really not fair cus when i have to change the passwords on the lappy the next time i boot the desktop the chat accounts wont load as i dont have the right passwords so have to change them again.... so, i have a request
<DarkNemesis> please can you intergrate a way of syncing account details with ubuntu one
<DarkNemesis> so that  you sign into ubuntu single sign on and then sync your data with ubuntu one - this would save having to change the passwords again
<DarkNemesis> what do people think?
<DrHalan> would be awesome
<DrHalan> DarkNemesis: alternatively you can use jabber transports
<DarkNemesis> DrHalan, ma and pa cant do that easy
<charlie-tca> If ma and pa are changing passwords that often, why not put the same password on all the accounts for them?
<DanaG> DarkNemesis: you could just symlink .purple (or such) into the UbuntuOne dir (or Dropbox).
<DanaG> Say, why the heck does Maverick's Xorg treat my touchpad's middle button as a left button?
<DarkNemesis> DanaG, does mavrick have a new version of gnome?
<DanaG> Beats me... I'm not booted into it, at the moment.
<DanaG> The middle button thing is a deal-breaker for me, for one thing.
<kroson> DarkNemesis: no :S not yet
<kroson> and gnome-shell (the new interface for 3.0) wont come with final
<kroson> but they hope to have gnome 3.0
<Ian_corne> whoa
<Ian_corne> nautilus just crashed
<patdk-wk> shoot it with sereoids
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-01
<bemis> I am currently unable to install lirc-modules-source in a fully updated maverick install - not sure if it is buggy package or weak admin though
<bemis> (initially complains about being unable to find include/linux/autoconf.h - when i symlink include/generated/autoconf.h over it then just bombs out completely - implicit declaration of functions - assignment makes pointer without cast, etc)
<HappyNwb> http://ubuntuforums.org/ seem to be down on my computer, I guess these things happen from time to time.
<jpds> HappyNwb: Yes; they're down for maintenance.
<Fudge> hi guys, is there a guide on how to update my lucid to alpha2? or woudl i be better off installign the iso
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnomefreak> Fudge: that is what you are looking for i think
<Fudge> k ty mate
<gnomefreak> np
<Fudge> i didnt see on those links upgrading from lucid lts to the alpha2 of maverick. did i not look properly?
<BUGabundo_remote> Fudge: in on lucid, just $ update-manager -d
<BUGabundo_remote> that's it
<Fudge> great thankyou :D
<gnomefreak> not really
<gnomefreak> you need to change prompt==normal. it says it on the second link
<gnomefreak> look for networkupgrade (recommended)
<gnomefreak> network upgrade using ubuntu servers i think is the name of it
<mvo> gnomefreak: I think that is actually no longer needed (the change to "normal")
<mvo> but confirmation if that works (or not) would be nice
<BUGabundo_remote> mvo: it should
<BUGabundo_remote> since LTS always default to LTS upgrades
<gnomefreak> mvo: cool
<BUGabundo_remote> unless -d does some magic
<mvo> there is some new magic, I hope it works
<gnomefreak> mvo: new magic?
<BUGabundo_remote> lunch
<kickingintender> what is ist time for release of alpha2
<BUGabundo_remote> kickingintender: unknown
<BUGabundo_remote> when its ready
<kickingintender> ok the release date is today itself right
<Fudge> quadcores report cpu loads yuckyly
<gnomefreak> kickingintender: that does not mean it will be released this week
<Fudge> is Luke from the dev team in this chan?
 * gnomefreak hoopes they get to normal sixe ISO,s before A2 release
<gnomefreak> s/sixe/size
<gnomefreak> Fudge: that depends luke is a common name
<Fudge> he does a lot of accessibility stuff
<gnomefreak> Fudge: better off asking in #ubuntu-bugs
<Fudge> thanx for heads up
<gnomefreak> Fudge: the whole core dev team does that
<Fudge> ah ok
<Fudge> i was curious if the new speakup had been fixed for the alhpa yet but not sure where to fin dout
<kickingintender> alas when will the alpha 2 will release
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule kickingintender
<patdk-wk> heh, I totally misread the slashdot header today :)
<patdk-wk> empathy is for the birds
<h00k> patdk-wk: Then I thought of Empathy vs Pidgin, etc
<patdk-wk> what I was thinking
<h00k> I was all Telepathy FTW! :3
 * patdk-wk really doesn't want his im program talking for me
<BUGabundo_remote> nothing like jumping off a bridge to learn how to fly
<BUGabundo_remote> h00k: pidgin FTW
<h00k> BUGabundo_remote: :(
<iddo> alpha2 is out?
<Pici> Not yet.
<iddo> but website changed alpha-1 dir to alpha-2
<Pici> iddo: When A2 comes out there will be an annoucement on the devel-announce mailing list and we will update the topics here.  Just because someone created a new directory on the webserver doesn't mean that isos are finished testing or even close to finishing.
<iddo> is there a chance that the image i'm downloading now will be same as A2 ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Official Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat support/discussion | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | Lucid support in #ubuntu | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule | Alpha 2 Released! See http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/maverick/alpha2
<iddo> where is the devel announcement ?
<Pici> iddo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2010-July/000731.html
<iddo> thanks
<Pici> np
<iddo> i'm gonna try to install it now
<Pici> good luck
<iddo> using usb-creator of jaunty, i hope it's ok
<sdk> Quick question: 10.10 - any idea why prntscrn key won't take screenshot?
<z0rt|work> press it harder
<callaghan> What additional software is included in the DVD version?
<guntbert> callaghan: mainly language support
<callaghan> guntbert: ah, ok, thanks
<guntbert> callaghan: you're welcome :-) see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#dvd
<callaghan> guntbert: thanks, that is what I was looking for
<guntbert> callaghan: no problem
<om26er> did the download links die?
<om26er> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-2/ is empty
<janisozaur> why were the alpha 2 images taken down?
 * Pici looks for answers
<janisozaur> ubuntu seems to be back online, but not kubuntu. any changes since initial release?
<Pici> I suspect shuffling of stuff on Canonical's servers.
<iddo> can i choose btrfs when installing alpha2? grub2 supports it?
<arand> iddo: You need to use the alternate installer and /boot needs to be on non-btrfs (default ext3 afaik).
<iddo> oh
<iddo> i already downloaded the normal installer
<iddo> i wonder why it lets me choose btrfs
<arand> Oh it does? That's new..
<iddo> i wonder if i should continue....
<iddo> i'm in manual partitioning screen in installer now
<arand> Well, btrfs in ubuntu is unstable... That's one thing to take in cntext...
<iddo> i'm trying the whole / in single partition... so far it didnt complain that i chose btrfs
<iddo> but i wonder if grub2 would work?
<arand> Afaik, it doesn't, yet.
<iddo> so i'll just waste time and have to install again, i guess?
<iddo> i tried to ask in #grub
<iddo> ahh installer says not supported when trying to contuinue
<iddo> sorry for misinfo :(
<iddo> how big should the /boot partition be?
<Ian_corne> why do you need to create a seperate boot partition?
<arand> I think 300-500 is standard in some cases, but don't take my word for that..
<Ian_corne> $ du -sch /boot/
<Ian_corne> 92M	/boot/
<Ian_corne> 92M	total
<arand> Ian_corne: btrfs
<Ian_corne> $ du -sch /boot/
<Ian_corne> 199M    /boot/
<Ian_corne> 199M    total
<Ian_corne> ah ok
<Ian_corne> grub still doesn't work with btrfs?
<Ian_corne> I'd go for 500mb just to be sure
<void^> it depends on how regularly you kill old kernels
<Ian_corne> the 199 one has alot of old ones
<sebsebseb> Hi
<Ian_corne> I never do it manually :p
<iddo> person in #grub says it doesnt work because of gpl2 license issue... http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-btrfs@vger.kernel.org/msg03107.html
<arand> It's in progress I think, that dear licensing issue...
<Ian_corne> ok
<void^> i don't think you need more than 200mb unless you go through entire alpha+beta without cleaning up
<iddo> so should /boot be ext3 ? or ext2 ?
<SwedeMike> iddo: mine is ext3
<sebsebseb> whats this btrfs talk?
<void^> btrfs is the new kid on the block
<iddo> trying to see if normal alpha2 install will work with btrfs
<sebsebseb> void^: yep, altough not that new
<knittl> is ubuntu one currently broken in nautilus?
<Ian_corne> knittl: last I heard - Yes
<knittl> Ian_corne: ok, thanks
<knittl> :)
<Spirits-Sight> Was wondering what folder does empathy keep all the user data so I can back it up and move it to a fresh install
<arand> Spirits-Sight: ~/.missin-control5 or something for account data, ~/.telepathy might have some... etc..
<Spirits-Sight> thanks will check this is under the username right?
<arand> Spirits-Sight: Indeed. But that's an #ubuntu question, right?
<Spirits-Sight> yes yes I am trying to back up the stuff so I can install latest ubuntu :-)
<Spirits-Sight> sorry it could be both I believe here and #ubuntu but no one is answering over there the question
<sebsebseb> This looks interesting https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-grub2-boot-framebuffer  ,but what does it mean that Grub 2 and Plymouth won't be so horrible in 10.10? I hope so :)
<arand> Goal is to boot like apple I guess... Only with purple and bongo-drums..
<void^> i've just downgraded to grub1 and killed everything that smelled like a splash. my nerves can only take so much.
<sebsebseb> void^: oh?
<sebsebseb> arand: well the boot up really does suck for 10.04,  they haven't done Plymouth properly, unlike other distros
<sebsebseb> arand: and then it gets even worse for loads of us that do propritary Nivida or ATI drivers
<arand> Yea I know, although at least it's reasonable quick, so I don't get the blackscreen for too long..
<sebsebseb> arand: someone has even been trying to remove Plymouth from 10.04, without messing up the system recently, but he hasn't had much luck so far it seems
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> I thought it was easy to remove plymouth
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: @ what?
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: nope
<sebsebseb> not properly
<patdk-wk> and my systems don't seem to be broken at all
<sebsebseb> unless you want to take a load of stuff that should be installed with it
<patdk-wk> I just delete all plymouth stuff out of /etc/init and /etc/init.d
<patdk-wk> defently not recommended, but hasn't broken any of my systems (yet)
<arand> Nah, dunno if they made it a dependency when it turnen out their testers were uninstalling it and refusing to put it back in fear of it breaking during the test cycle >_< ...
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: I do this like text boot fix, that isn't exactly working properly on the other computer.
<sebsebseb> arand: Plymouth is part of ubuntu-desktop
<patdk-wk> the issue is, fsck is piped to plymouth
<arand> I heard something like that, dunno if that was the cause though...
<patdk-wk> so if you completely kill plymouth, and your harddrive needs checking, your screwed
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: oh?
 * patdk-wk should submit patchs to debian
<arand> Yea, mountall-plymouth became very integral as it turned out, and now we're stuck with it. I don't personally complain, but as far as I can see it's a bit WFM..
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: andersk  anyway and can't just do xsplash instead, even though its in the repo
<sebsebseb> arand: yeah Plymouth is well some people no problem with it at all, and many others yep problems
<sebsebseb> arand: probably most Ubuntu users don't really get issues with it, because they aren't even installing propritary drivers
<arand> Well I guess you  could run fsck from another root, but the scheduled or forced check might be lost with mountall...
<void^> according to the plymouth readme file, removing the theme packages is one clean way to stop it from splashing
<void^> that seems to work for me
<sebsebseb> however even without the propritary driver on the other computer, it wasn't always working properly
<arand> Oh, I would actually guess the majority of ubuntu users are on the blobby drivers..
<sebsebseb> well I hope 10.10 really does improve the boot up,  including Grub,  and by the looks of that blueprint I liked to, that may be indeed the case
<sebsebseb> linked to, above
<void^> i'm not so sure about grub2 in vbe mode. it might be good if you never use the grub menu, but then how does it matter either way?
<sebsebseb> also I hope this transparent feature that is coming will be worth it,  for me 10.04's default themes are really half baked
<sebsebseb> I mean the two new themes for 10.04 one of which is the default
<sebsebseb> void^: I am not sure what vbe mode is even
<arand> Yea, Scott talked about the issue with blob drivers particularly and how plymouth wasn't really all the way there, at UDS, so at least they're very aware of it.
<sebsebseb> yeah the propritary drivers don't work properly with Plymouth and such
<void^> vesa graphics mode. on my system it features horrible redrawing performance, selecting a boot option a little further down the list feels becomes unpleasant.
<void^> -feels
<sebsebseb> void^: well  as long as Grub 2 and Plymouth,  look good, but also work properly on the computer,  I will be happy I guess or happy enough I guess.
<void^> i'm not sure i get what it is all about
<sebsebseb> oh and of course  accounts once logged in as long as things work alright there as well, but i'll have more stuff to remove in 10.10 for accounts I guess, but I don't know exactly what yet
<void^> initially your system boots in text mode, why is it important to switch to a graphics mode in grub?
<sebsebseb> void^: most people dual boot with Windows that use Ubuntu,  so Grub needs to show
<patdk-wk> most people?
 * patdk-wk doesn't know anyone
<sebsebseb> void^: and I guess like 10.04  it will show, when its a dual boot, but without a dual boot nope, and press esc if wanting it.
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: well I say most people,  going by #ubuntu  ,but to be exact thats only a selection of users,  however I guess even on the forums most people are dual booting with Windows.
 * patdk-wk would assume the reason they are in the irc channel or the forums asking for help is they are windows users in thefirst place :)
<void^> well for dual booting it's even worse, bios in text mode -> grub in graphics mode -> windows loader in text mode ..?
<patdk-wk> I have >30 systems with ubuntu, none dualboot
<sebsebseb> void^: bios?  what?  people don't see their bios, unless they go into it
<patdk-wk> bios in text mode? all my bios are in graphics modes
<sebsebseb> same here some sort of graphical bios thingey
<void^> that's your bios setup, typically your system is in text mode when the bios initiates the boot process
<sebsebseb> void^: when a computer boots, it will show a manufacutre logo useually and yeah text
<sebsebseb> void^: thats what you mean?
<void^> i think we're not really connecting in this discussion
<sebsebseb> void^: yeah maybe not quite.  Anyway by the way why did you downgrade to Grub 1? Grub legacy
<void^> less mode switching delay, no problems with btrfs
<patdk-wk> heh?
<void^> there's a few other things that don't work in grub2 yet, but i can't remember..
<patdk-wk> I have no mode switching in grub2 (but I have grub2 in text mode I think)
<sebsebseb> void^: mode swithcing delay meaning?   also I would have thought that btrfs was needed with Grub 2
<patdk-wk> and no issues with btrfs
 * sebsebseb still haven't done a 10.10 vm with btrfs,  but soonish
<void^> maybe they've patched it now, that was a 10.04 grub2
<sebsebseb> hasn't, above
<patdk-wk> you have /boot formatted with btrfs?
<void^> of course not
<patdk-wk> then it doesn't matter what grub you use :)
<sebsebseb> that sucks when meant to have a seperate /boot
<patdk-wk> I always do a seperate everything
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: why?
<patdk-wk> normally I make / 2gigs
<cclocker> Hello everyone, I just tried to install Maverick Alpha 2 with a 1GB ext4 (/boot) partition and the rest as a btrfs (/) file system. After restarting, i get the following message: FATAL: Error inserting btrfs, and a initramfs prompt. I guess it still doesn't work?
<patdk-wk> doesn't matter much anymore
<void^> it does when grub-probe chickens out upon (not) detecting btrfs
<patdk-wk> but when I was using freebsd, it would always pause to check root
<patdk-wk> and do the others in the background
<patdk-wk> so if root was small
<patdk-wk> it would boot fast :)
<sebsebseb> cclocker: why Ext4 for boot not Ext3?
<patdk-wk> my /boot is ext4
<patdk-wk> on lucid and maverick
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: ok why did you go with Ext4 not Ext3?
<cclocker> sebsebseb: ehm, no idea, maybe because it was at the top :)
<patdk-wk> cause that is the installer default :)
<patdk-wk> are you using grub2?
<patdk-wk> actually that doesn't matter
<patdk-wk> cause you made it to inittab
<patdk-wk> initramfs
<sebsebseb> anyway if  btrfs needs a seperate boot, by the time Ubuntu uses btrfs by default probably in 11.04, I guess things will be sorted out,  so that people don't need to make seperate /boot :)
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> there are craploads of laptops that can't access the harddrive >128gigs still
<patdk-wk> those still need seperate boots
<sebsebseb> I nearly did 9.04 with XFS,  or whatever, but needed sepeate /boot and I was like, nah bugger that
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: whats that?
<patdk-wk> what is what?
<sebsebseb> the lap top thing
<sebsebseb> ?
<void^> even grub2 can handle xfs now i think
<patdk-wk> the laptop thing I just explained?
<patdk-wk> I explained it, so what is to what about it?
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: ok I read again
<patdk-wk> ya, grub2 does xfs
<sebsebseb> now I understand
<sebsebseb> lap tops that cant access a hard drive if it is bigger than 128GB
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> I still have systems that can't access >8gig harddrives
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: a harddrive yiou meant partition?
<patdk-wk> no
<sebsebseb> ok so why do those lap tops need seperate /boot ?
<patdk-wk> I mean the bios can only access the first 128gigs of drive
<patdk-wk> so the bios can locate all the boot files it needs
<patdk-wk> if your root has /boot on it
<patdk-wk> and you start to fill the drive
<patdk-wk> your new kernel will be >128gigs
<patdk-wk> and your system won't boot
<patdk-wk> happens all the time
<sebsebseb> the new kernel, will be put on towards the end of the hard disk space, you mean?
<patdk-wk> if your /boot partition is at the start of the time, that problem will never happen
<patdk-wk> well, with ext, if it places it after 128gig mark
<patdk-wk> I guess it doesn't have to be full for ext
<patdk-wk> used to ntfs always having this issue
<patdk-wk> cause most peple have xp on them :)
<sebsebseb> ah right
<patdk-wk> resize c: to <128gig, no problem
<sebsebseb> well I didn't know this stuff
<patdk-wk> the bios is always the limit
<patdk-wk> first it was 32megs
<patdk-wk> then 512megs
<patdk-wk> then 2gigs, 4gig 8gig 32gig 128gig, ...
<sebsebseb> Why does btrfs want seperate /boot though?
<patdk-wk> I don't see support for btrfs in grub2 yet
<sebsebseb> or XFS for that matter,  well maybe not now
<sebsebseb> seperate /boot when the boot loader lacks support for the file system ?
<cclocker> patdk-wk: so this means that btrfs should work with a separate /boot?
<patdk-wk> cclocker, I have no issues :)
<patdk-wk> ext4 /boot and btrfs /
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: how big is your /boot ?
<patdk-wk> 500m
<sebsebseb> yeah I was thinking  something like that as well
<cclocker> patdk-wk: did you use the standard maverick alpha 2 cd?
<sebsebseb> 500MB or whatever I was thinking before
<patdk-wk> na, I upgraded from lucid awhile ago
<sebsebseb> cclocker: oh uhmm the ot her day
<sebsebseb> cclocker: on omgubuntu.co.uk
<sebsebseb> cclocker: they mentioned how the dailys got btrfs support, but
<sebsebseb> cclocker: only the alternate CD
<sebsebseb> I haven't tried this stuff yet
<sebsebseb> or read something, so I don't know if the desktop CD installer has support now, I guess it does
<patdk-wk> I manually converted my system, didn't use the installer or any gui thing to do it
<arand> It install quite easily, you need to go manual though..
<sebsebseb> arand: well ok, but thats what it was like with 9.04 and the optional Ext4 support as well
<arand> I haven't figured out how to delete snapshots yet though, which I guess is an inceonvenience..
<patdk-wk> that is easy :)
<sebsebseb> which apparnatly wasn't perfectly stable, since  people lost data before, and the kernel or whatever, I naver had problems though :)
<arand> Yea, and that's the plan afaik..
<cclocker> hm, I just tried it using the "select your partitions manually" option, I had to create a separate /boot, then it installed without problems, after a reboot i get this: http://forum.nginx.org/read.php?31,103432
<cclocker> well, i will go with the alternate, then
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: well if its like Ext3 being converted to Ext4, you can't quarrantee you then have the proper thing,  some will  say you have it, others will say do a new partition with the file system
<sebsebseb> cclocker: so you tried with the destop CD and manual install and did btrfs and won't work?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> I have no idea what your talking about
<dupondje> Oh oh, Alpha 2 is out :)
<cclocker> sebsebseb: exactly
<patdk-wk> sebsebseb, ext3 -> ext4 is nothing at all like * -> btrfs
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: I am saying the Ext3 to Ext4 conversion may not be good enough for those wanting complete support for the file system,  and that Ext4 to btrfs conversion will probably be like that as well
<patdk-wk> maybe you should learn what ext3, ext4, btrfs are before commenting
<sebsebseb> dupondje: yes
<sebsebseb> dupondje: doesn't seem to offer much advantage though from what I read
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: I know that Ext  and btrfs are rather differnet
<patdk-wk> but do you know what is different between all 3 of them?
<patdk-wk> if you don't, how can you even talk about it?
<dupondje> Ah well we go with the flow :)
<patdk-wk> ext3 to ext4 is fine, you don't benifit from extents with your old files though
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: to be honest I don't know much about btrfs yet, since I haven't read much about it yet, or tried it
<dupondje> some archive admin needs to accept Opal btw :P
<patdk-wk> but btrfs is completely different and works totally differently
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: altough I will be trying btrfs in a vm soon, altough probably better to  test a file system on real hardware than in a vm occasionally really.
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: yes next generation file system,  with snapshots and such, and the alternative to the Solaris ZFS which apparently is the best file system
<patdk-wk> no
<patdk-wk> that is what the user sees
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: no?
<patdk-wk> completely not how it works :)
<patdk-wk> I hate zfs
<sebsebseb> why?
<patdk-wk> it's nothing but a pain
<sebsebseb> How so?  and yes I have never used it
<patdk-wk> everyone I know is trashing it also
<sebsebseb> trashing as in replaceing with another file system? replacing with what?
<patdk-wk> the only people keeping it around I believe is solaris
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> I dunno what they are switching too, or even they know yet
<void^> i must say converting ext->btrfs is neat; you get the old ext fs as a file in the new fs
<sebsebseb> void^: oh?
<patdk-wk> as a snapshot
<sebsebseb> oh right
 * sebsebseb needs to read a bit more about btrfs really, and  yeah try in a virtual machine at least
<patdk-wk> 302megs of updates :(
<dupondje> lol
<sebsebseb> void^: so basically the old Ext4 data is there,  in a snapshot or what?
<patdk-wk> yep
<patdk-wk> btrfs is basically a cow system
<void^> it does mean that you need over 50% free space to convert
<patdk-wk> it never overrites
<sebsebseb> void^: well my vms have that
<patdk-wk> void, no
<patdk-wk> you only need enough space to double your inodes
<patdk-wk> not data
 * sebsebseb should maybe try converting one of his 10.10 vms or both of them, from Ext4 to btrfs ?
<sebsebseb> that was  in 3rd person or whatever its called :D ^
<sebsebseb> my 10.10 vm is a bit odd acstaully, doesn't show  all of the top panel like its meant to
<sebsebseb> desktop version
<void^> hmm, right. in theory it shouldn't take as much space.
<void^> maybe i've had more modified files than expected
<sebsebseb> void^: how to convert Ext4 into btrfs anyway?
<cclocker> patdk-wk: did you do it like that?: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Conversion_from_Ext3
<void^> ^ that link explains it well enough
<patdk-wk> pretty much
<patdk-wk> http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=246520
 * sebsebseb will probably clean install the other computer,  when Ubuntu uses btrfs by default.
<sebsebseb> altough that just came from someone who hasn't tried btrfs in a vm yet, or read more about it
<cclocker> ok, this looks good, i'll give it a try, thanks
<patdk-wk> still downloading updates :(
<patdk-wk> oh, openoffice update :(
<patdk-wk> I should uninstall openoffice
<cclocker> are you using a 56k modem or what? ;)
<patdk-wk> downloading at 6-8mbit
<patdk-wk> I should probably setup one of my colo servers as a mirror
<patdk-wk> it's the download from uk thing that slows it down
<patdk-wk> dunno why, but, us.archive.ubuntu.com always points to a uk mirror
<BUGabundo> because its IP balanced?
<BUGabundo> ask jpds
<BUGabundo> its his doings
<patdk-wk> heh :)
<patdk-wk> well, once I download it once, it's cached for my other systems
<dupondje> archive.ubuntu.com is quite fast here :)
<patdk-wk> doesn't help I only have one maverick system so it's never cached for it :)
<patdk-wk> us.archive.ubuntu.com and archive.ubuntu.com gives me the same exact ip's
<patdk-wk> all in the uk
<DrHalan> vlc audio does stutter here
<DrHalan> any help?
<patdk-wk> using 10.04?
<DrHalan> 10.10
<fagan> patdk-wk: the main canonical servers are in the uk so they are the same
<fagan> sometimes the irish ones are better than the uk ones though
<patdk-wk> I would use the usa ones
<fagan> our ones are on a 20 gigabit line
<patdk-wk> but they seem to get outdated fast :(
<fagan> patdk-wk: are you in the us?
<patdk-wk> d.c.
<fagan> then dont use the main or uk ones
<fagan> because they would have a serious lag for you
<patdk-wk> hmm, that is why I use us.*
<fagan> between the use and eu is 4 seconds
<fagan> ok
<patdk-wk> if ubuntu has updated ubuntu mirrors in the us, shouldn't it have us servers?
<patdk-wk> and us to eu is 100ms
<patdk-wk> dunno where you get 4000
<patdk-wk> freaking you can go around the whole world in 400ms
<DrHalan> any help with vlc? i am using pulse-output but still the sound stutters. video is fine...
<patdk-wk> just installed vlc
<patdk-wk> now I need a video to test :)
<fagan> when I play heroes of newerth between ireland and the us is 600 ms - 1500ms
<dupondje> patdk-wk: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fagan> oh ok
<DrHalan> oh thanks patdk-wk
<fagan> patdk-wk: ask the mirror admins to update it more then
<fagan> most mirror admins have it ok
<fagan> the uk mirror is only updated every 6 hours
 * patdk-wk notes only 7 of the usa mirrors are uptodate
<cclocker> where can I disable the disappearing mouse pointer feature?
<patdk-wk> also, how can I find the person that controls us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<patdk-wk> isn't that the issue?
<fagan> cclocker: sudo apt-get remove unclutter
<patdk-wk> the ip's of offical mirrors should be on that dns entry, cause that is the whole point of having it :)
<cclocker> fagan: thanks
<patdk-wk> I don't want to point my stuff at some mirror, then next year they take that mirror offline
<patdk-wk> and find out later none of my stuff is patched anymore cause I didn't realise the mirror was gone
<fagan> patdk-wk: click on them and look at the owner
<fagan> some of them are unofficial though
<patdk-wk> I fail to see a place to click on "us.archive.ubuntu.com"
<fagan> I think that just defaults to the nearest archive
<fagan> just go here https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<fagan> and it has all the details
<patdk-wk> it only takes a very simple script to make us.archive.ubuntu.com only have ubuntu mirrors that have uptodate contents in it
<fagan> patdk-wk: its harder than you think because maybe they dont want to check it that often
<fagan> it takes lots of bandwidth as it is
<patdk-wk> that isn't hard at all
<patdk-wk> if they don't want to be uptodate then they shouldn't be an OFFICAL mirror
<patdk-wk> and shouldn't be in the list
<patdk-wk> cause then everyone would get security updates late
<fagan> patdk-wk: most of them are run by outside people like colleges or govergnment departments
<fagan> so you cant give out too much
<fagan> its a service they give for free so dont complain
<patdk-wk> still, not relevent to this topic
<patdk-wk> I said OFFICAL
<patdk-wk> if the goverment or college wants to be an offical mirror, so be it
<patdk-wk> if they don't, no problem, let them list on that page if they want
<patdk-wk> but don't use their ip in the us.archive.*
<fagan> patdk-wk: the official ones are official because they offer high bandwidth
<patdk-wk> I don't see the issue
<fagan> there is no other criteria to being an official mirror than high bandwidth, high uptime and mirroring the entire archive
<fagan> they dont say when they have to update
<patdk-wk> yes
<patdk-wk> you only pic offical mirrors that are updated (like <6hours) to be in the dns roundrobin
<fagan> the reason is because stable releases dont happen often enough to warrant the entire system updating every time the mirror changes
<patdk-wk> otherwise they just work like they do now, on the webpage
<patdk-wk> dunno, I don't see the mirror system as a *stable relase* issue, but as a push out security update issue
<fagan> patdk-wk: its the same system
<patdk-wk> I don't want to get my security updates from a 2day out of sync mirror
<fagan> its not a big deal really
<fagan> 2 days is nothing
<fagan> some mirrors get updated weekly
<fagan> some monthly
<fagan> it depends on the bandwidth costs
<patdk-wk> yep, and those systems should not be in the dns roundrobin, so I don't see the issue
<patdk-wk> but the ones that want to be I think should be
<patdk-wk> but right now, NONE are
<patdk-wk> I don't get that
<patdk-wk> there has to be atleast one person that wouldn't mind being in it
<fagan> portland is
<fagan> loads of them are according to the list
<patdk-wk> ya, according to the list
<patdk-wk> I'm going according to dns requests over a month
<patdk-wk> NEVER have I got someting outside uk
<fagan> hmmmm
<patdk-wk> doing dns requests directly to ubuntu dns servers
<fagan> ah well its one of those issues that you have to get on to the mirror admins about
<dupondje> somebody happen to have vsftpd installed ? :)
<patdk-wk> yep
<dupondje> maverick ?
<patdk-wk> nope
<dupondje> or debian squeeze ? :)
<DrHalan> lol unclutter doesnt hide tooltips
<fagan> DrHalan: that sounds like something you have to file a bug about
<DrHalan> fagan: yeah i will
<fagan> DrHalan: or just mention it on #ayatana and see what they say
<fagan> maybe not this time at night though
<fagan> it might be intentional
<fagan> I cant remember tooltips being talked about
<jpds> wut.
<DrHalan> i will
<jpds> patdk-wk: Hi.
<jpds> Oh Dear God, a us.archive conversation.
<fagan> jpds: i tried my best :)
<jpds> patdk-wk: us.archive is pointed at the master archive servers in London, as no US mirror is capable of handling the load of traffic it sees.
<johndee> Is there any way to disable automounting of USB drives in Lucid?
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-02
<jpds> patdk-wk: The US mirror servers I recommend are http://mirror.anl.gov/ (Chicago) and http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ (multiple: http://ftpmap.osuosl.org/) - you'll probably get better speeds from the former.
 * jpds pokes BUGabundo.
 * BUGabundo feels poked
<BUGabundo> ahhh
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> over the ocean just to help us
<BUGabundo> bah
<jpds> fagan: "irish ones are better than the uk ones" ← are you referring to gb.archive ?
<fagan> jpds: ill have you know I know the guys who run the irish ones
<fagan> they are very good
<fagan> and we have them all to ourselfves
<fagan> muhhahahaha
<jpds> I know, I wasn't saying that HEANet are bad; in fact I've had email conversations with them before IIRC.
<fagan> jpds: met a few of them and they love landscape in their office
<fagan> they have a private instance I hear
<jpds> However, I do intend to give gb.archive more RAM in the coming weeks, which should make it a lot snapier.
<h00k> I'm still having problems with btrfs any my SSD.  I have 'defaults,ssd' in my fstab, I'm still getting terrible speeds
<shane_fagan> jpds: missed all that because I crashed
<shane_fagan> what were you saying
<jpds> shane_fagan: /msg
<shane_fagan> fyi sometimes gstreamer makes your desktop become unresponsive if you change the song info
<jpds> patdk-wk: FWIW, the mirrors I've mentioned are updated every 5 hours, regardless of what Launchpad says.
<h00k> It took me 12+ hours to install from the alternate image to my SSD with btrfs, I was guided here to add 'ssd' to my fstab, I'm still getting really slow responses :(
<BUGabundo> you too?
<h00k> BUGabundo: are you having that, too?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I just notice it was both times, YOU
<BUGabundo> :|
<h00k> yeah...
<h00k> perhaps I should report a bug
<shane_fagan> ah I figured out what caused my crash the files werent right
<h00k> I do see this, https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/FAQ#Is_Btrfs_optimized_for_SSD.3F
<h00k> so...I don't know exactly what to do
<Jordan_U> h00k: Took me about the same amount of time to install to btrfs with a virtual machine also.
<h00k> Jordan_U: Yeah, definitely not very fast on my netbook. I don't know if it's because it is a SSD
<shane_fagan> I havent tried btrfs but if its taking that long report a bug
<Jordan_U> h00k: Since the same happened to me with a VM over a normal hard drive I doubt that it has anything to do with it being an SSD.
<h00k> Would it actually be reported on the kernel or btrfs-tools?
<shane_fagan> h00k: they do have a ssd optimised version that according to benchmarks its supposed to be faster
<shane_fagan> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_netbook_fs&num=1
<shane_fagan> but it depends on what you are doing
<h00k> shane_fagan: according to the btrfswiki, it should be optimized already if it detects a non-spinning platter ^
<shane_fagan> h00k: true
<h00k> As of 2.6.31-rc1
<h00k> so, does this get reported against btrfs or the kernel?
<h00k> er, btrfs-tools, rather
<shane_fagan> h00k: its the kernel id say
<shane_fagan> h00k: if its not then the kernel devs will switch it to btrfs-tools
<h00k> that's what I figured
<KukuNut> Try A2 UNE but only gets the fuzzy purple cloud.  Would like to see what unity is
<iddo> it works here
<KukuNut> the 6/8 iso works btw..Does this one already has the unity interface?
<mininessie> ubuntu sucks
<maco> mininessie: thanks for letting us know
<maco> if you can be more specific, bugs are filed using the "ubuntu-bug" command. thanks
<mininessie> install fedora
<IdleOne> maco: I believe it is time to switch distro.
<maco> IdleOne: but mini suggested one that uses yum! if im goin anywhere its debian
<IdleOne> Ubuntu is based off Debian. Logic dictates that Debian would suck also.
<IdleOne> You can't argue that kind of logic
<patdk-lap> sure one can
<IdleOne> patdk-lap: ok, you can but would be wrong :P
<IdleOne> </sarcasm>
<bjsnider> wait, ubuntu sucks, and the solution to this problem is to install fedora???
<bjsnider> isn't that a bit like preventing future fires by burning down the forest?
<jimerickson> yes thats it
<patdk-lap> install opensuse?
<KukuNut> A2 reboot is dropping to initramfs..Fatal: error inserting btrfs. Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter
<patdk-lap> using btrfs?
<patdk-lap> ya, missing crc32c from initramfs
<KukuNut> any fix?
<patdk-lap> ya, add crc32c.ko to the initrd file
<KukuNut> how?
<patdk-lap> I so dont have time to hold your hand to do that
<patdk-lap> why it's alpha :)
<patdk-lap> and not stable :)
<patdk-lap> google is your friend
<KukuNut> patdk-lap: partitions are not encrypted
<patdk-lap> what?
<patdk-lap> what the hell does encryption have to do with anything?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo +1
<Dat001> hi
<Fudge> g'day guys
<ActionParsnip> Yo Fudge
<Fudge> im wondering if my speech components of my system are going to fall over with maverick
<Fudge> opentts epech-dispatcher orca voxin speakup etc
<Fudge> how do u tell apt-get to install packages that are kept back?
<ddecator> if they are held back, it usually means it failed for your arch
<ddecator> failed to build*
<Fudge> oh, 64
<ddecator> try again later and they should be available
<Fudge> 249  not upgraded
<Fudge> ok
<ddecator> that'll happen a lot in development releases
<Fudge> i just thought something wasnt working right on my box
<Fudge> like had to take out the lucid repos in sources list or something
<Fudge> oops it does that already :$
<ddecator> yup :)
<ddecator> or at least it's supposed to
<Fudge> :D my bad
<cousin_mario> hello
<cousin_mario> will 10.10 have a less hideous color theme?
<BUGabundo_remote> has there been any X updates today?
<BUGabundo_remote> my machine is soooooooooooooooooooooooo slow
<BUGabundo_remote> its making me cry
<BUGabundo_remote> or throw it out of the window
<tsimpson> you don't check what updates are being installed?
<cousin_mario> is maverick meerkat going to be less ugly?
<Dat001> I also hope there is a bit of an improvement but at this stage it looks the same to me
<cousin_mario> Dat001: I'd content myself with a somewhat more palatable theme
<cousin_mario> that starry pink thing is an eyesore
<BUGabundo_remote> cousin_mario: s/ugly/pinky/
<BUGabundo_remote> tsimpson: usually  I do... but today is not a good day... and ofc murphy law seems to have bitten me
<cousin_mario> BUGabundo_remote: pinky is a subset of ugly
<BUGabundo_remote> funny enough, your notices here show in pink
<BUGabundo_remote> LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> oh the irony
<cousin_mario> for some reason, I suppose this: 13:08:39 [freenode] CTCP VERSION reply from BUGabundo_remote: Purple IRC
<cousin_mario> is to blame
<qense> Are there any WebM capable players in Maverick yet? Totem, VLC and GNOME MPlayer all don't work.
<qense> I though the latest VLC release included WebM support by default, but maybe I was wrong.
<gnomefreak> Rythembox doesnt? yes i fairly sure i spelled it wrong. im pre coffee
<qense> Rhythmbox is using GStreamer, just as Totem, right?
<qense> and can Rhythmbox play video?
<qense> Maybe VLC needs some compiler flags enabled to depend in libvpx
<ripps> I think the latest cairo screwed up some rendering in chromium
<DrHalan> dopes anyone else have problems with evolutions message filters?
<DrHalan> they don't seem to work on imap for me..
<sebsebseb> Hi
<BUGabundo_remote> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1542599/desktopsplit.png my IM screen
<td123> ok, has ubuntu 10.10 alpha 2 forgotten to ship aptitude with it?!?!?!
<guntbert> td123: you have to install it with apt-get obviously :-(
<td123> ofc, but aptitude was always there by default
<td123> has ubuntu decided that it doesn't need aptitude?
<guntbert> !info aptitude maverick
<ubottu> aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.11.11-1ubuntu10 (maverick), package size 1510 kB, installed size 9712 kB
<guntbert> td123: its still available but "optional" now
<JontheEchidna> They decided it wasn't worth the 3 MB of packages it brought on to the CD, when apt-get and graphical package managers are already there
<td123> so they decided to make more room for backgrounds ... I'm glad it has it's proirities straight XD
<JontheEchidna> um, yeah. no. I never said it was for backgrounds
<td123> I know you didn't say that
<cortex|sk> td123:  or maybe it was for for another mono based app :D
<td123> cortex|sk: hopefully not :P
<td123> oh well, I really liked aptitude, time to get used to apt-get again :P
<td123> err. apt-*
<JontheEchidna> or just sudo apt-get install aptitude and live life normally? :P
<DrHalan> doesnt mono get dropped in this release?
<td123> JontheEchidna: nah, I don't like to use non-default tools
<guntbert> td123: if a tool moves from "default" to "optional" that doesn't mean it is less usable or less supported
<DrHalan> lol :D
<DrHalan> td123: the purpose of a repository is using stuff that is not preinstalled
<td123> ya, but I like using the preinstalled stuff
<DrHalan> lol
<arand> was that about aptitude?
<jo-erlend_> I thought Maverick would be based on gnome 2.30, but I see that applications like Evolution are still on 2.30.2, while Empathy is 2.31.3. Is this just temporary, or will Maverick stick with older software?
<jo-erlend_> I mean I thought it would be based on gnome 2.32/3.0.
<arand> It will do a migration which should be done in two realease I think, is the plan..
<arand> There were some flames (~) about that on the gnome mailing list iirc...
<DrHalan> yeah i was wondering too why some packages aren'T updated
<iddo> gnome-shell --replace doesnt work hmm, could not load /usr/lib/mutter/plugins/libgnome-shell.so
<iddo> any ideas? its netbook edition of maverick alpha2
<sebsebseb> iddo: as far as I know, your not really meant to run gnome-shell on the netbook edition
<iddo> i logged into normal gnome session before trying
<iddo> i mean with gnome-panel etc.
<sebsebseb> iddo: Thats got replaced or going to get replaced as far as I know, since Unity
<sebsebseb> iddo: basically Unity or nothing for the netbook edition
<sebsebseb> iddo: I have only briefly tried netbook edition in vm, however I know that at the moment users can get the normal Gnome, but probably not soon? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/600567
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600567 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity does not provide a non-3D fallback" [High,Won't fix]
<iddo> well, both unity and gnome-shell are 3d, using mutter and clutter
<DrHalan> what is non 3d? you have cpu emulation for OpenGL in X...
<BUGabundo> I knew there was something in todays updates
<BUGabundo> machine is slow
<BUGabundo> now has an all new icon desing
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: The screenshot you linked to earlier, was sort of interesting,  altough I don't know why you linked to that.
<BUGabundo> bha
<BUGabundo> that was debian unstable
<BUGabundo> with a really bad theme
<sebsebseb> oh
<BUGabundo> running pidgin and gwibber of my laptop
<BUGabundo> with maverick, over SSH
<sebsebseb> oh
<BUGabundo> NX was kiling me...
<BUGabundo> since the X is slow, NX was crawling to the point apps over SSH were faster
<BUGabundo> go figure
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: Have you done 10.10 with btrfs/
<sebsebseb> ?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> stock ext4
<BUGabundo> in a single partition
<sebsebseb> what you mean stock?
<h00k> BUGabundo: I reported that btrfs problem yesterday
<sebsebseb> Anyway this morning I downloaded the alternate and installed into a vm, but
<sebsebseb> something went wrong
<sebsebseb> woudn't put Grub 2 on.  I had done /boot in Ext4 and / in btrfs
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> patdk-wk: found the same prob
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: h00k  's or mine?
<BUGabundo> btrfs on boot failing
<BUGabundo> damn it this new theme SUCKS
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: new theme?
<BUGabundo> its dark with light boxes
<patdk-wk> hmm
<BUGabundo> who the heck hit the head in the wall??
<patdk-wk> my computer informed me poeple where talking of me
<sebsebseb> BUGabundo: uhmm I thought the 10.04 new themes sucked,  well black one was sort of ok, except for ugly window borders, and FIrefox looking uh
<sebsebseb> anyway my vm something about  Grub 2 not being able to install to target
<patdk-wk> I'm here for btrfs, not grub2 :)
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: well  I tried to do btrfs in vm this morning, but see above
<sebsebseb> I wonder what will happen if I do the netbook version in vm.  1.  no  propritary driver installed on the host OS for nivida.  2.  Unity wants propritary driver working first
<sebsebseb> so I guess it would  look like before or something without Unity
<sebsebseb> patdk-wk: as for btrfs Fedora has had it for quite a while now
 * patdk-wk wonders what fedora has to do with anything?
 * patdk-wk leaves, talking to sebsebseb is useless
<h00k> bug 600846
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 600846 in linux (Ubuntu) "[STAGING] btrfs performance on SSD 2.6.35-6.9-generic" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/600846
 * patdk-wk has no issues with btrfs root :)
 * patdk-wk doesnt have ssd though
<h00k> I am using btrfs root with /boot on ext2
<billybigrigger> anyone seeing wierd colors in images with firefox?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> when is k3b 2.0 coming to Lucid?
<guntbert> Roey: this channel is for maverick - please ask in about lucid in #ubuntu - but usually versions don't get upgraded on a released version
<Roey> that's what I figured
<Roey> it's just that k3b 1.91 is the latest one ofr Lucid, and it itself is old (the k3b 1.x is on 1.93, which fixes a serious bug with m3u files)
<BUGabundo> hey  billybigrigger billy
<BUGabundo> not in firefox
<BUGabundo> everywhere else: YES
 * David-T recommends less acid
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, sup
<billybigrigger> BUGabundo, i get it only in firefox
<billybigrigger> almost like the nvidia -1000 hue bug all over again
<billybigrigger> but everything isn't blue
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<BUGabundo> to me it's the icons and theme
<BUGabundo> its all whitish
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-03
<DrHalan> nearly every app that is using opengl is setting the wrong resolution/frequency for my screen
<DrHalan> and i have to restart x...
<leagris> bonsoir
<DrHalan> its really annoying me
<DrHalan> i can't use half my games...
<Andre_Gondim> my gwibber doesn't display any tweet
<Andre_Gondim> the main windows is blank
<gnomefreak> mine works atm
<gnomefreak> what version?
<Andre_Gondim> let me see
<Andre_Gondim> 2.31.1
<BUGabundo> its dying some times
<BUGabundo> race condiion
<BUGabundo> Andre_Gondim: kill it, make sure its not running (ps axuw  | grep gwib
<BUGabundo> then launch in debug: gwibber-service -d -o
<BUGabundo> followed by gwibber -d in another shell, once 1st end syncing
 * gnomefreak uses ps aux |grep
<BUGabundo> I use psx
<BUGabundo> alias love
<Andre_Gondim> BUGabundo, do you want the first or second shell?
<BUGabundo> none
<BUGabundo> its you who want it to run fine
<BUGabundo> if its crashing, find out why
<BUGabundo> btw, twitter api is down and StatusNet released 0.9.3
<gnomefreak> if it isnt workin gwhen running in term. file a bug using ubuntu-bug
<Andre_Gondim> BUGabundo, but identi.ca does no appears...
<BUGabundo> wfm with dailly ppa
<BUGabundo>   Installed: 2.31.2~bzr750-0ubuntu1~daily1
<BUGabundo> Andre_Gondim: which kernel?
<gnomefreak> mine too
<BUGabundo> desktop couch was having a probs a few weeks ago
<Andre_Gondim> 2.6.35
<BUGabundo> maybe u are on an older kernel?
<BUGabundo> Linux BluBUG 2.6.35-6-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 1 03:01:23 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Andre_Gondim> I did a fresh install yestarday
<BUGabundo> ah
<Andre_Gondim> Linux andregondim-eti-br 2.6.35-6-generic #9-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 1 03:01:23 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so pastebin the traces
<Andre_Gondim> BUGabundo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/458558/
<BUGabundo> error: (6, 'name lookup timed out')
<BUGabundo> haven't seen any of those in a whyel
<BUGabundo> *while
<BUGabundo> plus Ica is up
<BUGabundo> could be the new api
<BUGabundo> andersk: can you try trunk?
<BUGabundo> just bzr branch it
<Andre_Gondim> you said ppa?
<BUGabundo> and start from ./gwibber/bin/gwibber-service and same for gwibber
<BUGabundo> well, ppa will replace yours
<BUGabundo> bzr won't
<Andre_Gondim> how can I use the trunk
<Andre_Gondim> ?
<BUGabundo> bzr won't
<BUGabundo> bzr branch lp:gwibber
<Andre_Gondim> brb
<gnomefreak> use the daily PPA not bzr if you dont plan i making changes to code
<sebsebseb> uhmm  so in the morning my vm with btrfs messes up from alternate CD probably since how the Internet connection went or something.  I have just done one though, and logged in twice, and second time I am trying to do updates, and yeah it seems that has just crashed on me.  I guess closing the vm down and trying again may do it though.  On the subject of btrfs  I haven't read up on it properly yet.  I know its just a file system so under the hood,
<sebsebseb> so not meant to be expecting anything graphical?  What about snapshots how is that done, terminal?
<sebsebseb> Well lets find out if I can do updates.  At least I didn't have to 100% start over, since I could change the two partitions that were there from when I first tried.
<sebsebseb> Also this vm gives me a little error message, when I start it.
<sebsebseb> Or whatever that is.
<jjesse> good evening i have a question about maverick, using alpha2 of the netbook edition, running under VirtualBox and when starting up I am prompted with a screen prompting me to either run Ubuntu Netbook or Install, after selecting run, the screen flashes dark and then i get nothing more then a background
<sebsebseb> From alternate ISO above, not CD, and the updates are installed :) (and back in the vm account after a reboot)
<sebsebseb> jjesse_:  uhmm
<jjesse_> sorry dropped network connection
<sebsebseb> jjesse_: yes I saw
<sebsebseb> right Unity and alpha 2 and Virtualbox
<sebsebseb> I haven't tried myself yet, but other people have
<sebsebseb> uh I think you missed that
<sebsebseb> I haven't tried myself yet, but other people have
<sebsebseb> and they had problems
<jjesse> is unity = to netbook or slightly different?
<sebsebseb> Alpha 2 is using Unity by default
<sebsebseb> for the Netbook Edition
<jjesse> since i don't usually use ubuntu (normally a kubuntu uesr) is the "install" window new to maverick?
<sebsebseb> and it wants a computer that can do 3D straight away, according to a bug thread that is linked to from the alpha2 page
<sebsebseb> jjesse: if you mean the ISO, its been quite a while now, if not a rather long time even, where  can  try from the  CD/ISO  in a live session or just install, and I mean the desktop version
<jjesse> i understand that
<jjesse> in kubuntu the selection to either install or boot from the live cd is still text based, not in a window
<sebsebseb> you mean the graphical installer?
<sebsebseb> alternate ISO is text based
<jjesse> i understand that
<sebsebseb> I don't normally use the netbook versions, but I did test  the beta or whatever for Lucid,  and  I had a vm of  10.10 alpha 1 netbook as well as desktop,  and not tried alpha 2 yet in vm, but I have a feeling I won't get far with it, since  the lack of 3D support
<jjesse> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/3013/screenqi.png is the screen that looks different from kubuntu to ubuntu
<jjesse> ubiquity is letting me do the install, so curious as to what happens
<sebsebseb> jjesse: ah yes that
<jjesse> sorry if i didn't explain myself
<sebsebseb> the alternate CD is like before with the languages and count down for 10.10 alpha 2
<jjesse> is that screen new to maverick or did it come out w/ lucid?
<jjesse> like i said i  am normally a kubuntu user
<sebsebseb> The thing your showing me in the screenshot came with 10.04
<jjesse> intersting
<sebsebseb> jjesse: the installer for Ubuntu 10.04 also improved quite a bit
<sebsebseb> a nice slideshow
<jjesse> so i'm seeing
<sebsebseb> well improved slideshow over the 9.10 one
<jjesse> all things lacking in kubuntu :(
<jjesse> well kubuntu has a slideshow but not as good
<sebsebseb> however for 10.10 they are planning on doing a completly new installer
<sebsebseb> jjesse: indeed they focus on Gnome mainly, and KDE hardly at all
<sebsebseb> loads of people on the web complain about that even
<sebsebseb> and on IRC even at times
<sebsebseb> jjesse: I know this is an offical Ubuntu channel and all that, so maybe I  shoudn't reallly mention it here, but  theres a Mint KDE  RC now.  and from a screenshot it looked pretty good,  I haven't vm'd tried yet.
<sebsebseb> Mint Gnome uh no thanks for me, but  Mint KDE probably isn't that bad.
<IdleOne> I think the kubuntu devs would disagree with you about how much time is spent working on kubuntu
<jjesse> i agree
<jjesse> i help out w/ kubuntu devs and also maintain the kubuntu-docs package :)
<sebsebseb> jjesse: its ashame really about Kubuntu though how for example it won't have a QT version of the Software Centre
<sebsebseb> I meant Canonical don't focus on it
<IdleOne> I personally don't use kubuntu because I don't like the kde environment but I know people who do work on the project and they work hard
<sebsebseb> I read before that apparnatly it only has two Canonical devs
<jjesse> kubuntu hasn't had a decent package manager in a long time
<IdleOne> Canonical officially supports and sponsors kubuntu.
<jjesse> canonical only pays 2 devs but officially supports kubuntu
<jjesse> but i am sorry for digressing the channel
<IdleOne> jjesse: yeah we went a tad offtopic
<IdleOne> but I felt it was worth giving props to the kubuntu devs
<sebsebseb> jjesse: well there was  hardly anything going on here anyway, but yeah we went a bit offtopic
<IdleOne> devs/volunteers
<jjesse> well we will see what happens in a minute when my install finishes :)
<JontheEchidna> IdleOne: <3
 * jjesse hugs JontheEchidna
<IdleOne> JontheEchidna: :)
<jjesse> why are you hiding here johslarsen
<jjesse> don
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> why are you hding here JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> so that I can help the kubuntu types when they run +1 ;)
<IdleOne> JontheEchidna: is there a kubuntu+1 channel?
<JontheEchidna> IdleOne: nope, #ubuntu+1 is recommended
<IdleOne> ok
<IdleOne> good to know
<sebsebseb> JontheEchidna: Are you a Kubuntu dev?
<JontheEchidna> sebsebseb: volunteer, yes
<jjesse> yes he is
<sebsebseb> ok attack of the Kubuntu devs :D
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> The Kubuntu Ninjas hide in wait ;)
<gnomefreak> so do the ops
<sebsebseb> yep
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: no ther ehasnt been for a while
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: #k+1 you mean?
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: yes
<gnomefreak> it was around for a month or so
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: So this snapshot stuff with btrfs how to do that?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: dont understand what you mean by how to do that?
<gnomefreak> it will be if not already added to the installer
<sebsebseb> well I got a vm now with btrfs and I am wondering how to do stuff with btrfs,  I guess I will need to do some reading or whatever
<Sensiva> Can someone confirm that right clicking a channel entry in channels tree in xchat doesn't show "Add to Favorites" option?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: would be a good idea. Since it is so new to us i dont think there is a guide or if that many people that use it to be advised to
<IdleOne> Sensiva: I have the option
<gnomefreak> xchat or xchat-gnome
<Sensiva> IdleOne installed from repos?
<IdleOne> xchat for me
<Sensiva> gnomefreak xchat by zed
<IdleOne> Sensiva: yes from repos, xchat-common to be precise
<gnomefreak> i dont have that option using xchat on Mozilla servers
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: well there was a btrfs guy / filesystem guy around, but hes not active here at the moment
<Sensiva> IdleOne did you try to compile from source once before?
<IdleOne> Sensiva: never
<Sensiva> hmm
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: your second bit, your saying loads of people shoudn't be using it?
<IdleOne> I have always used the xchat-common from repos
<gnomefreak> Sensiva: no clue who you are reffering to
<Sensiva> so gnomefreak doesn't have the option, and IdleOne and me have it
<gnomefreak> Sensiva: no i meant was not that many people have used it i suspect
<Sensiva> and I tried check on a vbox and it wasn't there
<IdleOne> Sensiva: I came accros a couple of people in #xchat that did not have it either
<gnomefreak> Sensiva: right clicking on a channel?
<Sensiva> IdleOne 32 or 64?
<IdleOne> 64
<Sensiva> gnomefreak right clicking on a channel entry in the tree
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: did you just message Sensiva instead of me by mistake?
<IdleOne> gnomefreak: right click on channel name in tree
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: i dont have that option i only have a couple of things
<IdleOne> in maverick correct?
<Sensiva> gnomefreak arch? 32/64?
<gnomefreak> sebsebseb: sorry that was for you
<gnomefreak> 32bit maverick yes
<sebsebseb> gnomefreak: thought so
<Sensiva> Thank you all
<Sensiva> it seems it is lost in 32 builds
<IdleOne> Sensiva: so did we pass?
<IdleOne> thought so
<Sensiva> IdleOne yes sure you passed ;)
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: using what I just used
<IdleOne> it is a very useful feature and should be put back
<Sensiva> IdleOne do you already have favorite channels in the list?
<LSD|Ninja> Automatic kernel cleaner-upper this version?
<lapion> hmm latest maverick backported-lucid kernel seems to be stablest so for for i915 with i855 chipset
<HappyNwb> I have a dual boot setup, Vista and Ubuntu, afaik the Grub boot loader is on the Vista harddrive, but I want to move the Grub boot loader over to the hardrive containing the Ubuntu installation. How can I move the boot loader over from one harddrive to the other?
<HappyNwb> I plan to reformat and reinstall Vista harddrive, but do not want to disturb my dual boot setup.
<arand> HappyNwb: Using Maverick?
<HappyNwb> It's a general question I guess. Any way will do.
<arand> Then it's more appropriate for #ubuntu I guess.
<HappyNwb> Is #ubuntu an other irc channel?
<HappyNwb> What is this one for? I thought this channel was for Ubuntu in general
<void^> this is #ubuntu+1. as the topic says, it's for ubuntu alpha/beta discussion.
<nigelb> HappyNwb: this one is for the next release for ubuntu, mainly testing and feedback
<perlsyntax> where can i download the ubuntu 10.10 dvd iso?
<IdleOne> /TOPIC
<jpds> perlsyntax: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.10/alpha-2/
<perlsyntax> thanks:)
<BUGabundo> !dailies
<BUGabundo> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<perlsyntax> all i see is cd image.
<IdleOne> I don't think there are DVD images yet
<perlsyntax> that what i was looking for.
<perlsyntax> I hope ubuntu don't have prob with black sceen like 10.04
<jpds> perlsyntax: Scroll down.
<perlsyntax> i see it now.
<perlsyntax> lol@me
<perlsyntax> anyone have prob with the ubuntu 10.10?
<perlsyntax> :D let hope not
<BluesKaj> is 10.10 using gnome 3 ?
<iddo> BluesKaj: it won't use gnome-shell by default
<BluesKaj> iddo, excellent , thanks... I'm thinking of switching my desktop from kde to the new gnome 2.3 , altho i still object to default top of the screen panel , is a bottom panel optional yet /
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> <----- old windows guy...old habits die hard :)
<iddo> btw if u use laptop then unity is the new default, vertical panel on left, good for wide screen space
<iddo> i think gnome-shell has activities on left, and panel on top
<iddo> but old gnome-panel you could move to bottom without problems
<BluesKaj> I have a laptop but I don't experiment with it , iddo ...my desktop is where do my fooling around, so to speak
<iddo> ok if u like to experiment then u can install alpha2 and then try to apt-get install gnome-shell
<BluesKaj> I also have an ubuntu server on the network for media and backup
<iddo> the desktop image still comes with compiz by default
<BluesKaj> iddo , do you recommend removing kubuntu-desktop/kde ?
<iddo> u mean first dist-upgrade instead of clean install?
<iddo> i guess dist-upgrade from kubuntu will install latest kde, but i guess gnome-shell will be in repositories?
<BluesKaj> yeah i was thinking of a do-release upgrade -d , and then sudo sed -i 's/lucid/maverick/' /etc/apt/sources.list , then installing gnome-shell , after removing kde ...complicated , maybe I'll mess up
<iddo> some people like to keep /home on different partition for their configs and do clean install for / parition
<iddo> or u can just backup your home dir stuff and do clean install, probably less chance to have problems this way, especially if u plan to switch from kde to gnome anyway
<iddo> if u really want to experiment u can install with btrfs filesystem instead of ext4
<BluesKaj> iddo, yeah i'll just do clean install, and any nondefault apps save the config files anyway ... ext4 is experimental enough for me
<BluesKaj> as long as i don't format, that is.
<iddo> why not format?
<BluesKaj> no need
<iddo> clean install without format?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> no need for backing up files
<iddo> so u delete dirs in / ?
<BluesKaj> I'll drop to a tty and remove kde
<BluesKaj> no i don't delete dirs
<iddo> i think we have different meanings to the term clean install
<BluesKaj> not really my clean install isn't actually a proper clean install as such, it's more .like
<BluesKaj> a reinstall
<iddo> what happens if u dont delete /usr and so on, and then do new install there?
<iddo> i think the installer doesnt let u proceed without format
<BluesKaj> i have done clean installs after formatting tho , but sometimes just a reinstall is necessary after stuff breaks and can't be fixed
<BluesKaj> iddo, yes it does, one just uses manual partitioning
<BluesKaj> BBL
<h00k> anyone running btrfs on a SSD/
<soadkombucha> Why can't I remove PulseAudio without removing Ubuntu-Desktop?
<IdleOne>  soadkombucha: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. you can safely remove it and then re-install later
<IdleOne> soadkombucha: no it is not the entire desktop
<IdleOne> it is basically a list of packages that need to be installed
<soadkombucha> Let me try a reboot after "sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio" and "sudo ./realtekaudiodrivers.sh" to see if I have sound
<IdleOne> when you install ubuntu-desktop it calls a list of packages. those packages get installed. when you remove ubuntu-desktop it removes only the list
<IdleOne> err
<gnomefreak> other than bootdmesg what other file would hold plymouth errors?
 * gnomefreak cant find any to save my life
<gnomefreak> you may not want to remove *-desktop packages on devel cycle
<gnomefreak> win 18
<soadkombucha> OK so still no udio I'm removing the source and reextracting the tar files
<soadkombucha> Hmmm no luck
<soadkombucha> OK I don't have ANY sound, and alsamixer won't load
<bjsnider> ok, if anybody buys one of the wd "green" drives, you have to use the wdidle dos app to turn off the autopark feature, because the drive heads move into park position in a way that is incompatible with the linux kernel's timing
<penguin42> hmm that's annoying, no way to do it from hdparm?
<soadkombucha> Are there going to be lots of problems if I downgrade the kernel??
<gnomefreak> you should always have at least 2 kernels in grub
<gnomefreak> be back in a few
<guntbert> installation from alternate daily fails during getting software: libmono depends on mono-runtime (<2.4.4) but 2.3.6 is to be installed - against what package do I report that bug?
<gnomefreak> guntbert: mono-runtime
<gnomefreak> guntbert: ubuntu-bug mono-runtime
<guntbert> gnomefreak: thx - but why against mono-runtime and not against libmono? (I want some education here :-))
<gnomefreak> guntbert: it is the package not the lib
<guntbert> gnomefreak: ok, thx
<guntbert> gnomefreak: it was mono, not mono-runtime :-) #601437
<gnomefreak> guntbert: that is why ubuntu-bug package will help you with it
<gnomefreak> guntbert: mono is a big mess of packages/libs
<guntbert> gnomefreak: yeah, but it isn't available in the installation system :-)
<gnomefreak> guntbert: never said it was but it should be in the desktop installer
<guntbert> gnomefreak: no problem -- you pointed me in the right direction - the rest I go myself :-)
<penguin42> hmm the benchmark on disk util for a virtual disk is funny; it varies between 21MB/s and 2.6GB/s - and gives an average of 91MB/s
<BluesKaj> appears the medibuntu repos won't install in the package manager, looking for a ppa for the sources.list , but launchpad doesn't seem to have one.
<guntbert> BluesKaj: I looked, but medibuntu seems to have no maverick repo yet
<BluesKaj> ok guntbert , it confirms my searches , thanks for checking
<guntbert> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> where do i find desktop effects settings in ubuntu ?, I'm trying gnome out again after many yrs
<penguin42> BluesKaj: system->preferences->appareance->visual effects
<BluesKaj> i found some visual effects in system preferences/appearance
<penguin42> BluesKaj: there is compizconfig-settings-manager and I think simple-ccsm as well; one of those should let you tweak everything
<BluesKaj> oh gotta install csm again, ok
 * penguin42 doesn't use compiz myself
<BluesKaj> yeah, not a compiz fan, but do like the effects kde4 can provic=de
<BluesKaj> I'm impressed with ubuntu LAN networking so far tho , which is important in our setup
<penguin42> in what sense?
<BluesKaj> we have ubuntu-server running in the TV room, which Ive loaded up with movies from wife's windows pc
<BluesKaj> not finished with the sever setup yet but the media options are working fine , now i just have figure how t give the family remote access ..they use windows and mac
<kim0> Can I get nouveau dri experimental acceleration in 10.10 ?
<DanaG> argh, stupid Unity.
<DanaG> The thing only lets me launch a grand total of 9 applications:
<DanaG> Firefox, Evolution (which I don't use), Cheese, Empathy (don't use), File Manager, Help, App Center, Rhythmbox (don't use), and gnome-terminal.
<DanaG> There's literally no way to launch anything else.
<DanaG> There's a search box that does nothing, and contains unchangeable contents "Search"\
<penguin42> DanaG: Sheesh, you've got a terminal what else do you want
<kim0> hehe .. it's alpha .. don't complain :D
<DanaG> Still, it seems mine is more broken than anyone else's is.
<DanaG> I've seen screenshots of it showing lists of applications, I think -- but there's not any such thing for me.
<kim0> on meerkat, X suddenly seems slower to me today (nouveau)
<DanaG> Argh, can't type in search box.
<DanaG> oh, updated unity, finally now it actually gives me ICONS!
<DanaG> Imagine that!
<DanaG> SEarching still doesn't work, though.
<penguin42> somepeople want everything
<DanaG> Well, I'd wanted at least more than NOTHING, which was what I had before.
<DanaG> I had a search box that did nothing, and no way to launch any app not on the left sidebar.
<DanaG> Now, I have a list of SOME applications, but still a search box that does nothing.
#ubuntu+1 2010-07-04
<coz_> hey guys... has lucid's wallpaper options been fixed in maverick?
<coz_> is there a hash for maverick iso?
<drdozer> Hi - I updated to Merecat 2 days ago
<drdozer> it went very well
<drdozer> except, if the screensaver comes on, I can't get back into kde
<coz_> hey guys... so far on maveick the wallpaper options are still not working... is this planned to be fixed??
<Crashbit> coz_: working correctly for me
<coz_> Crashbit,  I meant on dual monitor systems
<Crashbit> I have only one monitor
<coz_> Crashbit,  yes on single monitor they sort of pretend to work :)  but on dual monitors they dont work at all
<Daekdroom> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<DrHalan1> hey
<DrHalan1> i still have nouveau booting instead of nivdia-current
<BUGabundo> $ acpi -t
<BUGabundo> Thermal 0: ok, 76.0 degrees C
<BUGabundo> I bet my CPU is throtling now
<BUGabundo> that why its soooo slow
<DrHalan1> can i somehow remove the novueau kernel module to prevent it from being loaded?
<DrHalan1> it is already blacklisted..
<bjsnider> DrHalan1, make sure the nvidia driver is listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DrHalan> bjsinsider i've run the nvidia-xconfig thing so it should..
<DrHalan> mh doesn't hlep
<DrHalan> i think the problem is not the xorg-conf but the kernel loading nouveau
<Volkodav> http://pastie.org/1030372  does that look like the disk is dying ?
<bjsnider> Volkodav, why not look in the palimpsest utility? system>administration>disk utility
<bjsnider> that gives you the smart data
<Volkodav> makes sense
<Volkodav> it keeps unmounting this sucker
<Volkodav> smart says it has a few bad blocks - same as xfs utilities
<DrHalan> "modprobe nvidia" tells me "nvidia not found "
<DrHalan> am i missing a kernel module?
<Volkodav> i guess it is going down - f@#$ng Western Digital piece of shit - the 4 th drive is dying on me with a year
<bjsnider> possibly
<bjsnider> DrHalan, run the command: dkms status
<DrHalan> nvidia-current, 256.35, 2.6.35-6-generic, x86_64: installed
<DrHalan> looks fine..
<bjsnider> check this:
<DrHalan> or maybe jockey is broken and jsut tellls me its not activated..
<bjsnider> cat /lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<DrHalan> but i have kms so i must just noveau
<DrHalan> blacklist nouveau
<DrHalan> blacklist lbm-nouveau
<DrHalan> blacklist nvidia-173
<DrHalan> blacklist nvidia-96
<DrHalan> that looks fine too..
<DrHalan> what video cards are supported by the newest driver?
<bjsnider> cat /usr/lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<DrHalan> i have a GeForce 7900 GT
<bjsnider> that is supported
<DrHalan> says: alias nvidia nvidia-current
<bjsnider> put that in the other file too
<DrHalan> alright
<DrHalan> does taht set the name for the kernel module?
<bjsnider> sudo echo "alias nvidia nvidia-current" >> /lib/nvidia-current/modprobe.conf
<bjsnider> it means the nvidia-current module is also going to be called nvidia
<DrHalan> it says permission denied
<DrHalan> ill use gedit
<DrHalan> okay i guess i have to reboot
<bjsnider> try the modprobe command now
<DrHalan> oh okay it didn't output anything so i guessed it worked
<bjsnider> it did
<DrHalan> if i restart now will it default to nvidia?
<bjsnider> it will
<bjsnider> very much so
<DrHalan> okay ill try that
<DrHalan> thank you very much :)
<DrHalan> jockey still says that nvidia-current isn't used but according to the logfile it is
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-27
<gener1c> hey
<gener1c> i have a prodege r835 laptop and it keeps on freezing then the fan goes crazy
<gener1c> i read online that i need to upgrade from the kernel i got on 11.04 which was 6.38 to 6.39
<gener1c> vut i still have the same issue
<gener1c> its rc4-gener1c
<gener1c> btw
<saamm> hello can something like this can be done to ubuntu one where we directly record and upload screenshots and screencasts to ubuntu one http://www.guidingtech.com/6757/create-share-screenshots-screencasts-simpleshare-box-net/
<popey> saamm: ges
<popey> *yes
<saamm> popey, how to do that?
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/+junk/sssss
<popey> Sil wrote something to do it with screenshots
<saamm> wow super cool
<saamm> any possibility this will be added to ubuntu one as added functionality?
<popey> you'd have to ask the ubuntu one guys that
<popey> they hang out in #ubuntuone
<saamm> many thanks
<popey> np
<popey> also
<popey> have you seen kazam?
<popey> it has an upload to youtube button
<saamm> yep
<popey> makes it very easy to share videos
<popey> i guess that could be modified to plop your vid in your ubuntu one storage
<saamm> yeah right...it just read the article and thought that the workflow would be really smooth if ubuntuone had this functionality by default
<popey> yeah, i agree
<gener1c> hey , had a little reboot
<gener1c> i use a toshiba r835 brancd new ,it keeps on freezing after random long periouds of time being on and then the fan goes to max spin gradually (goes up every 2 seconds in spin speed till it hits max and stays there)
<gener1c> the ubuntu memtest option on bootup from harddrive causes the same effect immidiately when initiated
<gener1c> doesnt happen when i run memtest from a livecd
<gener1c> nor will it happen when i idle in win7
<gener1c> ubuntu version == generic 39-rc4
<gener1c> kernel version*
<gener1c> 64bit
<gener1c> looked all over the net
<xskydevilx> Speaking of Ubuntu, I tried the Ubuntu 11.10 daily builds, and when trying to run them live, the GUI disappears and the "terminal" alike appears. Why is this happening, and what's the command to restart the GUI (or to resume it)?
<ikonia> xskydevilx: why are you running development builds if you can't do basic debugging ?
<xskydevilx> ikonia, Why shouldn't I?
<ikonia> xskydevilx: because it's a development release that has many problems, and if you have no idea how to debug issues, you are wasting time
<zniavre> good afternoon
<ikonia> xskydevilx: there is no "support" for these builds
<zniavre> anyone got error with libmtp9 ?
<ikonia> zniavre: in what respect ?
<xskydevilx> ikonia, Whatever.
<zniavre> dpkg : erreur de traitement de libmtp-runtime (--configure) :
<ikonia> xskydevilx: no problem then.
<ikonia> zniavre: is that package in main ?
<xskydevilx> ikonia, Obviously
<zniavre> yes it is
<ikonia> nzmm: can you manually install libmtp-runtime ?
<zniavre> it removes vlc  that s ok now thank you
<ikonia> cool
<zniavre> that was maybe the worrie
<ikonia> looks like a minor issue with the remove part of the confiugre options
<zniavre> at least i can update now without error messages
<zniavre> thank you answering
<ikonia> no problem
<yofel> I filed bug 802456 about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802456 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "libmtp9 failed to upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_libmtp.py', which is also in package libmtp8 1.0.6-7 (dup-of: 802469)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802456
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802469 in libmtp (Ubuntu) "package libmtp9 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/apport/package-hooks/source_libmtp.py', which is also in package libmtp8 1.0.6-7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802469
<ikonia> yofel: perfect
<yofel> ah, dup ^^
<ikonia> worth closing the duplicate
<elros> gnome shell is now migrating to 3.2 packages, so expect a bumby ride
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<smoser> after suspend i'm presented with a blank grey box that would provide the password prompt, but doesnt take input
<smoser> is that a known bug ?
<gnomefreak> has update-manager been fixed yet? it was/is crashing with a btrfs error
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, does btrfs handle the new 3.0-1 kernel yet ?
<yofel> WFM
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: not sure i dont have btrfs
<yofel> btrfs worked fine with all 3.0 kernels, although I think there was some bad patch in -rc1
<yofel> I had no issues so far at least
<mvo> gnomefreak: I uploaded a fix this morning (some hours ago)
<yofel> at least none that were caused by 3.0
<gnomefreak> but it seems update-manager code checks for btrfs
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks
 * yofel doesn't use update-manager ^^
<mvo> gnomefreak: yeah, the check was broken, that should be fixed with the new upload, it should be working now
<BluesKaj> yofel, you're right on the edge of the edge :)
<gnomefreak> i got in a crap load of trouble  and a lot of work using apt
<yofel> BluesKaj: sure, it's boring otherwise :P
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks i have the prompt looking at me atm
<gnomefreak> is gtk3 still in transition?
<BluesKaj> yofel, btw that dependency conflict command you posted the other worked for on some ffmpeg dependency problems the other day too... very habdy
<BluesKaj> day
<BluesKaj> eerr handy
<BluesKaj> damn bifocals ...
<gnomefreak> looks like there are still a few gtk2 being installed on upgrade
<charlie-tca> Is that what causes that?
 * charlie-tca thought it was a bad keyboard
<BluesKaj> we'll, back to the lawn mowing  ...later folks
<gnomefreak> anyone notice if you install a clean ubuntu system and upgrade to ~ you end up with a few/bunch of libqt*
<gnomefreak> i get the feeling it has to do with fglrx but not sure
<BluesKaj> .
<gnomefreak> 2.6.39 is not shown in upgrade :)
<gnomefreak> even search doesnt show a new kernel. anyone have 2.6.39 atm?
<gnomefreak> ok did we change the way the kernels are listed?
<gnomefreak> ok this is odd linux-generic-pae: Installed: 2.6.38.8.22 Candidate: 3.0.0.1.2
<gnomefreak> oh wait we are skipping 2.6.39 its just the alpha page wasnt updated
<gnomefreak> ok here goes nothing. ill be back when its done i hope
<proti> morning
<proti> oneiric bug I noticed : vgchange at initrd boot just hangs.
<proti> vgscan is ok, but issuing vgchange -a y just hangs.
<proti> This break the boot with kernel >= 3.0.
<mvo> gnomefreak: sorry for that trouble, you got the btrfs error? what state is the machine currently?
<Milos_SD> Hi
<Milos_SD> How can I make Unity on Oneiric to work on VirtualBox?
<Milos_SD> I installed guest additions, but compiz doesn't want to start...
<Milos_SD> some extension is missing
<Milos_SD> glx extension
<gnomefreak> mvo: the btrfs error is gone, atm i have about 54 minutes left for upgrade
<gnomefreak> mvo: thanks again for fixing it
<mvo> gnomefreak: great, thanks for testing the new one
<gnomefreak> np
<gnomefreak> ok maybe it is just me but why does fglrx have libqtcore4 and libqtgui4 as depends. its graphics drivers shouldnt they be more neutral
<gnomefreak> for example nvidia-common doesnt depend on qt or gtk the deps are pretty much all python
<kubu2> nvidia-common is just a utility to set up nvidia
<kubu2> not sure but the ATI control center might need qt to function
<kubu2> but there are still other non-KDE apps that use qt like vlc for instance
<kubu2> Ubuntu may be the gnome version but it's not 100% gnome
<gnomefreak> kubu2: used to be
<gnomefreak> but i am more concerned about a freash install not being full gtk not qt
<gnomefreak> fresh even
<BluesKaj> odd. I've lost interest in gnome ...tried to get used to it ...never could
<gnomefreak> funny thing is i dont have a nvidia crad or ever have on this pc and on a fresh install i have nvidia-common  it seems kind of a waste of space to me
<gnomefreak> s/crad/card
<kubu2> Ubuntu iso ships libqt*
<gnomefreak> funny thing is that is why there is a ubuntu and a kubuntu ISO one gtk other qt ;)
<gnomefreak> well not hte only reason but still
<yofel> erm, Qt != KDE
<yofel> same as GTK != gnome
<gnomefreak> for the most part right
<yofel> I don't see a problem with having a gtk/qt mix installed
<gnomefreak> search the kubuntu ISo for gtk libs
<yofel> there is nothing that would use them, so they're not on the disk
<gnomefreak> reason mozilla packages now come with kde installers too drop gtk libs
<gnomefreak> yofel: than why would gnome
<yofel> well, we have a commitment to rekonq, but it was discussed whether to use firefox or not
<yofel> (someone fix qtwebkit please though -.-)
<gnomefreak> i can understand the fglrx* parts of the code can be in qt but i personally think it should be more neutral
<yofel> neutral as in? Tk?
<gnomefreak> py
<kubu2> Kubuntu iso ships some libgtk*
<yofel> if you have a gui app you need some kind of gui toolkit
<yofel> even python needs some gui toolkit
<gnomefreak> pytk :)
<yofel> yeah, and now you have 3 gui tookits on your system :P
<gnomefreak> good point
<gnomefreak> i remember when ubuntu was only gtk but i didnt have a ati than
<yofel> well, back then I actually liked gnome somewhat, can't really say I like the current one...
<yofel> what's the proper way to install gnome3 in oneiric?
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-desktop is the easiest
<gnomefreak> other wise you are going to have to install packages seperatly afaik
<IdleOne> ubuntu-desktop install gnome3?
<IdleOne> installs*
<gnomefreak> be back in a few need to restart and prey
<gnomefreak> IdleOne: in oneiric it does
<yofel> let's see what gnome-shell pulls in...
<IdleOne> pray also
<gnomefreak> yeah that too :)
<gnomefreak> i thought we removed gnome-shell from repos
<gnomefreak> for 11.04
<gnomefreak> anyway be back in a few
<kubu2> gnome-shell is quite impressive in oneiric
<yofel> nah, it was just uninstallable
<yofel> I'll try it again, the PPA for natty wasn't very usable..
<kubu2> lack of 4.7 is driving me back to gnome-shell in oneiric
<kubu2> yofel: ^^
<yofel> we're working on it is the best I can say, we're seriously shorthanded considering the workload
<kubu2> we are losing a lot of testing with the general public.  wil this cause a delay for 10.10?
<kubu2> *11.11
<yofel> well, 11.10 will probably ship 4.7.2
<kubu2> I would argue for a delay to 2011.11.11
<yofel> our current problem is the source package split which is causing us lot of one-time work
<kubu2> so we have 4.7.3
<yofel> and that the KDE release team did a rather bad job organizing it :(
<kubu2> true.
<gnomefreak> anyone else getting a udev error in place of pylmouth?
<gnomefreak> or at least before plymouth
<BluesKaj> yup
<yofel> yep
<gnomefreak> thanks
<yofel> I wonder when something will actually create /run
<BluesKaj> ok , back to the lawn work...fun is over for an hr or so.
<yofel> k, let's see if gnome-shell runs
<yofel> I got the failsave session...
<trism> yofel: same here
<trism> however, unity 3d isn't starting anymore either, so I'm guessing just nvidia issues
<yofel> well, kwin works fine
<IdleOne> best thing I did was install kubuntu along side ubuntu this dev cycle :)
<yofel> arrrrgh, byobu (or rather screen) locks up all the time recently :(
<IdleOne> nvidia has given me so many problems, having the option to boot into kubuntu is beautiful.
<BUGabundo> bRoas o/
<BUGabundo> good to see NM and Pigdin working hand with hand
<charlie-tca> They are?
<yofel> I would rather get byobu working again :/
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: at least it connected fine *this* time
<BUGabundo> it didn't before
<BUGabundo> I had to stop NM
<charlie-tca> heh, that would seem wrong
<BUGabundo> I've been doing that for over a month
<kancerman> the old appearance settings panel ... where has it moved to ??
<zicada> doesnt exist in gnome3
<kancerman> alrighty ... what's the equivalent ... & yes, altho it takes a lil getting used to ... gnome3s bits are pretty darn professional :D
<zicada> there is none really
<coz_> kancerman,   you might want to install   gnome-tweak-tool   I believe it is called
<coz_> kancerman,  it should be in the repositories  ,, not sure ,, I dont have oneiric in stalled here
<gnomefreak> its in universe
 * gnomefreak not really here
<kancerman> aha thanx
<BUGabundo> eewwww
<BUGabundo> that pulls HALF the universe with it !!!!!!!!
<ChrisSeifried> I  have a problem with Oneiric after installation.  It hangs on "Checking for running unattended-upgrades:" while booting up.  Is this a common issue?
<carl0s-> is there a known issue with intel-vt virtualisation acceleration? VirtualBox isn't detecting the capability :(
<carl0s-> meh :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/799111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799111 in linux (Ubuntu) "Broken virtualization capabilities" [Undecided,New]
<Daekdroom> Is the upgrade issue fixed?
<Ian_Corne> is the sound change notification bug reported yet?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-28
<BUGabundo> oh the moon is high, the pillow is bellow, time to shut, those that blink so
<BUGabundo> nite
<anadon> who do I tell about a package (nginx) which has had a major version number increase, going from beta to stable?
<anadon> I think it needs to be added to the ubuntu repository.
<trism> anadon: the latest version is already in oneiric, which will probably be out in october
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> is blender installable at the moment on oneiric?
<benonsoftware> Hay
<AlanBell> blender : Depends: libswscale1 (>= 4:0.7~~) but it is not going to be installed or libswscale-extra-1 (>= 4:0.7~~) but it is not going to be installed
<AlanBell> libswscale1 seems to be the broken one
<AlanBell> installing libswscale-extra-1 separately seemed to let it past and start the blender install
<yofel> libswscale1 is replaces with libswscale2
<yofel> so blender needs a rebuild
<yofel> *replaced
<AlanBell> ok, do I need to file a bug or something or will it just happen?
<twager> Has Evolution been dropped from oneiric ?
<AlanBell> twager: no
<twager> AlanBell:  Thanks
<geser> AlanBell: you could file a bug but unless someone cares for blender, the bug will most likely get unnoticed (too much bugs for too few people). But some people are also looking at unmet dependencies so it might get fixed even without a bug filed.
<AlanBell> if someone could confirm bug 802863 that would be great
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 802863 in blender (Ubuntu) "not installable on oneiric" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/802863
<AlanBell> just sudo apt-get install blender and paste in the results, you don't actually need to install it (it won't)
<lamalex> anyone know if there was a change to GCC or something in oneiric to set -Wunused-but-set?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<elros> do you know an easy way to theme lightdm?
<zniavre> elros,  i was just starting to learn how to theme lightdm with this webpage > http://bobthegnome.blogspot.com/2010/07/lightdm.html
<yofel> erm, did anyone notice that the mount output is rather short currently? http://paste.kde.org/89179
<yofel> or when did we stop mounting /dev /dev/shm etc. as tmpfs?
<tsimpson> and since when is /tmp a tmpfs again?
<cmiller> Hi all.  Today's oneiric has done something screwy with my encrypted home directory.  Anyone else seen this yet?
<yofel> tsimpson: that's my addition
<yofel> the problem is that it mount only shows stuff defined in fstab
<yofel> s/it//
<warky> 11.10 sucks
<warky> and unity sucks
<Pici> How pleasant.
<cmiller> Yes, let's pay attention to that guy.  He has a lot to contribute.
<BluesKaj> positive attitude:)
<cmiller> Has anyone using encrypted home directory updated in the last few days?
<cmiller> I did, and rebooted to use newer kernel image, and it's mounted the encrypted home and file contents are cleartext, but the Ubuntu-specific (?) feature of encrypted filenames is broken.  That is, all filenames begin "ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.blahblahblah".
 * cmiller downgrades  libpam-modules/natty  and libpam-mount/natty .
<IdleOne> just noticed I am missing a couple of indicators in my panel, power indicator and the messages indicator
<Ian_Corne> message indicator is there for me
<Ian_Corne> i've not seen power since i updated :D
<IdleOne> Ian_Corne: apparently I did not miss them too much since I just noticed lol
<BluesKaj> new kernel in use..all seems ok so far
<IdleOne> 3.0.2? I just installed it
<IdleOne> was wondering if I should reboot or wait
<BluesKaj> yup, just rebooted
<yofel> works fine here too
<yofel> add pcie_aspm=force, didn't break anything yet ^^
<yofel> *added
<IdleOne> good to hear, I'll reboot after this song :)
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I also did a dist-update first
<IdleOne> I have 20 packages not wanting to update. gnome-panel and friends
<Ian_Corne> yofel: that's the fix for powermanagement?
<IdleOne> little worried about hitting yes because it seems like it would break pretty much everything
<BluesKaj> there were packages being kept back that were upgraded with dist-update
<yofel> IdleOne: the workaround from phoronix, right
<Ian_Corne> ok :)
<yofel> tab fail -.-
<IdleOne> phoronix?
<IdleOne> oh
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: seems the depends issues on those help packages are "fixed" for me. dist-upgrade it is.
<BluesKaj> err correction dist-upgrade ...forgetting my alias commands again
<Ian_Corne> yofel: do you notice an increase in battery lifetime?
<Ian_Corne> I'm rebooting now, but my battery is still charing
<IdleOne> well reboot time....just when my downloads start getting a decent speed lol
<yofel> it does seem to help a bit, but lspic still shows ASPI turned off for most cards
<yofel> *ASPM
<Ian_Corne> my wakeups per second have been halved
<Ian_Corne> but it's still rediculsly hight
<yofel> hm, why do I have nautilus running in KDE...?
<Ian_Corne> maybe the lightdm session starts it?
<Ian_Corne> or is under your user?
<yofel> It's under my user, and I'm using KDM
<Ian_Corne> very strange :D
 * yofel uninstalls gnome again
<CardinalFang> This is "cmiller" again.  I found the problem.  "util-linux" doesn't mount /sys any more, and ecryptfs uses that to get the file-name encryption data.  So, if you see anyone complaining of funny filenames in Oneiric, the problem is not mounted /sys, and can be fixed by a new line in /etc/fstab to mount it.
<yofel> right, I noticed too that 'mount' for example only lists mounts that are defined in fstab
<Ian_Corne> I don't have any other mounts atm :p
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Ian_Corne> i enabled USB suspend
<Ian_Corne> and now my usb ports don't work
<Ian_Corne> silly ports
<Ian_Corne> powertop, u evil
<CardinalFang> Ian_Corne, They're "suspended".  Permanently.
<yofel> very useful...
<Ian_Corne> wfm yofel
<IdleOne> evolution is refusing to shutdown
<IdleOne> tried sudo kill PID. tried killall evolution. nothing.
<charlie-tca> What about looking in task manager to see what all is running for it?
<IdleOne> ok well using system monitor and forcibly killing it worked
<IdleOne> You know what would be nice, a menu with all my applications listed and categorized. Would make things a lot easier to find.
<Ian_Corne> you have that
<Ian_Corne> clikc the applications lense
<Ian_Corne> then on the right top, there's a dropdown menu
<Ian_Corne> and you can select the categories
<IdleOne> not easily discoverable if you ask me
<onryo> Weird I did a dist-upgrade of 11.10 and Gnome broke. Am I the only one with this problem. Using VB
<patdk-wk> why are you using visualbasic? even ms dropped that
<IdleOne> VirtualBox
<patdk-wk> :)
<IdleOne> not Visual basic
<IdleOne> also where do i edit my startup applications?
<IdleOne> I can't find anything anymore :/
<onryo> what in the world is visualbasic ;) Some koodies bug?
<yofel> virtualbox doesn't seem to recognise intel-vt accelleration anymore at least here, so that might be a reason
<yofel> I don't have a unity VM though to check
<onryo> yofel don't think that is the problem since I dont have vt-d or vt-x on this cpu
<onryo> Yes I am using an x86 cpu though.
<yofel> well, maybe the kernel broke other things too... but I'm not sure how 3D is handled though
<onryo> could be the "lightDM" idk.
<onryo> As much as I like gnome I never liked GDM. If I compiled it for multiseating I needed about 200mb of dependencies.
<onryo> not to mention GDM was blotted as hell with 50k lines of code
<yofel> well, I'm sure each of those 50k lines did something. If you implement all features from gdm in lightdm it won't be light anymore
<Daekdroom> What features?
<komputes> I'm running Oneric and I am unable to configure 1) Lid options  2) Auto-dim  3) Startup applications
<carl0s-> the task switch (alt-tab) is really doing my head in. Firstly, I can't tell what an app is by the picture.. it's too rough looking, secondly, there's about a three-quarter second delay before it appears, and thirdly, I just can't get my head around what it's going to switch to if I just hit alt-tab and let go. Is there a better/alternative task switcher hotkey, like .e.g super-tab compiz-style switcher?
<BUGabundo> evening
<BUGabundo> changed WM
<BUGabundo> now on Gnome3
<Ian_Corne> bah BUGabundo !
<BUGabundo> was on something "weird" before
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> old classic
<BUGabundo> (gnome 2??)
<Ian_Corne> maybe
<Ian_Corne> why aren't you testing unity,
<BUGabundo> cause I can't use it
<BUGabundo> I dislike it
<Ian_Corne> ok
<charlie-tca> huh? BUGabundo is not running Unity?
<charlie-tca> well, if it is oneiric, it should at least be Unity 2D, right?
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: never was
<charlie-tca> Oh
<charlie-tca> me neither, but ...
<RRRRube> Is anyone else having problems with indicators disappearing from the top panel? The shutdown icon disappeared a couple of days back, and today the chat/social icon went. Plus the network icon is a red circle with a bar through it.
<BUGabundo> RRRRube: if you did the last updates, sure
<BUGabundo> its broken
<BUGabundo> I'm holding it back
<BUGabundo> aptitude safe-upgrade ftw
<Daekdroom> It's part of the gtk3 transition, I presume.
<BUGabundo> and who ever though it was a good idea to put the notification bar in the bottom, covering every applicatiom, like say PIDGIN, is a GENIOUS... NOT
<RRRRube> OK, I wondered if it was just me! It's not a huge issue, but is a bit annoying.
<Daekdroom> Notification bar in the bottom?
<Daekdroom> Can't imagined that.
<Daekdroom> *imagine
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: HELL
<Adys> hm
<Adys> i keep getting this after every apt-get upgrade:  .: 6: Can't open /scripts/casper-functions
<BUGabundo> wfm
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-29
<Adys> BUGabundo: nvm, needed to upgrade kernel
<Adys> its fine now
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I had to boot on old 2.x
<BUGabundo> cause 3.x won't boot if I have CIFS entries on FSTAB
<BUGabundo> how nice, isn't it ?
<BUGabundo> and don't even try to set a FSCK on boot
<BUGabundo> nite
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.0.2.3 (oneiric), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Ian_Corne> lol who was talking about missing icons on the right top?
<Ian_Corne> I don't have any anymore :D
<RRRRube> I think that may have been me. 'Icons, we don't need no stinking icons!' :)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Ian_Corne> well, i still like a clock in the bar tho RRRRube :p
<RRRRube> Ian_Corne, I read in the Ubuntu forums that it should be fixed some time today hopefully. And I didn't realise just how much I used the clock on the panel until it disappeared!
<Ian_Corne> :)
<BluesKaj> yup,.sorta like forgetting your watch in the morning
<BluesKaj> olf course you guys who are glued to your portable devices whatever they may be, probly don't know what I mean :)
<Ian_Corne> I haven't worn a watch in about 9 years now
<Ian_Corne> no, 11
<Ian_Corne> always had a mobile since then
<Ian_Corne> also wtf, I'm already 24..
<RRRRube> I only wear a watch when I go to the pub, so I know when last orders are ;)
<BluesKaj> heh ..thought so
<BluesKaj> well, my device is used mainly for calling wife to pick me up after jams , or for emergencies ...or when we travel, strictly pay as we go...certainly don't live my social life thru it :)
<RRRRube> I text and check twitter & email. I actually don't make all that many calls.
<em> bazhang: I don't think you should be an unfriendly person and push away volunteers in #ubuntu
<tsimpson> em: off-topic chatter is not on topic in #ubuntu, you know that
<tsimpson> it's also off-topic here
<em> There is no safe place for a user to talk about anything.
<tsimpson> there is -ops, or -irc, or in private
<coz_> offtopic?
<BluesKaj> that's really kinda picky ..seen alot worse offtopic talk go by without comment here
<Ian_Corne> does fglrx work yet with OO?
<ruhil> i have just upgraded from natty to oneiric but i could not find the tray. Is it not there in oneiric or have i messed up something?
<KM0201> the tray?
<ruhil> KM0201: yeah the tray , that contains network,bluetooth,user account icon and found at the panel.
<KM0201> hmm
<Ian_Corne> ruhil: temporary broken
<Ian_Corne> it'll be back
<ruhil> Ian_Corne: thanks for the information :)
<Ian_Corne> 14:15:18 < RRRRube> Ian_Corne, I read in the Ubuntu forums that it should be fixed some time today hopefully. And I didn't realise just how much I used the clock on the panel until it disappeared!
<brstquant> Hi, if anyone's around could he/she give  a general synopsis of how stable Oneiric dailies are these days?
<ruhil> brstquant: i have been using oneiric for the last 12 hours but i have not faced any major problem or crash though the tray is not tray , which might frustrate at first
<brstquant> Hmm, do the new GTK theme, global menubars, overlay scrollbars, &c. all work?
<charlie-tca> hm, not quite alpha2 yet, expect a lot of breakage yet
<ruhil> brstquant: theme is good but the login screen is still not updated i guess as it gives me a feeling of fedora login :P
<brstquant> Yeah, I expect breakage (of course) --- just that I don't think I can even quite start testing if important things (bootability, wifi, somewhat-working gtk3 &c.) aren't there...
<brstquant> anyway, thanks for the info!
<KM0201> asking if an alpha is stable..lol, interesting
<stan> anyone else finding ecryptfs-utils isn't setting up filename encryption  properly?
<dupondje> What file is used as Icon of synaptic in the gnome3 app overview ?
<dupondje> cause the resolution of the image is very bad imo
<trism> I went to check but got this fun error message instead: gnome-session[19877]: CRITICAL: We failed, but the fail whale is dead. Sorry....
<dupondje> Evolution still broken :(
<dupondje> damn whats wrong with evolution ?
<dupondje> seems it refuses to upgrade :P
<trism> seems to install alright here, what's the error?
<dupondje> trism: seems some dependency shizlle :s
<dupondje> a bit of brute force fixed it :p
<stan> how do you start indicators?
<trism> stan: if this is a new install, you probably can't at the moment, indicator-applet needs to be rebuilt for libpanelapplet-4-0 since it depends on gnome-panel and gnome-panel breaks on libpanelapplet-3-0
<stan> can i rebuild something manually? indicator-applet package looks a bit empty
<stan> how do indicators actually work? does unity load the libraries from /usr/lib/indicators3/2 ?
<trism> stan: doesn't look like it will be a simple rebuild, going to need to be updated for gnome 3 (I'm sure it is already in progress)
<stan> is /usr/lib/unity/unity-panel-service still used? appears to be looking in /usr/lib/indicators/5 which no longer exists
<trism> stan: ahh, I see, I was under the impression unity used indicator-applet to load the indicators. that path is still valid, it is for the gtk2 indicators, if you install the various -gtk2 indicator packages they will work in unity
<trism> stan: most of the main indicator packages have been rebuilt for gtk3, which has a different path (pkg-config --variable=indicatordir indicator; or indicator3 for gtk3)
<trism> stan: or at least indicator-sound-gtk2 works, which is all I've tested so far
<trism> stan: indicator-session-gtk2 works too, which is probably the most important for logging out
<trism> stan: good catch
<Q-FUNK> am I the only one who suddenly has APT segfault all the time?
<trism> Q-FUNK: where in the process is it segfaulting, can you pastebin an example?
<Q-FUNK> when updating availables
<Daekdroom> I wonder. Are the gtk2 indicators being kept because of XFCE?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> to the best of my knowledge, at least
<charlie-tca> xubuntu will stay with gtk2 for oneiric
<genii-around> So my current problem becomes... since i have xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, and kubuntu-desktop ... are there going to be incompatibilities
<micahg> AFAIK xubuntu will stay with GTK2 through the LTS and beyond :)
<charlie-tca> probably, genii-around
<genii-around> Darn
<charlie-tca> since Ubuntu will be gtk3 as much as possible, and Xubuntu will be gtk2 as much as possible, I would expect at least a few issues
<charlie-tca> I don't know what will happen with kde, yet
<charlie-tca> but kde is not gtk based, is it?
<maco> charlie-tca: no, qt
<maco> just like Unity-2D
<charlie-tca> so that should be okay with both, right?
<maco> yep
<maco> i dont expect gtk2 an gtk3 apps to fight
<maco> they should have different namespaces, i would think
<genii-around> hm
<maco> otherwise gnome's got quite a rush to rewrite ALL their apps
<maco> i can use Qt3 and Qt4 apps on the same desktop
<maco> Qt3's bloody ugly, but the apps do work
 * micahg thought qt3 was removed from Debian and Ubuntu
<yofel> !info libqt3-mt
<ubottu> libqt3-mt (source: qt-x11-free): Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8-b-8ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 3253 kB, installed size 8212 kB
<yofel> should be gone soon though (hopefully)
<yofel> KDE3 leftovers need to be cleaned up first, though most of those ARE gone
<genii-around> I still have this odd thing where it looks like Unity is running on my first virtual desktop of plasma-netbook in my kubuntu
<yofel> heh, I had nautilus running below plasma-desktop for some reason so I uninstalled gnome again
<genii-around> ( doesn't happen with plasma-desktop, just netbook)
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> back to Gnome Classic
<BUGabundo> uglier but works
<jpds> s/Gnome/girlfriend/
<BUGabundo> jpds: send me yours, and ill dump gnome
<jpds> Haha.
<BUGabundo> :)
<BUGabundo> bazinga
<BUGabundo> OpenVPN or PPTP ?
<Q-FUNK> /usr/lib/dpkg/methods/apt/update: line 42:  2067 Segmentation fault      $APTCACHE dumpavail > $CACHEDIR/available
<trism> Q-FUNK: so: apt-cache dumpavail > Packages; segfaults too? might be interesting to see a backtrace: gdb apt-cache; run dumpavail > Packages, then when it crashes, bt (and then q when you're done)
<Q-FUNK> yup, segfaults
<trism> Q-FUNK: in any case, may want to file a but against apt
<trism> Q-FUNK: but = bug
<Q-FUNK> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<Q-FUNK> 0x002ce003 in ?? () from /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6
<Q-FUNK> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/803688
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803688 in apt (Ubuntu) "'apt-get update' segfaults" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> ahah
<BUGabundo> aptitude ftw ?
#ubuntu+1 2011-06-30
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: it's just a front end for apt
<Q-FUNK> same result as apt.  gdb bt reports a broken libsdtc++6
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> good luck
<Q-FUNK> I tried scp'ing libstdc++6 and reinstalling it, but no luck. it's got to be something else.
<trism> Q-FUNK: probably not a problem with that library, but rather someplace in apt passing bad arguments to it (like an unexpected NULL pointer)
<Q-FUNK> could be
<Q-FUNK> heh.  ubuntu-bug also segfaults
<pooltable> where can i get alpha 2 ?
<charlie-tca> next week, maybe when it releases?
<pooltable> ok
<sudipta> smon grabbing 11.10 alpha2?
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> sudipta, its not out yet
<sudipta> <bazhang>yeah....i think!today is june 30
<sudipta> <bazhang>yeah....i think!today is june 30
<KM0201> does anyone know where to download the alpha of Lubuntu?
<charlie-tca> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<KM0201> charlie-tca: i'm in lubuntu, nobody is answering, that channel is pretty dead for the most part.
<charlie-tca> Did you try their wiki?
<KM0201> charlie-tca: also, to my knowledge, Lubuntu will be an official derivative w/ 11.10
<charlie-tca> It was on it
<charlie-tca> yes, it will be. and when the images are on the canonical servers, it will be easier, won't it?
<KM0201> charlie-tca: i don't see any links to a ISO on the wiki, when i click the "testing here" link... there's no link to an ISO
<charlie-tca> Sorry
<KM0201> charlie-tca: you would hope so.
<KM0201> unfortunately all the "Lubuntu" searches, just turn back Ubuntu
<charlie-tca> Maybe you just have to wait for them to repond on IRC then
<KM0201> yeah...
<KM0201> i'm just bored
<KM0201> want something to do.
<KM0201> i put 11.10 ubuntu on a thumb drive yesterday
<KM0201> none of the "side icons" worked, so it was pretty difficult to get much of a feel for it.
<sudipta> <bazhang>yeah....i think!today is june 30
<pooltable> km0201 do you like it the look of 11.10?
<KM0201> pooltable: i couldn't really use it... so i don't know.. honestly though, i'm kinda hooked on lxde.
<pooltable> lxde?
<pooltable> is there a image of lxde ?
<KM0201> pooltable: thats what i've been here asking.. :)  looking for an image of lubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> http://www.lubuntu.net
<pooltable> km0201 ic
<KM0201> it'll be an official derivative when 11.10 hits... 11.04 is a community release.
<KM0201> but it's awesome.
<KM0201> pooltable: http://imagebin.org/160662
<KM0201> i love it's simple, clean look.
<pooltable> km0201 is that your dest top?
<KM0201> Lubuntu
<KM0201> oh, yes
<KM0201> thats my desktop (well, laptop actually.. :))
<pooltable> what is the icon next to gimp?
<KM0201> Parole Media Player
<pooltable> the x one then the other one?
<KM0201> from left to right....
<pooltable> parole is it better then vlc?
<KM0201> is a file browser, terminal, chrome, t-bird, pidgin, skype, xchat, gimp, parole, audacious, frostwire
<pooltable> the one to the left with the x
<KM0201> pooltable: i like them both.. but i think Parole is definitely "lighter" than VLC, while VLC is more versatile (if you use it for streams, etc.)
<KM0201> i have VLC on my system, but i really like parole, and have pretty much been using it exclusively
<pooltable> how it frostwire?
<pooltable> is
<KM0201> pooltable: i've never had a problem with it.. used it since like 6.06 i think.
<KM0201> long as you have java installed, it'll work fine.
<pooltable> fostwire better then lime wire?
<KM0201> pooltable: basically the same thing really, except Limewire was ordered by courts to shut down.
<pooltable> ok next side the green check mark what yellow x ?
<trism> KM0201: found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing via https://lists.launchpad.net/lubuntu-desktop/msg04193.html
<KM0201> frostwire is essentually an open source version of limewire.
<KM0201> trism: thank you.
<KM0201> pooltable: the icons on the right, are active programs that i have open.. the "sun" is a weather applet, the purple thing is piddgin, the green check is skype, the x is xchat
<pooltable> km0201 ok thanks
<KM0201> pooltable: the black box w/ the "green" waves in it, is a CPU use monitor, beside that, is just an easy icon to click when i want to kill an app
<pooltable> km0201 i got that
<KM0201> it lists current programs, then i can just kill whatever.
<KM0201> trism: thanks, downloading now.
<pooltable> km0201 yes with the kill thing i have VBA= gmae boy adavance emu when i exit it i still have to kill the window the game in still playing in is there a way a round this?
<sudipta> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<KM0201> hmm, not sure.
<sudipta> !lubuntu
<sudipta> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> sudipta: ?
<sudipta> <KM0201>sorry....just want to know about '!'
<KM0201> oh
<KM0201> !msgthebot > sudipta :)
<ubottu> sudipta, please see my private message
<sudipta> <KM0201>  :)
<sudipta> <KM0201>thnx
<KM0201> np
<KM0201> !msgthebot > KM0201
<ubottu> KM0201, please see my private message
<pooltable> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pooltable> ok
<KM0201> lol
<sudipta> !msgthebot >sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta, please see my private message
<KM0201> ok, gonna create a lubuntu 11.10 usb and boot it, be back in a minute.
<pooltable> km0201 trying lub on vbox
<pooltable> where did you fime 11.10
<pooltable> fine
<KM0201> ok, back
<pooltable> did it work?
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> on it now
<pooltable> where did you fine 11.10?
<KM0201> someone posted the link earlier.
<pooltable> do you like it ?
<KM0201> well, i just booted it..lol
<KM0201> but i like 11.04, so i can't imagine 11.10 being any worse
<pooltable> do you sill have the link?
<KM0201> i do notice the networking icon doesn't work...
<KM0201> it works if you click it (shows my wireless networks).. but it's just a red circle.. rather than the "networking applet"
<pooltable> but 11.10 is still testing stage
<KM0201> that's probably just a path issue to the icon.
<KM0201> pooltable: yes, very early, i wouldn't install it, it's alpha 1, it's not due until november.. but if you just want to put it on USB and try it, it'll probably be ok.
<pooltable> i try it on vbox
<pooltable> once i fine it
<KM0201> that should work to.
<KM0201> like i said, unfortunately the link is on my Lubuntu install on my hard drive.
<pooltable> installed 10.4 now
<pooltable> well once you get back to it send it here shaggyeightball@gmail.com thanks
<KM0201> well, i'll forget your email by then..lol
<pooltable> ok
<KM0201> hold on, lemme see if i can access my xchat logs on my hard drive.
<pooltable> that sucks
<KM0201> can you scroll up?.. someone posted the link for me... and i told them thanks.
<KM0201> his name started w/ a T
<pooltable> trsim?
<pooltable> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<KM0201> yup
<KM0201> i was just looking through my log on my hard drive... that's the link
<KM0201> i could have put it in vbox, but my laptop has crappy specs, barely runs one OS well, let alone 2.. :)
<pooltable> i c my computer is also old
<pooltable> it run but some time real sl o w
<KM0201> yeah.. thats my issue.
<KM0201> only thing i use Vbox for, is syncing my zune.. i start xp in vbox, sync, then shut it down,.
<KM0201> for that 3-4min, i can deal w/ my host OS being kinda slow.
<pooltable> try parole like it
<KM0201> yah, parole is good.
<KM0201> ok, gonna boot back to my install... i'll play w/ this later.
<KM0201> brb.
<snadge> this is likely covered somewhere obvious that i should look first
<snadge> but i have a new amd bobcat system with integrated radeon graphics that im using as a htpc
<snadge> and i have to install catalyst from amd manually.. and versions of libva1, libva-dev and xvba-video from splitted desktop systems, in order to have vaapi support (accelerated video decoding) with xbmc/mythtv/ffmpeg/mplayer/gstreamer etc.. all of those things also need to be recompiled manually
<snadge> ive read briefly somewhere that oneiric will have improvements with regards to gpu video acceleration on non nvidia hardware.. which is relatively new ground in linux
<snadge> now that vaapi is gpled and works as a common video accel api for amd, intel, nvidia, s3, powervr etc.. it would be nice to see that stuff included
<alkisg> Hi, I have a kernel regression with a CDROM device (worked on lucid, doesn't work on maverick/natty)
<alkisg> How can I try the oneiric kernel in Lucid?
<alkisg> I tried the latest from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ but module-init version isn't compatible
<alkisg> Can I manually install module-init from oneiric to my lucid? Or that will break something else?
<geser> alkisg: try asking the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel if you don't get an answer here
<alkisg> Thank you geser
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<saamm> hello a new icon will come in oneiric???
<saamm> theme
<lucidfox> Gah
<lucidfox> After an upgrade, all my indicators have disappeared
<lucidfox> from Unity
<davidcalle> lucidfox, installing indicator-*-gtk2 packages will solve this.
<davidcalle> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792797
<davidcalle> For reference ^
<genii-around> Interesting. Not all the time but maybe once every 8-10 times... I right-click in FF on a link, then the context menu appears to goes insane, blinking on and off and moving, then settles down on bottom right of screen eventually
<davidcalle> lucidfox, OR wait a few hours until Unity 4.0.1-0ubuntu3 lands in Oneiric.
<sudipta> is 11.10 alpha 2 out?
<Ian_Corne> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<Ian_Corne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Oneiric Ocelot (11.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule
<Ian_Corne> 7th sudipta
<Ian_Corne> I'll be gone on vacation :(
<Ian_Corne> today is debianimport freeze
<sudipta> <Ian_Corne>June 30th, 2011 - Alpha 2 release...is what i know from web
<Ian_Corne> well if you go the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricReleaseSchedule link
<Ian_Corne> it says july 7th
<sudipta> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Release-Schedule-189959.shtml
<Ian_Corne> .. so you're gonna believe that site over an official ubuntu site?
<sudipta> <Ian_Corne>ok...i get it..dont get mad at me :=D
<Ian_Corne> ahnee, mss heeI'm not mad, just surprised :)
<sudipta> <Ian_Corne>me too
<lucidfox> davidcalle, thanks, installing the just-built version of unity helped
<davidcalle> lucidfox, yw :)
<lucidfox> BLARG!!!!!!!
<lucidfox> Why does a system freeze erase Tomboy notes?
<lucidfox> I rebooted and the note I've been writing is GONE
<lucidfox> grrrr
<lucidfox> isn't there timed autosave or something
 * lucidfox sighs
<lucidfox> I'll have to retype the whole thing from scratch, won't I
<lucidfox> What point is there in using Tomboy over a text editor if it just eats your data like that
<BluesKaj> lucidfox, is there areson not use gedit ?
<BluesKaj> a reason
<lucidfox> Yes. Autosave.
<lucidfox> Which, as it turns out, is unreliable and can kill my data altogether. :S
<BluesKaj> well , I use kate in kde and save after making changes and saving it saves another version of the text file if you're root
<BluesKaj> I thought gedit would have a similar method
<lucidfox> "I use $other_app" is not a valid defense against a bug
<BluesKaj> lucidfox, then file a bug , this is an alpha release afterall
<lucidfox> there's already a bug for that, and it's been there before oneiric -_-
<BluesKaj> uhm , then why do you keep using it ?
<taneli> oneiric server install failed with creative prodikeys keyboard at "select a language" prompt, known defect?
<BUGabundo> evening
<KM0201> o/
<danie39> is there a way to change the desktop background of different desktops ?for eexample have desktop 1 be a sunrise desktop 2 be a midday picture and desktop 3 be sunset
<KM0201> danie39: not sure about unity, but there was an app you could install w/ Gnome 2.x, that would do that.
<KM0201> why that capability isn't enabled by default, like it is w/ KDE, i'll never know.
<danie39> ok im still on 10.10 just figured u guys would know what is this ap called?
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> hang on a sec, lemme find it.
<danie39> yeh i loved 11.04 but couldnt get internet to work on my vostro 1000 so gave up and just reverted
<KM0201> couldn'tget the internet to work?.. wireless?
<danie39> yeh
<KM0201> hmm, most of the links say you have to hve compiz to do it.. i thought there was an app to do it w/o compiz
<KM0201> whats your wireless device, do you know?
<danie39> uh isnt there something i can type into the terminal to find out ?
<KM0201> lspci
<KM0201> (lowercase L)
<KM0201> unfortunately all the stuff i'm turning up on the wallpaper issue, involve compiz.
<KM0201> http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<danie39> hmm do u think in like a week if i upgraded to 11.04 u would be able to get my wireless working ?
<danie39> cause i might jsut say f it to this personlizing if i can get it working cause i realy do miss 11.04 my computer didnt flicker when wacthing online videos in fllscreen and i just liked the quick search with the windows key
<KM0201> danie39: well, i don't know what device it is.
<danie39> http://paste.ubuntu.com/636059/
<danie39> now i wont be able to do it cause im on vacation right now and using my phone for coenction and updating it to 11.04 would take literally forever
<KM0201> danie39: the 4311 shoudl be very easy to get working w/ 11.04 (not i said *should*)
<danie39> im jsut realy dumb with this stuff and need a step by step someone showing me how to im just not good at grasping this terminal stuff
<danie39> but def love this stuff way better then windows
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-01
<cozziemoto> is there a minimal install cd available for oneiric yet?
<frewsxcv> what has better battery life. ati proprietary or open source drivers?
<frewsxcv> 3~/part
<Ian_Corne> proprietary iirc
<BUGabundo> finally
<BUGabundo> we have composite back
<BUGabundo> and kmail still sucks.... time to begin looking for another offline email client
<micahg> BUGabundo: thunderbird :)
<BUGabundo> kmail(3819) KMail::AccountManager::readConfig: Config upgrade failed! Danger! Trying to convert old account type for account ""
<BUGabundo> kmail(3819) KMail::AccountManager::readConfig: Unrecognized account type. Your account settings are now lost, sorry.
<BUGabundo> awesome
<BUGabundo> "Message could not be added to the folder, possibly disk space is low."
<BUGabundo> hating kmail more and more
<micahg> BUGabundo: I switched from kmail to thunderbird 4 years ago and never looked back :)
<BUGabundo> 4 years ago, TB would scare a ghost
<Ian_Corne> kmail even more probably
<BUGabundo> I've been using kmail since 2005
<BUGabundo> who still remembers grub 0.9 ? :D
 * yofel can't say he remembers lilo at least
<yofel> soon people won't remember kmail 1 and kernel 2.6 either ^^
 * ikonia looks at the topic
<bil21al> i want to install Canon ip1800 printer  drivers for 11.10 ,the previous drivers it said that it not safe so plz tell me from where i csn get these drivers?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BluesKaj> so, desktop effects are dead ..again , they were working fine yesterday ..can't the devs just leave well enough alone , if it ain'y broke don't fix it ?
<lucidfox> Global menu integration has stopped working for Thunderbird for me
<micahg> lucidfox: which version?
<lucidfox> 5.0+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu3
<micahg> lucidfox: did you restart thunderbird after the update?
<lucidfox> yes
<micahg> lucidfox: anything in the error console?
<lucidfox> sikon@maia-desktop:~$ thunderbird
<lucidfox> enigmail.js: Registered components
<lucidfox> (thunderbird-bin:13413): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: cannot register existing type `DbusmenuServer'
<lucidfox> (thunderbird-bin:13413): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_once_init_leave: assertion `initialization_value != 0' failed
<lucidfox> (thunderbird-bin:13413): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_new: assertion `G_TYPE_IS_OBJECT (object_type)' failed
<micahg> lucidfox: anything in the error console inside thunderbird, Tools -> error console
<micahg> chrisccoulson: ^^ any ideas?
<lucidfox> micahg, http://paste.ubuntu.com/636371/
<BluesKaj> reinstalled the nvidia driver ...jockey showed it was installed but not being used ... desktop effects are back
<chrisccoulson> you've got 2 dbusmenu versions loaded in to the same address space
<chrisccoulson> which means you have a third party extension loading the old ABI in
<lucidfox> chrisccoulson, aha, it was the Messaging Menu Integration extension
<chrisccoulson> lucidfox, right
<chrisccoulson> you need a newer version of it, we fixed that already
<chrisccoulson> are you on oneiric?
<chrisccoulson> that has the messagingmenu extension by default now
<liuchunxue> 3
<snadge> im updating my htpc to oneiric
<snadge> it needs a kernel 2.6.39 for the wireless to work stable and the one in kernel-ppa doesnt exist anymore.. and the one i got from the ubuntu kernel archive doesn't appear to work with console graphics
<snadge> i will hopefully contribute by testing and maybe even some fixes if i get lucky
<snadge> oh yes.. oneiric works much better ;)
<snadge> includes catalyst 10.6 and linux 3.0 .. very nice hehe
<KM0201> linux 3.0?
<snadge> apparently
<snadge> Linux ritmo 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:14:33 UTC 2011 x86_64
<tsimpson> kernel version 3.0, not that anything actually warrants it being 3.0
<tsimpson> it 2.6.xxx, but with a "OMG, it's 3.0!"
<snadge> im using a mini-itx asus amd fusion board
<snadge> and updating the kernel and catalyst in natty.. i had no console outside of x
<snadge> window movement with wobble windows enabled was a bit jerky
<snadge> oneiric comes with updated kernel and catalyst already.. doesn't appear to have those problems either
<Ether_Man> Anyone that could fix or forward to someone that can fix, or at the very least give a timeplan for when the bind9 and bind9-utils packages in the repos will be updated to match the updated libs? Right now it's impossible to install it due to the dependancy missmatch with libs being a newer version and the main packages defined as a specific version.
<Pici> Ether_Man: Is there a bug filed for that?
<Ether_Man> Pici, there was... that was closed as "invalid" and the user told to uninstall bind9 to "fix"...
<Pici> Ether_Man: Can you provide me with a link or bug #?
<Ether_Man> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/+bug/803679
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803679 in bind9 (Ubuntu) "package dnsutils 1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Pici> Ether_Man: Thats the same person that logged the bug. And their solution does not involve uninstalling bind9.
<Ether_Man> apt-get install -f    while the installed bind9 relies on packages that dont exist anymore..  Will result in bind9 being uninstalled
<Ether_Man> And while it may be that it's the same person, it's still seemingly a problem..  Checked multiple of the repos and none of them have the 2.1 bind9 package in the oneiric tree
<Pici> Ether_Man: I'd definitely log a new bug.  It looks like the 2.1 version landed in Natty, which I'm guessing you upgraded from, but not in Oeniric.
<Pici> As listed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.7.3.dfsg-1ubuntu2.1
<Ether_Man> True I did upgrade from that. However purging the libs, and reinstalling should still be possible then shouldnt it?
<Pici> Ether_Man: yes, I'd do an apt-get clean though as well. It can't hurt, and it'll get those oddly versioned packages off your system.
<Ether_Man> I have and that's kindof the thing. Even when purged, the libs still say 2.1..  Which I can only conclude have to come from the repos version then :/
<Pici> Ether_Man: What does apt-cache policy say about them?
<Ether_Man> hmm..  That they're installed. But purging bind9 should have uninstalled libs belonging to it shouldnt it? O_o
<Pici> Ether_Man: purge just removes configuration files. apt-get autoremove will remove unneeded dependencies.
<Ether_Man> or no wait..  those libs are depended on by ubuntu-standard which Im guessing would be a bad idea to remove
<Ether_Man> Taking the natty deb and installing manually should work right? Think I'll do that as a temporary fix if so :/
<Ether_Man> Yea. That worked..
<Ether_Man> My what strange things happen when dist upgrading it seems :)
<Pici> Ether_Man: You should still file a bug though, since this problem is bound to trouble other upgrades from Natty.
<Ether_Man> Will do
<Ether_Man> Takes awhile for registration on launchpad to go through my graylisting though >_<
<bil21al> i have now upgrade my system from terminal using command  ..and after upgrade i restart than i report a bug but in bug description this is written upgrade to oneirics 3 days ago..what can i do now????
<yofel> bil21al: right, the date you updated to oneiric is included in the reports, what's the problem?
<bil21al> hmm i ask in bugs they answer me thank for anwering  yofel;
<yofel> oh right
<yofel> bil21al: also, as you might realize from 'dist-upgrade', there is a bit of a mixup between update and  upgrade. If someone tells you to upgrade packages he doesn't necessarily mean to upgrade to another release
<bil21al> ok
<yofel> well, debian did/does use apt-get dist-upgrade for release upgrades
<yofel> you'll get used to it...
<BUGabundo> evening
<RRRRube> Does anyone know how to prevent mounted volumes appearing on the desktop. You used to be able to open gconf-editor and go to Apps / Nautilus / Desktop and untick "Volumes Visible" in there. But now there is only an option to change the font. Any ideas?
<Daekdroom> I'm bored. I think I'm gonna try to upgrade to 11.10 again.
<magn3ts> VM
<magn3ts> It'd be awesome if the Sound Menu listed applications playing audio and allowed you to adjust the volume for each.
<Daekdroom> and some of those controls could be directly glued to a in-app volume setting if they had it (audio players, totem?)
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-02
<magn3ts> that'd be nice too, yes, definitely
<Daekdroom> There's something weird with the Unity launcher.
<Daekdroom> It's lacking something.
<KM0201> Daekdroom: it didn't work at all for me, couldn't click buttons, etc.
<Daekdroom> It's working here, but the lack of the shining frames when I hover the icons with my mouse...
<Daekdroom> Or is it that it's taking too long to show the tooltip containing the app name.
<guest_> hi
<guest_> I am unable to boot off an amd64 live usb due to /run/udev error. Am i missing something?
<snadge> sup in da oneiric house ;p
<dsathe1> hello there
<bazhang> hi
<dsathe1> anyone has the issue of boot hanging at battey state ?
<dsathe1> on boot when using gnome 3 ppa
<bazhang> for gnome3?
<dsathe1> yep
<bazhang> thats 11.04
<bazhang> why ask here.
<dsathe1> i guees similar issue could exist on 11.10
<dsathe1> OMg bazhang wher do i ask
<dsathe1> its ubuntu specifig
<bazhang> dsathe1, this is support for 11.10. you ask the ppa maintainer.
<dsathe1> arch has no such bug >.<
<ikonia> gnome 3 is not supported
<ikonia> ask the guy who manages the PPA you got it from
<dsathe1> please someone here ought to have gone down that path
<dsathe1> official gnome 3 ppa maintained by ubuntu
<dsathe1> afaik ubuntu team maintains gnome 3 ppa
<dsathe1> on launchpad
<bazhang> dsathe1, but they did not. so please stop asking
<bazhang> dsathe1, you were told this in #ubuntu , why come here and continue
<dsathe1> bazhang:  could you plese tell me what is channel for for gnome shell
<dsathe1> is it on freenode or irc.gnome.org
<bazhang> dsathe1, I no of no such channel
<bazhang> err know
<head_victim> dsathe1: https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team has a mailing list
<dsathe1> hmm thanks will pop in a mail :)
<dsathe1> just hopin could get it sorted on irc , faster in  most cases
<dsathe1> :)
<head_victim> Yeah sorry I have no idea about gnome 3 at all :)
<dsathe1> coz o this i cant log into unity either, have to drop to a tty n fire up x from there , g3 is default session, passing a param to startx not working either
<bazhang> dsathe1, you're still asking. please don't continue.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<nperry> Running aptitude safe-upgrade from natty to oneiric and i seem stuck at
<nperry> Resolving dependencies...
<nperry> open: 272605; closed: 342451; defer: 105; conflict: 384
<IdleOne> stuck how long?
<charlie-tca> aptitude safe upgrade is not a valid way to upgrade from natty to oneiric
<BUGabundo> boas
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo
<penguin42> ok, time to reboot into oo
<Ether_Man> Umm. Im trying to get Samba4 to run, but samba-tool is currently not wanting to play nice with me :). It complains about the module talloc not being installed. Except it is. However from the path of the python files it uses, it seems it is trying to use python2.6. Except the python installed, as well as the python-talloc installed, is 2.7. Can I get samba-tool to use 2.7 instead, or is it safe to simply symlink the 2.7 version into t
<Ether_Man> he 2.6 module dir?
<Ether_Man> Or perhaps there's some package that provides the 2.6 version module?
<penguin42> hmm
<penguin42> it's got to be said OO is a bit sick
<penguin42> has anyone else got problems with unity-panel-services failing and the menu bars blinking in and out of existence on all the apps?
 * penguin42 files it as bug 804754
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 804754 could not be found
 * penguin42 wonders how to make it useable again
<Ian_Corne> I've update and rebooting
<penguin42> metacity --replace has got stuff usable
<nperry> idleone it gets to a certain point and stops doing what its doing
<nperry> 2702 root      20   0 3088m 2.5g 1132 S    1 67.3   6:46.02 aptitude
<nperry> 67% ram usage
<BUGabundo> ah
<nperry> Resolving dependencies...
<nperry> open: 242150; closed: 303889; defer: 71; conflict: 301
<nperry> think it may be broke :/
<BUGabundo> how will that ever run on a server with 128MBs of RAM
<BUGabundo> don't force upgrades with broken dependecies
<BUGabundo> I've had some in queue for weeks
<nperry> I've got 4gb btw :p
<BUGabundo> me too
<BUGabundo> and now swap
<BUGabundo> not enough
<nperry> I'm not, I've just ran safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo> weird
<gnomefreak> i broke it :(
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: aahahahahaa
<BUGabundo> FIXIT
<gnomefreak> when booting kernel during when plymouth should be running it stops after battery "ok"\ message
<gnomefreak> i doning updates maybe it will fix itself but i cant get udev failure out of mmy mind
<gnomefreak> "run/udev" is failing and falling back on "udev/.udev" at least im fairly sure that is the message
<BUGabundo> that's OLD
<BUGabundo> been there the all cicle
<gnomefreak> old yes but still broken
<gnomefreak> yep it has
<gnomefreak> after updates if i still cant load i will try another kernel if i have one
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: do you know what loads after battery check?
<gnomefreak> i have a feeling the updated udev the other day caused this issue
<gnomefreak> well maybe my printer will be fixed but nothing in updates that would fix this issue from what i can see
<gnomefreak> be back smoke
<BUGabundo> no idea gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> will apport run in a text browser if i have default set to ff7*
<gnomefreak> well nevermind i saved it in /temp i can send it when i get up and running again. be back
<gnomefreak> well it seems other kernels are failing the same way. during battery checj screen flashes slightly than battery chceck gets ok and stops
<gnomefreak> s/checj/check
<carl0s-> phatch.. that's supposed to be able to resize images in batch isn't it? All I can see is everything-but-resize. And nautilus-image-converter doesn't work/show-up in nautilus, neither does nautilus-image=manipulator. groan :(
<carl0s-> Also, you know before this Unity window-border-up-top business, well, I could close or minimize a window that didn't have focus. Now I can't. I have to focus the window first, then I can access its close/minimise windgets, then I can click on them. So I have to click in the middle of a window/app first if I want to minimize it.
<carl0s-> I'm feeling stressed out :(
<carl0s-> and because I don't have a toolbar/taskbar at the bottom, I have no idea what's gonna come up when I hit alt-tab. Unless I hit "Super" first, then maybe I can see what's running, and what might get switched to with an alt-tab.
<carl0s-> Am I just old fasioned, or are the people who make/design this stuff totally lost without my input ?
<bazhang> phatch?
<carl0s-> yeah.. it's a photo-batch thing
<bazhang> yep used it quite a bit
<carl0s-> I searched for "resize" in synaptic.. I have used phatch before though a long time ago. I've generally been using the nautilus plug-in though up until Oneiric.
<carl0s-> i'm just gonna have to gimp each picture one by one aren't I.. :(
<carl0s-> oh hang on, phatch has a "scale" option. that'll do ;)
<oCean> I would just use convert --geometry in a for loop :)
<carl0s-> meh :p
<oCean> that's just because I'm lazy
<carl0s-> I could, but I'd have to google bash's for terminology cos I never use it.
<carl0s-> I can guarantee I'd miss out a semi-colon or something
<carl0s-> phatch says IOError: decoder jpeg not available. grrr.
<JanC> carl0s-: do you have al recommended dependencies for phatch installed?
<carl0s-> JanC, possibly not, although I do have the python image library, and whatever else apt chose for me
<JanC> carl0s-: and you can tell unity to keep the launcher always visible  ;)
<carl0s-> I have just gimped them one by one anyway
<JanC> the GIMP has a batch plugin too  :P
<carl0s-> I'll look at that then ;)
<oCean> do the for loop!
<carl0s-> too late now. I could do it in dos ;) for %a in (*.jpg) do resize *.jpg *.jpg.resized
<carl0s-> easy ;)
<carl0s-> lol
<carl0s-> I guess with bash I just need a semi-colone or two, and a done at the end or something, right? :)
<JanC> carl0s-: 'gimp-plugin-registry' contains lots of unofficial GIMP plugins, including a batch processor
<carl0s-> hey even my dos was wrong. I meant resize %a %a.resized :p
<carl0s-> JanC, I really like the nautilus plugins though. I hope they get fixed or start working. Would that be an Ubuntu  bug report or not?
<BluesKaj> imagemagick s great for rezing/converting jpg/jpegs
<oCean> carl0s-: assuming there's a subdir called 'new' I would do this
<oCean> for a in *jpg; do convert -geometry 50% $a new/$a; done
<JanC> if they don't work, a bug report is always good
<JanC> I think teh nautilus plugin is supposedly just a GUI frontend for Imagemagick's convert
<carl0s-> thanks.
<carl0s-> JanC, it might be.. right now though, it just doesn't add the "Resize.." option to the context menu. neither does the other one nautilus-image-manipulator.
<JanC> maybe it needs changes for GNOME 3.x / Gtk 3.x nautilus?
<JanC> that would certainly warrant a bug report  ;)
<JanC> (if none exists yet)
<JanC> carl0s-: I gues you did restart nautilus, right?
<JanC> after installing it?
<JanC> (and closing all nautilus windows doesn't restart it!)
<carl0s-> JanC, I logged off and back on!
<JanC> okay, just asking  ☺
<carl0s-> the changelog for nautilus-image-resizer suggests it hasn't had any changed since september 2010.. nautilus-image-manipulator (which is "highly inspired by Nautilus Image Converter:") is more recent.. I'll try it again now, and go report a bug if it still doesn't show up :)
<carl0s-> What do you all think about the right-click behaviour in nautilus? It appears to de-select what was clicked on, which I find to be very counter-intuitive. Right-click on an icon, and the icon/text/label becomes de-selected when the context menu appears. It makes you think you actually didn't click on the icon at all..
<BUGabundo> grrrrr
<BUGabundo> picked the wrong time to reboot
<BUGabundo> no X
<BUGabundo> had to boot into recovery and start a minimal X from there
<BUGabundo> have shell, and a few apps
<penguin42> is it just me or has the size of the default fonts increased considerably ?
<BUGabundo> haven't noticed
<BUGabundo> but DON'T REBOOT
<BUGabundo> can someone put that on topic?
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: is it a problem with display drivers?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> I could start it in recovery
<BUGabundo> its a startup script
<penguin42> BUGabundo: I updated only a few hours ago and it rebooted into the new install OK
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: what exactly was the error?
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: humm stops on boot
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak was speaking about it earlier
<BUGabundo> if you have the backlog , pull up
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: I have the backlog but there is no error message mentioned.
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: and my system works just fine, updated about an hour ago.
<BUGabundo> weird
<BUGabundo> I know I couldn't boot kernel 3 with CIFS on fstab
<BUGabundo> 2.6.x worked
<BUGabundo> but now, not even that
<Dimmuxx> penguin42: it's size 11 now and I think it used to be 10. Set all fonts to 9 is usually one of the first things I do so it doesn't really matter :P
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: Yeh, feels like something else changed as well; not sure what - although given I can't get unity to stay up that's a little hard to change properly
<Dimmuxx> heh unity seems to be stable for me but gnome-shell crashes in less than 1 minute
<Dimmuxx> my new laptop have a sandy brigde cpu + intel hd 3000 so I can't use 11.04 either :P
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: I suspect that'll get fixed reasonably quickly - there are normally a few devs with the latest shiny hardware
<elros> does gnome 3.1 work for you?
<nperry> Hummm
<nperry> Just fully updated to oneiric
<nperry> Where have my appearance settings gone :/
<zniavre> nperry, gnome-tweak-tools does it now
#ubuntu+1 2011-07-03
<anadon> hey, gmp 5.0.2 build/installation failed on Ubuntu 11.04 x64 and I don't know why.
<micahg> anadon: 5.0.2 isn't in natty or oneric
<anadon> gmp--its something by the gnu project for extended functions in c++, mainly support for extremely large numbers.
<anadon> 5.0.2 is just the version for it--not for ubuntu versioning.
<BUGabundo> lots of mem leaks in the last couple days
<BUGabundo> speciailly  with CrashPlan appp
<BUGabundo> java based
<micahg> anadon: upstream version in oneiric is 5.0.1
<anadon> so there's a working version currently in the repository?
<micahg> i don't know if it works, I just know what's there
<anadon> just looked, not there.
<anadon> not a version for c++
<anadon> O, has the mem problem been fixed for any version with the ubuntu one sync daemon?  It should not take up 1.3GB of RAM.
<micahg> anadon: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/oneiric/gmp
<BUGabundo> something is really mem leaking on my system
<BUGabundo> but I haven't found what
<anadon> isn't it linked to a process visable by system monitor?
<anadon> BUGabundo: ?
<BUGabundo> ??
<anadon> isn't it linked to a process visable by system monitor?
<BUGabundo> can't see anything on atop
<BUGabundo> other the firefox and chromium
<BUGabundo> but then I see lots of process die
<anadon> what?  the GUI can't be that unstable..
<BUGabundo> oh it is
<BUGabundo> it memleaks
<BUGabundo> it feels all my 4GBs
<anadon> if you use "jobs" with a few directives, you should be able to see processes running on the system.  login to a CLI session, and if the same thing happens, you'll narrow down where it is.
<BUGabundo> IO goes crazy
<BUGabundo> I guess
<BUGabundo> I can't even boot my system right now
<BUGabundo> it hangs on boot
<anadon> yeah, sounds like you need to see where it is, then go from there.  CLI
<anadon> , that sounds like a re0install!
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> this is quiet a recent install
<anadon> mhm
<BUGabundo> I've manage to have systems go throut  4 cycles
<BUGabundo> and already instaled 11.10 twice
<BUGabundo> doesn't really shows good feelings for this release
<anadon> you might want to install 11.04, then force install component by component of 11.10 until the problem pops up again.
<BUGabundo> go back? me ? NEVER
<BUGabundo> I've been without X for 3 days already on 11.10
<BUGabundo> unable to boot on kernel 3.0 with cifs on fstab
<BUGabundo> now, can't even boot LOL
<BUGabundo> it will eventually get there
<anadon> well, that's what you need to do to debug.  Sounds like you're just nterested in alpha/bleeding edge tech.
<BUGabundo> not only
<BUGabundo> I debug what I can, and report a lot
<BUGabundo> but somethings just go above what I know
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: you should be in bed!
<BUGabundo> I know
<afv> hi
<afv> i'm trying to run gns3 but each time i do it Xorg starts eating all my ram :|
<afv> (oneiric)
<afv> it was fine some weeks ago
<afv> i can't find any useful info on the logs
<afv> micahg?
<cpatrick08> i am helping the vanillux team www.vanillux.org make a vanilla gnome 3 based on the debian packages but we build it on top of a ubuntu natty minimal install .iso and we cannot get wireless working can somebody tell me what packages we need to get it working
<hifi> umm, 3.0 does not boot for me
<hifi> just gets stuck after grub
<nperry> Humm, and odd run/.udev errors during boot, but I still boot up fine.
<Ampelbein> nperry: the /run "error" isn't really an error.
<Ampelbein> nperry: bug 784216 has some details
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 784216 in udev (Ubuntu) "/run/udev not writable error message" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/784216
<nperry> Ampelbein: I did wonder, because ubuntu has *never* had /run/udev
<rww> It's a new thing this cycle.
<nperry> Ah, I see.
<Ampelbein> I doubt that /run will be usable in oneiric, too much software doesn't handle it yet.
<Dimmuxx> anybody here who knows about toshiba bluetooth stuff?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<penguin42> hey
<BluesKaj> hi penguin42 , how goes it ?
<penguin42> ok; you find me at the start of a week off
<penguin42> and trying to debug bug 774434 on my dads machine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 774434 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "mouse pointer disappears in ubuntu 11.04" [Low,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/774434
<Daekdroom> Hm. I shouldn't keep trying to change the system's volume through the soundmenu or I'll eventually break my speakers
<BUGabundo> boas
<BUGabundo> and the winer is : google-talk-plugin. found the memleak root
<BUGabundo> so what would you use in a VM to just have a brower (chromium?) and google-talk-plugin for Google Plus Hangouts?
<Ian_Corne> is it the same for the plugin in firefox?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its global
<BUGabundo> but flash is also crashing like hell
<BUGabundo> something is *really* mem leaking
<BUGabundo> that pluging is just helping by using lots of RAM
<mrmcq2u> hey
<mrmcq2u> is there a known issue with the partition manager in oneric giving an error saying that the daemon is prohibited and locking up the installer?
<BUGabundo> Jul  3 20:52:22 BluBUG kernel: [ 3065.563436] Out of memory: Kill process 1692 (gnome-shell) score 42 or sacrifice child
<BUGabundo> Jul  3 20:52:22 BluBUG kernel: [ 3065.563443] Killed process 2145 (pidgin) total-vm:1021464kB, anon-rss:98164kB, file-rss:872kB
<BUGabundo> Jul  3 20:53:47 BluBUG udevd[349]: failed to create queue file: No space left on device
<BUGabundo> anyone has any idea what's causing every app to simply die?
<rww> the out-of-memory killer kills apps when you're out of memory :P
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: it's a feature in the kernel
<BUGabundo> I know
<BUGabundo> but I have 4GBs of RAM
<rww> presumably you're using it all.
<BUGabundo> running pidgin, chromium and firefox
<BUGabundo> if that isn't enough, im running the wrong distro
<rww> or some misbehaving process stole all your memory
<BUGabundo> MEM | tot     3.9G | free  427.4M | cache   2.2G | dirty   0.2M |  buff   35.8M | slab   43.3M |              |              |              |
<BUGabundo> SWP | tot     0.0M | free    0.0M |              |              |               |              |              | vmcom   5.7G | vmlim   1.9G |
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: did you check which process takes up that lot of memory? like use ps or top.
<yofel> something filled up some tmpfs?
<BUGabundo> nothing
<BUGabundo>  5703        6/s        0/s      56656K       1.0G      212.2M         0K         32K     bugabund      bugabund       5%     chromium-brows
<BUGabundo>  1692        6/s        0/s         12K       1.1G      187.7M         0K          0K     bugabund      bugabund       5%     gnome-shell
<BUGabundo>  6192      881/s        0/s        927K     987.0M      116.5M         0K          0K     bugabund      bugabund       3%     pidgin
<BUGabundo>  1524        0/s        0/s       1864K     227.1M      99632K         0K          0K     bugabund      root           2%     Xorg
<BUGabundo> humm let me check
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: well, chromium 1G, gnome-shell 1.1G, pidgin 1G is 3.1GB already
<BUGabundo> so?
<BUGabundo> its VM
<yofel> sudo sysctl -w vm.drop_caches=3
<yofel> and show the free output again
<BUGabundo> Mem:       4058808    3412404     646404          0       2840    2098832
<BUGabundo> -/+ buffers/cache:    1310732    2748076
<BUGabundo> and not tmpfs for /tmp
<yofel> 646404 <> 2748076 does sound like something's using a tmpfs somewhere, I have 2890284 <> 3904732 and 1G tmpfs used
<yofel> and buffers are only ~1M
<BUGabundo> tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<BUGabundo> none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<BUGabundo> none on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<BUGabundo> none on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<BUGabundo> none                  2.0G   84K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<yofel> :S
<BUGabundo> Jul  3 20:59:28 BluBUG udevd[349]: failed to create queue file: No space left on device
<BUGabundo> damn udev is broken
<Ampelbein> how do you figure?
<yofel> well, that would be udev trying to write to /dev IMO
<yofel> sure it's not filled up?
<BUGabundo> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  302K 2011-06-28 19:04 udev_171-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> guess what, a recent update to udev
<BUGabundo> that matches my problems
<BUGabundo> need to downgrade that and retest
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: huh? -0ubuntu4 has a Vcs change (not relevant) and "Use "udevadm control --exit" in the initramfs instead of manually   killing each udevd process (borrowed from Debian #624469)."
<ubottu> Debian bug 624469 in udev "Fails to start: failed to bind control socket (address in use)" [Serious,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/624469
<BUGabundo> then what the heck is causing me to have all ram used ? all this IO on an SSD with lots of free space?
<BUGabundo> this is not the expected behaviour
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: I don't know what is causing it, but udev isn't likely to be at fault.
<yofel> I did notice an insane amount of READ I/O when nearing OOM here too (makes the system unresponsive), but even then it didn't oom-kill anything here
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> yofel: I bet you have swap
<BUGabundo> I don't
<yofel> I do now, but that was when I didn't have any
<BUGabundo> this also happens in serveral kernels
<yofel> iotop showed read I/O for processes that were doing absolutely nothing
<BUGabundo> 3.0-2, 3.0-1, 2.6. what ever
<yofel> or does the kernel suddenly improvise swap o.O?
<yofel> somehow doubt that
<BUGabundo> no partition for it to do that
<BUGabundo> so I have a system that locks on boot
<BUGabundo> takes tooooo long to shutdown
<BUGabundo> and has horribla mem leaks without anything that can explain it
<BUGabundo> and Ubuntu is no longer usable on 4GBs of RAM
<BUGabundo> sweet
<yofel> hm, try sysctl -w vm.overcommit_memory=2 (see proc manpge), maybe it has an effect. I remember someone else talking about oom-kills
<Ian_Corne> how come nividia doesn't work again?
<yofel> huh? WFM
<Ian_Corne> well
<Ian_Corne> $ glxinfo | grep direct
<Ian_Corne> X Error of failed request:  BadWindow (invalid Window parameter)
<yofel> though I had to reinstall it yesterday since it couldn't load GLX o.O
<BUGabundo> $ chromiumnew
<BUGabundo> V8 error: Allocation failed - process out of memory (Committing semi space failed.).  Current memory usage: 68 MB
<BUGabundo> Bus error
<Ian_Corne> I'm being thrown back to unity 2d
<BUGabundo> Ian_Corne: works for me. I changed to it to test
<Ian_Corne> which still had a buggy launcher
<yofel> try reinstalling, helped for me
<Ian_Corne> ok
<BUGabundo> $  glxinfo | grep direct
<Ian_Corne> via jockey?
<BUGabundo> bash: fork: Cannot allocate memory
<BUGabundo> AHAHAHAHAH
 * BUGabundo dies
<yofel> dunno, I used apt-get --reinstall
<yofel> no point in touching xorg.conf
<BUGabundo> # aptitude dump ubuntu
<yofel> hahaha
<BUGabundo> I'm basicly out of RAM now
<BUGabundo> :((((
<BUGabundo> can't start any new process
<BUGabundo> syslog and dmesg show nothing special
<Ian_Corne> anyone on nvidia 280 yet?
<BUGabundo> no
<yofel> nope
<BUGabundo> rebooting :(
<BUGabundo> for the N^100 time today
<Ian_Corne> it worked yofel
<Ian_Corne> thanks :D
<Ian_Corne> weird that it broke tho
<yofel> sure, np. Was getting a BadWindow error from minecraft and then saw the GLX load failure message in Xorg.0.log
<Ian_Corne> zeitgeist-daemon and telepathy-salut are both crashing
<Ian_Corne> when I login
<Ian_Corne> anyone else?
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> so all of you guys (in gnome) are able to boot just fine and pick any WM ?
<penguin42> BUGabundo: compiz is very broken for me
<BUGabundo> I can't even boot :(
<BUGabundo> I have to pick recovery, then su bugabundo; startx
<penguin42> BUGabundo: You running gdm or lightdm?
 * penguin42 thinks this one is running gdm
<BUGabundo> penguin42: right now: nothing
<penguin42> hmm - how far does it get?
<BUGabundo> I'm starting X manually
<BUGabundo> regular boot stops after loading battery tests
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak was having the same prob two days ago
 * penguin42 gets into X but the unity-panel-services programme keeps crashing and restartijng
<albert23> BUGabundo: do you have auto-logon enabled? That was broken for me. After I switched it off, gdm works fine.
<BUGabundo> albert23: I don't even have a session manager
<ior3k> are there any plans to port the indicator-*-applets to the gnome 3 panel?
<BUGabundo> I've been holding my updates for weeks cause of that
<BUGabundo> I can't upgrade cause lib-gnome-3 is not there
<BUGabundo> what a mess
<ior3k> BUGabundo: I updated my system entirely today
<ior3k> I was mostly running natty with a few oneiric updates
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<ior3k> other than it being a bit unstable, that's all I'm missing
<BUGabundo> mine is 11.10 clean
<ior3k> it seems the problem is libpanel-applet-3, though
<ior3k> gnome 3's version is 4
<BUGabundo> frak...
<BUGabundo> I'm seconds away to throw my laptop into the wall
<BUGabundo> and dumping 11.10 with it
<BUGabundo> its totally unusable now
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-25
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: bug 1017289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017289 in manpages (Ubuntu) "package manpages 3.35-0.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/getent.1.gz', which is also in package libc-bin 2.15-0ubuntu15" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017289
<FernandoMiguel> jbicha: thanks
<FernandoMiguel> is this a cascating bug?
<FernandoMiguel> it keeps and keeps happening
<jbicha> FernandoMiguel: what do you mean it keeps happening?
<FernandoMiguel> for weeks I've been getting hit by fails to install on a bunch of packages
<jbicha> this is a new problem, not directly related to any of those
<FernandoMiguel> k
<bjsnider> one of those two packages needs to yield that manpage to the other
<bjsnider> or they need to use alternatives
<qdb> hello. i have downloaded quantal cd and have written it on usb flash drive with unetbootin. it do not load, shows "(initramfs)" promt. how can i fix that ?
<phoenix_firebrd> qdb: unetbootin hasnt worked for me for once
<qdb> i am going to try ubuntu 12 04 s built-in analog...
<phoenix_firebrd> qdb: built-in analog?
<qdb> phoenix_firebrd, in admin menu is not there some program called like usb creator
<phoenix_firebrd> qdb: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> qdb: that works for me
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<qdb> hello. i have downloaded quantal cd and have written it on usb flash drive with unetbootin. it do not load, shows "(initramfs)" promt. how can i fix that ? i am going to try ubuntu 12 04 s built-in analog... usb creator ...
<yoasif_work> hey -- if my wireless chipset doesn't work and I want to report it to launchpad, what package do i report against using ubuntu-bug/apport?
<jpds> yoasif_work: linux
<yoasif_work> jpds: i don't need to do anything special besides providing some info about the hardware and running a daily iso, right?
<yoasif_work> jpds: (been a while since i had non working hardware, so i'm a bit rusty)
<jpds> yoasif_work: And describe how it "doesn't work". :)
<jpds> Can't see wifi networks? Can see but can't connect?
<yoasif_work> jpds: yep, yep... well, supposedly my chipset should be supported (some broadcom chip) according to the forums, but it just says that the hardware switch is off
<yoasif_work> jpds: actually, i have two laptops -- one with an intel chip and the other with a broadcom, and they both say that the wireless radio is off (but it is a physical switch that is switched on)
<yoasif_work> no big deal, but I wanted to report it so it can get fixed eventually
<jpds> yoasif_work: Checked 'rfkill list' ?
<yoasif_work> jpds: no, and i'm actually having a tough time finding up to date documentation for troubleshooting wireless... the stuff on the wiki mostly seems outdated :/
<yoasif_work> ah looks like this is it ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<jbicha> yoasif_work: here's a different version of that: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-troubleshooting.html
<imnichol> anyone else having problems with their quantal systems freezing during boot?
<genii-around> Not lately
<FernandoMiguel> imnichol: nope
<imnichol> I got bit by 1017289
<imnichol> And I think it's caused some issues
<trism> bug 1017289
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1017289 in manpages (Ubuntu Quantal) "package manpages 3.35-0.1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/getent.1.gz', which is also in package libc-bin 2.15-0ubuntu15" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1017289
<imnichol> My system hangs on boot right after this message is printed to the screen: "saned disabled: edit /etc/default/saned"
<trism> imnichol: did you try ctrl+alt+f1 f2, etc to see if it is just lightdm that didn't start?
<imnichol> Nope, it's locked up
<imnichol> To clarify: I tried that, and nothing happens
<imnichol> It doesn't respond to keyboard input at all.
<imnichol> I can boot from a previous kernel too
<genii-around> Can it boot to recovery?
<FernandoMiguel> imnichol: we had lots of those at work
<FernandoMiguel> on precise and machines having virtualbox running
<imnichol> genii-around, if I try to drop into the recovery kernel, it freezes if I try to do anything
<imnichol> FernandoMiguel, I'm running Quantal natively, but do you know if there's a fix that worked for you?
<FernandoMiguel> imnichol: kernel 3.4 and VB .16 fixed it
<imnichol> Ah well I'm on 3.5.x now
<imnichol> I just noticed that I can toggle my wifi status with the hardware switch though
<imnichol> There's a light that switches on and off depending on wifi state
<imnichol> I can toggle that
<imnichol> but I don't know if that's maybe done in hardware or something
<trism> imnichol: maybe something like bug 1016189 (only similar one I noticed recently), doesn't really have any info yet though
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1016189 in linux (Ubuntu) "Boot hangs after Plymouth in kernel 3.5.0-1" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1016189
<trism> imnichol: except both commenters with the problem seem to be using ati
<imnichol> trism, I've got an ATI card as well
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-26
<qdb> ubuntu s usb creator fixed my problem (could not make quantal flashdrive with unetboootin )
<qdb> liveusb worked, in eeepc, correct display size, wifi works. but installed system shows black screen
<qdb> liveusb worked, in eeepc, correct display size, wifi works. but installed system shows black screen
<qdb> liveusb worked, in eeepc, correct display size, wifi works. but installed system shows black screen. what can i do? i know i can enter recovery mode
<astraljava> qdb: You can look into the relevant logs; dmesg, syslog and Xorg.0.log.
<qdb> ok thank you
<qdb> i will look at them later
<BluesKaj> hi all
<MrChrisDruif> Why does "Software Updater" need my password just to "check" for updates?
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, good afternoon from Holland
<Daekdroom> It requires your password just to check for updates the same way apt-get does.
<philinux> MrChrisDruif: It doesn't here. It only needs password now if new packages are being installed
<BluesKaj> MrChrisDruif, apt-get and the software updater all use the dpkg system to updsate/upgrade and it requires user permission
<philinux> BluesKaj: not now since 11.04 I think
<philinux> Updater only requests password for new packages
<MrChrisDruif> Please bare with me, need to wait for said program to finish before I can check stuff
<philinux> MrChrisDruif: you've not changed any default settings have you
<BluesKaj> philinux, I've never noticed any permission differences with apt-get in many yrs
<MrChrisDruif> I might, but afaik not those for checking for updates
<philinux> BluesKaj: not apt-get in terminal update manager which is now software updater
<MrChrisDruif> I does check automatically, but I just clicked "Check" and it requested my password
<philinux> MrChrisDruif: not here and this is a clean alpha install
<BluesKaj> philinux, i don't use update managers ..apt-get is sufficient
<jbicha> MrChrisDruif: it works here without a a password, are you UID 1000?
<philinux> BluesKaj: then how do you know how it behaves now
<MrChrisDruif> BluesKaj; I agree, but it runs automatically, so I don't have to check manually every day
<MrChrisDruif> (Or set a cron job)
<philinux> BluesKaj: we are supposed to test guis too
<BluesKaj> I assume since dpkg needs permissions , the so do update managers
<BluesKaj> yeah i use muon once in a while , but I have it aliased and pwless with sudoer
<MrChrisDruif> (It's only going as fast as it can...still waiting for it to finish)
<philinux> BluesKaj: From the security team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Update_Manager_doesn.27t_prompt_for_security_updates
<jbicha> BluesKaj: no, policykit can allow for admin users to do stuff without being root and without needing to enter their password
<philinux> BluesKaj: much better for user imo
<MrChrisDruif> apt-get update requires sudo and therefor password indeed
<philinux> jbicha: any idea why cracklib-runtime and libcrack2 got installed
<BluesKaj> ok , I didn't see that ... I satnd corrected , but if they want security seems like an odd thing to pass by
<MrChrisDruif> But I kind of remember "SU" not needing a password just to "Check"/update the repos
<philinux> BluesKaj: not for an admin user updating already installed software
<philinux> new policy less intrusive
<jbicha> philinux: I think those are dependencies of libpwquality, which was pulled in by the latest gnome-disk-utility
<philinux> jbicha: what do they do?
<philinux> check for weak passwords I guess but why depend on disks
<jbicha> I don't know, checks if your password is secure enough?
<jbicha> libpwquality also will be required by gnome-control-center for the User Password panel
<philinux> jbicha: Ah ok. That must come into play when setting up new users
<BluesKaj> not all users are admins ..in my case I am but , it doesn't matter much much
<BluesKaj> much ;)
<philinux> BluesKaj: Exactly so a non admin user would always get asked for paasword to update
<MrChrisDruif> Not much more ;-)
<qdb> hm now i have turned it on, i have forgotten that i should go to recovery mode, and it just started to work
<philinux> qdb: why recovery
<qdb> philinux, quantal showed only black screen. i wanted to look logs in recovery mode
<philinux> qdb: ah so it now works ok?
<qdb> yes
<philinux> qdb: the joys of testing, marvellous
<philinux> qdb: what graphics card are you running
<qdb> thank you ) it is not mine. owner wanted correct screen resolution, +wifi. and also it wants gnome 2 and he is going to do that himself ..
<qdb> gma 3600
<ikonia> you won't be able to use gnome 2 with 12.10
<ikonia> if you are suggesting he will - you need to advise him, he won't
<philinux> Indeed
<qdb> i said to him... but i and he were not sure that it is impossible
<philinux> qdb: you would need to install gnome-panel and then select the correct session at login
<qdb> gnome panel it sounds good )
<philinux> qdb I've not tried it here as I'm happy with unity. I think adding to panel needs a key combo not just right click
<philinux> qdb: try it
<qdb> i have updated, restarted, and again black screen
<qdb> then recocvery - resume norm boo - ok
<philinux> qdb: did you try gnome-panel
<BluesKaj> qdb, try the recovery mode , but choose the repair dialog then you'll probly see a partial install wasn't finished updae /upgrade and reboot
<qdb> not yet , am installing
<qdb> ok
<philinux> qdb: post back how it went
<qdb> what if just update /upgrade now, not from recovery
<BluesKaj> qdb, it has to do with graphics drivers and X , i've seen it aon several pcs now , X/gdm/kdm cannot be running for the install to finish
<qdb> i do not see selection of gnome in login
<BluesKaj> or light-dm
<philinux> qdb: I quess you already seen this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&highlight=intel+gma
<qdb> update - command is not found
<qdb> this is just in terminal
<philinux> qdb: i'm installing it here to test
<philinux> qdb: brb
<qdb> yes i have seen that.. but do not rememeber ) ...
<qdb> i have made update dist upgrade
<qdb> i ll try just rebooting
<BluesKaj> qdb, when I say update/upgrade , I mean sudo apt-get update, then , sudo apt-get upgrade ..since you're testing an alpha OS I assume you know what "update" and "upgrade" mean in the terminal.
<qdb> yes i have understood
<qdb> blank screen
<philinux> qdb: from login screen two options show up Gnome classic and same but no effects
<qdb> i do not see that options. where they are
<philinux> qdb: on the login screen the little gear top right of password box
<qdb> philinux, yes it works ! what key combo to add applets?
<philinux> qdb: I think it's alt right click
<philinux> qdb: does that do it
<qdb> works
<philinux> qdb: marvellous
<qdb> i had seen first and last pages of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1953734&highlight=intel+gma&page=7 .  now i look it whole. seems there is no solution for black screen problem
<genii-around> Heh, from -kernel: <ricotz> hello, did someone here by mistake uploaded  "linux-lts-quantal - 3.5.0-2.2~precise1" to ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa?
<qdb> desktop is shown only if go to recovery and resume normal boot. also seems after recovery - console - shutdown -r now, i ll test it ... why ? recovery makes something good, then desktop makes something bad, in eeepc, gma3600 videocard
<qdb> "going to recovery mode, then root console, then "shutdown -r now" makes it restart and grub boot menu appears, without timer. press enter and it also loads normally."
<ikonia> qdb: why are you using a development version of ubuntu that is very unstable if you don't really know what you are doing in terms of how to manage and fault find ?
<ikonia> qdb: if you are not confident with fixing issues or debugging them, I'd suggest using the stable 12.04 release
<qdb> ikonia, this should be reported as bug?
<ikonia> qdb: that's not what I said
<qdb> ikonia, this is not for me, this netbook
<ikonia> again, that is nothing to do with what I said
<qdb> i think he will live with that bug
<qdb> he managed to get correct resolution, but wifi did not work. i tried to compile a kernel, but video driver has not worked and internet disappeared. other option is to try debian and compile kernel
<ikonia> qdb: if you are not confident resolving issues I suggest you use 12.04
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<qdb> ikonia, i have read kernel compiling manual in ubuntu site, it was not very well... i compiled quantal kernel from git for 10.10
<ikonia> that has nothing to do with what I said
<qdb> ok but owner wants video driver, wifi, gnome 2. and he partially made it. i think if he wants that so much, he will use quantal
<ikonia> sorry but that sounds like one of the most pointless and silly things to do
<ikonia> please don't ask for support with that in here
<ikonia> gnome 2 is dead and not available
<qdb> but he is not used to use english sites
<ikonia> quantal is unstable and in heavy development
<qdb> gnome-panel looks quite like gnome 2 for me )
<qdb> that person already used alpha releases
<blackout> has anyone got a clue why there are the linux headers and image file in the repos but no kernel? 3.5.0.2.2
<Pici> blackout: looks like it was dropped into proposed for some reason.
<blackout> I have to thank all ubuntu contributors, quantal is really fixed fast and is now really worth to be used @ the moment
<MrChrisDruif> I guess "extra panes" is what is used for split-pane view in nautilus?
<MrChrisDruif> Does anyone know if split-pane view is removed only in Ubuntu or in all of GNOME?
<arand> MrChrisDruif: It's a GNOME change if you refer to it being delegated to the temporary extra pane toggle.
<MrChrisDruif> The F3 which duplicated the current directory and made it (for me) easier to manage my files
<MrChrisDruif> F3 option*
<MrChrisDruif> It was called Split-pane view because that was what it did ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> A small vid of it in action (not screencaptured by me): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx0DrLAWRTQ
<arand> Hmm, does F3 not work at all in quantal?
<MrChrisDruif> Not anymore with the recent update
<MrChrisDruif> (It was also in the "View" dropdown menu
<arand> Ah, it's intentional, upstream https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=676858
<ubottu> Gnome bug 676858 in general "Remove extra panes" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<arand> "Use side-by-side view in gnome-shell instead" "more discoverable and common in all pllications"
<arand> Seems to be the argument, which is fair enough I guess, does Unity have similar side-split-snapping though?
<MrChrisDruif> arand; yup, afaik. But I only use gnome-shell
<MrChrisDruif> arand; if you are on quantal in unity, you could try [Super]+[arrow right] or left
<MrChrisDruif> It should "toss" the current window to the selected side
<arand> Ah no, I'm on Debian, on gnome-shell :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Sid?
<MrChrisDruif> Well, then Super+arrow should work for you as well ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> (Arrow up for maximising)
<arand> Yeah (need to start using those more).
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, yeah stop using Alt+F10 ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ctrl+Alt+Up/Down for switching workspaces
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-27
<ActionParsnip> Quantal boots fast!!
<lupintheethird> does anyone else running ubuntu 12.10 on a laptop find it to run snappier than 12.04
<cpatrick08> I am running the latest 64 bit ubuntu daily-live cd from a usb drive and I am trying to update from 12.04LTS and it says it doesn't detect the os I have a btrfs / with a seperate /boot
<ubuntu_> I am running the latest 64 bit ubuntu daily-live cd from a usb drive and I am trying to update from 12.04LTS and it says it doesn't detect the os I have a btrfs / with a seperate /boot
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ie recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily
<AlanBell> morning all
<AlanBell> anyone finding dual screen unity a bit broken today?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/screenshots/Screenshot%20from%202012-06-27%2009:32:51.png
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<phoenix_firebrd> any one using kde 4.9?
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 )
<acuster> Hey all, I am just barely booted on a quantal live kernel. What is the user/pass by default?
<acuster> for alpha-1 that is
<head_victim> acuster: not certain but usually it's user: ubuntu
<acuster> (there is no X or anything like that)
<head_victim> and the password is normally blank
<genii-around> Most likely username ubuntu and no password
<acuster> hmm, just tried that
<acuster> will try again, thanks
 * acuster is some kind of dumb, since he set the root fs, he can hack this.
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 )
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 )
<blackout> who has destroyed the evince dependencies??
<blackout> and also The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<blackout>  octave : Depends: libarpack2 (>= 2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<blackout> ok evince is working now
<jbicha> yeah, I'm fixing evince but it takes 20 minutes each time I want to test-build it
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-28
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped
<qdb> if i set nomodeset, turn off with power button (because it does not work), then enter to normal grub item (without nomodeset), it loads correctly! but if i try nomodeset after power off with button, it do not load.
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped
<philipballew> Is there a correct official procedure to see if a bug has already been reported in 12.10 or do I just search for it. Im trying to find one so I don't make a duplicate.
<philipballew> I usually just search with keywords, but was unsure if theres a better way
<astraljava> I don't know whether there's any official procedures, but preliminary research combined with LP's algoritms probably have some pretty dependable results.
<philipballew> sounds good then
<philipballew> So if I am reporting a bug on my brodcom wifi card that is not working, what would I place after ubuntu-bug?
<philipballew> Id say its a kernel bug, but its a propitiatory driver that does not get put in the kernel...
<philipballew> Ill ask in a different channel
<iceroot> philipballew: if the driver is provided in an ubuntu package, report a bug against that package
<philipballew> iceroot, alright
<AlanBell> anyone testing Quantal in Virtualbox here? Do you have sound?
<philipballew> ill test right now AlanBell
<AlanBell> thanks philipballew
<philipballew> appears to be no sound AlanBell
<AlanBell> ok, thanks philipballew
<philipballew> np :)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<philinux> Hi balloons
 * balloons waves
<philinux> balloons: I've linked that video of odd nautiluc behaviour to the bug report
<philinux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1018718
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1018718 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "columns width redrawn by multiple events" [Low,Confirmed]
<balloons> great philinux
<balloons> video helps
<philinux> balloons: odd one that isnt it
<balloons> that is so weird
<balloons> but I've noticed similar constant redrawing with some gtk stuff
<balloons> so I'm not surprised
<philinux> balloons: seems only nautilus here
<philinux> and in details mode only
 * balloons tries
<balloons> works for me.. on precise, hah.. need to migrate off this laptop back to the quantal desktop
<philinux> balloons: only in quantal ;)
<genii-around> Bah. DKMS not rebuilding nvidia driver for me again
<utusan> dpkg/APT is now really broken .  Keeps querrying i386 packages even though multiarch.dpkg has been disabled.
<tiger> hi guys
<philinux> tiger: have you a spare pc or laptop not you main machine
<tiger> laptop
<tiger> i am using 2 os
<genii-around> I'm not sure if do-release-upgrade -d works yet for Quantal
<tiger> main is ubntu 12.04
<philinux> tiger: best way is download latest daily and clean install - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<tiger> i can not download my net is sucks..i am upgrading to 12.04
<tiger> i hope 12.10 wil be fine
<tiger> i am big fan of ubuntu
<philinux> tiger: upgrading from 12.04 to 12.10 will use same amount of net, take longer and could fail
<tiger> hummm,ok brother
<tiger> what new coming in 12.10?
<philinux> tiger: so far this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZhjHdOYimI
<tiger> ok wait bro will chek it out
<philinux> tiger: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/uds-q-summary-bye-bye-unity-2d-hello-gnome-shell-spin/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<tiger> i am facing a problem in cureet 12.04
<philinux> tiger: then either ask in #ubuntu or here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=326
<tiger> oh this is only for 12.10?
<philinux> tiger: yep
<tiger> you are part of ubuntu team?
<philinux> community is the correct word and so are you
<tiger> yeah sorry
<tiger> i wish ubntu solved problem for usb modem connection
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped...
<genii-around> qdb: You could try some vesa mode at boot
<genii-around> qdb: eg: append vga=###  where ### is the vesa mode you want to use. There is a handy chart here for them: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<qdb> i ll try
<qdb> genii-around, it is 1024x600 , i read http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=33131
<qdb> i ll try 800 600
<qdb> it becomes black screen even with 800 600 mode
<genii-around> qdb: Seems like this hardware is not yet supported http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12060642&postcount=147
<qdb> genii-around, that is strange. we do not need full functionality. correct resolution would be good
<qdb> correct resolution is there in quantal
<qdb> there  is correct resolution in quantal
* IdleOne changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Alpha 2 released http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<FernandoMiguel> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/131628-canonical-explains-decision-to-ditch-grub-2-on-uefi-systems
<FernandoMiguel> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2012-June/035445.html
<bjsnider> problem is gpl3? i'm not interested in licenses
<bjsnider> i guess grub2 is gpl3?
<FernandoMiguel> I guess
<FernandoMiguel> I guess the bootloader will be bigger now
<FernandoMiguel> it sounds strange to boot directly to kernel
<FernandoMiguel> if it fails to boot, there won't be any recovery
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-29
<qdb> hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped... but at next start after starting with nomodeset it loads nirmally, as i remember... any ideas? we need gma 3600 driver just for correct resoluti
<qdb> on 1024 600, and there  it  is, just there is black screen appear
<bjsnider> qdb, it would be more productive to ask in #ubuntu-x, and submit a bug too. but the channel will be dead now, since most of them are home for the evenings or asleep
<qdb> thank you
<imnichol> I'm experiencing segfaults when X starts on the most up to date Quantal
<imnichol> When I check the logs, I see an error: "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found"
<imnichol> Hm, looks like I might have to boot with nomodeset
<Daekdroom> fglrx doesn't even use kernel modesetting.
<jbitcm-> hello can you help me to upgrade from ubuntu 12.4 to 12.10 rc1 please
<imnichol> Which file do I edit to change which graphics driver loads?
<Daekdroom> Under the system configurations > Additional hardware drivers (or something like that), you can disable fglrx
<imnichol> Daekdroom, X is crashing, I only have commandline access to this system
<Daekdroom> imnichol, 'sudo jockey-text'
<Daekdroom> Well, I'm not sure whether Quantal still has jockey.
<imnichol> yeah it does
<imnichol> But I wasn't running it as sudo
<imnichol> I tried it earlier
<imnichol> Thanks for the tip
<imnichol> When I run jockey-text as root, it just prings "Sesarching for available drivers..." and drops me back to the shell prompt
<Daekdroom> It's possible to pass a --disable=DRIVER parameter to disable it, but I'm not sure what name fglrx is under.
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> xorg:fglrx or xorg:fglrx_updates according to 'sudo jockey-text --list'
<imnichol> well, looks like it's doing something
<imnichol> Just pegged the HDD
<imnichol> I could have sworn there was a file I could modify to force it to load the radeon driver instead of the fglrx driver
<imnichol> whoa, whoa, looks like it worked
<Daekdroom> Modifying a file is not enough because fglrx likes to overwrite a few important X.org components.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<edgy> Hi,, I am getting this error when I dist-upgrade since yesterday: /usr/bin/mandb: zcat < /usr/share/man/man1/pgrep.1.gz: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<edgy> *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/mandb: corrupted double-linked list: 0x00007fb3c8b31130 ***
<edgy> any hint
<philinux> edgy: have you tried a normal update upgrade today
<edgy> philinux: yes, and got same error
<edgy> nvidia-current is also broken for me because nvidia-settings cannot be installed
<edgy> is it only me?
<philinux> edgy: not seeing that here. Just had a massive update.
<edgy> ok let me try again ...
<philinux> I had to do a install -f to get a compiz package to install
<edgy> I will paste the whole session if it didn't work so may be you can help
<philinux> edgy: I doubt it. tra
<philinux> try a dpkg --configure -a
<edgy> philinux: dpkg --configure -a gives Errors were encountered while processing:
<edgy>  man-db
<philinux> edgy: I would grab the alpha 2 iso or zsync yours and clean install
<edgy> philinux: I don't want to make a fresh install if possible
<philinux> edgy: you didnt do a partial upgrade by any chance
<edgy> philinux: sorry? what do you mean by partial upgrade
<philinux> edgy: using software updater
<edgy> philinux: software updater? I just did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<philinux> ok
<philinux> edgy: why not clean install. This is testing
<philinux> you get to test the iso
<edgy> philinux: I migrated some data
<edgy> let me reboot and try again
<phoenix_firebrd> anyone testing kde 4.9?
<Raydiation> great idea for pusing python3
<Raydiation> now arch wont be alone any more :D
<zniavre> python and pygtk 3 ?
<zniavre> does python applications lloks like gtk+3 ?
<zniavre> looks*
<Raydiation> ?
<Fudge> where is a package list for precise dvd
<Fudge> oops wrong chan
<qdb>  hello. netbook with intel gma 3600 loads to black screen, but  recovery - resume normal and recovery - root - restart fixes it temporarily ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12055698#post12055698 ) . i have looked at logs  - found nothing. i have tried to add "nomodeset" to grub menu item , has not helped... but at next start after starting with nomodeset it loads nirmally, as i remember... any ideas? we need gma 3600 driver just for correct resoluti
<qdb>  on 1024 600, and there  it  is, just there is black screen appear
<tdjones> Hello. I need help
<tdjones> Can somebody please help me with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ask | tdjones
<ubottu> tdjones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tdjones> I got bumped off the site.
<tdjones> Can somebody please help me with ubuntu?
<guntbert> !ask | tdjones
<guntbert> tdjones: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tdjones> I have two folders on my desktop which are locked. How do I unlock them? I found instructions on the Internet but they didn't work.
<MrChrisDruif> guntbert; the second time is that "See also !patience" missing ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> tdjones; which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<guntbert> MrChrisDruif: I know - it would have been impolite :)
<tdjones> Ubuntu 11.04 I think it's gnome.
<guntbert> tdjones: the channel you need is #ubuntu
<tdjones> Yup 11.04 it says in About Ubuntu.
<tdjones> So you can't help me?
<guntbert> tdjones: this channel is for the alpha version
<tdjones> ok
<MrChrisDruif> guntbert; it's for the development version to be precise (haha, still gives me giggles this cycle)
<guntbert> MrChrisDruif: right you are - but I was typing with just one hand :)
<MrChrisDruif> And he got the hint ^_^
<imnichol> So what's the deal with the Quantal cd image being 760MB?
<imnichol> Too big for a CD with overburn but so close
<trism> imnichol: the limit will be 800mb in quantal: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-q-one-iso-for-q
<imnichol> Ah ok
<imnichol> It's for USB drives, that makes sense
<imnichol> Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2012-06-30
<alex_alex> hello2all!
<alex_alex> can smb help me with xubuntu 12.04*
<alex_alex> ?
 * maxb suggests alex_alex read the channel topic
<Guest6993> im having problems getting void 11 to work
<penguin42> hmph - so I've reinstalled the xserver-xorg-radeon, and I'm still not getting radeon
<penguin42> ah - if you're hitting that you need to reinstall -ati as well as -radeon
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<penguin42> Hey BK
<BluesKaj> hi p42
<penguin42> BK: How's QQ for you?
<BluesKaj> seems stable enough , so far
<BluesKaj> how about you penguin42 ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well, now I've got accelerated video cak it's not too bad - I've got a weird thing where at boot I don't get a splash, i just get the monitor going into power save for about 5secs
<penguin42> accelerated video *back*
<BluesKaj> penguin42, interesting i just discovered the driver in additional drivers that I'm using the Nvidia Rivs/TNT/Gefprce driver which translates to the 295.53 which is not listed nvidia-current , which is the 302.17 driver in the repos ..wonder why the default recommended driver isn't the 302.17
<penguin42> maybe because it hasn't been updated - or because it's got a bug?
<BluesKaj> err Nvidia Riva/TNT/Geforce
<BluesKaj> I was running the the 302 previously , before I installed to this HDD ...maybe i'll give the 302 a try
 * penguin42 filed mine as bug 1019579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019579 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "No splash; monitor powers off before login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019579
<nperry> Humm, latest update broke gnome classic, no window borders
<ghostchick2013> nperry,  tried metacity --replace?
<nperry> ghostchick2013, Yeah brings it back.. No sure if it is compiz playing up
<ghostchick2013> well in gnome -fallback it should be mutter
<ghostchick2013> in unity it is compiz
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<Daekdroom> I can't remember how far into the development schedule I install +1 :(
<nperry> Just gone into A2
<Daekdroom> and that link is broken
<Daekdroom> It's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<nperry> Indeed/...
<nperry> !schedule is A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<nperry> !schedule is <reply>  A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule
<nperry> !forget schedule
<penguin42> nperry: Why did you do that?
<ggg4444> can someone help me with my void 11 problem?
<astraljava> ggg4444: Please don't cross-post. If it's on quantal, state the problem here, or otherwise no one won't know until you present it. If it's on precise, then #ubuntu for support.
<bazhang> that was asking for suse support
<penguin42> sure, just insert the Ubuntu QQ boot thumb and start from there....
<penguin42> well, I don't know what changed but Synergy just started being sane
<penguin42> hmm, and synergy hasn't been upgraded
<MrChrisDruif> penguin42; maybe the packages synergy uses are upgraded?
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: I didn't think it did use any others; but it probably uses random bits of X
 * MrChrisDruif doesn't know, was only guessing
<penguin42> MrChrisDruif: I can't argue, it's been annoying me for months!
<bjsnider> penguin42, what is synergy?
<penguin42> bjsnider: It lets you share your keyboard and mouse among a set of machines
<penguin42> bjsnider: So, you are in a window on my laptop and I'm typing this on my main machines keyboard, but synergy is sending the keystrokes over the network to it
<penguin42> bjsnider: It tracks the mouse pointer so that when I go off the left of my main computers screen it appears on the right of my laptop and funnels key strokes that away
<penguin42> <food>
<bjsnider> you could buy more keyboards and mice
<bjsnider> or use virtual machines
<penguin42> bjsnider: Well the laptop has it's own keyboard and pad, but it means I don't need to physically turn or sit in an odd position to reply to you and then flip to this one
<hggdh> out of sheer morbid insterest, anyone seeing a kernel panic when updating cgroup-bin?
<penguin42> I only have cgroup-lite installed
<penguin42> and I don't seem to have had a panic while it was updated
#ubuntu+1 2012-07-01
<edgy> HI, cannot install nvidia-current $ apt-cache policy nvidia-settings nvidia-current |grep Candidate
<edgy>   Candidate: 295.33-0ubuntu1
<edgy>   Candidate: 302.17-0ubuntu1
<edgy> is this a known bug?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<penguin42> Hi BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<BluesKaj> got black/blank screen here for 10secs or so, after grub and before the login scrn. I haven't seen that before.
<penguin42> ah, same as I was saying yesterday?
<penguin42> my bug 1019579
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019579 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "No splash; monitor powers off before login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019579
<penguin42> Wah! Synergy broke again
<lupintheethird> Is there anything I need to do other than apt-get upgrade to go from 12.10 alpha 1 to 2
<penguin42> nope
<penguin42> well, dist-upgrade is normally best
<lupintheethird> okay ill give it a shot quick and make sure
<lupintheethird> says command not found?
<penguin42> just keep it upto date like you would a normal system and it should pick most things up; although sometimes if something was broken by a previous version it may need some hand holding - apt-get dist-upgrade
<lupintheethird> alright appreciate it, are you getting a few packages that refuse to install and are grayed out?
<lupintheethird> The following packages have been kept back:
<lupintheethird>   nvidia-current nvidia-current-updates update-notifier update-notifier-common
<lupintheethird>   winetricks
<IdleOne> I have 165+ 5 new packages waiting to be installed. What concerns me here is that nvidia-current is going to be removed, not sure what to do. Will removing nvidia-current mean I'll be left with no way to access GUI?
<IdleOne> Ah, hell with it. jumping in head long
<IdleOne> Will see what's in the deep end :)
 * penguin42 hands IdleOne a snorkel
<IdleOne> heh, this is not a good sign :)
<IdleOne> penguin42: I have faith that the universe will provide.
<penguin42> IdleOne: I knew there had to be an optimist somewhere
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, I had the same dilemma yesterday , it all woked out except for the 10-15 sec delay between grub and the login now
<IdleOne> if it is only an added 10-15 secs bootup. I can live with it
<IdleOne> Think I should try a reboot and see what happens?
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, nvidia-current is now listed as the 302.17 driver in the repos /synaptic , my default driver in addational drivers is the 295.33-0ubuntu1
<penguin42> BluesKaj: But I'm getting that delay with ATI - so it's not an nvidiasm
<BluesKaj> the 302 driver suffers from dependency probs so that's proby why it's being removed
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yeah , i didn't think the graphics drivers have anything to do with delay either , sheer coincidence i guess
<IdleOne> nvidia-current : Depends: xorg-video-abi-11 but it is not installable                  Recommends: nvidia-settings (>= 302.17) but 295.33-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<IdleOne> there is the issue
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, yes , that'why I install ed the nvidia/riva in additional drivers
<BluesKaj> it's the 295
<bjsnider> the xorg-video-abi-11 thing means the blob needs to be rebuilt for quantal
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, run dpkg -l | grep nvidia to see which driver you have now
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069529/
<bjsnider> IdleOne, is there a major xorg update in the group of packages
<IdleOne> bjsnider: yes, many xorg packages were updated
<bjsnider> that's the issue
<bjsnider> they're newer thant he blob, so it must be removed
<bjsnider> you can mv the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to a .bak or whatever and use nouveau
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, the 295 works fine , why nouveau
<BluesKaj> ?
<bjsnider> because it's being forced out, he said
<BluesKaj> the 302 was previosly desginated as nvidi-current , but due to dependency porobs it's to be removed and replaced by the 295
<BluesKaj> 'scuse my poor typing skills
 * BluesKaj suffers from phat phinger syndrome
<bjsnider> where is the 295 coming from?
<BluesKaj> additional drivers
<bjsnider> that's no answer
<BluesKaj> it's theonly nvidia driver listed there
<BluesKaj> nvidia riva
<BluesKaj> that works , all the others will give the dpkg dependency error
<bjsnider> additional drivers is just the jockey app
<bjsnider> you shouldn't have access to the 295
<bjsnider> it has been replaced by the 302
<bjsnider> open up synaptic, and look at the properties for nvidia-current, and thent he versions tab
<IdleOne> bjsnider: How do I check to see what graphics driver is currently in use?
<bjsnider> IdleOne, lspci -v
<bjsnider> look for the vga device
<IdleOne> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<IdleOne>         Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<IdleOne> so it is using nouveau now?
<bjsnider> the second line is modules that can also handle that device, but the blob is currently handling it
<IdleOne> hmm, ok.
<IdleOne> everything seems to be working good except that it changed the font to microscopic
<IdleOne> :)
<bjsnider> well, you could do a lot worse
<IdleOne> yup
<BluesKaj> I guess the nvidia riva driver is the same as the nouveau , if it's not then I'm confused , because this is the result of " glxinfo | grep OpenGL" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1069736/
<mwozniak00> hi, somebody else have problem with dependencies of nvidia close driver on ubuntu 12.10 alpha2 ?
<trism> mwozniak00: nvidia needs a rebuild for the new xorg, bug 1019079
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1019079 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-updates (Ubuntu) "[quantal] nvidia-current-updates needs rebuilt for Xserver 1.12" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1019079
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, do a lspci -v and look for the vga compatible controller entry. it will say what driver is being used
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, just as i suspected . nouveau
<bjsnider> nothing wrong with that
<bjsnider> nouveau is a good driver
<bjsnider> no kittens were strangled in producing it
<trism> if you don't mind your fan running at 100% all the time
<BluesKaj> think I might try the xedgers 302 driver built for Quantal
<bjsnider> trism, get a card that doesn't have or need a fan
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, what is wrong with nouveau?
<mwozniak00> hmmm on 12.10 my sda have hot -> 55C
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Quantal Quetzal (12.10) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalReleaseSchedule
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, installed the 302 driver from xedgers ppa  ...seems much faster than nouveau
<bjsnider> BluesKaj, using xorg-edgers over a long term period of time is probably a bad idea
<bjsnider> so i would ppa-purge it when alberto rebuilds the 302
<bjsnider> although nouveau is fine
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, well it works here , and untill it starts to act up I'll stick with it ...if alberto is still dev'ing perhaps he could also fix the depends for 295.53
<bjsnider> i'd like to point out that you didn't seem to have a problem with nouveau until you found out that's what was driving your card
<bjsnider> unless i'm reading the situation wrong
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, correct , the nouveau is ok , just slow
<bjsnider> or maybe kde is slow
<bjsnider> i used nouveau on gnome and didn't notice any loss of speed
<penguin42> hmph, muon has stopped allowing upgrades - 'This operation cannot continue since proper authorisation was not provided'
<BluesKaj> if kde is slow , how would I notice the diff , bjsnider
<bjsnider> well, the blob replaces the whole mesa side of things with its own proprietary opengl code
<bjsnider> so that may be propping kde up a bit
<BluesKaj> and there is a difference , a significant one at that
<penguin42> can someone just check something for me -  do they still have packagekit installed on qq?
<yofel> if you mean on kubuntu - no, it shouldn't be installed usually
<penguin42> yofel: I do, hmm - ok, so what does muon use to auth that it can do package installation?
<penguin42> should that be some bit of polkit?
<yofel> polkit (polkit-kde-1)
<yofel> do you have a 'polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1' running?
<penguin42> hmm, well that's installed and polkitd is apparently running
<penguin42> no I don't
<yofel> you should
<penguin42> I have a polkitd running and I have a /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop
<yofel> maybe it crashed?
<penguin42> hmm actually - this probably also explians why it wouldn't shut down last night
<penguin42> yofel: Does it show up for you on KDE Services Configuration
<penguin42> I can't see it listed in mine
<yofel> hm, can't see it - the process is running though
<penguin42> as you?
<yofel> yofel     2998  0.0  0.2 375800 16428 ?        Sl   Jun30   0:00 /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<penguin42> I have /etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop and /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1
<penguin42> hmm - what would you expect xdg-open to do when running a .desktop file ? It gives me 'No running instance of xfce4-panel was found'
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> you should have a /usr/share/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop btw. - that's what the package ships
<yofel> (and I would believe xdg-open should look at the Exec line and not do what it did there...)
<penguin42> yes I do
<yofel> the service should be started at login, but I don't know what happens if it crashes or whatever
<penguin42> nod
<penguin42> hmm, xdg-open runs kde-open and it's kde-open that gives that error
<yofel> ah, fun
<penguin42> bah, and that's binary
<penguin42> hmm, so that's coming from /usr/share/applications/panel-desktop-handler.desktop
 * penguin42 defenestrates xfce4-panel
<penguin42> yofel: Well, manually starting polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1 seems to fix muon - now as to why it wasn't started, hmm
<yofel> look for a crash message in dmesg maybe - otherwise I don't know why that would happen.
<penguin42> doesn't look like it crashed
<litropy> I have an iMac running Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7700  @ 2.40GHz. I imagine, but I want to make sure here, that I should go with the PC (Intel x86) desktop CD, and not 64-bit Mac (AMD64) desktop CD, correct? cat /proc/cpuinfo: http://pastebin.com/Wj2JawUC
<MrChrisDruif> litropy; I think you could better ask support questions in #ubuntu, but if you must know: Core 2 Duo has support for 64-bit (AMD64). I'm not sure if you have to use the more specific amd64+mac builds, but I'm sure they know in that other channnel
<MrChrisDruif> This channel is for the development release of Ubuntu, currently 12.10 Quantal Quetzal litropy
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, Thank you for your input. I asked here because I was referring to the 12.10 download page http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, you want to use the development release? I guessed you ask advice for the normal release ^_^
<litropy> Haha, no prob
<MrChrisDruif> litropy; you're on a mac?
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, yes.
<litropy> http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=iMac7,1
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, ^
<MrChrisDruif> Then you need either this one: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/quantal-desktop-amd64+mac.iso or if you want to torrent: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/quantal/alpha-2/quantal-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, Thanks bud.
<MrChrisDruif> 20" or 24"?
<litropy> 20": http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-2-duo-2.4-20-inch-aluminum-specs.html
<MrChrisDruif> Because as it is stated on that same Alpha 2 page: "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead. This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems."
<MrChrisDruif> I do love how Mac's look...it's just their business ethnics and pricing that is putting me off! =)
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, See, that's the thing ... it's an Intel, implying x86, but it's 64-bit, and a mac ...
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, Ya, it's quite a dilemma about macs. I'd love to upgrade my GPU/CPU, but can't.
<MrChrisDruif> litropy; http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Core_2_duo#64-bit_Core_microarchitecture_based
<MrChrisDruif> (P.s.: I'm running 64bit atm on a normal laptop with core 2 duo
<MrChrisDruif> Intel® Core™2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz × 2
<litropy> MrChrisDruif, still no mention of AMD in that link. But if you know what you're sure, I'll trust ya.
<MrChrisDruif> EM64T = from Intel
<MrChrisDruif> EM64T Xeon (I don't recall any AMD cpu's to be named Xeon)
<MrChrisDruif> (It's from that same line I copied)
<FernandoMiguel> MrChrisDruif: xeon is from intel
<FernandoMiguel> which is an EM64T
<MrChrisDruif> litropy; and if you want to have a good read about AMD64 (or to be more precise x86-64), have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<MrChrisDruif> FernandoMiguel; tell that to litropy ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> I already know that amd64+mac is the iso he needs for his iMac ( http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/specs/imac-core-2-duo-2.4-20-inch-aluminum-specs.html )
<Daekdroom> It's called AMD64 because AMD was the first to implement it.
<Daekdroom> But Intel calls it EMT64.
<Daekdroom> Both are the same as x86_64
<Daekdroom> (and know I notice that all that has been said already)
<litropy> Thanks, MrChrisDruif, FernandoMiguel, Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> *now
<FernandoMiguel> o/
<MrChrisDruif> But backup is always appreciated Daekdroom =)
<MrChrisDruif> Daekdroom; on the Alpha 2 page it says EM64T, should that be EMT64?
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<Daekdroom> Let me check.
<Daekdroom> It's EM64T indeed. I mixed it up.
<MrChrisDruif> Alright, didn't want to go through that whole wikipedia page, just to check that ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Btw, how is everybody liking Quantal so far?
<Daekdroom> My Quantal VM is so slow to upgrade packages I haven't bothering running it.
<FernandoMiguel> Daekdroom: I know how you feel
<FernandoMiguel> my office laptop with HD is the same
<FernandoMiguel> miss my SSD a lot
<litropy> Just a note: after upgrading my RAM, I figured out that since I have 32-bit installed, I only have use of about 3GBs. So now, I'm gonna have to go through the long and arduous process of clean installing 64-bit, then restoring my system back to its custom setup. All my fault.
<litropy> I figured why not go alpha during the process.
<litropy> There are a few guides as to how to "upgrade" from 32 to 64, but meh ... too finicky.
<FernandoMiguel> litropy: or you try a PAE kernel
<FernandoMiguel> I think it's server edition kernel that has it now
<FernandoMiguel> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<litropy> FernandoMiguel, I looked into that only briefly ... I need to do further research to see the pros and cons ... it sounds like going full 64-bit would be more economical for my system resources, no?
<Daekdroom> The -generic kernel has PAE in quantal.
<Daekdroom> In the past you'd have to use -generic-pae, now it's a 32-bit default for Ubuntu.
<litropy> Good to know, Daekdroom
<Daekdroom> Not everyone thinks it's that good because starting from Quantal people with older machines won't be able to boot Lubuntu.
<litropy> So, if I determined there wouldn't be much of a difference in performance between 32-bit with PAE and full 64-bit, I could just apt-get dist-upgrade and have pae installed?
<jtaylor> it depends
<jtaylor> amd64 is faster due to its more modern instruction set and more registers
<Daekdroom> But it can be slower due to higher RAM usage.
<jtaylor> but i386 has smaller pointers and thus better cache performance
<jtaylor> so its hard to say what is faster, it depends on the application
<jtaylor> i386 is certainly better for ram usage
<Daekdroom> iirc enconding, decoding and compiling benefit from 64-bit
<litropy> This includes video/audio/image codecs?
<Daekdroom> Depends on how they were compiled.
<litropy> This is mainly a media center. I do some scraping of Google Maps, but that's while I'm asleep.
<jtaylor> if your adventerous you could install gentoo with x32 :)
<jtaylor> its the best of both worlds
<litropy> Plus, I enjoy working with you guys in debugging.
<litropy> jtaylor, hah ... I'll stick with what I (kind of) know.
<Daekdroom> jtaylor, do you know whether it's possible to use x86 packages in x32 through multiarch?
<jtaylor> with a little luck we'll get the base infrastructure for x32 in quantal already
<jtaylor> but more likely only q+1 :/
<litropy> Anyhow, apt-get dist-upgrade will automatically install pae?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<jtaylor> glibc with support for it was only released a couple of days ago
<litropy> Sweet. I'll hold off from 64, then.
<litropy> And, there we go. The OS is now ripping itself apart only to put itself back together again.
<litropy> ... While it's running. That will never fail to impress me.
<jtaylor> until you get a powercut while its replacing libc or the kernel ;)
<litropy> Hah
<jtaylor> though even that is repairable
<Daekdroom> Is it?
<litropy> Wayland yet?
<jtaylor> dpkg is atomic, so you have either one or the other on disk but not broken in between state but you still need to manually fix it to the correct state
<jtaylor> which is probably not easy
<MrChrisDruif> Daekdroom; x86 = 32bit right? ;-)
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<MrChrisDruif> "do you know whether it's possible to use x86 packages in x32 through multiarch?"
<MrChrisDruif> I think yes ;-)
<jtaylor> x32 != x86
<Daekdroom> And I believe that points out how inconvenient it was to name it x32.
<MrChrisDruif> What is x32 then? I never heard of that..
<jtaylor> its a new abi for 32 bit aps on x86_64
<Daekdroom> It's something between x86 and x86_64.
<Daekdroom> Gives us the benefits of both, but breaks compatibility. :(
<psusi> 64 bit except for memory pointers are still 32
<psusi> so gives most of the beneifts of x64, without one drawback: more memory used to hold pointers
<MrChrisDruif> Oh dear lord, not again?
<MrChrisDruif> Do we ever do stuff the right way?
<jtaylor> ?
<Daekdroom> x32 will eventually become obsolete because applications are still limited to 4GiB RAM in it.
<Daekdroom> (but the entire system is not)
<jtaylor> no x32 will make i386 obsolete
<psusi> the vast majority of applications have no need for more ram
<Daekdroom> True.
<MrChrisDruif> Just my webbrowser ^_^
<jtaylor> 99.9% of apps don't need more than 4gb of ram
<psusi> hence, the idea goes, why should they have to pay for it with increased pointer size?
<psusi> in theory it isn't a bad idea... I'm still not sure it will make much difference in practice though
<jtaylor> likely not, its probably more useful for memory limited embedded cases
<MrChrisDruif> Apps should just use the memory they need and not more
<jtaylor> which is so far I know the main driver behind it
<psusi> MrChrisDruif, that's neither here nor there... the question is how much memory they need to hold a pointer
<jtaylor> also it helps solve the 2038 problem
<jtaylor> time_t is still 64 bit in x32
<jtaylor> with it we can abolish i386 and get rid of the problem
<jtaylor> for 64 bit cpu's at least
<MrChrisDruif> I'm gonna read this when I get back. I'm off to bed, but I'll have some scrollback
<FernandoMiguel> can we have 256 bits CPU/archs now? :D
<psusi> I think that it is a rare application that spends a significant amount of its memory holding pointers though, so reducing the pointer size won't help much
<jtaylor> I'm sure that already exists
<jtaylor> well high level languages tend to make massive use of pointers
<jtaylor> e.g. python
<jtaylor> every object holds many pointers
<Daekdroom> Does Arch Linux support x32 already?
<Daekdroom> and now a question that is fit for this channel.
<Daekdroom> Should I ppa-purge xorg-edgers before trying to upgrade to quantal?
<jtaylor> its probably a good idea to do that
<Daekdroom> I'm glad I tried to purge it first because it's breaking my system :P
<Daekdroom> If I were using the upgrade manager, I probably would not notice that.
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-24
<ctcb> Hi all...
<ctcb> I want to get certain application packages in Ubuntu 13.10, so that they are Pre-Installed, and can be used "Out of the box" Per se.
<ctcb> How would I get this to happen?
<bazhang> file a wishlist bug
<bazhang> which ones, btw
<ctcb> bazhang: 7Zip (Because Ubuntu needs a better compression / archive extraction tool), Gimp (Because it's a fantastic art tool and an viable alternative to Photoshop) and Chromium (Because Ubuntu needs the two "great" Browsers, not one of them)
<bazhang> ctcb, you'd like gimp in the dvd then, instead of just installable from repos?
<ctcb> I think it'd be a good idea to include those with Ubuntu.
<bazhang> chromium is default in Lubuntu iirc
<ctcb> I already use a DVD to install.
<bazhang> !info unp
<ubottu> unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre7+nmu1 (raring), package size 16 kB, installed size 133 kB
<ctcb> Chromium and 7Zip are tiny file sizes. GIMP is the only large file application.
<bazhang> so more "what is default" then some outside of repos thing
<ctcb> Anyway, where do I submit this Wishlist Bug thing?
<bazhang> same place as the bugs
<bazhang> just check wishlist on the form/request
<Trewas> ctcb: don't bother, it's not like wishlist bug like that will have any effect
<bazhang> brainstorm is an option as well
<bazhang> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<zorael> Does the systemd source package blacklist the systemd binary itself?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<ikonia> zorael: has the current dev branch got systemd in it by default ?
<zorael> disconnected so repeating. ikonia: I haven't installed 13.10 yet, I'm researching availability first, and packages.ubuntu.com lists its source package, but it doesn't seem to build into an actual systemd package, only into libraries (-- unless that was a rhetorical question)
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-25
<jnc> The new Smart Scopes (Applications) asks for confirmation before launching an application ;  this is frustrating for me and is there a way around it ?
<trism> jnc: there is a gsettings key, but I don't remember which one off the top of my head, it is one of the unity ones though (double-click-activation or something)
<trism> jnc: likewise you can just double click to activate immediately
<jnc> trism: copy. thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<maxiaojun> hi, i just note that Ubuntu's 'chmsee' package struck at version 1.3.0-2ubuntu2
<maxiaojun> can we re-sync with Debian? Debian has latest upstream version in sid
<maxiaojun> http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=chmsee
<BluesKaj_> muon seems to be mucked up , trying to edit software sources in settings>configure software sources , and it does an update , but won't open the software sources options window
<FernandoMiguel> grrr zfs support is broken again
<johnjohn101> so far so good with 13.10.  as far as i can tell works equally as well as 13.04.
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, better than well... at least with the Scopes Legion
<smallfoot-> Why doesn't packages.ubuntu.com work with saucy?
<genii> Because it's not in release yet.
<johnjohn101> SonikkuAmerica: i'm going to have to educate my self on scopes. looks useful
<SonikkuAmerica> johnjohn101: Tell me how useful the DeviantArt one is. :)
<johnjohn101> i see it on scopes, what is it?
<IdleOne> SonikkuAmerica: the devianart scope is useful for those users who use deviantart site
<IdleOne> you don't use the site, disable the scope
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: You told me that already, lol... but why on earth would anyone enable them by default? It seems backwards.
<IdleOne> Canonical/Dev team has decided that it is more useful to enable the scopes and let users decide if they want to keep them on...I'll skip the whole OMG my privacy debate.
<wilee-nilee> gotta keep the man behind the screen hidden cause there's no place like home
<johnjohn101> i'll have to say in concept i like the whole scopes thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> IdleOne: I think they should make that idea a little more public.
<johnjohn101> can you disable any of the scopes like on a per user basis?
<johnjohn101> other than scopes, any other unity features being added for 13.10?  just seems like cannonical is full bore on phablet development
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-26
<mynameisdeleted2> any way I can get the tv app shown on ubuntu.com/tv ?
<mynameisdeleted2> or install he ubuntu phone interface on my current android phones?
<wilee-nilee> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<mynameisdeleted2> what about ubuntu tv?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<Friberg_> Yo, just upgraded 13.04 to 13.10. Now my computer hangs at GRUB.
<Friberg_> can't even choose os :P
<FernandoMiguel> Friberg_: can you get grub recovery?
<Friberg_> nope
<Friberg_> I might be able to fix something if I boot on the USB
<FernandoMiguel> can you boot from CD and repair grub?
<FernandoMiguel> right
<Friberg_> Uhm.. WTF. just inserted my USB and it still booted the HDD, but this time I could actually choose stuff in the menu..
<Friberg_> All hope is not lost :)
<Friberg_> Now all hope is lost. Got to login screen (graphical one), logged in and I see my mouse pointer and the rest is black.
<IdleOne> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Friberg_> I see. Is that something I might use for this card? I'm running Radeon HD 7970
<Friberg_> The problem is actually not in the bootup or splash, its after logging in to gui.
<FernandoMiguel> Friberg_: mine was black too
<FernandoMiguel> something is kinda broken on todays update
<FernandoMiguel> nautilus was diying
<Friberg_> Oh buggers.
<FernandoMiguel> so you choose a great day to upgrade
<Friberg_> o/
<Friberg_> I was hoping my screensetup would work better in 13.10 than in 13.04.
<Friberg_> but I guess no.
<Friberg_> whats the gui called in ubuntu? like gdm, or what are you using?
<FernandoMiguel> unity ?
<Friberg_> lightdm i think.
<Friberg_> unity would be eq gnome
<IdleOne> lightdm is correct
<IdleOne> Unity is the shell
<FernandoMiguel> right
<Friberg_> Hmm.. I managed to screw myself out of a console :( Can't get back..
<FernandoMiguel> stupid unity panel :(
<Friberg_> Ah, I'll give up for tonight and go to my other very buggy OS, Windows 8.
<Friberg_> See you tomorrow :)
<FernandoMiguel> bye
<Friberg_> Well, I'll still be here, just not play around in ubuntu any more today :P
<FernandoMiguel> eheh
<BluesKaj_> why are the nicks the same color in here ...it's damn annoying
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj_: not in my client :9
<BluesKaj_> FernandoMiguel, I had to change ome of irc colours in konverstion ...ity's better now
<FernandoMiguel> BluesKaj_: that tickels
<BluesKaj_> FernandoMiguel, iwanted to see which irc client you are using
<FernandoMiguel> Pidgin....
<FernandoMiguel> have been for years
<BluesKaj_> right
<FernandoMiguel> and when it breaks, you don't seem me here
<BluesKaj_> ok
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-27
<bjsnider> !find file libxul.pc
<ubottu> libxul.pc is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<bjsnider> !find file libxul.pc raring
<hubx> Hi there, any chance to get chrome beta in channel in 13.04? https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/beta seems dead
<smartboyhw> hubx, Chrome beta?
<smartboyhw> Chromium is different from Google Chrome.
<hubx> smartboyhw, I wanted to say Chromium... but Chrome Beta is also fine. Sometimes I have webdev stuff to do and want bleeding edge ;)
<smartboyhw> hubx, mm? Try Chrome Canary. It's very bleeding-edge, but it's regularly auto-updated (unlike Chromium which uses apt-get). Also, 13.04 is NOT the scope in #ubuntu+1 now, try asking in #ubuntu might be better:)
<hubx> smartboyhw, alright ty :)
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<shadows> glad to see 3.10 kernel land
<paulo_gomes> hi all
<paulo_gomes> anyone has fglrx working in saucy?
<shadows> paulo_gomes: why?
<paulo_gomes> i've tryed and get black screen, both from repos and amd site
<shadows> interesting;   sorry to be not much help here
<paulo_gomes> no problem, just curious if is something to do with my hardware or from the driver
<paulo_gomes> opensource driver works great
<shadows> I once used a desktop computer with ATI (not AMD then) fglrx and it was a mess, so I would use the open source 2d drivers ;   when I got a new computer I verified it to use open source drivers and Intel graphics on this laptop
<shadows> I have the same laptop for 3 years + now
<shadows> not very experienced with any development for fglrx since that many years ago
<paulo_gomes> :) that's the downsize of laptops, we cant change the graphic card :)
<shadows> paulo_gomes: I have read from many places that there is a "verified hardware driver" communication between the graphics device and the kernel drivers
<shadows> I would guess that your cable is plugged into the opposite connector or that fglrx is not talking to the graphics card correctly
<shadows> pure speculation
<shadows> I do remember that closed drivers would initialize the device in a different order than open drivers and I would have to swap the cable to another connector :)
<paulo_gomes> im on laptop
<shadows> ohhh
<shadows> still true!  maybe the output is going to external display/
<paulo_gomes> ah, didnt check that
<shadows> may be worthy to try the Fn+Key combo to change monitors
<paulo_gomes> yep, gonna try that
<paulo_gomes> thnks shadows
<johnjohn101> will mir be available if i'm running on a vmware machine?
<trism> johnjohn101: at the moment, the answer seems to be no: bug 1157196
<ubottu> bug 1157196 in Mir "Mir does not work in vmware virtual machine due to drm open failure" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1157196
<johnjohn101> trism: will be interesting to see mir roll out.  i think it's pretty aggressive to roll out to desktop in 13.10 but welcomed
<hapster> Hi now that it was announced that ubuntu 13.10 will ship with Mir, will this mean only laptops with intel graphics will be able to take advantage of it?
<Daekdroom> hapster, what do you mean?
<hapster> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/06/mir-display-server-to-ship-default-in-ubuntu-13-10
<Daekdroom> 13.10 will still ship with X.org because of the closed-source AMD/Nvidia drivers.
<Daekdroom> (and I think that is said on that page)
<hapster> Daekdroom so does that mean I won't be able to use wine?
<Daekdroom> I don't see why you wouldn't.
<hapster> or play games with wine?
<Daekdroom> It could interfere, but ideally not.
<hapster> I currently have an nvidia optimus laptop. It works with bumblebee and I'm quite satisfied with it. I believe it relies on Xorg configs. If I upgrade to 13.10 this means that I won't be able to use bumblebee right? Or maybe use bumblebee with nouveau. but not sure about how good nouveau's support is for nvidia optimus.
<Daekdroom> About how/whether bumblebee works with nouveau (and Mir?) I'm not aware of.
<Daekdroom> But like I said, they intend to still ship X.org as a fallback in 13.10
<hapster> Yeah. But I really wanna try out XMir.:)) And it'll suck if it won't work with nvidia.XD I believe you can configure it in bumblebee.conf for it to use nouveau. :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-28
<Phoenixxl> Today , the intodution of kernel 3.10 as default in saucy broke iscsitarget-dkms . I added a bug report on launchpad.. was that the right place ? Or should I report this somewhere else too ?
<Phoenixxl> reinstall : http://pastebin.com/dGM5KUms
<Phoenixxl> make.log : http://pastebin.com/e60KABi6
<ikonia> Phoenixxl: launchpad is the right place.
<Phoenixxl> ikonia, thnx
<Phoenixxl> though I doubt it has to do with anything else , maybe I should ask someone here to duplicate it as well to be sure?
<ikonia> don't see why
<Phoenixxl> ok
<Phoenixxl> I'm just worried this will be one of those things that drags on like xtables-addons which was broken in 12.10 and 13.04 .Also iscsitarget-dms isn't installed by default when installing iscsitarget (for some reason) so someone doing a quick check if packages install correctly will not notice it. Still , iscsitarget is probably used a lot more than xtables-addons ...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<genii> nvidia 313 breakage with kernel 3.10
<high-rez> Is there a plan for 13.10 to include a lib mesa that supports radeon uvd/vdpau?  Or some way to make use of it without compiling or installing a ppa at this time?
<genii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-313-updates/+bug/1195667 ... I confirmed and added my console output to the report
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1195667 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-313-updates (Ubuntu) "nvidia-313-updates 313.30-0ubuntu1: nvidia-313-updates kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> !info linux
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.25.43 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bazhang> !info linux saucy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.0.0.9 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<shadows> bazhang: latest (that I know about) it is based on 3.10-rc7
<shadows> bazhang: I am wrong.  I should say 3.10-rc6 is correct
<bazhang> shadows, thanks, much appreciated
<bazhang> someone was running 10.04 with 3.11 or the like
<genii> The !info default in here should be 13.10 ...
<BluesKaj> yeah the Topic is definitely outdated
<BluesKaj> ok , BBL
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> Saucy Salamander (13.10) release milestones can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<taoseeker> booted from ubuntu-testing?
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-29
<electricprism> I just updated my saucy and after login there's only a black screen, no panel, no window borders or desktop - anyone have any idea what could be wrong
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | electricprism might be a missing graphic driver
<ubottu> electricprism might be a missing graphic driver: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, Update or upgrade, have you used a driver from a manufacturer rather than the repos?
<electricprism> wilee-nilee: yes, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-219.23.run
<electricprism> wilee-nilee: I'm looking into the link you sent i'll try to investigate the nomodeset in the grub file
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, If you use a driver from nvidia, which your advised not to it wont follow a kernel upgrade, the ones in the repos do.
<electricprism> wilee-nilee, so how would I go about uninstalling the binary driver and then installing the one from the repo
<electricprism> wilee-nilee: It also looks like nomodeset wasn't in my /etc/default/grub - maybe the update adjusted it out of the file as I installed 13.10 with nomodeset on
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, That I'm  not up on I have never had to install a graphic driver, I basically know what I have had to do.
<electricprism> that's okay, and thank you
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, nomodeset would not be there unless you put it there and saved it.
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, Basically adding it to grub is a per-session boot to get you in and check the drivers.
<electricprism> wilee-nilee: Oh, i see. the Live CD wouldn't even boot without it since Nouveau hates me
<electricprism> wilee-nilee: cool, i suppose I should try rebooting and see if i get in, curren't im just using DISPLAY=:0 x-chat
<electricprism> thank you again
<wilee-nilee> electricprism, Yeah I have seen enough of others problems to just avoid nvidia in general, I don't really need what a higher grade card gives.
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<wilee-nilee> !vidia
<wilee-nilee> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> flash seems broken on ff here - chrome ok
<BluesKaj> flash is ok here , just upgraded the kernel tho
<penguin42> hmm
<BluesKaj> my 13.04 plasma is mucked up
<penguin42> haven't got a .4 box any more
<BluesKaj> it's my backup OS , but ironically it's the broken one :P
<penguin42> BluesKaj: I had to purge and readd the flash package to get it to work
<BluesKaj> ok penguin42 , good to know
<FernandoMiguel> bRoas
#ubuntu+1 2013-06-30
<checkin> hi
<checkin> I am unable to toggle wireless on/off, mute/unmute, play/pause using Front operation panel LED keys on my Toshiba Qosmio F60. Currently I need to enable WiFi/Bluetooth from Windows for it to work. Fn+F8 toggle works as soft block/unblock only if I have already enabled WiFi under Windows. Any ideas as how this can be done? I have tried Ubuntu 13.04 as well. The only LED Touch button that works under Ubuntu is the Volume Up/Down but
<Friberg_> anyone had trouble with amd radeon hd 7970 today? when logging in i just get "report problem" and then its stuck
<Friberg_> background on all screens, but nothing more
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<penguin42> hey
<FernandoMiguel> hey guys
<FernandoMiguel> kernel 3.10.* has lousy power management. not the great for this warm weather
<BluesKaj> yup , I get the message every bootup .power management isn't properly installed , FernandoMiguel
<FernandoMiguel> I'm rebooting into 3.0.7
<penguin42> huh - not seeing anything like that
<BluesKaj> I get a dualog at the top of the screen just before the desktop loads and right after the splash screen , just before  yakuake notice
<BluesKaj> dialog rather
<penguin42> nope, not seeing it
<BluesKaj> well ,not a dialog , it;s anotification ,
<FernandoMiguel> ahh much better
<FernandoMiguel> Linux Bostro 3.9.0-7-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 21 12:22:17 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<penguin42> 3.10.0-1-generic #8-Ubuntu apparently fine
<BluesKaj> ok brb
<FernandoMiguel> penguin42: not here...
<FernandoMiguel> cpu goes crazy, to the max
<FernandoMiguel> only schedulers are performance and powersave
<FernandoMiguel> changing it doesn't matter....
<FernandoMiguel> on 3.9 I have conservative and OnDemand
<penguin42> curious because in the /boot/config-3.9.-0-7-generic the CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set
<penguin42> oh hang on
<FernandoMiguel> AFAIK it boots as Perfomence and then it's changed to OnDemand
<penguin42> # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set    but CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y
<FernandoMiguel> after all X parts are loaded
<alankila> someone should really redesign the ondemand thing. I often have problems with ondemand lowering the CPU clock lower until there isn't enough clock cycles to handle it, and then stuff starts glitching
<penguin42> that seems same in 3.10 config file
<FernandoMiguel> alankila: nothing like there here
<FernandoMiguel> I just have LOTS of heat coming out of it
<FernandoMiguel> combined with unity-panel-service dieing
<FernandoMiguel> and using 100% CPU
<penguin42> cpus 27-30c here - so not too bad, a little higher than normal
<alankila> for instance some audio and video programs have a habit of stuttering because ondemand simply tends to lower clock until there aren't free cycles at least in the default setting. Perhaps it doesn't have a good theory about whether the new clock it proposes is sufficient to still handle the load.
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: Is that your actual problem - ups using 100% cpu so it's keeping it high?
<FernandoMiguel> I kill it every few minutes
<FernandoMiguel> when the Fans ramp up
 * penguin42 pats kde
<FernandoMiguel> I have a 3rd gen Intel i5
<alankila> the "conservative" governor works better for those use cases, but haven't investigated why
<FernandoMiguel> alankila: yeah, I use conservative too
<penguin42> FernandoMiguel: i7-860 here
<jonathonf> so much activity, it's scary
<BluesKaj> heh
<jonathonf> mind you , i've not been on here myself for months
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-23
<nandersson> Hi, how can we get samba 4.1.8 into Ubuntu 14.04.1? Current version is samba 4.1.6 and it contains bugs that makes it impossible to use realmd to join the AD DC.
<nandersson> 4.1.8 is present in Utopic
<ki7mt> Anyone know if Python3 will be the default Python in Utopic?
<bazhang_> Version 2.7.6-2 (utopic)
<ki7mt> Thanks bazhang_ I though I read a message from Shuttlworth said that Python3 was going center stage as he put it, maybe the the next release after that I guess.
<ki7mt> I've got three apps, using Python3 that need ading to Debian/Ubuntu, and it's a real pain to get the correct Numpy version along with it if Python27.x Numpy / F2PY is also installed.
<ki7mt> Anyways, that's answered that, thanks.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<derEremit> hi, the new kernel broke unity on my thinkpad (intel gpu)
<derEremit> unity --replace states plugin opengl not found
<derEremit> "plugin opengl not loaded"
<Beldar> derEremit, Does the previous kernel still work?
<derEremit> yes
<derEremit> 3.15.0-5-generic works
<derEremit> can't run ubuntu-bug as i can't start a terminal or browser
<Beldar> derEremit, If it were me I would purge it, 3.15.0-5-generic is fine and wait for the next kernel upgrade
<Beldar> that's me though
<Beldar> derEremit, Are you using proprietary graphics drivers?
<derEremit> ok, just wanted to let someone know. I'm no dev but this machine always runs on ubuntu+1 and had not a single critical bug up until now
<derEremit> no, i was using bumblebee and nvidia-prima but now have everything purged and deactivated the seperate nvidia card in bios
<Beldar> derEremit, I wonder if compiz has the unity plugin unticked.
<derEremit> seems fine in compizconfig
<derEremit> as i said it runs with 3.15.0-5-generic
<Beldar> derEremit, So waht had you running unity --replace
<Beldar> this for the game or de
<derEremit> sorry compiz --replace ?
<Beldar> derEremit, So where did you get that command for 14.10, and why did you run it?
<derEremit> thats what i always did when "debugging" unity problems on prior releases
<derEremit> sorry, i'm no developer, i just have one machine where i like to help test the new stuff
<Beldar> derEremit, The commands have changed in releases to some extent
<Beldar> not a debugg command really
<derEremit> ok, i can live with that kernel and test if the next release works again, just wanted to know how i could help debug if that problem persists
<Beldar> derEremit, Problem is your running a command I do not recognize, to really help you have to know what your doing, just not want to help is all. ;)
<Beldar> derEremit, I see part of thet command on the compiz site, however you would use the ubuntu debugg tools I would think. http://wiki.compiz.org/Troubleshooting
<Beldar> that*
<derEremit> yes. ok, thanks for now, i think i will try to get a little more into it and probably return when i'm sure i know what i'm doing ;) starting with that https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<Beldar> derEremit, Honestly you seem to need this more than you actually know what to do, you reflect on that E.g. how does it help if you are not sure if filing a bug
<Beldar> have to reflect*
<Beldar> I'm not saying your heart is not in the right place, but is this necessary to you, or actual development and does it really muddy up the development process
<derEremit> basically came here to check if someone says: yes we know this is a bug, or some hints on how i could trace the problem. Finding some information on where unity logs error when it just doesn't work is not that trivial.
<Beldar> derEremit, You have not answered why you are debugging, nor have said anything about logs, nor recognizing your drives are not what is needed, but skills.
<derEremit> I recognized that some chat lines ago!
<derEremit> bye
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-24
<johnjohn1011> hard to believe alpha 1 will be out this week.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<xsacha> Hey, im on a fresh install of unicorn and was wondering how do i enable tab completion, on for eg. apt-get?
<bluefrog> xsacha, as root?
<xsacha> as normal user
<xsacha> like apt-cache policy mesa-<tab><tab> (nothing happens)
<bluefrog> xsacha, in .bashrc there's a section talking about completion. have a look at it and see if you have everything needed and uncommented. restart bash afterwards or log out log in
<xsacha> Ok thanks
<xsacha> oh i see, this is my fault. Im using a /home from a different install
<xsacha> Running . /etc/bash_completion fixed it
<xsacha> Is it normal that the default kernel is 3.13.0-24? Wasnt 14.04 on 3.14?
<philinux> xsacha;~ should be 3.15
<philinux> xsacha;~ make sure you have linux-generic installed. It always points to the latest kernel
<xsacha> It is installed with 3.13.0.24.28, candidate is 3.15.0.6.7
<xsacha> philinux: it says linux-generic is being held back
<philinux> xsacha;~ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade please check if anythin being removed looks dodgy
<philinux> xsacha;~ dont use software updater on a development version, use synaptic or terminal
<xsacha> It didnt ask to remove anything. Upgrading now. Curious why it came with 3.13 kernel
<xsacha> ive only used apt-get so far. Thanks for heads up
<philinux> xsacha;~ cos utopic started with trusty's packages
<xsacha> ah. Ok
<philinux> gotta start somewhere
<philinux> xsacha;~ dont forget were are still pre alpha
<xsacha> Yep
<philinux> xsacha;~ see this for info too http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<xsacha> Mm still have that annoying big from 14.04 where grub freezes with a purple border on black screen. Reboot works when it brings up menu
<xsacha> Ok since the dist-upgrade it just doesnt boot at all (both kernels). Blinking cursor on black screen, no ttys available
<xsacha> Recovery mode shows it gets stuck on: node #0, CPUs: #1
<xsacha> Before that, perf_event_intel: CPUID marked event: 'bus_cycles' unavailable
<philinux> xsacha;~ I would download a fresh 14.10 iso and do a clean install.
<xsacha> Without the existing /home?
<philinux> if you have an older iso you can update it with zsync.
<xsacha> i just grabbed this iso about 3 hours ago
<philinux> xsacha;~ I always use a data partition and have clean /home folder
<xsacha> Ok
<xsacha> I used: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<philinux> xsacha;~ does the live usb boot and run ok
<xsacha> Yes, im in live usb now
<philinux> did you check the usb for defects from the initial menu. Acessed by pressing any key
<xsacha> ill check
<xsacha> Everything worked fine until the dist-upgrade though
<xsacha> Check finished: no errors found
<philinux> xsacha;~ maybe create a thread in http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=427
<philinux> Include all your hardware details and errors etc. Could be hardware specific and kernel related. Also raise a bug report
<philinux> xsacha;~ just recap. Thats odd you got an older kernel from that daily live
<xsacha> Im on the live usb right now and definitely comes with 3.13
<philinux> xsacha;~ but thats a trusty kernel
<philinux> xsacha;~ did you download 32 or 64 bit
<philinux> xsacha;~ looks like the daily lives are a month old.
<xsacha> 64-bit
<xsacha> Oh so it's too old
<xsacha> Oh i see, 64-bit is may
<xsacha> Ill grab desktop-next image instead
<philinux> xsacha;~ yeah well old , no wonder there were a lot of updates
<philinux> xsacha;~ desktop-next is for devs to test unity 8. highly unstable
<xsacha> as long as it can boot and tty is available it should be fine
<philinux> xsacha;~ there's an alpha 1 milestone for opt in flavours on 26th June. Maybe the daily's will get updated then
<xsacha> Is unity 8 still runing on X?
<xsacha> Ok
<philinux> have a look at the release schedule
<philinux> xsacha;~ found this and it explains your problem. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2227862
<xsacha> Oh unity-next isnt planned until 16.04
<xsacha> Argh broken for a whole month :( not good
<philinux> xsacha;~ you could install trusty. Then change the sources to utopic then dist-upgrade. Personally I'd wait till images are updated
<xsacha> Ok, thanks
<philinux> xsacha;~ I'd keep an eye on the u+1 forum ;)
<xsacha> philinux: do you know if there are any builds of unity-next for armv7? Or any testing for it?
<philinux> xsacha;~ no idea at all
<philinux> xsacha;~ place to ask is here https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-devel-discuss
<philinux> xsacha: any joy?
<xsacha> Trying out unity-next
<xsacha> i cant seem to get lightdm to start
<philinux> xsacha: quote from omgubuntu "Largely unusable at this point, the images linked to below are designed primarily to assist developers test and improve, not help Joe User spin TARDIS-style to Ubuntu’s future."
<xsacha> Yep sure
<philinux> from here, i read this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/06/unity-8-daily-build-images-go-live
<xsacha> Yeah thats where i got the download link. Surely it can start up the dm though
<philinux> xsacha: I just updated my 14.10 install 260mb lol, It started out as a trusty install
<philinux> running very nice too
<xsacha> I may have to do that
<philinux> xsacha: this is on amd and nvidia graphics 8600gt
<xsacha> Im on intel and radeon 5650m
<philinux> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+ × 2
<philinux> radeon could be the issue
<xsacha> well it should be using the intel igp by default. Ubuntu uses dri prime
<philinux> xsacha: I'm sure your well sorted with it by now
<philinux> gotta go catch a bus. good luck xsacha
<elijah> Here is a bug report I think should be closed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/749567
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 749567 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps and clicks randomly" [Low,Incomplete]
<elijah> I left comments explaining why
<elijah> not really sure if this is the right channel to post this in though
<elfy> elijah: #ubuntu-bugs at a guess :)
<elijah> elfy: nice, thanks
<elfy> welcome :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-25
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-26
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<elfy> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey elfy
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-27
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ballock> On latest utopic, kernel 3.15.0-6.11, system does not send power-off after halt
<ballock> is this configurable, or a bug?
<ballock> amd64, lenovo m58p desktop with intel ICH10 and a Dual Core E8500
<ballock> pretty standard
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ballock> 'ning
<ballock> ok, found it. Thanks to Arch Linux forum: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=152610
<ballock> the KDE bindings in Kubuntu say to halt, that's why the machine 'halts' instead of powering off
<ballock> darn, worked now. Guys, you're fast :p
<ballock> I guess I just used the 'halt' command. I'll need to get used to running 'poweroff'.
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<exalt> Offternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi em or is it emma? :)
<Deihmos> where can i get 14.10?
<Deihmos> nevermind
 * penguin42 upgrades this box to +1
<penguin42> hmm, that doesn't look promising in the upgrade window 'gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0:6688): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory   This likely means that your installation is broken'
<pamela> WEE
<pamela> Weeeeee
<penguin42> seems to work
<penguin42> boot seemed a bit slow though, but couldn't honestly tell
<penguin42> kde 4.13.2 - not much different I can see
#ubuntu+1 2014-06-29
<johnjohn101> anything new i should look for in the daily?
<IdleOne> !qa
<ubottu> To change the importance of a bug, you need to be part of the Ubuntu QA team.  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuQA
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-22
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dupingping> The awesome software is published, You can use the trial version of Sticky Notes.
<dupingping> http://korsoftware.com
<twager> Sysinfo for 'twager-Aspire-5552': Running against KDE Frameworks 5 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 3.19.0-22-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 1500-2100/2100 MHz, RAM: 1188/2752 MB, Storage: 47/105 GB, 162 procs, 0.12h up
<lordievader> twager: Is this your daily routine?
<dupingping> awesome notes editor: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntusticky/files/ubuntu-sticky-trial_1.0.0-0ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-23
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-24
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-25
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-26
<scotty^> I'm running Trusty.  Would a Wily tester be able to conduct an eog test for me?
<scotty^> I have to warn you that it could crash your entire user session.  If you are still keen, please download the file attached to comment nine of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710789
<ubottu> Gnome bug 710789 in image viewer "on loading uncompressed 264MB TIF file eog crashes the whole user session" [Critical,New]
<scotty^> and then open it in eog
<scotty^> Anyone?
<SwedeMike> scotty^: does it matter if it's x86 or amd64, and would the problem occur if I run it virtualised?
<SwedeMike> scotty^: I could install wiley in parallels on OSX
<scotty^> x86 vs amd64 shouldn't matter, my testing has all been on amd64 and I think the original reporter was also on amd64
<scotty^> Someone else tested in a virtualised Ubuntu 15.04 "Vivid Vervet" for me and the problem occurred.
<scotty^> If you've got the time to do it that would be great.
<SwedeMike> scotty^: sure, I like to keep the latest version of linux around virtualised anyway.
<SwedeMike> of ubuntu I should say
<scotty^> OK
<scotty^> So, to reiterate...
<scotty^> I have to warn you that it could crash your entire user session.  If you are still keen, please download the file attached to comment nine of https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=710789
<ubottu> Gnome bug 710789 in image viewer "on loading uncompressed 264MB TIF file eog crashes the whole user session" [Critical,New]
<scotty^> and then open it in eog
<scotty^> I await your email.
<scotty^> Thanks again.
<SwedeMike> scotty^: it's installing now.
<scotty^> cool
<scotty^> I'm going to the bank.  Back in about 45 min to 1 hour.  You can email me if you like.
<SwedeMike> scotty^: just stay on here, I'll msg you when I'm done. So far I haven't been able to get a working image in parallels.
<SwedeMike> scotty^: I can't make 15.10 work in parallels, I get just black screen after logging in. So sorry, can't help you.
<scotty^> I'm back.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-27
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<penguin42> hey BK
<BluesKaj> hey penguin42
<hyper_ch> Hi there, I noticed something strange. I did download the ubuntu mini iso for wily and wanted to do an install because I want to have a raid1 with 1 disk on my notebook. However it has issues with my intel gigabit ethernet and I had to attach an ancient usb wifi stick. However the problem I couldn't solve was that it did not detect my SSD.
<hyper_ch> I tried then the same with current utopic mini iso. Same issues with wifi and again no SSD detected. I went to a different tty and check /dev/disk/by-id and only the usb stick was there
<hyper_ch> any suggestion?
<penguin42> it's odd not to detect an ssd
<penguin42> hyper_ch: How is the ssd connected - just normal ssd?
<hyper_ch> penguin42: samsung 840 pro attached on the notebook's internal sata 3 connector
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'subi': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) powered by Linux 3.19.0-22-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4200U CPU @ 1.60GHz at 998-1656/2600 MHz, RAM: 4781/15489 MB, Storage: 355/469 GB, 259 procs, 0.11h up
<hyper_ch> so I'm pondering to try the server install and then just add kubuntu-desktop
<hyper_ch> but what else is changed in the server edition?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: OK, so hmm, so if you can get a shell on the mini iso  I'd check  cat /proc/partitions   to see if the ssd is showing up that far, and also check lspci     to see if the ether and sata controllers are visible
<hyper_ch> penguin42: feeling like to troubleshoot it? if so, I boot up the other notebook and re-try... otherwise I might give the server edition a try
<penguin42> hyper_ch: I'm around, so feel free to ask
<hyper_ch> ok, let's boot up the other notebook
<hyperch> so, almost ready regarding the missing ssd
<penguin42> good
<hyperch> veracrypt takes long to load
<hyperch> it's doing hardware detection
<hyperch> so, selected manual partitioning -> only the usb stick is shown
<hyperch> ok, am in terminal, what should I check?
<hyperch> lspci and /proc/partitions ?
<penguin42> cat /proc/partitions
<hyperch> penguin42: only  sda   and  sda1   listed which is the usb stick
<penguin42> hyperch: OK, can you do an lspci now and see if you can see the sata controller and ether controller?
<hyperch> well, it did detect the ethernet (but not internal wifi) but couldn't get dhcp connection
<penguin42> ok, is the sata controller there?
<hyperch> as for sata: SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller (AHCI mode) (rev 04)
<penguin42> hmm good, ok, then dmesg to search for messages from the sata controller
<hyperch> also:  Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd RTL111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<hyperch> and:  Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260
<penguin42> excellent
<hyperch> but installer didn't show internal wifi at all
<hyperch> dmesg | grep -i sata
<penguin42> if you can pastebin the dmesg it might help
<hyperch> ACPI: SSDT 0xa-lot-of-hex 000313 v01 hpqoem sataahci 00001000 intl 20110112
<hyperch> ahci 000:00:1f.2: ahci 0001.0300 32 slots 2 ports 6 gpbs 0x1 impl sata mode
<hyperch> ata1: sata max udma/133 abar m2048@0xHEX... port 0xHEX.... irg 46
<penguin42> best to pastebin
<hyperch> ata 1 SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
<hyperch> how to pastebin?
<hyperch> ata1: limit sata link speed to 3.0 gbps
<penguin42> do you have networking?
<hyperch> can't install pastebinit
<hyperch> yes, networking works with the usb wifi
<penguin42> hmm pastebinit was what I was going to suggest
<hyperch> it's mini install cd shell
<hyperch> apt-get: not found ;)
<hyperch> but I have another way
<hyperch> http://images.sjau.ch/img/37e8dfb4.jpg
<hyperch> penguin42: git it?
<hyperch> got
<hyperch> I'll try with server cd now
 * penguin42 looks
<penguin42> hyperch: Problem is it doesn't have the rest of the log
<hyperch> well, what else to grep for?
<hyperch> problem is I can't pastebin the file
<hyperch> I can only take pics
<penguin42> hyperch: Can you get the whole of dmesg off by copying it to a usb stick?
<hyperch> I could do that
<hyperch> lets see how server acts
<penguin42> I mean that all looks good, it sees a sata controller
<hyperch> no dhcp either on internal ethernet card
<hyperch> intel wireless not recognized
<hyperch> need again external wifi stick
<hyperch> this is weird.... server didn't recognize either
<penguin42> that doesn't surprise me; if it's a kernel driver problem it's probably the same kernel
<hyperch> well, trying to get the dmesg onto a stick
<hyperch> but can't figre out hw
<hyperch> copy syslog?7
<penguin42> well if you've got the stick mounted then just do  dmesg > /path/to/the/stick
<hyperch> brb
<hyper_ch> penguin42: hmmm, could the current raid1 setup be an issue
<hyper_ch> pasting now
<hyper_ch> penguin42: https://paste.debian.net/261923/
<hyper_ch> lines 761-774 look weird
<penguin42> hyper_ch: Can you explain your raid1 setup?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: 648etc explain why your wifi isn't working - it's missing the firmware package
<penguin42> hyper_ch: And yes, 761-774 show your problem - it's found the controller but it's failing to perform the most basic sata commands on the drive
<penguin42> hyper_ch: So file a kernel bug for it
<hyperch> penguin42: so, back again
<hyperch> did you write anything?
<hyperch> I tried to dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda to get rid of the partition stuff
<hyperch> and then I tried the mini again, still not recognized
<penguin42> hyperch: It looks like a kernel bug, just file it
<hyperch> so now I'm dd-ing backup my previous backup
<hyperch> penguin42: problem is same happened with utopic also
<hyperch> s/dd-ing/dcfldd-ing/
<hyperch> and I did install utopic from beta mini
<hyperch> file at ubuntu's launchpad? or linux kernel?
<penguin42> ubuntu launchpad
<hyperch> hmmm, I wonder now how I can convert from ext4 to btrfs
<penguin42> oh I think there is a converter for that, haven't tried btrfs for a while
<hyperch> it's encrypted raid1
<penguin42> encrypted by what?
<penguin42> standard luks ?
<hyperch> yes
<penguin42> ok, that's not related then since it's not got as far as finding the underlying disk
<hyperch> -> /boot is just raid1 and / is encrypted raid1 (dmcrypt, mdadm) and no swap
<penguin42> hang on, you say raid1 - if it's only missing your ssd, where is your other half of your raid?
<hyperch> it's raid1 with 1 disk usually
<hyperch> I think I'll try again with 15.04 server image and then do upgrade to wily.... let's see if that works
<penguin42> so where is your disk?
<hyperch> it's the ssd in the notebook
<hyperch> but when I make hotcopies, I attach a usb 3.0 disk
<hyperch> expand the raid to 2 devices
<hyperch> let it sink
<hyperch> mark the external disk faulty
<hyperch> shrink raid again to 1 device
<hyperch> s/sink/sync/
<penguin42> oh ok, weird way of doing it, but ok
<hyperch> why weird? that way I don't have to power the notebook off
 * penguin42 tends to backup using the files rather than the disk, but it's ok
<hyperch> if I do a server install, what is different from when I do a minimal install and then select kubuntu-desktop or from the desktop cd?
<hyperch> well, the goal of doing it that way would be, that if your harddisk in the computer fails, you can just boot from the external backed up disk
<hyperch> stil have a few grub issues to sort out but gneerally it works
<penguin42> yeh, it's not that bad a way
<hyperch> grub starts fine but it sort of complains then... haven't found out the reason yet :)
<penguin42> yeh it'll probably be because it's expecting it to be on the bios disk
<hyperch> penguin42:  http://paste.debian.net/261941/
<hyperch> trying now with ubuntu server 15.04
<hyperch> now I can't get wifi connection :(
<hyperch> but ethernet works and ssd gets detected
<hyperch> penguin42: that was now a fight...
<penguin42> so 15.04 sees the ssd but 15.10 doesn't ?
<hyperch> well, the server cd from 15.04 sees the ssd...
<hyperch> while 15.10 doesn't see it at all (neither server nor minimal)
<hyperch> I'll test with 15.04 minimal in a bit
<hyperch> well, my main reasons for the pain is change to btrfs and make /boot non-raid and also to get systemd 220 :)
<penguin42> hyperch: You can do things like find exactly which kernel version broke it
<hyperch> I mean what else is there to do on a hot sunny summer's day :)
<hyperch> how would I find the exact kernel version? I will upgrade the 15.04 then 15.10
<penguin42> hyperch: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/    that's got a range of kernel versions - you find which one works, which one doesn't - once you've filed a bug, if you're lucky they'll walk you through it
<penguin42> hyperch: If you can build kernels you can use git bisect to find the exact code change
<hyperch> that sounds scary :)
<hyperch> hmmm, ubuntu server has also nice tasksel for openssh and kubuntu desktop
<hyperch> maybe I have used ubuntu server install back in april
<hyperch> no need to test the mini iso then but I can straight go ahead upgrade to 15.10 when I'm done
<hyperch> as for the upgrade, I'd just alter the sources.list to wily and do dist-upgrade or is there a better option?
<BluesKaj> hyperch, 15.10 alpha image is released
<hyperch> BluesKaj: as told before in #kubuntu, the installer doesn't find my ssd
<BluesKaj> ok , didn't realize it was the 15.10 verson
<hyperch> no worries :)
<hyperch> penguin42 thinks it's the kernel's fault
<penguin42> BluesKaj: dmesg shows it's finding the controller and spits a bunch of errors when trying to send the first command to the drive
<BluesKaj> penguin42, still on the mini cd?
<hyperch> BluesKaj: errors were both on mini and server for 15.10
<hyperch> doing now install on 15.04 and will then upgrade
<BluesKaj> hope that works for you hyperch
<hyperch> well, can't even boot the 15.04 install
<hyperch> this is weird
<BluesKaj> how far do you get?
<hyperch> well, I installed it
<hyperch> but it just keeps rebooting
<BluesKaj> when booting
<hyperch> not even sure if it gets to grub
<hyperch> I set /boot to btrfs
<hyperch> and / is encrypted raid1 with btrfs
<BluesKaj> try the tty/vt, grub might be 0 hidden time out
<hyperch> (on my backup I have /boot as raid1 ext4 and / as raid1 ext4
<hyperch> how to try that tty?
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F1-F6
<hyperch> when? it just keeps rebooting
<BluesKaj> uhoh
<BluesKaj> at he blinking cursor
<BluesKaj> the
<hyperch> no tty opens
<BluesKaj> btrfs...why? my understanding is that file system is unstable and buggy
<hyperch> snapshotting
<hyperch> probably can do on /boot without
<hyperch> let's do another install :)
<hyperch> it's a grub issue
<hyperch> I entered the 15.04 server usb stick... and forgot to press to boot from it... now I ended up at the luks password entry screen
<BluesKaj> not familar territory for me, so not much help from this user  :/
<hyperch> seems that grub go installed onto the usb stick instead of the ssd
<hyperch> opening konsole sudo grub-install /dev/sda fixed the issue :)
<hyperch> downloading now wily packages
<hyperch> only 400mb
<hyperch> ok, upgrade done with a few hiccups.. now lets see if it reboots
<hyperch> ok, I'm back in
<hyper_ch> so, restoring files and configs and stuff
<hyper_ch> kernel seems to work fine... still curious why I couldn't install with it
#ubuntu+1 2015-06-28
<hyper_ch> hmmm, can't get apache2 to install
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hyper_ch> hi BluesKaj
<hyper_ch> 15.10 running fine except I can't install wine :(
<hyper_ch> and seems I have bad ram :(
<BluesKaj> hi hyper_ch , bummer
<hyper_ch> well, btrfs makes a lot more checks and I have issues with some files.... the smart people think it's du to bit flipping because of bad ram
<hyper_ch> :(((
<penguin42> oh if it's badram then just leave your machine at memtest86 overnight
<hyper_ch> penguin42: you're here also?
<hyper_ch> dang
<hyper_ch> no, that was someone else in #btrfs
<hyper_ch> you just had same nick colour :)
<hyper_ch> that's what they sad :(
<lordievader> penguin42: I was about to suggest memtest...
<hyper_ch> ram should still have warranty... it's kingston and I think 2 years old
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Well... test it ;)
<hyper_ch> but I don't like to reboot my notebook into testmode for the night :)
<hyper_ch> but I have no other choice
<hyper_ch> but on a more serious node: wine doesn't want to get installed :(
<lordievader> With what error?
<hyper_ch> wrong/missing dependencies:  https://paste.debian.net/262603/
<hyper_ch> finally time for One Piece and World Trigger :)
<lordievader> You have a very broken package system.
<lordievader> Do you use ppa's?
<hyper_ch> only some
<lordievader> Which ones?
<hyper_ch> let's see... Kubuntu Beta Backport, Google, Steam, Wine (deactivated it but no luck either) Mozilla Daily, owncloud, Virtualbox
<hyper_ch> and wily: main, restricted, universe, multiverse for security, updates, proposed and backports
<lordievader> Ah, what is the output of 'apt-cache policy libqt5opengl5'?
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262607/
<BluesKaj> proposed is dangerous
<hyper_ch> well, I have now btrfs... I can snapshot before I do something dangerous
<lordievader> Good spot. Read over that one. That is probably the cause of all this.
<hyper_ch> (still need to read on how to restore a snap shot)
<hyper_ch> is there a way to find out if/which packages were installed from a given repo?
<lordievader> Err, you could script something.
<BluesKaj> why fool with an unstable filesystem if you have to snapshot to make sure you can install packages safely, that's just a vicvious cycle
<hyper_ch> get a list of installed packages. do that apt-cache policy thing and filter out where it was installed from
<BluesKaj> bah
<hyper_ch> shouldn't be too hard with some bash and awk
<hyper_ch> I commented out the proposed but still same
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Yeah.
<lordievader> Commenting out a repo does not magically remove the packages installed from it.
<hyper_ch> if there are packages installed from it
<penguin42> I'm not sure if you have the info about where the package originally came from; the policy stuff I think tells you where it would come from
<lordievader> Anyhow start investigating your broken packages first. They will probably give a clue as to where they come from.
<lordievader> Or what repo might cause this.
<hyper_ch> which broken packages?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: The list you just gave me.
<lordievader> First paste.
<hyper_ch> yeah, that happens when I try to install wine
<hyper_ch> but nothing is broken in the current state
<lordievader> It does look like it. KDE libs have very little to do with Wine.
<hyper_ch> apt-get -f install
<hyper_ch> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<hyper_ch> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.
<hyper_ch> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<hyper_ch> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<hyper_ch> all is fine
<lordievader> Obviously not all is fine.
<hyper_ch> it just says wine depends on xxx but xxx (version= can't be installed
<hyper_ch> so what is wrong then except wine not having satisfactory dependencies?
<lordievader> Can you perform an update?
<hyper_ch> yes
<lordievader> apt-get dist-upgrade I mean, not apt-get update.
<hyper_ch> apt-get dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
<hyper_ch> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut.
<hyper_ch> Statusinformationen werden eingelesen.... Fertig
<hyper_ch> Paketaktualisierung (Upgrade) wird berechnet... Fertig
<hyper_ch> 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 0 zu entfernen und 0 nicht aktualisiert.
<lordievader> Hmm. Where does your wine come from?
<hyper_ch> I tried wine ppa
<hyper_ch> and without it
<hyper_ch> result is the same
<lordievader> Where is it coming from now?
<hyper_ch> how to figure that out?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: apt-cache policy ofcourse ;)
<hyper_ch> I don't believe in policies ;)
<hyper_ch> apt-cache policy wine
<hyper_ch> wine:
<hyper_ch>   Installiert:           (keine)
<hyper_ch>   Installationskandidat: 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1
<hyper_ch>   Versionstabelle:
<hyper_ch>      1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1 0
<hyper_ch>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<hyper_ch>      1:1.6.2-0ubuntu9 0
<hyper_ch>         500 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<hyper_ch> weird, I did disable the wine ppa
<hyper_ch> (actually it seems I didn't)
<hyper_ch> ok, deactivated the PPA, same result still :)
<lordievader> !paste | hyper_ch
<ubottu> hyper_ch: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Did you update your sources?
<hyper_ch> I did
<lordievader> Then the ppa is defined somewhere else too.
<hyper_ch> apt-cache policy wine
<hyper_ch> wine:
<hyper_ch>   Installiert:           (keine)
<hyper_ch>   Installationskandidat: 1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1
<hyper_ch>   Versionstabelle:
<hyper_ch>      1:1.7.44-0ubuntu1 0
<hyper_ch>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/ wily/main amd64 Packages
<hyper_ch>      1:1.6.2-0ubuntu9 0
<hyper_ch>         500 http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ wily/universe amd64 Packages
<hyper_ch> I just told you
<hyper_ch> I did deactivated it
<hyper_ch> same result
<penguin42> yeh but you may have some random packages already installed from it
<hyper_ch> from what?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Please use a paste service next time.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: even with this low traffic here?
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Yes.
<lordievader> hyper_ch: I'm trying to make the point that the ppa might be defined a second time elsewhere.
<penguin42> hyper_ch: So you turn on a ppa, you instlal some packages some of which might come from the ppa and everything gets messy - you can try to use ppa-purge to cleanup
<hyper_ch> lordievader: it is not
<hyper_ch> penguin42: from the wine ppa nothing got installed
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Then apt-cache should not show it.
<hyper_ch> lordievader: apt-cache isn't shwoing it anymore
<lordievader> Ah, can you install Wine now?
<hyper_ch> no, same result
<lordievader> Could you pastebin the error with the output of 'apt-cache policy wine'?
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262776/
<lordievader> Actually make it 'apt-cache policy wine1.6'
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262778/
<hyper_ch> found the problem
<hyper_ch> wine wants binfmt-support >= 1.1.2
<hyper_ch> and v. 2.1.5-1 is in the repo
<hyper_ch> it seems it doesn't like the version jump to 2
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262780/
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262781/
<lordievader> I think it is the font-config, try 'apt-get install --no-install-recommends wine
<lordievader> '
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262782/
<hyper_ch> no lucky
<lordievader> Dpkg doesn't care about version jumps as long as 2.1.5 >= 1.1.2 is satisfied, dpkg doesn't care.
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262783/
<hyper_ch> it complains about the i386 package but that bversion is fine
<lordievader> It did remove the list though ;) apt-get install --no-install-recommends wine1.6-i386 (if you run 64bit: wine1.6-amd64)
<hyper_ch>  wine1.6-amd64 : Hängt ab von: wine1.6:any (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu9)
<hyper_ch> still complaining there
<hyper_ch> http://paste.debian.net/262784/
<lordievader> Ah it depends on both...
<hyper_ch> but those versions are there
<lordievader> Are they version 1.6.2-0ubuntu9?
<hyper_ch> http://paste.debian.net/262785/
<lordievader> I ment the wine1.6-i368 and wine1.6-amd64 packages ;)
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262786/
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262787/
<lordievader> Odd stuff.
<hyper_ch> told you so :)
<hyper_ch> I'm good at odd stuff and breaking things
<lordievader> You could try to install those packages manually with dpkg to see if you get a clearer error.
<hyper_ch> hmmm, it's empty:  http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/universe/binary-i386/
<lordievader> Looks fine to me?
<hyper_ch> shouldn't there be debs listed?
<lordievader> No, they are here: http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine1.6/
<hyper_ch> size 1kb... doesn't sound right IMHO
<lordievader> It is a meta package, look at apt-cache show
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262790/
<hyper_ch> looks like those meta packages are wrong... they still ask for wine 1.4
<hyper_ch> and wine1.4 depends on wine 1.6?
<lordievader> You are trying to install a meta package for wine1.4, of course it will ask for wine1.4.
<hyper_ch> ok :)
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262793/
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Run apt-get install -f
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262794/
<lordievader> Err, purge the 1.4 and try to install (manually) the -i386 and -amd64 packages.
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262795/
<hyper_ch> http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/binfmt-support/  --> empty
<lordievader> hyper_ch: Purge with dpkg not apt.
<hyper_ch> binfmt is in main
<hyper_ch> what do you mean purge with dpkg?
<lordievader> dpkg -P
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262796/
<lordievader> Are both -i386 and -amd64 installed* ?
<hyper_ch> how to find out?
<lordievader> I am asking you, did you try to install both with dpkg?
<hyper_ch> yes, it's in the pastebin
<lordievader> In the pastebin was only -i386.
<hyper_ch> dpkg -i wine1.6_1.6.2-0ubuntu9_amd64.deb wine1.6_1.6.2-0ubuntu9_i386.deb
<hyper_ch> amd64 and i386
<lordievader> Ok, run apt-get install -f again.
<hyper_ch> https://paste.debian.net/262807/
<lordievader> Hmm, well that didn't work. Purge the three packages with dpkg -P.
<hyper_ch> it seems the amd/386 packages weren't installed properly
<hyper_ch> or at all
<lordievader> None of them ;)
<hyper_ch> only could purge wine1.6
<lordievader> Meh, can you still upgrade your machine and install other packages (not wine related packages)?
<hyper_ch> installing build-essential seems to work fine
<lordievader> Allright, good. I have no idea how to fix this. From what I gather it depends on something it is quite capable of installing but still refuses to do so.
<hyper_ch> maybe that's the reason why it's still alpha ;)
<hyper_ch> the versions seems fine imho
<lordievader> This is more likely a packaging issue.
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: you're using kubuntu 15.10 right?
<BluesKaj> yes, but I don't have any ppas active in my sources , so a comparison isn't valid
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: is there an unread mail widget? I can't find any for kontact
<BluesKaj> i don't use kmail or kontact , not since kde3
<hyper_ch> I see
<BluesKaj> I have no need for them , I'm a home user
<penguin42> oh, hang on what's the name of the thing in kde these days - I have tried to use it
<BluesKaj> akonadi?
<penguin42> hyper_ch: install kdepim and set up akonadi and it does calendar stuff
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh
<hyper_ch> penguin42: I'm using kontact
<hyper_ch> but I'm looking for an unread mail systray notification
<BluesKaj> it's a server for kmail and PIM, mostly need for users on the job who have to keep a 10K plus email database
<BluesKaj> needed
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well I use mutt for that :-)
<BluesKaj> yeah, I just thunderbird, but my eamil clients are all webmail anyway , my former ISPsold it's email serveice to hotmail so i dropped them
<BluesKaj> my current ISP has an email service app, but it doesn't work with thunderbird, so i just use their webmail service for any correspondence they have for their cuatomers...kmail in KDE3 was a great email client, I really missed it ...tried mutt but it didn't work well for me
<BluesKaj> customers,,damn spell check isn't woking either
 * penguin42 doesn't use his ISPs mail
<BluesKaj> it's becoming frustrating tryingto  help 15.04 users whose desktops are crashing due to the wrong gpu drivers being loaded from the kernel /dkms
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Can you explain that a bit more - which type of wrong ?
 * lordievader is wondering the same
<BluesKaj> penguin42, the drivers from a previous install if the net install method is used, according to one dev and for nvidia the nouveau driver isn't working with some nvidia gpus
<lordievader> You mean /lib/modules wasn't nuked?
 * penguin42 doesn't see how something from a previous install could survive without a much bigger mess - unless this is an upgrade where it's keeping the old version?
<BluesKaj> seems so , users have to clear the cache in some cases aswell
<penguin42> driver modules on an upgrade wouldn't be a big surprise
<lordievader> Still seems very unlikely.
<BluesKaj> the ones who know how to
<TJ-> /lib/modules/ shouldn't be 'nuked'
<TJ-> and DKMS modules are built on a per-kernel-version basis when the kernel is installed
<lordievader> Agreed, but for a new install.
<TJ-> maybe the installed DKMS *sources* for the installed drivers are being built against the new kernel, and are failing due to changes in the kernel interfaces. I often have to fix that for nvidia, for example
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Could ^ be the problem?
<penguin42> that would only be for an upgrade though, not a fresh install
<penguin42> closed driver problems after an upgrade aren't that unusual - I'd always suggest remove and reinstall
<BluesKaj> TJ-, well nvidia seems to have the most problems with the desktop crashing after login from sddm
<penguin42> (for the closed drivers)
<TJ-> For example, with Nvidia drivers specifically, they sometimes remove support for some older GPUs from the 'current' package version and move it to the 'legacy' package version... which *does* cause lots of issues
<penguin42> oh, yeh that's fun
<penguin42> TJ-: Ah I guess if people to an upgrade it will upgrade the current package to the latest version and be broken rather than realising it needs to install the legacy?
<TJ-> When we do a major kernel version change that can change the interfaces the nvidia kernel-wedge expects, as well. I found one of those in Linux v4.2 merge window yesterday - not even sure how Nvidia will work around it:
<TJ-> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/849487/geforce-drivers/linux-v4-2-uses-gpl-only-symbol-flush_workqueue-/
<penguin42> yeh should keep them busy
<TJ-> penguin42: Yes, that is always a possibility since our upgrader policy is to replace with the same identical package (which for nvidia/fglxr could mean introducing a closed-source driver that no longer supports the PCI IDs of the GPU)
<penguin42> BluesKaj: If people have nouveau not working on particular cards they need to be reported; I'm guessing most of the cases are fairly simple fixes
<TJ-> Most nouveau issues tend to be caused by artifacts left-over from an nvidia installation :)
<penguin42> nod
<BluesKaj> penguin42, yes , i hope so
<penguin42> TJ-: Will the legacy and current driver packages install at the same time?
<TJ-> penguin42: Yes
<penguin42> TJ-: Would it be possible to make an update hook that detected if they had the 'current' driver installed, and if so installed the legacy package as well?
<TJ-> penguin42: For example I have to use the legacy nvidia 340 package because Nvidia dropped support for the NVS420 from the later drivers
<TJ-> penguin42: Definitely - all it needs is a debian preinst hook that checks the existing GPU(s) PCI ID and checks which package is required to drive that
<penguin42> TJ-: Sounds like a good idea then - people not getting X after upgrade isn't nice for the less capable users
<TJ-> My laptop has a GeForce  8600M plus an external NVS420 (2 GPUs) and that's the last driver to support both. If I allowed the installer to work automatically it'd install the 'current' driver since that does still support one of the GPUs... but then breaks my entire setup
<TJ-> I have the NVS420 in a ViDock connected via the ExpressCard PCIe interface
<penguin42> ah you don't make it easy for yourself then :-)
<robin-hero> Hi all!
<TJ-> I don't have any issues... I keep the system stable and it 'just works'
<penguin42> TJ-: What's a ViDock ?
<robin-hero> I have a problem with ubuntu-desktop-next
<TJ-> http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock
<BluesKaj> tlyu, yes the 8000  series nvidia driver seems to require the 340 driver, the 346 works , but it's unstable
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> but doesn't like the NVS420
<penguin42> TJ-: Oh the price on those aren't too bad - I had seen another vendors that did an external PCIe chassis and it was pricey
<TJ-> penguin42: I can highly recommend it, I've been very impressed.
<robin-hero> Something is weird with the fonts: http://i.imgur.com/EJr9LLM.jpg
<robin-hero> any idea?
<TJ-> The only time I had problems was when the PSU for it was overheating because I had it on a parcel shelf right under the workbench
<penguin42> TJ-: Yeh well, if you're going to be cruel to it
<TJ-> penguin42: hehehe yeah... but I'm kind to the laptop. I got a Zalman laptop cooler, cracked it out of its case, and mounted it flush in the surface of my desk so the laptop sits on top of it flat on the desk :)
<TJ-> ha! I thought this was #ubuntu-discuss!
<penguin42> :-)
<robin-hero> How can I enable -proposed channel for Ubuntu Desktop Next
<robin-hero> ?
<TJ-> robin-hero: Do you mean 15.10 ?
<robin-hero> yes, but with unity8
<TJ-> robin-hero: I'm not sure it is useful. I was reading on the -devel mail list recently and one of the archive admins pointed out that although its there its only used for the upload queue and all packages go straight into the main release archive as soon as they are published... that changes after Release of course, when the main archive is frozen and we use -updates and -proposed
<robin-hero> Hey all! Is somebody can help me? How can I install Chromium (or Firefox) on Unity8 (Ubuntu Desktop Next 15.10)?
<robin-hero> Because I can't use the default browser, it doesn't work
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-27
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<lordievader> Oeh, there we go :D
<dax> lordievader: can you part/rejoin please?
<dax> or keithzg, whichever one of you is around :)
<keithzg> dax: Does that work, or should I be disconnecting and reconnecting from the IRC server itself?
<dax> keithzg: that's fine. thanks :)
<dax> (was just checking that the new ban doesn't cause side-effects)
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Heyas all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-29
<BluesKaj> hi all
#ubuntu+1 2016-06-30
<Gnomethrower> I love that there's a #ubuntu-1 registered
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<caravagio> Hello. Can I update 16.04 to 16.10 Alpha 1?
<k1l_> <k1l_> caravagio: see /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<nacc> caravagio: although, based upon https://wiki.ubuntu.com/U%2B1/common-problems, i don't think there's much reason to
<nacc> caravagio: although that page may need an update given alpha1 is out
<caravagio> nacc: But tests are needed. I can install 16.10 on non-production PC for tests, then what won't do it?
<nacc> caravagio: ah ok, to test, that's fair
<k1l_> caravagio: so check release prompt as i told you  twice now. then run the upgrade with the developer switch
<caravagio> k1l_: Now I see the point. Thanks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-01
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-02
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu+1 2016-07-03
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<SparkySquirrel> why does Ubuntu Yakkety Yak have such an old Qt 5 version? Will they update it to Qt 5.7.0?
<k1l_> !info qt5-default
<ubottu> qt5-default (source: qtbase-opensource-src): Qt 5 development defaults package. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.5.1+dfsg-17ubuntu2~2 (yakkety), package size 16 kB, installed size 99 kB
<Daekdroom> SparkySquirrel, there should be plenty of time to update it still.
<k1l_> there is a lot depending on qt. so that is not that easy to update
<SparkySquirrel> Daekdroom: I'd want Ubuntu to make a rolling release spinoff
<SparkySquirrel> if it was Debian + rolling release + Ubuntu's polish I'd be happier with it than Arch Linuc
<SparkySquirrel> Arch Linux*
#ubuntu+1 2017-06-30
<Guest54502> hey i am looking for a development environment for yunit, and something with qt 5.8. Does 17.10 have qt 5.8 as well as some of the unity 8 development packages?
<tsimonq2> akiva-thinkpad: Hey there :)
<tsimonq2> akiva-thinkpad: Ubuntu skipped Qt 5.8 because it was a bit of a buggy release. I'm actually working with mitya57 to get Qt 5.9 in the archive, so that should be there within the next month.
<tsimonq2> akiva-thinkpad: As for Yunit, they don't have that in the archive, as they've removed Unity 8. So you'll have to ask the Yunit folks on that one.
<tsimonq2> akiva-thinkpad: Hope this helps :)
<akiva-thinkpad> tsimonq2, that helps perfectly. thank you.
<tjpnz> Hi
<tjpnz> Is it possible to test drive the upcoming Ubuntu version that _won't_ have Unity?
#ubuntu+1 2017-07-01
<StevieW> hi people. since an update (i guess yesterday) my xubuntu 17.10 doesn't request for password anymore after waking up from hibernation. any idea how to solve it?
<StevieW> -for+a
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-26
<FurretUber> What may make an UEFI install in the reboot after the install fall to Minimal BASH-like shell?
#ubuntu+1 2018-06-28
 * enyc meows
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-26
<bittin__> Gonna update to Ubuntu 19.10 Beta 1 from Alpha 9 in 1,5 hours
<lotuspsychje> bittin__: i think they dropped alpha stages
<lotuspsychje> bittin__: are you on 19.10 desktop?
<bittin__> lotuspsychje: yep
<lotuspsychje> bittin__: could you test something for me please
<bittin__> lotuspsychje: maybe, depends on what?
<lotuspsychje> bittin__: the blue icon ? (ubuntu docs) / click get more help / does it show community support?
<bittin__> lotuspsychje: https://i.imgur.com/Dql9F7v.png
<lotuspsychje> bittin__: 'get more help' at left under
<bittin__> https://i.imgur.com/1Doeim1.png
<lotuspsychje> hmm, ok tnx bittin__ 
<bittin__> np
<bittin> Updated from Ubuntu 19.10 Alpha to Beta now
#ubuntu+1 2019-06-28
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-docs
<ubottu> ubuntu-docs (source: ubuntu-docs): Ubuntu Desktop Guide. In component main, is optional. Version 19.04.2 (eoan), package size 205 kB, installed size 1819 kB
<lotuspsychje> seems like my bug fix has been pushed
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/1827788
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1827788 in ubuntu-docs (Ubuntu) " Add #ubuntu as 'get more help' resource in the docs" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> anyone with ubuntu-desktop can test this?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: not sure you noticed this? https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-docs/trunk/revision/72/ubuntu-help/C/community-support.page doesn't contain a direct link to #ubuntu - but to https://www.ubuntu.com/support/community-support - which (amongst other) links to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList - which (amongst other) links to #ubuntu
<tomreyn> so it's a change - maybe not the one you were looking for ;)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: i recently tested a 19.10 daily with a volunteer, nothing had changed in ubuntu docs yet
<lotuspsychje> but with the update an hour ago, i thought maybe look at it again
<tomreyn> dunno, i don't have +1 here, but i can read html.
<tomreyn> (or xml rather)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: what should happen is; the ubuntu-docs/get more help section/should show now a community support
<tomreyn> that's nice.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yeah, knowing the help icon is default on the dock, could be nice
<tomreyn> yes, we can always hope some people actually read text ;)
<lotuspsychje> i think they do tomreyn, as they probably found howto file bugs from there too :p
<tomreyn> :)
<lotuspsychje> kiwi users flood soon hehe
